# Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Testen Sie jetzt die neue PCGH-Webseite - alle Infos zum Betatest*

					Seit Monaten arbeiten wir aktiv am Redesign der Webseite von PC Games Hardware und heute ist endlich der Tag gekommen, wo wir aus der Deckung gehen und erstmals einen öffentlichen Betatest der neuen Seite starten. In diesem Artikel erfahren Sie alles Wissenswerte.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Testen Sie jetzt die neue PCGH-Webseite - alle Infos zum Betatest*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Testen Sie jetzt die neue PCGH-Webseite - alle Infos zum Betatest*

Sodele, das hier wird der Feedback-Thread zur neuen Webseite. Danke an jeden, der sich die Zeit nimmt und unsere Betaversion ansieht. Jede konstruktive Meinung ist hier herzlich gerne gesehen.

Hier geht es zur "neuen" Seite: http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/


----------



## DerBusch13 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte mir vor ein paar tagen noch gedacht: Wann hat die PCGH Website mal ein neues Design, und zack neues Design da


----------



## EX-Buzz (15. Oktober 2014)

Direkt mal 10min bisschen rumgeklickt und für gut befunden. 

Sehr gut finde ich die strikte Trennung von Spielenews und Hardwarenews, da mir der MischMasch schon länger, der übersichthalber, missfiel. Weiterhin gefällt mir das unaufgeregte Design, keine knalligen Farben, gute Schrifftgröße..... 

iPad, iPhone, Android Pad sowie IE10 und FF haben auf Anhieb eine gute Darstellung gezeigt. Die Umgewöhnung wird mir nicht schwerfallen.


 *thumpsUp*


----------



## Erok (15. Oktober 2014)

Also der erste Blick ist ganz "erfrischend" da es übersichtlich und strukturierter auf einen wirkt.

Beim zweiten Blick "suchte" ich dann erst mal die aktuellsten Forenbeiträge und war dezent irritiert, daß ich soweit nach unten scrollen muss. Diese wirken jetzt für mein Empfinden "überladen" und nicht mehr so kompakt wie auf der "alten" Homepage. Zuviele Info`s die mich erst einmal garnicht interessieren (Wieviele Antworten, von  wem der letzzte Eintrag etc. finde ich nutzlos). Da gefällt mir die "alte" Aufmachung doch besser, vor allem weil es gleich nach dem Aufruf der HP schon ersichtlich ist.

Insgesamt muss man einfach zuviel nach unten scrollen gegenüber der alten HP. Aber das ist sicherlich auch ein grossteil Gewöhnungssache  

Sonst gefällt mir der Aufbau nämlich sehr gut, da alles soweit einfach zu finden ist und besser "organisiert" bzw "kategorisiert" auf einen wirkt 

Greetz Erok


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (15. Oktober 2014)

im forum wärs schön wenn man die Hintergrundfarbe also hier das weiß anpassen konnte z.b. in hellgrau,
es gibt menschen die bekommen vom sterilen weiß augenschmerzen und kopfschmerzen


----------



## NeRo1987 (15. Oktober 2014)

Oh neeeeein  

NICHT UMSTELLEN! 

Ich hab mich schon so an das alte Design gewöhnt, das neue find ich auch viel zu unübersichtlich und alles zu "groß"?!


----------



## DerBusch13 (15. Oktober 2014)

So habe jetzt auch mal ein paar Minuten auf der "neuen" HP verbracht. 
Ich finde es etwas unübersichtlicher als vorher, und das viele scrollen ist nicht grade schön. Und die Quickpolls gehen unter bzw. sind soweit unten das wahrscheinlich kaum jemand diese bemerken wird.

Des weitern bin ich leicht verwirrt, wegen den Aktuellen Meldungen rechts an der Seite und Links die ganzen Meldungen, gefällt mir auf der jetztigen HP besser. 

Aber der rest ist soweit i.O.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Oktober 2014)

Die obere Menüleiste finde schon mal sehr gut gelungen. Auf der Seite an sich, finde ich, dass auf der rechten Seite zu viel Text ist und der ist auch nicht wirklich geordnet. Das schon angesprochene, lange scrollen nach unten, finde ich auch nicht toll.


----------



## lukas93h (15. Oktober 2014)

Sieht moderner aus... ähnlich modern wie Windows 8... Ich hasse Windows 8...

Spaß bei Seite: Den Tab ganz oben mag ich: wie er sich an den oberen Rand legt, wenn man hinunter scrollt.. das gefällt mir wiklich gut.
Allerdings muss ich ebenfalls sagen, dass sie ein wenig unübersichtlicher ist, als die gute alte Seite. Aber nicht viel.. hat wohl damit zu tun, da ich ein stark visueller Typ bin und gerne auf Thumbnails klicke.. aber das ist geschmacksache. Die aktuellen Neuigkeiten an der rechten Seite gefallen mir auch gut. Das einzige was ich eigentlich wirklich beanstanden kann ist, dass die Seite nicht das volle 1080p-Potential ausschöpft: Also die möglichkeit die Anzeigebreite einzustellen fehlt. Somit könnte man die "aktuellen Forenbeiträge" beispielsweise links oder rechts an die Seite verschieben, sodass man nicht gar soviel scrollen muss.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> So habe jetzt auch mal ein paar Minuten auf der "neuen" HP verbracht.
> Ich finde es etwas unübersichtlicher als vorher, und das viele scrollen ist nicht grade schön. Und die Quickpolls gehen unter bzw. sind soweit unten das wahrscheinlich kaum jemand diese bemerken wird.
> 
> Des weitern bin ich leicht verwirrt, wegen den Aktuellen Meldungen rechts an der Seite und Links die ganzen Meldungen, gefällt mir auf der jetztigen HP besser.
> Aber der rest ist soweit i.O.



Wie meinst Du das mit der Verwirrung? Rechts ist der Ticker, wie bisher auch.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die obere Menüleiste finde schon mal sehr gut gelungen. Auf der Seite an sich, finde ich, dass auf der rechten Seite zu viel Text ist und der ist auch nicht wirklich geordnet. Das schon angesprochene, lange scrollen nach unten, finde ich auch nicht toll.


 
Du redest von "rechter Seite" auch vom normalen Newsticker?

Generell: An der Länge der Seite arbeiten wir noch. Die wird schon noch etwas kürzer.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mir mehr Ausnutzung in der Breite wünschen; ansonsten gefällt mir das Design aber


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2014)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> im forum wärs schön wenn man die Hintergrundfarbe also hier das weiß anpassen konnte z.b. in hellgrau,
> es gibt menschen die bekommen vom sterilen weiß augenschmerzen und kopfschmerzen


 
Das neue Design fürs Forum zeigen wir mal die Tage.


----------



## Polyethylen (15. Oktober 2014)

Im Grunde ok, nur bitte, macht die Schriftgröße kleiner (oder selbst einstellbar, beispielsweise 3 Stufen), jedenfalls sind mir die Überschriften der News viel zu groß, ich bin noch keine 90 Jahre alt  Damit könnte man sicherlich das lange scrollen schon etwas verkürzen, zusammen mit meinen weiteren Vorschlägen (mehr Breite statt Höhe bitte  )
Wird die Webseite auch wieder an Breite zunehmen? Weil bis jetzt ist auf meinem 2560x1440p Monitor nur ca. ein Drittel horizontal gefüllt. Da ist die alte besser.
Was ich auch noch gut finden würde, wenn auch noch links und rechts der "Mainnews" diverse Infos sind, z.B. Quickpolls, Videos usw. So können meiner Meinung nach auch größere Monitore sinnvoll ausgefüllt werden (also nicht nur die mittlere News-Spalte strecken, das würde sonst unschön aussehen).


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (15. Oktober 2014)

bitte nicht, bitte bitte nicht.
Das neue Design auf PCGames ist ja schon ekelhaft.

Habe nun mal ein Monitor und kein Touchscreen, brauche keine riesigen icons, und übertrieben große Schrift Größen.
Vor allem macht es die Seite extrem unübersichtlich.

Wir Entwickeln uns zurück atm.

PCGames konnte man nach dem Design Wechsel schon nicht mehr besuchen.

Glaskugel:
pcgameshardware wird nach dem Design Wechsel kurz mehr Besucher haben als sonst, danach weniger als zuvor.


----------



## DerBusch13 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine damit, das ich es auf der jetztigen Seite übersichtlicher finde bzw. ich muss auf der neuen Seite dann immer nach links und rechts schauen um zu sehen was neu ist, auf der jetzigen Seite kann ich einfach die Liste durchschauen und kann leichter etwas finden, auf der neuen Seite ist einfach alles zu groß und das verwirrt mich auch noch ein wenig. 
Und wenn ich die Meldungen vom vor Tag sehen will muss ich auch wieder etwas mehr runter scrollen.

Im große und ganzen ist es einfach zu Groß und unübersichtlich.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Oktober 2014)

Vom Aussehen her erinnert mich sofort an die Mobile Webseite, im großen und ganzen gut, aber ich würde die Hintergrundfarbe dunkler auswählen.



DerBusch13 schrieb:


> .... Und die Quickpolls gehen unter bzw. sind soweit unten das wahrscheinlich kaum jemand diese bemerken wird...


 Das hier kann ich nur zustimmen.
Die Trenung von News, Specials, Tests, usw. finde ich gut, es wirkt wegen des Scrollens etwas überladen bzw. unübersichtlich.
Da man zu viel nach unten scrollen muss, gibt es das Gefahr, dass einige Inhalte einfach ignoriert werden.
Ich habe mein FF 31 auf die rechte Hälte des Bildschirms platziert, d.h. ich benutze fürs Browser nur 1280*1440 Auflösung, die 1280p in der Breite sind noch nicht vollgefüllt. Dieser Platz könnte man gut fürs Inhalt und Übersicht gebrauchen. Siehe Bild


----------



## Crush182 (15. Oktober 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick finde ich das neue Design recht schick 

Aber:
"Neue Foren Threads" ist iwie sehr weit unten.

Auf der aktuellen Seite (heißt es ja noch "Aktuelle Beiträge bei pcgh E.") = 1 mal scrollen und ich bin da.
Beta = scroll, scroll, scroll, scroll, scroll.

Und: Die fette Schrift z.B. bei der Schnäpchenanzeige ist iwie nicht so toll.
Das fällt mir besonders bei den Buchstaben "a" "e" und "g" auf.
Durch diese fette Schrift werden die Freiräume in den Buchstaben iwie verschluckt.

Im Anhang seht ihr den Vergleich 

Ansonsten ist die Schrift sehr gut.... und wenn ich zoome, dann wird auch die fette Schrift besser.

-PC = Windows 7 64Bit
Firefox 33.0

Ach ja -die Auflösung= 1680x1050 (habe links und rechts einen grauen Bereich -aber da kommt ja bestimmt die Werbung hin )


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit der Verwirrung? Rechts ist der Ticker, wie bisher auch.
> Du redest von "rechter Seite" auch vom normalen Newsticker?


 
Ja genau, ich rede vom Newsticker. Mir fiel das Wort ned ein 
Ich finde die einzelnen News dort sind schlecht voneinander abgetrennt. Das sieht für mich fast wie einzelner, großer, klobiger Textblock aus.
Mit kleinen Thumbnails würde das besser aussehen, finde ich. 
Wenn ich z.B. das hier öffne: Spulenfiepen bei GTX 970 und GTX 980? Ein Erklärungsversuch
Sehe ich auf der rechten Seite "Aktuelles zur Geforce GTX 970"
Diese Gestaltungsvariante würde besser zum Newsticker passen, find ich.


----------



## Nosi (15. Oktober 2014)

neeeeeeein!

die seite ist bei mir auf der arbeit vollkommen verzerrt. entweder wegen unseren veralteten browsern oder weil irgendwelche scripts geblockt werden.
leider kann ich daran nix ändern, ist halt wegen sicherheit so. ist mein problem, wollts aber trotzdem mal erwähnen dass es sowas gibt.

ist das gleiche wie bei pcgames oder? fan bin ich von diesem design jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Robonator (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich find es super, das Design gefällt mir und ich komme auch sofort zurecht. 

Wenn man allerdings oben in der Leite z.B. über Hardware hovert, dann sollte das Popup allerdings zumindest am unteren Ende einen kleinen Rahmen o.ä. bekommen, damit es sich etwas mehr vom Hintergrund abhebt.


Und ich hoffe doch das ihr bei der neuen Version des Forums auch endlich den Bilderupload überarbeitet. Ich konnte den noch nie leiden und irgendwie nervt es das ich immer zum Internet Explorer switchen muss, wenn ich die Bilder in der Größe anpassen will, denn Chrome zeigt ja die Bilder leider nur in der Code-Version an.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich rede vom Newsticker. Mir fiel das Wort ned ein
> Ich finde die einzelnen News dort sind schlecht voneinander abgetrennt. Das sieht für mich fast wie einzelner, großer, klobiger Textblock aus.
> Mit kleinen Thumbnails würde das besser aussehen, finde ich.
> Wenn ich z.B. das hier öffne: Spulenfiepen bei GTX 970 und GTX 980? Ein Erklärungsversuch
> ...


 
Eigentlich haben wir dieses Design für den Ticker extra NICHT genommen, weil dann zu wenig Inhalte sichtbar sind. 

Möglich wäre das. Wir können ja mal pollen.


----------



## e4syyy (15. Oktober 2014)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Oh neeeeein
> 
> NICHT UMSTELLEN!
> 
> Ich hab mich schon so an das alte Design gewöhnt, das neue find ich auch viel zu unübersichtlich und alles zu "groß"?!


 
Dito. Einfach nur schrecklich verwurschtelt alles.....


----------



## Elthy (15. Oktober 2014)

Oje, die Schrift ist ja gigantisch und der Zeilenabstand auch viel zu groß. Ich finde ja das der größte Vorteil von hohen Auflösungen ist das man viel Text immernoch scharf auf dem Bildschirm unterbringen kann, das neue kann ich auf meinen 23 Zoll Full-HD auf mehere Meter noch lesen. Ich finde die alte größe deutlich besser.

Sehr verwirrend finde ich die Aufteilung in 2 Spalten. Auf der alten Website waren in der rechten Spalte alle neuen Sachen, links nur Videos (die ich eh nie gucke) weswegen ich immer nur rechts von oben bis dahin gucke wo ich schonmal war. Bei dem neuen kann ich nicht erkennen welchen Unterschied es zwischen den Meldungen links und rechts (im obersten Bereich) geben soll, die linken sind einfach nur in einem größeren Design. Das mach das gucken nach News deutlich anstrengender da man 2mal von oben nach unten lesen muss oder die ganze Zeit links/rechts springen muss...

Die Website funktioninert auf meinem HTC One (Firefox) auch recht gut, es ist nur etwas nervig das man nach jedem öffnen rausscrollen muss. Ich würde ja die mobile Seite benutzten wenn nicht in jedem Artikel durch die Schwarzen Balken (unten mit irgendeinem Brief Symbol, oben mit einem Aktualisieren- und Zurückbutton die vollkommen unnötig sind) ein guter Teil meiner Displayfläche verloren geht. 

Auf dem Smartphone ist der Unterschied zwischen den alten und neuen Schriftgrößen auch nicht so groß.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (15. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein FF 31 auf die rechte Hälte des Bildschirms platziert, d.h. ich benutze fürs Browser nur 1280*1440 Auflösung, die 1280p in der Breite sind noch nicht vollgefüllt. Dieser Platz könnte man gut fürs Inhalt und Übersicht gebrauchen.


Wie Crush182 schon richtig bemerkte, da wird später die Werbung stehen. Sie ist derzeit ausgeblendet, der Platz dafür ist aber durch die Styles der Seite bereits reserviert.


----------



## Ready (15. Oktober 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick schick aber Usability is wie bei der PCG Seite total Mist. Auf der jetzigen Seite kann ich problemlos die News von heute und gestern sehen, auf der neuen nicht. Es gibt auch keine Pagination für die ersten 11 Hauptthemen um zu älteren zu wechseln.
Und das Design auf 1280px beschränken ist auch schlecht. Bei meiner Auflösung von 2560 sind das ~50% Whitespace.

Da bei PCG leider alles genau so ausschaut gehe ich nicht davon aus dass ihr das hier ändert.

Schade eigentlich.. das Publikum hier ist wohl noch kritischer als bei PCG (naturgemäß technikaffin) - ich glaube ihr tut euch mit dem neuen Design keinen Gefallen.


----------



## uka (15. Oktober 2014)

Oh mein Gott - die Schriftart ..  

Dann werde ich zukünftig die Main komplett meiden müssen, ich lese ungern in XXXXXXXXXL und finde dennoch nix - eben genau so miserabel wie die aktuelle PCG Seite. 

Gruß


----------



## Cosmas (15. Oktober 2014)

meh, ich hatte als ich diesen artikel las noch gehofft..*bitte lass es nicht das räudige PCGames Design sein*...aber das ist es quasi doch...

vorhandener platz wird nicht genutzt, ich will kein tabletformat, ich will die seite kompakt und übersichtlich und möglichst bildschirmfüllend und nicht diese platzverschwendene überdimensionierte scrollorgie.

da müsst ihr nochmal dran arbeiten, ich will keine mobiltaugliche variante am desktop aufgezwungen bekommen und die bunten bildchen vor den artikeln, sind mehr als uninteressant und verschwenden nur jede menge platz, gleiches gilt für die megavideoflächen, die man sicher auch besser nebeneinander anordnen kann, wir sind hier bei PC-Games/Hardware und nicht bei Tabletgames/Hardware.

optionen für kleinere headerpics und bessere formatnutzung oder lasst das alte design bestehen, wenn ihr schriftgrössen für halbblinde braucht, könnt ihr das sicher auch so einbauen. 

auf full HD+ ist diese seite, genau wie PCGames kein vergnügen und die weissen werbeflächen können mir gestohlen bleiben.

da man die meisten PCGames News auch hier finden konnte, habe ich schon lange aufgehört mir das ekelhafte sogenannte "design" anzutun und die PCGames seite geschlossen, ihr tut euch damit keinen gefallen und uns auch nicht, ich würde ungern auf diese anlaufstelle verzichten, aber wenn ihr diesen mist tatsächlich bringt, wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, denn das ist kein design, sondern eine zumutung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Oktober 2014)

Bitte bitte bitte *NICHT *

Das Ding ist 


extrem *langsam* und *reagiert verzögert*.
Genau dasselbe mit der schon länger eingeführten PCGames-Seite.
Die haben das auch nicht "hinbekommen"
die *Schrift *ist - wie auf der MIST-PCGames-Seite "*ausgefranst*"
Und es gibt NICHTS was ich dagegen tun kann
alles *viel zu groß* (Menü, Schrift, Vorschaubilder) Mit 1366x768 absolut *unzumutbar*.
ebenfalls genauso wie auf pcgames.de
So siehts auf meinem Lappi aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was soll der Mist?* 
Nicht mal der erste Artikel ist ganz zu sehen!

Ich habe mich von der PCGames-Seite und dem Forum zurückgezogen wegen der bescheuerten neuen Seite.
Und wenn das jetzt auch auf PCGH kommt dann bin ich hier auf weg 

Ich bin seit 2007 im Forum dabei - also schon ein "alter Hase".
Warum muß immer alles zum schlechteren verändert werden.

Warum muß immer alles GRÖSSER werden 
Ist das wegen der Touchscreen-Manie?

*Macht das BITTE NICHT* 


*ADD*:
Falls es jemanden interessiert (hat auch bei PCGames nix geholfen) hier mein Infos zum SYS
Windows 7 mit Classic Shell
1366x768
Firefox (aktuell)

*PS*:
Selbst wenn ich die "kompakte" News-Seite aufrufe hab ich nur 3 Zeilen auf dem Schirm. VIEL besser!
Was ist eigentlich so schlecht an einem "mega-kompakten" Design wie es in den FAQ steht?
Was brauch ich große "Teaser-Elemente"? 

Abschließend mein *BUG-Bericht*:
*Nicht persönlich nehmen - aber die ganze Seite ist ein BUG.*


----------



## Schokomonster (15. Oktober 2014)

Genau wegen diesem Design ahbe ich schon aufgehört die anderen Computec Seiten zu lesen, falls das so wirklich kommt gäbe es den nicht eventuell noch die Möglichkeit für angemeldete Nutzer zu entscheiden ob man nicht doch lieber das alte nutzen möchte?


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2014)

Erstaunlich wie viele Leute die Q&A nicht durchlesen...


@topic:

Das neue Design an sich gefällt mir ganz gut.
Die Schriftgrösse finde ich auch nicht schlecht.

Das Erste was mich stört ist der Newsticker.
Die "Trennung" der einzelnen News nur durch einen Punkt ist sehr, sagen wir mal Anstrengend für die Augen.
Würden die News zusätzlich z.B. durch einen Strich getrennt, wäre das viel leichter zu erkennen.

Auch würde ich die Kommentare an der Seite der Artikel weg lassen.
Bevor der Artikel nicht fertig gelesen wurde muss auch nicht diskutiert werden.
Und sonst weiss man auch, dass die Kommentare ganz unten zu finden sind.

Des Weiteren: 
Wenn man den Artikel "Spulenfiepen bei GTX 970 und GTX 980? Ein Erklärungsversuch" nimmt, hat man auf der rechten Seite zuerst die "beliebtesten Videos" und darunter die "verwandten Themen".
Ich würde diese umgekehrt darstellen sprich: "verwandte Themen" zuerst anzeigen. 
Denn die "beliebtesten Videos" sind in jedem Artikel (mehr oder weniger) die selben wohingegen die "verwandte Themen" abwechseln.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Oktober 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Sieht für mich so aus, als wäre bei dir die Schriftglättung ausgeschaltet.


----------



## mannefix (15. Oktober 2014)

mir gefällts!!

Was nervig ist, das viele Scrollen. Die Site nutzt auch nicht die volle Breite.
Breite nutzen und dadurch weniger Scrollen und alles passt!!


----------



## RavionHD (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde das neue Design durchaus gelungen, erinnert mich stark an PCGames.de.


----------



## Research (15. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, OK, ihr habt die DESKTOP-Seite falsch verlinkt, so das ich die MOBILE-Version nur die Mobile bekomme.

Oder war das geplant und dies ist die Version für den DESKTOP?

PC
Firefox 33.
Win 7 64Bit
1600x1200 5:4 Bildschirm.


Meinung: Wer war das? Und wann ist der Nächste Vollmond das ich diese Leute zu einem Romantischem Date bei Nacht einlade?


----------



## floppyexe (15. Oktober 2014)

Sollte Diese so kommen bin ich weg oder ich muss mich umgewöhnen was allerdings hinsichtlich der Ähnlichkeiten mit Microsofts Kachelschema schwer werden dürfte. Gegebenenfalls eine andere Schrift einbauen und das Ding übersichtlicher gestalten. Es ist schon ärgerlich: wenn ich auf der "Alten" nicht angemeldet bin wird mir 16:9 verweigert.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Oktober 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus, als wäre bei dir die Schriftglättung ausgeschaltet.


 
Welche Schriftglättung?

Du meinst aber nicht Clear-Type oder?
Denn natürlich ist das aus - warum sollte ich das aktivieren


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Oktober 2014)

Auf der Seite für den Newsticker sollte man wohl noch die Überschrift austauschen: Spiele News - PCGames.de

Derzeit: "Spiele-News zu PC Games"


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2014)

edit:
In den Artikeln kann man den Text nur noch Zeilenweise markieren 




Noch etwas zur Menuführung:

Hardware | Test/Special --> Ruft bei click die Test/Special Seite auf
Hardware | Test/Special | Gehäuse --> öffnet bei click nur eine kleine Vorschau um um weiter zu kommen muss man auf "mehr zu Gehäusen" klicken.

Das Ganze ist etwas mühsam, unlogisch, nicht praktikabel.

Wieso hat die "Kategorie" Auswahl nicht die gleiche Funktionalität (Auswahl bei drüberfahren nicht bei click) wie die links davon (Test/Special, Einkaufsführer, ...)?


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Oktober 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Welche Schriftglättung?
> 
> Du meinst aber nicht Clear-Type oder?
> Denn natürlich ist das aus - warum sollte ich das aktivieren


 
Ja, ich meinte Clear Type. Die Schrift sieht damit doch tausendmal besser aus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Auf der Seite für den Newsticker sollte man wohl noch die Überschrift austauschen: Spiele News - PCGames.de
> 
> Derzeit: "Spiele-News zu PC Games"


 
Fixed


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Oktober 2014)

Also ich finde das neue Design sehr gut! Nutzt den Platz auf meinem Monitor besser aus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Wieso hat die "Kategorie" Auswahl nicht die gleiche Funktionalität (Auswahl bei drüberfahren nicht bei click) wie die links davon (Test/Special, Einkaufsführer, ...)?



Das hat Gründe, aber ich wollte mal sehen, ob das einem auffällt. Danke dafür.


----------



## 442 (15. Oktober 2014)

Und wieso steht die Meldungsliste jetzt rechts und nicht mehr links (ok, war eher mittig)? Noch seh ich nicht ganz durch, auch dieses Pseudo-Moderne-Flach-Design ..  Die vielen freien Flächen könnte man besser nutzen. Aber ihr werdet da ja sicherlich noch ein bisschen dran rumfrickeln. 
Außerdem, der Mensch ist ein Gewöhnungstier.


----------



## Guadeno (15. Oktober 2014)

Och nee, bitte hier nicht auch noch so ein doofes Kacheldesign ._.
Ich finds schrecklich wie mittlerweile jeder dieses *"*moderne*"* Design hat... Ich kann das überhaupt nicht ab.
Eine Möglichkeit beim Alten zu bleiben gibt es schätze ich mal nicht, oder?


----------



## BoMbY (15. Oktober 2014)

Das Design finde ich okay, nur die Schriftarten scheinen irgendwie merkwürdig zu sein.

Und benutzt eigentlich niemand den PageSpeed Analyzer von Google?

Siehe: https://developers.google.com/speed...tp://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/&tab=desktop


----------



## uka (15. Oktober 2014)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Das Design finde ich okay, nur die Schriftarten scheinen irgendwie merkwürdig zu sein.
> 
> Und benutzt eigentlich niemand den PageSpeed Analyzer von Google?
> 
> Siehe: https://developers.google.com/speed...tp://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/&tab=desktop


 
Jap der Speed ist schon grottig, war ja aber abzusehen https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=http://www.pcgames.de/&tab=desktop  - genauso lahm.


----------



## FraSiWa (15. Oktober 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das alte Design deutlich ansprechender und praktischer


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke jedenfalls für die vielen Stimmungen, Meinungen und konstruktiven Worte. Wir gehen jetzt alle erst einmal eine Runde schlafen. 

Morgen baue ich mal eine neue, kompaktere Startseite. Spätestens am Freitag besprechen wir dann intern die Vorschläge und überlegen, was wir davon wann umsetzen. Update folgt dann.


----------



## Research (15. Oktober 2014)

"Modernisierungen des Webseitendesigns werden überbewertet." (Research)


----------



## DerBratmaxe (15. Oktober 2014)

Dann mal gute Nacht 

Das neue Layout ist zwar schön durchdacht, aber es wird zu viel Platz verschwendet und alles wirkt irgendwie unübersichtlich. 

Rechts, links und oben ist einfach "nichts" ... Graues nichts. 

Die News Seite allgemein ist zu überladen. Ich nutze und schaue auf pcgh mehr als 5-10 mal am Tag und bin auf der News Seite immer auf der Suche nach neuen Neuigkeiten. Aber dadurch, dass so viel Platz "verschwendet wird", macht es die Suche sehr schwer.

Meist ist es ja so, dass es täglich 2 Top-Themen gibt, bei denen ein Thema immer wechselt.

Setzt doch diese 2 Themen nebeneinander (Oben Bild, unten Text) und darunter dann eine Liste (Links das Bild, rechts davon die Überschrift und darunter ein paar Zeilen Text, aber eben nicht so große Bilder). Die "Aktuelle Meldungen" Liste auf der Rechten Seite

Die Navigation-Bar oben ist recht übersichtlich und aufgeräumt. Aber Forum und Preisvergleich ist doppelt. Links mit Icons, rechts mit Schrift.
Die Bar ansich macht bei dem derzeitigen Layout auf der linken Seite mehr Sinn. Es wird momentan zu viel Platz verschwendet, auf der Linken Seite wäre für die Nav-Bar daher genügend Platz.

Aber sonst sieht sie ganz in Ordnung aus, auch wenn ich lieber auf der alten weiter surfen würde ... die neue ist einfach zu überladen gerade im News Bereich muss ich zu viel scrollen


----------



## GxGamer (15. Oktober 2014)

Ach du Schande, sieht ja aus wie die PC-Games Seite. Ich hasse dieses Design. Unübersichtlich, verschwendet Platz, gähnende Leere an den Seiten. Wirkt so als würdet ihr in Richtung Touchbedienung optimieren - große Bilder die sich leicht mit dem Daumen betatschen lassen. Die Schrift in den Artikeln ist mir viel zu groß, die Artikel wirken beinahe totschlagend. Dieses Design ist der Grund warum ich PC-Games nicht mehr besuche. Ich mags einfach nicht.


----------



## FraSiWa (15. Oktober 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ach du Schande, sieht ja aus wie die PC-Games Seite. Ich hasse dieses Design. Unübersichtlich, verschwendet Platz, gähnende Leere an den Seiten. Wirkt so als würdet ihr in Richtung Touchbedienung optimieren - große Bilder die sich leicht mit dem Daumen betatschen lassen. Die Schrift in den Artikeln ist mir viel zu groß, die Artikel wirken beinahe totschlagend. Dieses Design ist der Grund warum ich PC-Games nicht mehr besuche. Ich mags einfach nicht.


 
Ganz meine Meinung, mein erster Gedanke war auch: "Och nö, jetzt sieht die Seite aus wie PCGames.de"


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Oktober 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ja, ich meinte Clear Type. Die Schrift sieht damit doch tausendmal besser aus.


 
WTF? 
Was soll an einer verwaschenen Schrift besser aussehen als an einer Pixel-Genauen


----------



## Crush182 (15. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe meines Wissens nach nichts umgestellt was die Schrift an geht.
Und bei mir sieht alles wunderbar aus (Außer die bereits erwähnte Fett-Schrift von der Schnäpchen-Werbung... die sieht etwas komisch aus).

Und verwaschen ist da auch nix


----------



## Namaker (15. Oktober 2014)

Bittebitte PCGH, lasst das derzeitige Design zumindest als Wahlmöglichkeit drin, es darf sich ja meinetwegen auch in den Tiefen der Profileinstellungen verbergen mit einem dicken "*Achtung das ist das alte Design und wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt*" Aufkleber


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meines Wissens nach nichts umgestellt was die Schrift an geht.
> Und bei mir sieht alles wunderbar aus (Außer die bereits erwähnte Fett-Schrift von der Schnäpchen-Werbung... die sieht etwas komisch aus).
> 
> Und verwaschen ist da auch nix


 
Sei froh! Wenn man nicht das besch...ene Cleartype an hat ist die neue Seite nicht benutzbar.

Hier nochmal zum Vergleich "alt" gegen "neu":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ist auf ersterem Bild die Schrift perfekt - beim zweiten ist jedes einzelne Zeichen ausgefranst.


----------



## uka (16. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meines Wissens nach nichts umgestellt was die Schrift an geht.
> Und bei mir sieht alles wunderbar aus (Außer die bereits erwähnte Fett-Schrift von der Schnäpchen-Werbung... die sieht etwas komisch aus).
> 
> Und verwaschen ist da auch nix


 
Größerer Bildschirm und die kleine Schrift ist bei dir auch miserabel.


----------



## Quat (16. Oktober 2014)

... und wenn ihr das fertig habt, bekommt ihr einen Platz auf meinem HomeScreen.
Ich bin sehr begeistert. Die *Übersicht* gefällt mir, mal sehen wie das dann mit Werbung aus sieht.
Etwas verwirrend, die Unterschiede im Menü und Symbole ohne Beschriftung sind zwar cool aber soetwas überseh ich geflissentlich.
Heut war ich mit dem iPad und Safari da, Morgen schau ich mal mit Opera und PC, hoffe ihr habt an meinen alten Opera gedacht.
Noch mal zum Menü, kommt auf dem iPad natürlich besonders gut! Zu dem, zoomen ist nicht nötig, sehr schön!
Könnt ihr mal die vorgesehenen Werbeflächen mit einblenden?


----------



## mirten (16. Oktober 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Jap der Speed ist schon grottig, war ja aber abzusehen https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=http://www.pcgames.de/&tab=desktop  - genauso lahm.



Jetzt fehlt nur noch der lächerliche W3C-Validator. Die Punkte die Google auflistet sind maximal wert sich darüber Gedanken zu machen ob diese Punkte relevant sind.
Imho sind es viele nicht bzw ziehen größere negative Effekte nach sich. Googles PSI kann ein Maßstab für das Ranking sein, deshalb sollte man da ein Auge drauf haben.
Aber anhand von PSI eine Seite als schnell oder langsam zu bezeichnen ist nicht objektiv. Heise.de hat 55/100 ... soviel zu Page Speed Insights


----------



## Markus Wollny (16. Oktober 2014)

Quat schrieb:


> Heut war ich mit dem iPad und Safari da, Morgen schau ich mal mit Opera und PC, hoffe ihr habt an meinen alten Opera gedacht.



Opera 12 können wir nicht mehr unterstützen, falls Du den mit dem "alten Opera" meinst. Diesem Browser fehlen inzwischen so einige Features, die für aktuelle Webseiten benötigt werden - und manches davon lässt sich auch durch sog. Polyfills nicht nachrüsten.

Viele Grüße

 Markus


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Oktober 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Opera 12 können wir nicht mehr unterstützen, falls Du den mit dem "alten Opera" meinst. Diesem Browser fehlen inzwischen so einige Features, die für aktuelle Webseiten benötigt werden - und manches davon lässt sich auch durch sog. Polyfills nicht nachrüsten.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Markus


 
erklärt warum die seite in opera 12.16 ausschaut wie nach ner explosion


----------



## Rarek (16. Oktober 2014)

ist es gewollt, dass man bei
Quickpolls Herstellersupport Communities
auf den Preisvergleich geleitet wird?

(ganz unten letzte Reihe bei der Navigation)

ps.: hier auch Von User für User


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (16. Oktober 2014)

mirten schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch der lächerliche W3C-Validator. Die Punkte die Google auflistet sind maximal wert sich darüber Gedanken zu machen ob diese Punkte relevant sind.


Richtig, die meisten Punkte die z.B. bei PCG aufgelistet werden beziehen sich auf externe Quellen, die von der Werbung nachgeladen werden. Darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss.

Auch erkennt er nicht alle bereits komprimierten (minified) JS-Dateien und meint, man sollte diese komprimieren, mit einer Ersparnis von 1% - ja Danke


----------



## BoMbY (16. Oktober 2014)

mirten schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch der lächerliche W3C-Validator. Die Punkte die Google auflistet sind maximal wert sich darüber Gedanken zu machen ob diese Punkte relevant sind.
> Imho sind es viele nicht bzw ziehen größere negative Effekte nach sich. Googles PSI kann ein Maßstab für das Ranking sein, deshalb sollte man da ein Auge drauf haben.
> Aber anhand von PSI eine Seite als schnell oder langsam zu bezeichnen ist nicht objektiv. Heise.de hat 55/100 ... soviel zu Page Speed Insights


 
Die Seitenladezeiten haben schon einen großen Einfluss auf die Benutzer. Und die Google-Zahlen und Vorschläge sind in der Regel ein guter Indikator. Dieser ganze nutzlose Script-Müll auf der neuen PCGH-Seite jedenfalls wäre vermeidbar ...


----------



## BoMbY (16. Oktober 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Richtig, die meisten Punkte die z.B. bei PCG aufgelistet werden beziehen sich auf externe Quellen, die von der Werbung nachgeladen werden. Darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss.
> 
> Auch erkennt er nicht alle bereits komprimierten (minified) JS-Dateien und meint, man sollte diese komprimieren, mit einer Ersparnis von 1% - ja Danke


 
Wieder so ein Profi-Webentwickler ... Vielleicht sollte man auch mal lesen:

-------------------

*Your page has 14 blocking script resources and 4 blocking CSS resources. This causes a delay in rendering your page.*

*None  of the above-the-fold content on your page could be rendered without  waiting for the following resources to load. Try to defer or  asynchronously load blocking resources, or inline the critical portions  of those resources directly in the HTML.*


Remove render-blocking JavaScript:

http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/cfiscripts/cfform.js
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/cfiscripts/masks.js
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/cfiscripts/ajax/messages/cfmessage.js
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/cfiscripts/ajax/package/cfajax.js
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/common/deliverad/fc.js
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/…/js/megaMenu.js.cfm?site=pcgameshardware
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/commoncfm/ckeditor/ckeditor.js?4742
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/…n/js/b2_pcgameshardware/cfremote.js?4742
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/…on/js/b2_pcgameshardware/general.js?4742
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/…s/b2_pcgameshardware/landingpage.js?4742
http://widgets.geizhals.net/w.js
https://script.ioam.de/iam.js
http://cdn.stroeerdigitalmedia.de/praeludium/praeludium_pcgh.js
http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/…tooltip_centerwindow_followscroll-min.js

------------------------

Darauf habt Ihr keinen Einfluss? Ja ne, ist klar. Die Hälfte davon ist vermutlich auch noch komplett über. Wenn man schon eine dynamische Seite bauen will, sollte man es auch richtig machen. Wenn Du an einem langsamen Rechner sitzt, und auch keine schnelle Internetverbindung hat, dann ist Eure neue Seite ein Graus. Der eigentliche Inhalt ploppt als letztes auf, teilweise verschieben sich Inhalte nach dem Anzeigen, etc. Sorry, aber das kann man nur als Mist bezeichnen.


----------



## Vicblau (16. Oktober 2014)

ich für meinen teil bin nicht begeistert...
bei langsamen internet + rechner macht es keinen spass sich das gestottere anzuschaun wenn man runterscrollt...
seit PC Games - News, Tests, Cheats und Videos zu PC-Spielen umgestellt hat bin ich da leider auch nicht mehr drauf...

viele von uns surfen ja, sofern möglich, auf arbeit. Und ich hab dort einen singlecore rechner mit 2 gb ram.. oO


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2014)

Elthy schrieb:


> Auf der alten Website waren in der rechten Spalte alle neuen Sachen, links nur Videos (die ich eh nie gucke) weswegen ich immer nur rechts von oben bis dahin gucke wo ich schonmal war.



Schlimm genug...


----------



## Crush182 (16. Oktober 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Sei froh! Wenn man nicht das besch...ene Cleartype an hat ist die neue Seite nicht benutzbar.
> Hier nochmal zum Vergleich "alt" gegen "neu":
> ...........
> Wie man sieht ist auf ersterem Bild die Schrift perfekt - beim zweiten ist jedes einzelne Zeichen ausgefranst.



Hm... Und mit der ClearType Anpassung von Windows gefällt dir ClearType auch nicht? 




uka schrieb:


> Größerer Bildschirm und die kleine Schrift ist bei dir auch miserabel.


Wie meinst du das?  -Du hast einen größeren Bildschirm?
Und was heißt dann groß? 

(Bei mir hat die Schrift keine ausgefransten Kannten und ist trotzdem nicht verwaschen. Und das Bild sieht genau so aus.)

Wenn die Schrift bei Leuten mit größeren Bildschirmen (und/oder ohne ClearType) aber wirklich so schlimm aussieht, dann hoffe ich mal, dass das noch verbessert wird


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (16. Oktober 2014)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Profi-Webentwickler ... Vielleicht sollte man auch mal lesen:


Richtig, lesen ist wichtig: Ich bezog mich auf PCG (speziell die Werbung dort), nicht auf PCGH. Dass wir auf Scripte die von unserer Domain kommen Einfluss haben, ist schon klar. Und da gibt es sicher noch Optimierungsbedarf.


----------



## Vicblau (16. Oktober 2014)

warum wollt ihr überhaupt das design ändern bzw. warum ausgerechnet genauso wie die pcg?
und warum muss alles dynamisch sein?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> ist es gewollt, dass man bei
> Quickpolls Herstellersupport Communities
> auf den Preisvergleich geleitet wird?
> 
> ...


 
Der Footer ist noch eine Baustelle, das fixen wir.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Hm... Und mit der ClearType Anpassung von Windows gefällt dir ClearType auch nicht?


 
Welche Cleartype-Anpassung 

Cleartype ist meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnlos - es macht nur alles "verschwommen".
Unter XP war Cleartype gott sei dank noch standardmäßig deaktiviert - aber sei "klicki-bunti"-Vista isses leider von vorn herein an.

Schau bitte auf meinen oben verlinkten Screenshot OHNE Cleartype (links)
DAS sieht perfekt aus! Nix verschwommen, nix ausgefranst und perfekt zu lesen.


----------



## DerBusch13 (16. Oktober 2014)

Finde Cleartype auch nicht so schön, mag es lieber wie in XP. Finde dann kann man Texte besser lesen.


----------



## Crush182 (16. Oktober 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Welche Cleartype-Anpassung



Bei Windows 7 --> Systemsteuerung --> Anzeige --> (rechte Seite) "ClearType-Text anpassen".
Ob es bei 8 auch so ist weiß ich nicht 

In Firefox kann man auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren.
Ich hatte da auch mal einen Bug -da sah die Schrift bei mir überall total mies aus.

In den Einstellungen --> Erweitert --> HW Beschl. verwenden.

Vllt. hilft es dir ja


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2014)

Vicblau schrieb:


> warum wollt ihr überhaupt das design ändern bzw. warum ausgerechnet genauso wie die pcg?
> und warum muss alles dynamisch sein?


 
Dass wir als Verlag versuchen, grundlegende Webseitentechniken hausübergreifend zu nutzen, dürfte einleuchten. Nur dann kann man gemeinsam sinnvoll weiterentwickeln.

Das Design wollen wir ändern, weil sich die Webseitenwelt auch weiterentwickelt hat. Siehe auch die Ausführungen in der News.


----------



## uka (16. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dass wir als Verlag versuchen, grundlegende Webseitentechniken hausübergreifend zu nutzen, dürfte einleuchten. Nur dann kann man gemeinsam sinnvoll weiterentwickeln.
> 
> Das Design wollen wir ändern, weil sich die Webseitenwelt auch weiterentwickelt hat. Siehe auch die Ausführungen in der News.


 
Es gibt 2 Probleme mit dem PCG Design (die zumindest ich habe, aber gemäß dem Feedback bin ich nicht der einzige). 
A: ist es langsam - wie man es auch dreht und wendet, es ist einfach langsam. Die Leitung von der aus ich grade Surfe ist sehr schnell (2x Glasfaser direkt an nen Knoten in FFM 2-3ms), auch der Rechner (Xeon v3 und 16gb ram sowie ssd) sollte mehr als ausreichend sein - ist es anscheinend jedoch nicht. Die aktuelle PCGH Seite benötigt zwischen 2-3 Sekunden um "fertig" da zu sein, die Beta Seite bedarf schlichtweg 12-13 Sekunden (nach 8 Sekunden ist die Seite grau und nach ca. 10 Sekunden ist das Menü oben da). Die PCG Seite ist etwas schneller, die ist in ca. 9-10 Sekunden fertig, derstandard.at braucht Beispielsweise nur 0,5-1 Sekunde. 
B: Die Schriftart, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache 

Gruß


----------



## Rarek (16. Oktober 2014)

ich habe z.b. nur eine 56k Leitung und ich muss knapp eine Minute warten
naja in der Zeit kann ich ja in aller ruhe das Forum unsicher machen (2 sek.)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe z.b. nur eine 56k Leitung und ich muss knapp eine Minute warten
> naja in der Zeit kann ich ja in aller ruhe das Forum unsicher machen (2 sek.)


 
56K, da hast Du aber mein Beileid. Wahnsinn. Das hatte ich zuletzt in den frühen 90ern.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Bei Windows 7 --> Systemsteuerung --> Anzeige --> (rechte Seite) "ClearType-Text anpassen".
> Ob es bei 8 auch so ist weiß ich nicht
> 
> In Firefox kann man auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren.
> ...


 
Hätte jetzt auch gesagt, dass da was nicht stimmt. Das sieht ganz und gar nicht nach Clear Type aus. Bei mir ist mit Clear Type alles haarscharf und perfekt lesbar. Sowohl zu Hause als auch am Rechner auf der Arbeit.

So sieht die Seite bei mir auf der Arbeit mit Clear Type aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Bei Windows 7 --> Systemsteuerung --> Anzeige --> (rechte Seite) "ClearType-Text anpassen".
> Ob es bei 8 auch so ist weiß ich nicht
> 
> In Firefox kann man auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren.
> ...


 
Nicht böse sein aber WARUM sollte mir das helfen 
Ich hab Cleartype nicht aktiviert und werde es auch nie aktivieren weil es unnötig ist.

Denn selbst wenn man Cleartype "anpasst" wird es IMMER eine geringe *Unschärfe *geben.
Und das ist *nicht zu tolerieren*.

Ich frage mich sowieso was MS bei Cleartype geritten hat.
Aber das frag ich mich Oberflächenmäßig sowieso bei allem nach Win 2000


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2014)

Hat denn schon jemand mal die neue Suche ausprobiert?

Wie findet ihr die?


----------



## Guadeno (16. Oktober 2014)

Viel zu viele freie Flächen und mir persönlich zu kachelig und zu touchscreenoptimiert.
Lasst doch für PCler die Seite so wie sie ist und die Mobilseite bekommt das neue Design?
Oder ne Option um das Alte zu behalten....

PS:
Ja nicht die freien Flächen (welche etwa 40% der Seite einnehmen) mit Werbung zuklatschen :|


----------



## Markus Wollny (16. Oktober 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Probleme mit dem PCG Design (die zumindest ich habe, aber gemäß dem Feedback bin ich nicht der einzige).
> A: ist es langsam - wie man es auch dreht und wendet, es ist einfach langsam. Die Leitung von der aus ich grade Surfe ist sehr schnell, auch der Rechner (Xeon v3 und 16gb ram sowie ssd) sollte mehr als ausreichend sein - ist es anscheinend jedoch nicht. Die aktuelle PCGH Seite benötigt zwischen 2-3 Sekunden um "fertig" da zu sein, die Beta Seite bedarf schlichtweg 12-13 Sekunden (nach 8 Sekunden ist die Seite grau und nach ca. 10 Sekunden ist das Menü oben da). Die PCG Seite ist etwas schneller, die ist in ca. 9-10 Sekunden fertig, derstandard.at braucht Beispielsweise nur 0,5-1 Sekunde.
> B: Die Schriftart, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache
> 
> Gruß


 
Hallo,

Diese Ladezeiten sind definitiv nicht normal - das können wir weder hier im Office noch zuhause bzw. über andere externe Testclients so reproduzieren.

Könntest Du uns bitte Angaben zu Browser, Browserversion, Betriebssystem und ggf. eingesetzter Firewall/Antivirus-Software machen, dazu ob ein AdBlocker aktiviert ist oder nicht und wenn ja, welcher AdBlocker genutzt wird. Welche Leitung nutzt Du (Anbieter und Geschwindigkeit)? Wir haben außerdem ein Upload-Formular für HAR-Dateien geschaffen, um Ladeprobleme bei Euch besser zu verstehen: http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/bcommon/helper/hardiag/

Wichtig: In diesem HAR-File sind ALLE (!) Daten enthalten, die bei einem Aufruf einer Seite geladen werden. Ihr könnt da gerne reinsehen, das File lässt sich z.B. mit Notepad++ öffnen. Wir weisen deshalb darauf hin, damit Ihr das bitte, bitte nicht an Dritte weitergebt - dort sind auch Cookie-Daten enthalten, mit denen sich u.U. eine Login-Session auf unserer Seite übernehmen ließe. Bitte sendet uns auch nur HAR-Files von Aufrufen UNSERER Webseiten, bitte keine Aufrufe von Drittseiten capturen. Wir versichern Euch, dass wir diese Datei ausschließlich für Diagnosezwecke verwenden und unmittelbar nach der Auswertung wieder löschen werden. Nach dem Upload wird ein Referenz-Name ausgegeben - diesen bitte dann hier im Forum nennen, damit wir die Datei einer genaueren Fehlerbeschreibung zuordnen können.

Vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße

 Markus


----------



## uka (16. Oktober 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Diese Ladezeiten sind definitiv nicht normal - das können wir weder hier im Office noch zuhause bzw. über andere externe Testclients so reproduzieren.
> 
> ...


 
Werde ich morgen mal machen  Gruß


----------



## Jarduk (16. Oktober 2014)

Also ich find dir Seite so wie se ist super, die PCG Seite bzw. die neue Beta Seite gefällt mir nicht, kann mich einfach nicht dran gewöhnen. Bin jetzt aber auch nicht so oft auf PCG unterwegs.
Auf der aktuellen PCGH Startseite hat man einen super überblick über alles, man erkennt direkt neue Themen, die Top Themen einige Themen aus dem Forum und auch die Menüleiste am anfang der Seite ist auch sehr gut aufgebaut, man findet sehr schnell genau das, was man sucht.
Wenn ich die wahl zwischen beiden Seiten habe würde ich auf jeden Fall die jetzige Seite bevorzugen.

Gruß Jarduk


----------



## FraSiWa (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich das Suchfeld in der grauen Kopfzeile verwende (nicht das blaue Suchfeld wenn man ganz nach oben scrollt, das funktioniert), komme ich zu einer leeren Ergebnisseite und in der Adressleiste steht nur http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/Suche/?strSearch=, die Seite vergisst also quasi meine Sucheingabe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem braucht die neue Seite auch bei mir extrem lang um zu laden (ca. 20 Sekunden). Ich verwende den Firefox Nightly Build 35.0a1 in der 64-Bit-Version auf Windows 7 x64


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2014)

FraSiWa schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Suchfeld in der grauen Kopfzeile verwende (nicht das blaue Suchfeld wenn man ganz nach oben scrollt, das funktioniert), komme ich zu einer leeren Ergebnisseite und in der Adressleiste steht nur Durchsuchen Sie jetzt PC Games Hardware, die Seite vergisst also quasi meine Sucheingabe.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wundervoller Bug, kommt auf die Liste.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2014)

So, ich habe mal etwas an der Seite geschraubt. Ich bin noch nicht zufrieden, aber die neuen Forendiskussionen sind nun weiter oben un das Rot Markierte ist die eingesparte Fläche.

Geht das in die richtige Richtung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polyethylen (16. Oktober 2014)

Am besten wärs, wenn man die einzelnen Themenblöcke (also Videos, Tests) parallel anordnet, also das die nebeneinander und nicht untereinander liegen. 
Vielleicht kann man das so machen, das diese einzelnen Blöcke dann natürlich auch durch Linien voneinander trennt, damit man sieht, was zu was gehört.
So kann das jedenfalls nicht bleiben: Hab auch noch ein beispiel drangehängt


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Opera 12 können wir nicht mehr unterstützen, falls Du den mit dem "alten Opera" meinst. Diesem Browser fehlen inzwischen so einige Features, die für aktuelle Webseiten benötigt werden - und manches davon lässt sich auch durch sog. Polyfills nicht nachrüsten.



Dafür sieht die Seite aber noch gut aus. In den News bemerke ich spontan gar keinen Unterschied. Auf der Startseite passt nur die Anordnung von Bildern und Schrift in der linken Spalte nicht. Aber das kann ich bei Nutzung des News-Tickers gekonnt ignorieren 
Also:
12.1X forever and ever!



@Bug-Liste:
Bei mir wir nur in einigen News die Randspalte für Forumsposts genutzt. Absicht?


----------



## Yaso (16. Oktober 2014)

Für kleine Auflösungen ist die Schrift und der Teaser Teil viel zu groß, auf meinem Notebook heute mittag war ich schon ein wenig frustriert.
Auf meinem 27" 1440p Monitor dagegen ist die Schriftgröße und die Teaser Bild Größe genau passend, wobei da das Problem ist dass die hälfte des Monitor einfach leer ist und die Breite nicht genutzt wird.

Hab hier mal ein Bild gemacht wie es auf meinem Monitor zuhause aussieht und wie auf meinem Notebook



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist schon klar dass alle Seiten an einen Hausinternen Standard angepasst werden, aber der durschnittliche PCGH User ist nicht unbedingt so ähhh... simpel gestrikt wie andere Bewohner des Internets die auf große Bilder und Geblinke fixiert sind.
Für mich muss etwas jedenfalls funktionell sein und nicht hübsch 

Die Performance auf meinem Notebook war eher mau o, ich hab mich schon ein wenig beim Scrollen gequält weil die Seite.... ähh wenn es ein Spiel wäre würde man es Ruckeln nennen.
Auf meinem Desktop Rechner merke ich nur manchmal leicht was, aber dazu hab ich grade Wildstar laufen also kann es auch davon kommen.

Die Suche gefällt mir richtig gut.
Erstmal während ich eintippe bekomm ich wie bei Google schon direkt eine Liste mit ähnlichen Begriffen.
Die Ergebnis Seite gefällt mir deutlich besser, die 3 Ergebnisse mit Bild find ich sehr schick.
Ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher wonach sortiert wird, meine Suchbegriffe sind enthalten und dann wird wohl nach Datum sortiert oder so, ich werd die Suchfunktion mal mit mehr als 2 Wörtern quälen.


----------



## Polyethylen (16. Oktober 2014)

Was mir grad auch noch auffällt und einfällt: Bitte ändert die Zeitangabe wieder zu "12:45" als "vor 2 Stunden". Ich persönlich kann mit der letzteren nichts anfangen, da muss man ja immer rechnen. Da könntet ihr auch hinschreiben: 256 Tage und 2 Stunden nach dem 1. Januar 2005 00:00. Das würde mir genauso viel helfen   Bei ersterer (und auch die auf der alten vorhanden ist) weiß man sofort, wann die News geschrieben wurde. Wär echt super, wenn das wieder geändert werden könnte, komischerweise stören mich grad auch die kleinen Dinge. Oder macht es frei: Jeder kann seine Vorliebe einstellen 

Aber ich will auch nicht immer nur was beanstanden: Die obere Leiste und deren Menüs die aufploppen, wenn man drüberfährt ist richtig gut geworden! Die Schriftart im Allgemeinen find ich auch sehr gut, jedoch wirkt sie halt sehr groß, meiner Meinung nach auch bedingt durch die geringe Breite der Webseite.


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Diese Ladezeiten sind definitiv nicht normal - das können wir weder hier im Office noch zuhause bzw. über andere externe Testclients so reproduzieren.


 
Ich habe seit Heute das selbe Problem. Gestern viel mir das nicht auf.

Das Problem besteht bei mir Zuhause und auf der Arbeit.
Arbeit: Win8.1 + neuster Chrome
Zuhause: Win7 +neuster Chrome + Internet Explorer + Firefox

Beide Orte haben einen unterschiedlichen Provider.

Ich teste morgen auch mal das von dir erwähnte.


----------



## -Loki- (17. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal etwas an der Seite geschraubt. Ich bin noch nicht zufrieden, aber die neuen Forendiskussionen sind nun weiter oben un das Rot Markierte ist die eingesparte Fläche.
> 
> Geht das in die richtige Richtung?
> *Games*
> ...


 
Richtige Richtung ja, aber das muß noch einiges mehr passieren.
Euch ist aber schon klar das das Monitore in der Regel 16:9 sind und nicht 9:16. Und sorry, nein es ist mir sowas von egal wie es auf einem Pad , Handy oder Phablet ausschaut. Weil ich will ja auch die Seite *PC*Gameshardware.de lesen. Wer bitte will solche Scrollarien?!
Ich mag eure Seite wie sie ist, kompakt und übersichtlich. Ich kann mich auch nicht mit der PCG-Seite anfreunden, und ich habe es wirklich lange versucht.
Ich kann es durchaus nachvollziehen das Seiten aus einem Verlag einheitlich aussehen sollen, aber bitte doch nicht einheitlich sch.....
Ihr seid für mich leider auf dem Weg eure Seite in ein Windows 8 zu verwandeln. Für Pads und Phones toll aber für die eigentliche Zielgruppe, im euren Fall halt PC-Gamer (Dem Namen nach zumindestens, bei einigen News bin ich mir da auch schon längere Zeit nicht mehr so ganz sicher) ungeeignet.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Oktober 2014)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar das das Monitore in der Regel 16:9 sind und nicht 9:16. Und sorry, nein es ist mir sowas von egal wie es auf einem Pad , Handy oder Phablet ausschaut. Weil ich will ja auch die Seite *PC*Gameshardware.de lesen. Wer bitte will solche Scrollarien?!
> Ich mag eure Seite wie sie ist, kompakt und übersichtlich. Ich kann mich auch nicht mit der PCG-Seite anfreunden, und ich habe es wirklich lange versucht.
> Ich kann es durchaus nachvollziehen das Seiten aus einem Verlag einheitlich aussehen sollen, aber bitte doch nicht einheitlich sch.....
> Ihr seid für mich leider auf dem Weg eure Seite in ein Windows 8 zu verwandeln. Für Pads und Phones toll aber für die eigentliche Zielgruppe, im euren Fall halt PC-Gamer (Dem Namen nach zumindestens, bei einigen News bin ich mir da auch schon längere Zeit nicht mehr so ganz sicher) ungeeignet.


 
Dem ist absolut nichts hinzuzufügen 

Aber wegen dem 9:16 --> Ich schätze mal stark das der seitliche Platz schon gefüllt wird.
Irgenwas wird da schon flackern, blitzen und blinken


----------



## xDave78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Also übersichtlich ist was Anderes. Sieht halt wie das PCG Design aus und PCG hab ich inzwischen aus meiner "täglich lesen" Liste rausgenommen und hol mir die Infos woanders. Ein Design sollte immer dem Nutzen und dem Nutzer folgen und nicht der Nutzer dem Design. Das hat mich schon bei der Umstellung des PCG Designs gestört und tut es auch jetzt. Keine Ahnung woran sich Euer Design und Euer Designer orientieren - Nutzen und Nutzerfreundlichkeit sind es offenbar nicht in erster Linie. Schade. Naja dann werden wohl alle anderen Seiten einen Platz auf meiner Leseliste hoch rutschen.
Was damit gemeint ist haben einige Leute hier schon ausreichend ausgeführt. Mein Monitor kann zwar Pivot, aber das ist mir um Eure Seite ordentlich sehen zu können zu doof 



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie man sieht ist auf ersterem Bild die Schrift perfekt - beim zweiten ist jedes einzelne Zeichen ausgefranst.



Keine Ahnung, aber die Schrift ist auf beiden Screens "ausgefranst" nur fällt es beim ersten wegen der kleinen Fonts nicht so auf. Ist wohl Geschmacksache genau wie die Windows 2000 Oberfläche (die 1999 toll war) aber ich hab auch lieber geglättete Fonts.


----------



## taks (17. Oktober 2014)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar das das Monitore in der Regel 16:9 sind und nicht 9:16. Und sorry, nein es ist mir sowas von egal wie es auf einem Pad , Handy oder Phablet ausschaut. Weil ich will ja auch die Seite *PC*Gameshardware.de lesen.



Dir ist schon klar das eine schmale und lange Webseite viel übersichtlicher ist als eine mit 1900Pixeln Breite?
Vorallem muss man nicht immer den Kopf bewegen, sondern die Informationen sind genau im Blickfeld.




> Wer bitte will solche Scrollarien?!



Also ich muss bei der neuen Hauptseite ~5 mal am Scrollrad der Maus drehen, bei der alten ~3.5 mal. 
Ist ja eine riesen Aufwand an so einem Scrollrad zu drehen 




> Für Pads und Phones toll aber für die eigentliche Zielgruppe, im euren Fall halt PC-Gamer (Dem Namen nach zumindestens, bei einigen News bin ich mir da auch schon längere Zeit nicht mehr so ganz sicher) ungeeignet.


 
Ich bin auch seit über 15 Jahren begeisterter PC-Spieler und nutze trotzdem ein Tablet um PCGH zu lesen.
Darf ich mein Tablet jetzt nicht mehr nutzen um als PC-Spieler zu gelten


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Oktober 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Also ich muss bei der neuen Hauptseite ~5 mal am Scrollrad der Maus drehen, bei der alten ~3.5 mal.
> Ist ja eine riesen Aufwand an so einem Scrollrad zu drehen



Trotzdem wird eines der Ziele der Betaphase sein, die Seite noch kompakter darzustellen. 

Off Topic: Auf einem Tablet schaut die neue Seite viel zu gut aus.


----------



## Pixy (17. Oktober 2014)

So auf Anhieb, gefällt mir das neue Design wirklich gut.

Ja man muss jetzt mehr scrollen, könnte auf die Dauer vielleicht nervig werden.
Stört mich allerdings wesentlich weniger, als wenn alles über die gesamte Breite verteilt wäre und man dadurch den Kopf drehen muss.
Ich persönlich finde es super so.

Ansonsten finde ich die Seite durchaus auch 27" 16:9 freundlicher.
Bei der "alten" Seite, bzw. zurzeit noch genutzten Seite, fand ich nie eine zufriedengestellte Einstellung.
Man kann zwar die Auflösung ändern, aber bis auf das alles in die Breite geht, ändert sich da nix.
Surfe immernoch mit der Auflösung 1280.

Zum Teil auch, weil man sich nicht immer anmeldet und weil die Einstellung sowieso nicht gespeichert wird.
Irgendwann lässt man es automatisch sein.

Klasse Seite, von mir habt ihr ein großes Lob.



> Dir ist schon klar das eine schmale und lange Webseite viel übersichtlicher ist als eine mit 1900Pixeln Breite?
> Vorallem muss man nicht immer den Kopf bewegen, sondern die Informationen sind genau im Blickfeld.


Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Homerclon (17. Oktober 2014)

Sieht aus wie die PCGames.de-Seite, und auch da hat mich die Umstellung nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Außerdem hab ich ein Problem mit dem Dropdown-Menü: Ich muss den Mauszeiger immer ruckartig nach unten bewegen, sonst wird das Menü, in 9 von 10 Fällen, schlicht wieder geschlossen (auch bei PCGames.de). Verwende FireFox, natürlich aktuellste Version.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (17. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Off Topic: Auf einem Tablet schaut die neue Seite viel zu gut aus.


 
Das war auch die eigentliche Zielgruppe.


----------



## uka (17. Oktober 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> ...
> Könntest Du uns bitte Angaben zu Browser, Browserversion, Betriebssystem und ggf. eingesetzter Firewall/Antivirus-Software machen, dazu ob ein AdBlocker aktiviert ist oder nicht und wenn ja, welcher AdBlocker genutzt wird. Welche Leitung nutzt Du (Anbieter und Geschwindigkeit)? Wir haben außerdem ein Upload-Formular für HAR-Dateien geschaffen, um Ladeprobleme bei Euch besser zu verstehen: http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/bcommon/helper/hardiag/
> ...


 
Dazu nochmal, Firma:
Browser:			Google Chrome
Browserversion:		38.0.2125.104 m / Enterprise Standalone	
Betriebsystem:		Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit-Version	
Betriebsystemversion:	6.1 Build 7601		
Firewall:			Cisco ASA 5510, Webtraffic komplett Freigegeben
Anti-Virus:			ESET Endpoint Protection, Webtraffic wird nicht gefiltert
Adblocker:			AdBlock Plus, Problem besteht sowohl wenn ausgeschaltet als auch bei eingeschaltetem Adblock
Anbindung:			Telefonica O², 2x Glasfaser 1G / Knoptenpunkt FFM / Syncro 

Zuhause  (Wohnung über der Arbeit ):
Browser:			Google Chrome
Browserversion:		38.0.2125.104 m
Betriebsystem:		Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit-Version	
Betriebsystemversion:	6.1 Build 7601		
Firewall:			Cisco ASA 5510, Webtraffic komplett Freigegeben
Anti-Virus:			MSE, Webtraffic wird nicht gefiltert
Adblocker:			AdBlock Plus, Problem besteht sowohl wenn ausgeschaltet als auch bei eingeschaltetem Adblock
Anbindung:			Telefonica O², 2x Glasfaser 1G / Knoptenpunkt FFM / Syncro 







Ein HAR kann ich nicht machen, komme grade nicht an die Entwickler-Tools. 
Gruß


----------



## Vhailor (17. Oktober 2014)

Erster Eindruck...määäh, nicht schooon wieder. 
Kann nur für meine 23" sprechen, aber das sieht so aus, wie das Format aller Seiten derzeit. Gamestar, CB, Techspot, gizchina, digitaltrends...oder jeder beliebige Blog.
Das mag nützlich sein, für die 3 Mal im Monat die ich mobil browse, aber auf dem PC ist das mMn echt ätzend, wenn sich der Inhalt auf gefühlt 1/4 der Seite zusammenquetscht aber 10 mal so lang ist. Daher bin ich auch so gerne auf Techpowerup. Die nutzen die Breite wenigstens noch ein Stück weit.
Ansonsten finde ich die 3-Teilung vor dem Break redundant. 2 Überschriften und dann nochmal Text. Bsp:
"Evil Within
30 vs 60 fps
[text]"
Warum nicht
"Evil Within - 30 vs 60fps"

Oder eben auf 2 Zeilen. Oder ohne eine Überschrift, jeweils mit angepasster Bildhöhe. So würde man auch mehr Inhalt bei weniger Scrollen sehen. Zumal: Wenn mich der Beitrag interessiert lese ich den Text doch eh, da brauch ich keine füllende Vorschau von !


----------



## V4der (17. Oktober 2014)

@PCGH-Design-neu:
die  Schrift ist einfach viel zu groß und wirkt nicht scharf (ClearType ist  aktiv) und es ist einfach nicht mehr so übersichtlich wie das aktuelle  Design

und wie Polyethylen schon geschrieben hat: bei der Zeitangabe sollte die Uhrzeit und nicht "vor xx h" stehen

ist  es beabsichtigt, dass auf der Startseite bei "Aktuellen Meldungen"  keine "Uhrzeit" dabei steht? btw: diese Spalte könnte etwas breiter sein

beim  Ticker ist, wie bei PCG-News, die Schrift und der Abstand zwischen den  Meldungen zu groß und dadurch leidet einfach die Übersichtlichkeit, vor  allem wenn man andauernd runterscrollen muss...

ich bezweifle aber mal, dass da noch viel geändert wird....


ps:
als bei PCG das neue Design eingeführt wurde bin ich nur noch sehr selten dort
und  anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige, den vor der Designumstellung  gab  es, meiner Meinung nach, zu dein einzelnen Artikeln viel mehr Kommentare,
jetzt haben dort sehr viele Artikel oft nur noch 0 Kommentare.....


----------



## Markus Wollny (17. Oktober 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Anbindung:			Telefonica O², 2x Glasfaser 1G / Knoptenpunkt FFM / Syncro



Ohne HAR kann ich da leider nichts sagen, da sind auch Routing-Probleme nicht ganz auszuschließen. Wenn Du Zugriff auf Chrome hast, sind die Entwickler-Tools immer eingebaut, die sind mit Strg+Umschalt-J zu öffnen.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## uka (17. Oktober 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Ohne HAR kann ich da leider nichts sagen, da sind auch Routing-Probleme nicht ganz auszuschließen. Wenn Du Zugriff auf Chrome hast, sind die Entwickler-Tools immer eingebaut, die sind mit Strg+Umschalt-J zu öffnen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Markus


 
Nicht wenn dies per Policy deaktiviert ist . Ich bin heute Abend in einer anderen Wohnung und werden Euch nen HAR File mit meinem Laptop übermitteln, sollte es auch so sein.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Oktober 2014)

V4der schrieb:


> @PCGH-Design-neu:
> die  Schrift ist einfach viel zu groß und wirkt nicht scharf (ClearType ist  aktiv) und es ist einfach nicht mehr so übersichtlich wie das aktuelle  Design
> 
> und wie Polyethylen schon geschrieben hat: bei der Zeitangabe sollte die Uhrzeit und nicht "vor xx h" stehen
> ...



Wenn wir nichts ändern könnten/würden, gebe es auch keine Betatest.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (17. Oktober 2014)

warum will man das Design überhaupt zwanghaft ändern.
computec heult sowieso wieder rum, mimimimi 50% Seitenaufrufe weniger.


----------



## BikeRider (17. Oktober 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Am besten wärs, wenn man die einzelnen Themenblöcke (also Videos, Tests) parallel anordnet, also das die nebeneinander und nicht untereinander liegen.
> Vielleicht kann man das so machen, das diese einzelnen Blöcke dann natürlich auch durch Linien voneinander trennt, damit man sieht, was zu was gehört.
> So kann das jedenfalls nicht bleiben: Hab auch noch ein Beispiel dran gehängt



 Das wäre optimal, wenn die Breite des Bildschirmes voll ausgenutzt werden könnte.

Wird es eigentlich wieder einen Classic-Bereich geben ?


----------



## -Loki- (17. Oktober 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dem ist absolut nichts hinzuzufügen
> 
> Aber wegen dem 9:16 --> Ich schätze mal stark das der seitliche Platz schon gefüllt wird.
> Irgenwas wird da schon flackern, blitzen und blinken


 Das befürchte ich auch. Aber ein News-Werbeverhältnis von 1:1 ist schon was geiles.




taks schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das eine schmale und lange Webseite viel übersichtlicher ist als eine mit 1900Pixeln Breite?
> Vorallem muss man nicht immer den Kopf bewegen, sondern die Informationen sind genau im Blickfeld.
> 
> Also ich muss bei der neuen Hauptseite ~5 mal am Scrollrad der Maus drehen, bei der alten ~3.5 mal.
> ...


 
Wenn du deinen Kopf bewegen musst um den ganzen Monitor zu überblicken solltes du dir vieleicht Gedanken machen ob dein Abstand zum Monitor nicht zu klein ist.
Ich kann wunderbar alles erfassen was auf meinem Monitor ist, und das einzige was sich dabei bewegt sind meine Augen.

Ich brauch auf der Main auch nur 0.5 mal am Rad drehen um alle News des Tages zu sehen. In den einzelnen Themenbereichen brauch überhaupt nicht scrollen um alles zu sehen.
Es geht auch nicht um irgendein Aufwand wenn ich scrollen muss, sondern darum das ich gerne alles relevante auf einem Blick erfassen kann, und das geht mit dem neuen Design eben überhaupt nicht mehr.


PCGH kann ja tun und lassen was sie wollen, ich werde dann halt darauf reagieren müssen. Und je nach dem wie das Endergebnis ausschaut wir dann PCGH, wie es mit PCG leider schon geschehen musste, von meiner Liste mit täglich besuchten Seiten verschwinden.

Thilo hat um ein Feedback gebeten und das habe ich gegeben. Und zwar ganz ehrlich und schonungslos.
Ich stehe mit meinen Kritikpunkten ja auch nicht alleine da.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Oktober 2014)

Erster Gedanke " Schreck lass nach, Windows 8 hat PCGH infiziert " 

Wieder so ein Design wo nur die Portablen Geräte mit Touch im Fokus stehen, und das will man auf dem PC durchsetzen, anstatt eine Separate Seite für Portable Geräte zu machen, sehr guter Schachzug, das hat MS bei Win8 doch auch so viel geholfen 
Ich habe mich gerade an das aktuelle Design gewöhnt, das alte fand ich deutlich besser, und jetzt das... *nerv*
Das ich PCG(ames) nicht mehr besuche liegt auch an deren miesen Design, meine Spielenews hole ich mir seitdem nur mehr von Gamestar, und ihr zieht da brav nach, manoman.
Bei der aktuellen Version kann ich auch nur die Classic Variante vertragen, wie es aussieht kann ich bei der neuen Version auch nur die /News direkt ansteuern, sonst bekomme ich Nervenkrämpfe.
Wenn sich das durchsetzen wird, glaube ich das ich deutlich weniger bei euch vorbei sehen werde, wenn dies auch im Forum Einzug hält bin ich komplett weg.

Aber ich mach trotzdem einen Vorschlag, man will ja nicht nur meckern : Der User-News Bereich sollte wesentlich höher in der Seite angezeigt werden, sodass man sie sofort sieht wenn man die anderen News sieht, sonst gehen die User-News unter und weniger werden sie schreiben.


----------



## Research (18. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird eines der Ziele der Betaphase sein, die Seite noch kompakter darzustellen.
> 
> Off Topic: Auf einem Tablet schaut die neue Seite viel zu gut aus.


 
Geb ich dir Recht.
Wenn man Mobil und PC nur trennen könnte...

Moment, das gibt's bereits!
Ihr rationalisiert nur beide zusammen. Wobei zusammen bedeutet das die PC Version abgeschafft wird.

Und das menschliche Sichtfeld: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auge#mediaviewer/File:Netzhautlk-polarp.jpg
150° pro Auge. 16:9 wurde nicht grundlos entworfen.

PCGH in a nutshell: Testing 3*1920x180p and 21:9 Monitors, develop website for 1:1.
PCGH in a nutshell: Target audience are PC gamer, website-design for tablets and smartphones.


----------



## Quat (18. Oktober 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt auch gesagt, dass da was nicht stimmt. Das sieht ganz und gar nicht nach Clear Type aus. Bei mir ist mit Clear Type alles haarscharf und perfekt lesbar. Sowohl zu Hause als auch am Rechner auf der Arbeit.
> 
> So sieht die Seite bei mir auf der Arbeit mit Clear Type aus:
> 
> ...


 
Na da ist nix wirklich "haarscharf" möcht ich meinen, fänd' es aber gerade noch erträglich. Bei mir im IE sieht das noch etwas schlimmer aus.
Also, ich hab ebenfalls Probleme mit der Schrift. Und das gleich mal in zwei meiner benutzten Browser, IE siehe Oben = unscharf als wenn ClearType aktiv wär, Opera 25 unscharf und schlechtes Schriftbild.
ClearType ist bei mir seit jeher aus. Im Opera sieht es wie bei einem Einstellungsbildschirm von ClearType aus und zwar das schlechte Sample.
Einzig und allein mein Liebling, Opera 12.17 ist gestochen scharf und meine Schriftart wird übernommen.

Zur Änderung an sich; Auf dem Tablet ist die Seite wirklich genial, am PC gefällt sie mir ebenfalls sehr gut! Die noch aktuelle Anordnung, 3 Spalten konfus nebeneinander, hat mir aber noch nie wirklich gefallen. Übersicht entstand da nur durch regelmäßige Benutzung, so ala W8. Alles da, alles zu finden, nur ist man erst mal auf der Suche.
Die neue Ansicht, seh´ ich da deutliche übersichtlicher.
Und sorry wenn ich jetzt wem auf die Füße trete, für´n paar "Power-User" die 10 mal am Tag auf die WebSeite schauen und sich nun erst mal neu orientieren müssen. Es wird nicht lang dauern, dann habt ihr euch eingewöhnt.
Der Browser endlich nicht mehr im Vollbild, ist doch geil!

PS.: bei Opera 25 hat ein erneutes ändern der Schriftart geholfen aber ich werd´ wohl AA einschalten müssen.


----------



## Iceman-81 (18. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal find ich das neue Design echt super.

Einige kleine Problemchen gibt es wohl noch. Zum Beispiel hab ich bei meinem Browser die Schrift auf "groß" gestellt,
weil ich ein 27' WQHD Display besitze und da stimmt das Layout und das Schriftbild einfach nicht mehr, da einige Elemente verschoben sind usw

Einzig, was mich persönlich (auf dem 27' Display) stört, dass in der Breite so viel Platz verschwendet wird. Aber daran gewöhnt man sich bestimmt



Ach ja: opera 25, Windows 8.1


----------



## Do Berek (18. Oktober 2014)

Brrr,Win 8 lässt grüßen  Finde die aktuelle Seite perfekt,für 16:9 super,übersichtlicher.Muss nur die Seite aufrufen und hab die News des Tages auf einen Blick und  klick.
Bei der Neuen muss man zu viel scrollen und wirkt überladen und unübersichtlich.Wenn die Neue so bleibt werd ich wohl seltener bleiben,schade.


----------



## VikingGe (18. Oktober 2014)

Habs auch mal ausprobiert. Grundsätzlich natürlich erst einmal: Juhu, PCGH ist im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen.  Aber.



> Einzig, was mich persönlich (auf dem 27' Display) stört, dass in der Breite so viel Platz verschwendet wird. Aber daran gewöhnt man sich bestimmt


Also mich persönlich stört genau das ganz massiv, auch bei vielen anderen Seiten. Das Problem ist eben wegen der Vergrößerung sämtlicher Elemente noch größer als bei der aktuellen Seite:

Gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GANZ schlecht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da müsste man sich wirklich etwas anderes überlegen. Es ist ja nett, an der Seite Informationen einzublenden. Aber die sollten dann auch
- entweder immer da sein, also mitscrollen
- oder, sobald sie zu Ende sind, den Platz für den Inhalt des Artikels freigeben.
- und, auch das stört mich, vielleicht gleich am Anfang des Artikels anfangen, und nicht erst drei Bildschirmhöhen darunter. Es sieht schon etwas merkwürdig aus, wenn der Bereich so oft breiter und wieder schmaler wird.

Es kann jedenfalls nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass gerade mal ein Drittel des Platzes für den Inhalt reserviert wird, der teilweise nicht ganz angezeigt wird, direkt daneben aber ein farblich nicht abgegrenzter, leerer Bereich ist.
Ich meine, ich gehöre ja durchaus zu den Leuten, die sich ihre Seiten per Custom Style Sheet so lange zurechtbasteln, bis es passt (hallo Golem), aber eine tolle Lösung ist auch das nicht. 

Ansonsten ist natürlich gerade die Hauptseite optisch um einiges ansprechender als vorher und meiner Meinung nach auch deutlich übersichtlicher - sieht ja jetzt quasi aus wie bei PC Games. Auch die größere Schrift sagt mir durchaus zu, damit liest es sich am Bildschirm einfach deutlich angenehmer. Geht also in die richtige Richtung, aber ein paar Böcke sind nach wie vor drin 

Und an die Leute, die sich über Cleartype aufregen... nun, Microsofts Font-Rendering ist für den Hintern, aber vielleicht mal die Konfiguration überprüfen, dann wird das auch was mit ner scharfen Schriftdarstellung _mit_ Kantenglättung. Dass das mit Extreme-Hinting irgendwann in die Hose geht, sollte fast schon klar sein. Besonders, wenn die von der Schriftart bereitgestellten Informationen dafür nicht optimal sind.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. Oktober 2014)

Nee nee, meins ist das nicht.
 Das geliche "schöne" Design weöches auch die Kollegen von der PCGames seit geraumer nutzen... und zwar ohne mich...

 Ich schaffe mir nicht größere Monitore an damit nun jede Schlagzeile so aufgebläht wie nur möglich auf meinem Screen klebt. Der Sinn dahinter ist das man meißtens weniger scrollen und suchen muss um die für sich relevanten Inhalte zu finden...
 Um pcgames.de mache ich jetzt schon länger einen Bogen und schaue kaum noch vorbei... scheint wohl hier demnächst dann auch vorbei zu sein. Schade.


----------



## BikeRider (19. Oktober 2014)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Nee nee, meins ist das nicht.
> Das gleiche "schöne" Design welches auch die Kollegen von der PCGames seit geraumer nutzen... und zwar ohne mich...
> 
> Ich schaffe mir nicht größere Monitore an damit nun jede Schlagzeile so aufgebläht wie nur möglich auf meinem Screen klebt. Der Sinn dahinter ist das man meistens weniger scrollen und suchen muss um die für sich relevanten Inhalte zu finden...
> Um pcgames.de mache ich jetzt schon länger einen Bogen und schaue kaum noch vorbei... scheint wohl hier demnächst dann auch vorbei zu sein. Schade.


 So sehe ich das auch.
Ich meide PCGames schon lange.


----------



## addicTix (20. Oktober 2014)

Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
Hat mir schon auf pcgames.de nicht gefallen, gefällt mir auch hier nicht


----------



## Rarek (20. Oktober 2014)

1+

5 zeichen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben heute mal das Feedback ausgewertet in der großen Runde und werden jetzt nach und nach Verbesserungen im Bereich Scrollen/zu lange Startseite usw. umsetzen.
Mehr dann, wenn es spruchreif ist.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2014)

Benachrichtigungen kann man eleganter lösen . 

Aktueller Chrome @ Win7, 1280x1024


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Oktober 2014)

Ähm, wenn jemand 299 (!) Nachrichten hat, können wir das wohl nicht wirklich im Layout berücksichtigen. Sorry.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Oktober 2014)

Warum nicht?
Einfach eine *kleinere Schrift* verwenden - was eigentlich auf der kompletten Seite geschehen sollte.


----------



## V4der (21. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn wir nichts ändern könnten/würden, gebe es auch keine Betatest.


 
ich hoffe mal, dass ihr was ändert (zB. kleinere Schrift, weniger Zeilenabstand ....)

bei PCG wurde auch von vielen Usern solche Änderungen gewünscht, geholfen hat es aber nichts und das Ergebnis sieht man dort jetzt....
auf einem Tablet oder so schauts vlt gut aus, aber auf dem PC ist es mmn einfach nur schrecklich


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Oktober 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Einfach eine *kleinere Schrift* verwenden - was eigentlich auf der kompletten Seite geschehen sollte.


 
Okay, wir halte mal vierstellige Zeichen vor, dann müssen 99,9 Prozent der Leute mit 4 Punkt Schriftgröße auskommen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Okay, wir halte mal vierstellige Zeichen vor, dann müssen 99,9 Prozent der Leute mit 4 Punkt Schriftgröße auskommen.


 
Ich meinte eigentlich das man allgemein eine kleine Schrift verwenden sollte - und nicht die riesigen Zeichen z.B: des Menüs oder des User-Namens.
Die Schrift ist fast doppelt so groß wie auf der "normalen" Site. Warum?

Und die ganze *Schrift ist immer noch "ausgefranst"*.
Was kann man dagegen tun?
Natürlich OHNE Cleartype zu aktivieren.

*Was ist das überhaupt für eine Schrift?*


----------



## Markus Wollny (21. Oktober 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Und die ganze *Schrift ist immer noch "ausgefranst"*.
> Was kann man dagegen tun?
> Natürlich OHNE Cleartype zu aktivieren.
> 
> *Was ist das überhaupt für eine Schrift?*


 
Lato. https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Lato

Das ist ein Webfont. Im Jahre 2014 möchten wir endlich auch andere Schriften als Arial, Times New Roman und Verdana nutzen; zur Kantenglättung hat Microsoft ClearType vorgesehen. ClearType ist seit Windows Vista aus gutem Grund per Default aktiviert. Wer ClearType ausschaltet, verzichtet bewusst auf eine sauber geglättete Darstellung von Webfonts.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Oktober 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> *Was ist das überhaupt für eine Schrift?*



Lato (Schriftart)

Lato heißt sie.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost, weil so "uffgeregt". Hier mal ein Screenshot von unseren "dynamischen" Benchmarks. Und Nein, das ist kein Photoshop, sondern "live". 

Mehr dazu und testbereit schon hoffentlich bald auf diesem Kanal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Lato (Schriftart)
> 
> Lato heißt sie.


 
Hm - MIT Cleartype schaut die Schrift ja noch halbwegs annehmbar aus.
Aber Cleartype ist eigentlich komplett sinnfrei - mir ist heute noch schleierhaft warum das MS eigentlich eingeführt hat.
Es bringt - bei den "normalen" Schriftarten keinerlei Verbesserung der Darstellung.
Im Gegenteil - die Schrift - auch am Desktop wird selbst mit der perfekten Cleartype-Kalibrierung leicht unscharf. Was soll daran "besser" sein?

Was ist so falsch an Arial, Times New Roman und Verdana?
Das Auge - meines jedenfalls - hat sich nach all der Zeit daran gewöhnt.
Eine Umstellung mag von "designtechnischen" her ja eine Verbesserung sein - aber auch nur dort.


----------



## Rarek (21. Oktober 2014)

warum wird die neue Seite nicht eine M(obil) Seite und die jetzige ist und bleibt so
Web.de sieht auch anders aus in der Mobilen Variante, warum nicht auch hier


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ähm, wenn jemand 299 (!) Nachrichten hat, können wir das wohl nicht wirklich im Layout berücksichtigen. Sorry.


 
War jetzt auch nur etwas, was mir spontan ins Auge sprang  . Bin halt zu faul die wegzuklicken (PN, Pinnwand, Gruppen, Likes, ...) .


----------



## Polyethylen (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich find die Schriftart schön - mal ne Abwechslung zu dem Rest, den man sonst so gewöhnt ist. 
Clear-Type hab ich auch an, ohne kann ich weder in Windows noch im Internet nicht leben, das sieht dann alles so kantig aus. Ich brauch die Kantenglättung.


----------



## Ash1983 (21. Oktober 2014)

Soweit gut, lediglich die letzten Foreneinträge sind zu weit unten und dann auch nicht so schön kompakt wie bislang. Beim Mouseover auf 'Forum' in der neuen, angepinnten Leiste (dafür ein Lob, die ist super!) könnte man die letzten Foreneinträge anzeigen. Alternativ 'BELIEBTE TESTS AUF PC GAMES HARDWARE' und 'BELIEBTE SPECIALS AUF PC GAMES HARDWARE' klappbar gestalten.

edit: Und eine Anpassung an die Auflösung - wie bisher - wäre wünschenswert.

edit2: die beiden Sprechblasen, sowie ein Klick auf 'Forum' in der Leiste verweisen beide auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ , ich sehe den Sinn dahinter nicht; dasselbe gilt für den Preisvergleich. Bei letzterem wird sich jemand, der Geizhals(.de/.at) nicht kennt, vielleicht fragen, wieso genau ein großes G das Symbol für den PCGH-Preisvergleich darstellt, aber das nur am Rande. 

edit3: Ein Zeitstempel (gerne inkl. Datum) fehlt praktisch überall, insbesondere aber im Newsticker. Aktuell ist der Link http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/Ticker/ tot, sofern das nicht beabsichtigt war, wollte ich's erwähnt haben.


----------



## VikingGe (21. Oktober 2014)

> Im Gegenteil - die Schrift - auch am Desktop wird selbst mit der perfekten Cleartype-Kalibrierung leicht unscharf. Was soll daran "besser" sein?


Was mir an der Stelle gerade einfällt - ist Subpixel Hinting bei dir wenigstens deaktiviert? Wenn nein - machen. Davon bekomme ich auf dem durchschnittlichen 96dpi-Bildschirm Kopfschmerzen und es sieht absolut grausam aus. Ich weiß nicht, wer behauptet hat, dass man die Farbringe nicht sehen würde, aber die sieht man einfach...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Oktober 2014)

Ash1983;6892165edit2: die beiden Sprechblasen schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/[/URL] , ich sehe den Sinn dahinter nicht; dasselbe gilt für den Preisvergleich. Bei letzterem wird sich jemand, der Geizhals(.de/.at) nicht kennt, vielleicht fragen, wieso genau ein großes G das Symbol für den PCGH-Preisvergleich darstellt, aber das nur am Rande.



Hi,

Du meinst mit Sprechblasen die Verlinkungen zum Kommentarbereich bzw. zum Kommentarthread im Forum? Das ist doch bisher auch schon so, was findest Du daran sinnlos?

Und das G nutzen wir auch jetzt schon für den Preisvergleich. Auch hier Frage, was ist daran sinnlos?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt jetzt, zusätzlich zum Kommentarbereich unter der News, auch Kommentare in der rechten Spalte. (Zumindest bei einigen Artikeln - wie bereits erwähnt sehe ich -Opera 12.17- sie nicht immer.)
Möglicherweise meint er diese, das Design erinnert an Sprechblasen. Klickt man auf die Überschrift des Bereiches "Es gibt XYZ Kommentare zum Artikel", dann kommt man nicht zum Kommentarthread, sondern nur zum Kommentarbereich weiter unten auf der Seite.


----------



## Ash1983 (22. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du meinst mit Sprechblasen die Verlinkungen zum Kommentarbereich bzw. zum Kommentarthread im Forum? Das ist doch bisher auch schon so, was findest Du daran sinnlos?
> 
> Und das G nutzen wir auch jetzt schon für den Preisvergleich. Auch hier Frage, was ist daran sinnlos?


 
Hallo,

nein, ich meine die beiden Sprechblasen in der (neuen) Leiste, quasi das 3. Symbol von links. Dieser Link führt genauso zum Forum wie ein Klick auf das Wort 'Forum', ist in der Leiste also doppelt vorhanden, was prinzipiell nicht stört, ich frage mich nur nach dem Sinn dahinter. Dasselbe gilt für den Preisvergleich, auch dieser ist auf zwei verschiedenen Wegen aus der Leiste erreichbar. Als sinnlos habe ich das im Übrigen nicht bezeichnet, irgendjemand wird sich dabei schon was gedacht haben. 

Das mit dem G stimmt natürlich, allerdings steht das Wort Preisvergleich bislang dahinter, in der neuen Leiste ist nur das G zu sehen (4. Symbol von links). Allerdings habe ich auch das nicht als sinnlos abgestempelt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Oktober 2014)

Design und Funktionalität gefallen mir persönlich nicht - wie bei PCG. Die Schrift ist mir zu groß, ich muss zu sehr scrollen und und und... Vllt. muss man sich dran gewöhnen, aber für mich ist die alte klarer strukturiert und komfortabler. Aber es lässt sich sicherlich nicht abwenden - also die Umstellung.


----------



## danse_pcgh (22. Oktober 2014)

Ok, das Erste was mich stört ist die Navigationsleiste (megamenu), genauer gesagt das aufploppen der Submenus beim Mouseover. Wenn ich nichts anklicke, dann sollte auch nichts passieren. Das gleiche gilt dann auch für die subItemA in den menuContent-Seiten.

** Allgemein (http://i.imgur.com/4IXF6fR.jpg)
- ".column.full .articleDisrupter, .column.full .disrupter" komplett weg machen.
- Flat Design ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu flat. siehe auch Principles - Layout - Google design guidelines
- Der Fade der Artikelbilder bei mouseover. Kann man mögen, aber das die Bilder dann um 1+ Pixel kleiner werden sieht blöd aus.
- contentContainer ist nicht zentriert.
- sowas wie ein Breadcrumb fehlt. farbcodierung von bereichen? hardware blau, spiele grün, forum rot oder sowas. Ne, eigentlich quatsch, aber irgendeine visuelle Hilfe, wo man sich gerade befindet wäre knorke

** Artikelseite (http://i.imgur.com/lGnDKOX.jpg)
- "CPU ->" und dann kam nichts.
- Kommentare doppelt
- Introtext schwarz wie den Artikeltext machen, vielleicht mit font-weight abheben.
- Navigation fehlt (nächste/vorherige News/Artikel/whatever) <-- wenn man GANZ fancy ist, sogar mit keyboard-support


----------



## Hatuja (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte dann auch mal meine Kritik los werden:

- Das Menü finde ich viel zu groß, es nimmt zu viel Platz auf der Seite weg. Vor allem da der Monitor-Trend mittlerweile ja zu "3 Meter breit und 10 Zentimeter hoch" geht.
- Dann der Mouse-Over Effekt des Menüs finde ich ebenfalls nervig. danse_pcgh hat es, finde ich, sher gut ausgedrückt: 





> [...]Wenn ich nichts anklicke, dann sollte auch nichts passieren.[...]


- Die einzelnen Meldungen/Beiträge grenzen sich in der vertikalen zu wenig ab, dadurch wird es alles irgendwie unübersichtlich. Vor allem die "Aktuelle Meldungen"-Spalte, da geht alles in eins über. Da fände ich, wie auf der jetzigen Seite auch, schmale Trenn-Linien schön.
- Die Schrift finde ich (aufgrund der erzwungenen Schriftglättung) furchtbar. Ich bin jemand, der allgemein mit Schriftglättung Probleme hat und daher deaktiviere ich sie überall, wo es möglich ist. Längere Artikel kann ich so auf der Beta-Seite nicht lesen. 
- Die Schrift finde ich außerdem zu groß. Man ist ja nur noch am Scrollen...

Im Allgemeinen finde ich, dass das Design viel zu sehr nach Windows-Metro-Mobile-Touch-MiniaturDisplay-Tablet-Phone ausschaut, als sei sie für ein Surface-Tablet gebaut worden. Dabei ist die Seite laut Ankündigung ja nicht mal für Mobile-Geräte gedacht.


----------



## Skeen29 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

also ganz ehrlich. Die neue Seite finde ich nicht gut. Der Text ist viel zu groß. Man verliert komplett die Übersicht. 
Bei der alten Seite hat man immer schon gesehen wie viel Text kommt und konnte somit auch leichter einen Text auch mal nur überfliegen. Aber in der Größe wird einem der Lesefluss genommen. 
Das kann man leider auf anderen Seiten auch immer mehr finden und ich war froh, dass es auf PCGH nicht so war.

Meine Bitte daher. Spart Euch die Arbeit und lasst es wie es ist. Oder macht eine Abstimmung und lasst die Leser entscheiden.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Doppelpost, weil so "uffgeregt". Hier mal ein Screenshot von unseren "dynamischen" Benchmarks. Und Nein, das ist kein Photoshop, sondern "live".
> 
> Mehr dazu und testbereit schon hoffentlich bald auf diesem Kanal.
> 
> ...


 
Was genau ist den nun ein Dynamischer Benchmark? Soll das heissen das anstatt einen neue News zu erstellen die neue Grafik da zusätzlich zur Auswahl steht?

Wegen den Artikeln, die füllen bei mir (1024*768) gerade mal die Hälfte der Breite aus.  Kommt auf der anderen Hälfte etwa nur Werbung oder was soll da den genau rein?

Die Kommentare Rechts machen wenig Sinn, die sind weiter unten viel übersichtlicher und da sind die auch zu finden. 

EDIT: Euch ist schon klar das die meisten User 16:9 Bildschirme und zum Teil auch 16:10 und 21:9, verwenden oder?
Besonders 21:9 profitiert von der Breite und nicht von der Höhe, auf Mobilgeräten ist die Höhe schon wichtiger und da ist das drehen des Bildschirms auch einfacher, als einfach mal den Bildschirm zu Hause extra für diese Seite um 90° zu drehen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was genau ist den nun ein Dynamischer Benchmark? Soll das heissen das anstatt einen neue News zu erstellen die neue Grafik da zusätzlich zur Auswahl steht?



Das heißt, dass wir künftig keine statischen Bilder mehr verwenden, sondern Benchmarks dynamisch erstellt werden. Diese Benchmarks kann man als User umsortieren, Elemente wegnehmen oder hinzufügen, sich Prozentunterschiede anzeigen lassen usw.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Oktober 2014)

danse_pcgh schrieb:


> ** Artikelseite (http://i.imgur.com/lGnDKOX.jpg)
> - "CPU ->" und dann kam nichts.
> - Kommentare doppelt
> - Introtext schwarz wie den Artikeltext machen, vielleicht mit font-weight abheben.
> - Navigation fehlt (nächste/vorherige News/Artikel/whatever) <-- wenn man GANZ fancy ist, sogar mit keyboard-support


 
Ich greife mir mal das raus. An "CPU und dann nichts" wird grad gearbeitet, auch an der rechten Spalte. 
Ganz unten ist schon eine Artikel-Navigation.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass wir künftig keine statischen Bilder mehr verwenden, sondern Benchmarks dynamisch erstellt werden. Diese Benchmarks kann man als User umsortieren, Elemente wegnehmen oder hinzufügen, sich Prozentunterschiede anzeigen lassen usw.


 
Und sowas hier zu implementieren ist unmöglich? Man hätte lieber sinnvolle Ergänzungen wie diese der originalen Seite zukommen lassen sollen. Das neue Design und diese ganze Anordnung ist einfach nur Crap - finde ich. Ich wette nach intensiver Nutzung wünschen sich 90% das alte zurück. Ihr könnt ja quasi uns auswählen lassen, welches Seitendesign wir haben wollen ^^. Sonst seid ihr ja so böse wie MS...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Oktober 2014)

Seufz. 

Wir lassen jetzt mal die fleißigen Heinzelmännchen an den Änderungen arbeiten und melden uns dann wieder.


----------



## danse_pcgh (22. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich greife mir mal das raus. An "CPU und dann nichts" wird grad gearbeitet, auch an der rechten Spalte.
> Ganz unten ist schon eine Artikel-Navigation.


 

Tatsache, habe ich wirklich übersehen. Also doch ein Kritikpunkt


----------



## Flaim (22. Oktober 2014)

ich möchte hier niemandem auf die füße treten und entschuldige mich vorab, falls ich jemandem (den designern? wobei... diese sollten bereits einspruch gegen die gewünschte frontpage erhoben haben  ) auf die füße trete.


dieser teil bezieht sich allein auf die homepage
also ich hab die neue seite kurz besucht und muss sagen, die homepage ist schlecht designt.
kunden wollen ein simples, übersichtliches und leicht/schnell zu navigierendes design. keine ewiglange klopapierrolle voller artikelfetzen. wenn das jemand wollen sollte, dann kann er auch zur computerbild gehen.
die intelligenteste möglichkeit hier wäre die paar bereiche die ich da ausfindig machen konnte in eine navigationsleiste zu packen und diese leiste am fenster anheften, damit man beim erreichen des endes direkt zur nächsten kategorie wechseln kann. selbstverständlich müssten die aktuellen meldungen die homepage darstellen (oder selbstständig einstellbar sein).
alternativ könnte man diese bereiche auch in gleicher größe nebeneinander anreihen und so die übersicht herstellen (vgl tweetdeck).
egal welche variante gewählt wird, wenn diese änderung des neuen layouts nicht passiert, dann ist pcgh zum langsamen verfall verdammt weil niemand seine zeit mit scrolling verschwenden will.

dieser teil bezieht sich auf die artikel seiten
hier gibt es nix zu beanstanden. layout ist intuitiv und der stil passt zum neuen design.
man könnte einen kleinen comfort-button "springe zu den kommentaren" einbauen, aber das ist nur korinthenkackerei.


----------



## Quat (23. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt, zusätzlich zum Kommentarbereich unter der News, auch Kommentare in der rechten Spalte. (Zumindest bei einigen Artikeln - wie bereits erwähnt sehe ich -Opera 12.17- sie nicht immer.)
> Möglicherweise meint er diese, das Design erinnert an Sprechblasen. Klickt man auf die Überschrift des Bereiches "Es gibt XYZ Kommentare zum Artikel", dann kommt man nicht zum Kommentarthread, sondern nur zum Kommentarbereich weiter unten auf der Seite.


 
Zumindest hatte ich mit 12.17 bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, versteh aber schon, dass das nicht so bleiben könnte.
Bin ohnehin meist mit dem Tablet auf eurer Seite, nur schade, dass hier logischer Weise, kein mouseover funzt.


----------



## Rarek (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich bleib dabei: Die neue wird Mobil und die alte bleibt so schön PC freundlich wie sie ist und vorallem WO sie ist


----------



## taks (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe noch etwas:

Wenn ich die Luftkühlung Seite öffne, habe ich oben ein Menu mit folgenden Punkten:
ALLE - NEWS - TESTS - TIPPS - DOWNLOADS - VIDEOS - SPECIALS
Wobei Alle ausgewählt ist.

Wenn ich nun runter scrolle kommt zuerst Specials, Tests, Downloads und dann (Alle) Artikel.

Wieso nicht am Anfang gleich alle Artikel anzeigen?
Wenn ich Specials etc. will, dann wähl ich das doch direkt oben im Menu aus.


----------



## Geldmann3 (24. Oktober 2014)

Die neue Seite scheint mir sehr unübersichtlich zu sein. Auf Smartphones eine klare Verbesserung, doch auf dem PC ein dickes Minus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Oktober 2014)

Kurzer Zwischenstand von mir: Heute kamen die Vorschläge für eine "straffere" Startseite und mehr Inhalt pro Seite im Artikel. Ich denke, das geht in die richtige Richtung. Wir arbeiten aber weiter an Verbesserungen und auch dynamischen Benchmarks. Noch sieht man von den Änderungen wenig auf der Testseite, das kommt noch.

Ich selbst bin kommende Woche im Urlaub, werde hier also nicht posten. Im Hintergrund werden die Aufgaben fleißig weiter abgearbeitet.

Wir lesen hier alle Kommentare und verarbeiten sie auch.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand von mir: Heute kamen die Vorschläge für eine "straffere" Startseite und mehr Inhalt pro Seite im Artikel. Ich denke, das geht in die richtige Richtung. Wir arbeiten aber weiter an Verbesserungen und auch dynamischen Benchmarks. Noch sieht man von den Änderungen wenig auf der Testseite, das kommt noch.
> 
> Ich selbst bin kommende Woche im Urlaub, werde hier also nicht posten. Im Hintergrund werden die Aufgaben fleißig weiter abgearbeitet.
> 
> Wir lesen hier alle Kommentare und verarbeiten sie auch.


 
Schön zu hören wenn mehr Inhalt auf die Seite kommt, hoffe wirklich das die Wünsche der Community erfüllt werden auch wenn ich weiss das nicht jeder Wunsch in Erfüllung geht. Und noch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Rarek (26. Oktober 2014)

also sie sieht schon besser aus als vorher, aber gut ist sie noch nicht.
z.b. fehlen mir noch die zeiten der News (wann ist sie online gegangen)


----------



## Rarek (29. Oktober 2014)

wird man eig wieder die Seitenbreite/Auflösung ändern können?


----------



## BikeRider (30. Oktober 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> wird man eig wieder die Seitenbreite/Auflösung ändern können?


 Das wäre echt wünschenswert.
Und dazu wieder den Classic-Modus


@ PCGH : Ich würde mir einen geänderten Download-Bereich wünschen, ähnlich dem von Computerbase
Spielepatches im Spielepatches-Ordner.
Treiber in den entsprechenden Ordnern und so weiter.


----------



## taks (6. November 2014)

Aber sieht schon ganz gut aus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2014)

Was soll ich sagen, die letzten Wochen wurde viel geändert und vieles davon ist auch live. Es lohnt sich also, mal wieder draufzuschauen.

1. "Megadropdown" (Navi): Nun wie gewünscht mit Mouseover bis zur letzten Klickebene
2. Teaser auf der Startseite: Deutlich kompakter, unnötige Infos wie Plattformen und Themen sind raus, global.
3. News-Ticker rechts auf der Startseite: Auch hier Infos zusammengestrichen, dafür mit Uhrzeit und optisch hoffentlich hübscher.
4. Startseite noch mal eingedampft
5. Community-Bereich deutlich weiter oben (Neue Threads, Quickpolls)
6. In Artikeln auch Infos eingedampft (Plattformen, Themen, Schriftgrößen kleiner, Durchschuss verändert, Weißflächen deutlich reduziert)
7. Wir kriegen noch einen neuen Artikeltyp, der breitere Elemente ermöglicht (für Bilder, Tabellen, Benchmarks)

Alles immer noch Work in Progress und viele Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch. Das waren erst einmal die größeren Sachen.


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2014)

> Die neue Seite ist nicht für Smartphones ausgelegt. Hier ist weiter die Mobilseite m.pcgameshardware.de zu empfehlen. Voraussichtlich im kommenden Jahr wird dann auch diese Seite überarbeitet.


 Warum???  Liegt es am Vermarkter, der keine flexiblen Werbeformen anbietet?
 Gerade das ist doch der Sinn einer solchen, responsiven Seite. Wozu jetzt noch einmal eine xtra Wurscht?? Finde ich nicht gut. Mehr dann später.

 MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Warum???  Liegt es am Vermarkter, der keine flexiblen Werbeformen anbietet?
> Gerade das ist doch der Sinn einer solchen, responsiven Seite. Wozu jetzt noch einmal eine xtra Wurscht?? Finde ich nicht gut. Mehr dann später.
> 
> MfG


 
Man kann nicht mit einem Design kleinauflösende (!) Smartphones bis zu Full HD abdecken.


----------



## alm0st (10. November 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut die überarbeitete Seite, etwas übersichtlicher als vorher aber vorallem das Dropdown gefällt mir


----------



## Rarek (10. November 2014)

könnte mann die ganze seite vll. auch auf https laufen lassen?  Bei mir auf Arbeit wird fast jede Seite gesperrt... die Main nicht aber dann die einzelnen news, weil in der URL News drinne rein steht
und ja ich weiß das euer ssl Zertifikat auf dem Hauptserver von Computec liegt


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Man kann nicht mit einem Design kleinauflösende (!) Smartphones bis zu Full HD abdecken.


Mhh, haben wir schon öfter gemacht. Bilder können doch Geräte spezifisch angepasst werden "automatisiert" oder aber in zwei versch. Größen vorliegen und Schriften sind flexibel, abhängig von der gebotenen Auflösung/ Pixeldichte.
Die PCG Seite funktioniert mobile auch ziemlich gut. Ein paar Optimierungseinstellungen wären sicher noch notwendig aber im großen und ganzen funzt es. Einzig einige Werbebanner wollen sich nicht in ein flexibles Layout passen, deshalb dachte ich das wäre der Grund.

 p.s.: Ich sehe gerade das die Breite der PCG Seite eingeschränkt wurde. Damals war sie doch noch flexibler gewesen oder?

 MfG


----------



## Rarek (10. November 2014)

und allse was über 8 zoll breit ist kriegt graue/werbe Ränder... sehr Flexibel 

eine Bildschirmausfüllende (in jeglicher hinsicht) Seite sehe ich als flexibel, aber nich sowas

Werbung kann ja ruhig rein, aber bitte nicht so aufdringlich wie die T-Offline werbung... Die kriegt man nicht mal zu weil sie sich immer klein macht und wenn man mit der Maus nicht über der werbung ist, geht sie wieder hoch und verdeckt die Hälfte der Seite...

*Burning Board®*, entwickelt von *WoltLab® GmbH*
die haben es auch hingekriegt... mein handy mit 2,8 Zoll kriegt das genauso hin wie der UHD Monitor auf Arbeit


----------



## dethacc (10. November 2014)

Super nun kommt das hässliche Mobile Webseiten Design auch auf dem PC an.

Verstehe sowie so nicht warum man noch diese nervigen und unübersichtliche Mobilseiten braucht wo doch nun fast jedese Smartphone 4"+ hat und mindest HD auflösung.


----------



## Rarek (10. November 2014)

mobil verbraucht weniger daten volumen, nur deswegen


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> mobil verbraucht weniger daten volumen, nur deswegen


Dafür braucht man aber nicht zwangsläufig ein extra Design, siehe deinem Beispiel. Welche Bilder geladen werden ob high oder low kann ja durch eine Geräteabfrage gesteuert werden.

MfG


----------



## Rarek (10. November 2014)

richtig, aber manche denken anscheinend anders... nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber anders


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> und allse was über 8 zoll breit ist kriegt graue/werbe Ränder... sehr Flexibel
> 
> eine Bildschirmausfüllende (in jeglicher hinsicht) Seite sehe ich als flexibel, aber nich sowas
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das nicht geht, aber schau doch bitte mal, welche Inhalte wir und welche Deine Beispielseite haben - das sind schon die berühmten Äpfel mit den nicht minder berühmten Birnen...


----------



## V4der (10. November 2014)

also ich muss sagen, dass die startseite mit dem update echt um einiges besser ausschaut als vorher (kleinere schrift usw.)
in den artikeln ist die schrift und der abstand zwischen den zeilen/absätzen aber immer noch zu groß !

was mir auf die schnelle auffällt: 
auf der startseite bei den "Aktuellen Meldungen" schaut die schrift bei den fett hervorgehobenen meldungen sehr bescheiden aus....
die a's, e's, g's sind "zugeronnen", man sieht also nur noch einen schwarzen fleck, statt der öffnung in den buchstaben

bzgl. megadropdown: mmn wäre es besser, wenn der 1. dropdown leicht zeitverzögert erscheint. damit es sich nicht gleich öffnet, wenn man nur mit der maus nur drüber fährt ohne es öffnen zu wollen

positiv ist auch, dass jetzt wieder die uhrzeit bei den meldungen angezeigt wird statt den stunden seit die meldung on ist


----------



## Homerclon (10. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, die letzten Wochen wurde viel geändert und vieles davon ist auch live. Es lohnt sich also, mal wieder draufzuschauen.
> 
> 1. "Megadropdown" (Navi): Nun wie gewünscht mit Mouseover bis zur letzten Klickebene


Leider noch immer Glückssache ob das Dropdown-Menü offen bleibt, oder sich wieder schließt, wenn man die Maus runter bewegt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2014)

Sollen wir das Ganze länger einblenden?


----------



## Homerclon (10. November 2014)

Wenn es das Problem behebt, dann ja.
Aktuell scheint es nur wenige Millisekunden zu sein, die man Zeit hat um den Zeiger von "News" (etc.) auf das Dropdown-Menü zu bewegen.

Habt ihr das Verhalten bei euch in der Redaktion/Privat-PCs nicht?
Mir ist es jedenfalls schon von der PCGames-Seite bekannt, und auch dort sehr störend.

EDIT: Es scheint eher ein dünner Streifen (1-2px) zwischen Button und Dropdown-Menü zu sein, den man mit der Maus quasi überspringen muss. Damit das Menü nicht wieder geschlossen wird. Wenn man diesen dünnen Streifen entfernt (das Menü ein Stück nach oben verschieben), sollte das Problem eigentlich behoben sein.
Den Streifen kann man auch sehen, er behält die Graue Hintergrundfarbe, anstatt das er aufgehellt wird, wie der Rest des Buttons.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. November 2014)

Falls noch nicht bekannt - euer SSD-Artikel schaut bei mir so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1920*1080. Ich sehe auf der HP jetzt auch auf Anhieb keine Möglichkeit, selber wie vorher die Auflösung anzupassen.


----------



## Quat (10. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sollen wir das Ganze länger einblenden?


 
Bei mir funzt das Menü im Opera Stable und im IE, allein beim alten Opera 12.17 klappt es ab und an von allein wieder ein, obwohl ich noch drauf bin.
Ich seh' da keinen Handlungsbedarf.

PS.: bei mir funzt die Skalierung der SSD-Tabelle auch nur im IE.


----------



## jan455 (10. November 2014)

Endlich hab schon so lange drauf gewartet nach der Modernisierung der PC Games Seite.Vielen Dank, dass ihr das jetzt möglich macht, liebe Hoster
Nur eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wann erfolgt denn die Umstellung des PCGH Forum's auf das neue Design ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Falls noch nicht bekannt - euer SSD-Artikel schaut bei mir so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, (alte) Tabellen sind noch ein bekanntes Problem. Danke!

Edit: Tabellen sollten jetzt passen

http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Specials/PC-Spiele-2015-1136954/


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. November 2014)

jan455 schrieb:


> Endlich hab schon so lange drauf gewartet nach der Modernisierung der PC Games Seite.Vielen Dank, dass ihr das jetzt möglich macht, liebe Hoster
> Nur eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wann erfolgt denn die Umstellung des PCGH Forum's auf das neue Design ?


 
Da arbeiten die Kollegen noch dran, wir versuchen das zeitgleich.


----------



## Rarek (11. November 2014)

das Forum auch??? och nöö...


----------



## Rarek (11. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das nicht geht, aber schau doch bitte mal, welche Inhalte wir und welche Deine Beispielseite haben - das sind schon die berühmten Äpfel mit den nicht minder berühmten Birnen...


 ich habe es auch nicht behauptet, nur festgestellt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> das Forum auch??? och nöö...


 
Keine Sorge, das wird sogar eher kompakter


----------



## Quat (11. November 2014)

Na da hacke ich doch gleich mal nach. Ja ich weiß, nicht vornehmlich für Tablets gedacht, trotzdem.
Gerade im Forum sind einige Sachen mit "Touch-Bedienung" bisher nicht möglich, z.B der Umgang mit Bildern ist sehr umständlich bis garnicht möglich. Ich kann Beispielsweise keine Bilder ziehen.
Denkt ihr auch an so etwas?


----------



## TKing (11. November 2014)

OMG!!! Endlich was neues. Das alte Design ist ein Grund warum ich sehr selten vorbei geschaut habe und eher andere Seiten bevorzugte.
Das neue Design ist schon ganz fein.


----------



## GrannyStylez (11. November 2014)

Ich freue mich auf die Umstellung, das neue Design ist natürlich nicht perfekt aber auf jeden Fall schon um einiges besser 

Weiter so!



*Für mich ist die Beta Page erst "angenehm" wenn ich bei Chrome auf 90% Zoom gehe, da ich mich sonst etwas von der Seite erschlagen fühle.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das wird sogar eher kompakter


 Warum etwas am Forum verändern, es ist doch gut wie es ist, die Tablet Nutzer (wofür das neue Design doch gemacht wird) werden sich wohl kaum ins Forum verirren, oder wollt ihr noch mehr extrem kurze/stumpfe Antworten im Forum herumschwirren -_-


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2014)

Die Änderungen im Forum sind vor allem darauf gemünzt, dass es halbwegs zur Main passt.


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Änderungen im Forum sind vor allem darauf gemünzt, dass es halbwegs zur Main passt.


Jop, wird auch Zeit. Ich fand das vorher von der usability nicht so prickelnd, dass es zwei verschiedene Layoutkonzepte gab.
 Lässt sich denn die Forum Software eigentlich komplett in das neue Design integrieren bzw. wird es so ähnlich wie bei der pcgames.de Seite gehandhabt?

 MfG


----------



## Rarek (12. November 2014)

ich hoffe nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Jop, wird auch Zeit. Ich fand das vorher von der usability nicht so prickelnd, dass es zwei verschiedene Layoutkonzepte gab.
> Lässt sich denn die Forum Software eigentlich komplett in das neue Design integrieren bzw. wird es so ähnlich wie bei der pcgames.de Seite gehandhabt?
> 
> MfG


 
Das Forum bleibt eine Subdomain bei PCGH. Also nein, es wird keine Unterseite wie bei pcgames.de.


----------



## Quat (12. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6951409 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum etwas am Forum verändern, es ist doch gut wie es ist, die Tablet Nutzer (wofür das neue Design doch gemacht wird) werden sich wohl kaum ins Forum verirren, oder wollt ihr noch mehr extrem kurze/stumpfe Antworten im Forum herumschwirren -_-


 
He, mal nicht so über'n Daumen bitte!


----------



## Vicblau (12. November 2014)

Also ich werde ehrlich sein,

mit dem neuen design sieht eure seite aus wie fast jede andere seite im netz...
letztendlich werde ich mich aber wahrscheinlich daran gewöhnen, was sich aber in seltenere besuche wiederspiegeln wird...
ich sehe ja wo ich nun hingeh um mich über games zu informieren... gamestar oO  und das nur wegen dem design... traurig gelle!!!

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es diesbezüglich einen umfrage geben würde damit man mal erfährt ob man alleine mit seiner meinung ist oder ob noch viele andere so denken.

Die meinungen die ich hier im forum gelesen habe sind auch nicht gerade von dem neuen design begeistert weswegen das "warum" bei mir andauernd aufkommt....


----------



## WarPilot (12. November 2014)

Vicblau schrieb:


> Also ich werde ehrlich sein,
> 
> mit dem neuen design sieht eure seite aus wie fast jede andere seite im netz...
> letztendlich werde ich mich aber wahrscheinlich daran gewöhnen, was sich aber in seltenere besuche wiederspiegeln wird...
> ...



Ich sehe es genauso. Ich hab damals schon die PCGames Seite in die Kiste gepackt weil das Design mich nicht überzeugt hat. Man brauch viel zu lange um das wichtigste herauszufinden.
Im Moment mach ich PCGH auf und hab auf einem Blick die wichtigsten News in Verbindung mit den letzten Foren Beiträgen. Auf der neuen Seite muss ich ewig klicken und scrollen bis ich meine Infos hab die ich brauche oder wollte. Und dieser News Ticker... dann lieber einen RSS Feed. Ich versteh, dass man in einem "Netzwerk" das corporate design durchsetzen will... aber was sag ich da, selbst EA hat gelernt auf die User zu hören ... Ich hoffe es wird nochmal was am Design angepasst bzw. man nimmt die Kritik an und macht das Beste draus. Viel Glück


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. November 2014)

Vicblau schrieb:


> Also ich werde ehrlich sein,
> 
> mit dem neuen design sieht eure seite aus wie fast jede andere seite im netz...
> letztendlich werde ich mich aber wahrscheinlich daran gewöhnen, was sich aber in seltenere besuche wiederspiegeln wird...
> ...



Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass wir damit aussehen wie jede andere Seite im Netz. Im Gegenteil. Was genau gefällt Dir denn am jetzigen Design und am neuen nicht?




WarPilot schrieb:


> Ich sehe es genauso. Ich hab damals schon die PCGames Seite in die Kiste gepackt weil das Design mich nicht überzeugt hat. Man brauch viel zu lange um das wichtigste herauszufinden.
> Im Moment mach ich PCGH auf und hab auf einem Blick die wichtigsten News in Verbindung mit den letzten Foren Beiträgen. Auf der neuen Seite muss ich ewig klicken und scrollen bis ich meine Infos hab die ich brauche oder wollte. Und dieser News Ticker... dann lieber einen RSS Feed. Ich versteh, dass man in einem "Netzwerk" das corporate design durchsetzen will... aber was sag ich da, selbst EA hat gelernt auf die User zu hören ... Ich hoffe es wird nochmal was am Design angepasst bzw. man nimmt die Kritik an und macht das Beste draus. Viel Glück


 
Hi,

Wir haben auch auf der neuen Seite den Ticker sofort im Viewport - die aktuellen Beiträge aus dem Forum siehst Du selbst auf der aktuellen Seite nicht direkt im Viewport - auch da musst Du scrollen.

Kannst Du das "ich brauche viel zu lange, um das Wichtigste zu finden" vielleicht noch mal auf den Punkt bringen? Wir haben ja nun schon einiges verändert und sehen bei Weitem nicht mehr so aus wie die PC Games zum Launch (übrigens hat auch pcgames.de die jüngsten Änderungen erhalten).

DANKE!


----------



## taks (13. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> (übrigens hat auch pcgames.de die jüngsten Änderungen erhalten).


 
Kann man bei der PCGH-Seite nicht den Hintergrund (das Aussen rum) auch dunkler machen wie bei pcgames.de?
Ist um einiges angenehmer zum lesen. 

Oder ist die Hintergrundfarbe mit der Farbe der Werbung verknüpft?

edit: 
Könnte die (Mega)Dropdown nicht die gleiche Verzögerung haben wenn man drüber fährt wie bei der pcgames.de Seite?
*Ich muss den Satz ein bisschen erweitern:
Gemeint ist die Verzögerung, wenn man von der restlichen Seite auf das Dropdownmenu fährt und das Menu dann runter klappt.
Die Verzögerung im Menu passt mir soweit (da könnte es sonst auch ein bisschen schneller sein)*


edit2: hab mal schnell ein Farb-Beispiel gemacht, wie es auch schon ganz unten auf der PCGH-Seite ist


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. November 2014)

Ich schau mir das mal an mit der Farbe und dem Megadropdown.


----------



## DaStash (13. November 2014)

Stichwort Dropdown. Gestern noch war es ziemlich fummelig innerhalb des Menüs zu navigieren. Wenn man Beispielsweise mit der Maus von einem oberen Reiter quer über den Drop-Inhalt zu einem der links stehenden Sub-Reiter gegangen ist, ist das Menü zusammengeklappt. Heute nun sehe ich das es besser läuft. Das ist gut, allerdings scheint mir das mit einer Verzögerung einherzugehen, was einen unperformanten Eindruck macht, wie ich finde. Wird das noch angepasst?

 @Design
 Die klare Struktur gefällt mir sehr gut. Auch die Farbwahl ist gut getroffen und lässt die Inhalte wirken und nicht das Design, sehr seriös! 

 @Spielebereich
 Dort ist mir aufgefallen das aktuell zwei "top" Meldungen oben stehen. Im Design sind ja abwechselnde Zeilenfarben definiert. Das führt dazu das die Meldung unter den Top Meldungen auch in weiß anfängt. Wirkt wie wenn die beiden Punkte zusammen gehören.

 @User-Layoutanpassung
 Die Reiter dafür würde ich oben beim Nutzername präsentieren. Aktuell gehen sie ein wenig unter, dabei ist das ein ziemlich interessantes und vor allem praktisches Feature.

 @Content-Darstellung
 Jeder Abschnitt wird mit dem jeweiligen Datum eingeleitet. ich fände es gut wenn diese Zeile sich genauso verhält wie die grau Navigationszeile und entsprechend beim heruntersrollen sich oben anhaftet und getauscht wird mit der darauf folgenden Datumszeile beim weiteren herunterscrollen. Das wäre praktisch, da man bei schmalen Fenstern und den daraus resultierenden, langen scrollwegen immer den Überblick behält in welchem Zeitabschnitt man sich gerade befindet. Das wäre dann ähnlich der WhatsApp-Datumsdarstellung bei Android.

 So, das war es erst einmal. Weiter so! 

 MfG


----------



## Vicblau (13. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass wir damit aussehen wie jede andere Seite im Netz. Im Gegenteil. Was genau gefällt Dir denn am jetzigen Design und am neuen nicht?
> DANKE!





Ladezeiten zu lang
das design der menüs (erinnernt mich alles an renterhandys mit riesigen buttons)
zu viele aufploppende menüs die einen gar nicht interessieren (möchte ich den writer im browser wechseln plopt wiederum irgend ein menü auf da man ja mit der maus aus versehn drüber geht)


menüs die aufgehn und weiter dynamische menüs haben... WTF?!?  das hat nicht mal bild.de 
N24.de, bild.de bz-berlin.de, 4players.de oder onlinewelten.com  

alles seiten die auf dem dynamischen tripp sind und ich beobachte das immer mehr davon im netz zu finden sind...  

letztendlich werde ich aber weiterhin fan eurer redaktionellen arbeit bleiben...

mfg vic


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. November 2014)

Das ist übrigens ein (!) Betaserver, die Ladezeiten kannst Du bitte nicht vergleichen


----------



## Rarek (13. November 2014)

betaserver = schlechtere anbindung ?


----------



## DaStash (13. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein (!) Betaserver, die Ladezeiten kannst Du bitte nicht vergleichen


Ich dachte ihr habt im Dropdown ein Delay eingebaut, um das zu schnelle zuklappen zu vermeiden. 

 MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> betaserver = schlechtere anbindung ?


 
Live haben wir mehrere Webserver und auch ein besseres Caching, da viel mehr Leute die Seite nutzen.


----------



## Homerclon (13. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr habt im Dropdown ein Delay eingebaut, um das zu schnelle zuklappen zu vermeiden.
> 
> MfG


 Was aber immer noch passiert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was genau gefällt Dir denn am jetzigen Design und am neuen nicht?


 Hier möchte ich gerne etwas zeigen, nämlich das im aktuellen Design alles übersichtlich ist, also man einen kompletten Überblick bekommt, was im neuen Design nur mit _viel Scrollen_ möglich ist.
Hier mal ein Bild wie ich das aktuelle Design sehe, aufgeräumt und auf den Punkt gebracht : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im neuen Beta-Design sieht man auf dem ersten Blick nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was im aktuellen Design zu sehen ist.
PS: Die Optimierungen meinerseits die ich ausgeblendet habe, musst du dir Wegdenken bzw Hinzudenken


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. November 2014)

Okay, Du bist aber auf einer Unterseite 

News-Ticker bei PC Games Hardware

Das wäre die Analogie dazu - was meinst Du?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. November 2014)

Ja sicher, da hast du schon recht, die Classic-Main ist mit News-Ticker gleichzusetzen.
Die Normale Main ist "für mich" generell unbrauchbar, total überladen, aber im neuen Design deutlich mehr.
Die Kritik ist eigentlich bei beiden Versionen ident, also auch bei der Normalen-Main auf die neue Beta-Main.
Scrollen muss ich im neuen Design noch immer um alles auf einen Blick sehen zu können, wo ich in der aktuellen Version an manchen Tagen Abends noch die letzten News des letzten Tages sehen kann.


----------



## Rarek (14. November 2014)

jetzt fehlt mir nur noch, dass man die Auflösung wählen kann 

(warum habe ich den Newsticker nicht schon eher entdeckt...)

edit: kann ich bei meiem Rechner einstellen wie groß die Schrift ist? ich finde der Ticker erdrückt mich grad beim Lesen...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. November 2014)

Zur Not geht meist STRG+Mausrad. Firefox z.B. merkt sich das auch per offenem Tab.


----------



## Rarek (14. November 2014)

nur hat das nich den effekt den ich gerne hätte (bilschirmfüllend und eine angeneme Schriftgröße)


----------



## DaStash (14. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> nur hat das nich den effekt den ich gerne hätte (bilschirmfüllend und eine angeneme Schriftgröße)


 Bildschirmtexte die über die ganze Bildschirmbreite gehen sind aber eigentlich nicht gut zu lesen.

 MfG


----------



## WarPilot (14. November 2014)

News werden in 2 Zeilen gepackt (zieht die Seite ziemlich lang)
"Aktuelle Beiträge bei PCGH Extreme" zu weit unten
diese graue Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand viel zu groß auch dieses Mouseover Menü
der "Schnäppchenführer" ist mitten in die News platziert worden. Das haben die News und der Schnäppchenführer nicht verdient. Auch der Führer ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig
was aber schon genannt wurde die fehlende 1080p Option
schwarze Umrandung der News/Video Bilder... sieht alles zu flach aus (vlt gewollt durch diesen "Kachel Trend")
im Download Bereich fehlen Kategorien (Warum sind dort Forenbeiträge?)
Das einzige was mir an dieser Seite zusagt sind die Farben von Header und klickbaren Elementen z.B. wenn man über eine News fährt.

Das ist meine Meinung und es werden bestimmt auch Punkte dabei sein die schon genannt bzw berücksichtigt wurde.


Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. November 2014)

Ich habe einen verdacht, es wird keine Auflösungsoption mehr angeboten, weil man verhindern will das Werbung Fehler produziert, und das man generell mehr Werbefläche erzwingen kann.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. November 2014)

Hab jetzt gerade mir das erste mal die Betaseite angeschaut, da mir vorhin eingefallen ist das es Anfang des Jahres hieß das ein neues Design kommen soll und bin dann auf den Thread hier gestoßen.
Das neue Design gefällt mir viel besser als das alte gerade weil es übersichtlicher ist, wann ist es denn soweit dass das neue Design final kommt?


----------



## Polyethylen (16. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bildschirmtexte die über die ganze Bildschirmbreite gehen sind aber eigentlich nicht gut zu lesen.
> 
> MfG


 
Es ist vielleicht nicht optimal, aber allemal besser, als so viel ungenutzte Fläche, wobei ich da keine Probleme hab. (die dann vllt. auch noch mit Werbung zugekleistert wird?! ...).
Man kann es doch auch so machen, dass man mehrere Spalten Text macht (wie in der Zeitung, der PCGH). 
Bitte, macht wenigstens diese Freiflächen weg, aber nicht mit Werbung. Sonst muss ich mir doch noch die Benutzung des AdBlockers überlegen (noch hab ich ja sowas nicht).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. November 2014)

Mehrere Spalten Text funktionieren online in der Regel ganz schlecht. Im Heft haben wir eine feste Seitenhöhe, aber auf der Webseite müsste man abwechselnd hoch- und runterscrollen. Es nützt nichts, wenn man mehr Text aufeinmal sieht, aber das Ende von Spalte 1 nicht zeitgleich mit dem Anfang von Spalte 2. Nebeneinander funktioniert nur mit unterschiedlichen Arten von Inhalt (z.B. Videos und News-Ticker).


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. November 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Bitte, macht wenigstens diese Freiflächen weg, aber nicht mit Werbung. Sonst muss ich mir doch noch die Benutzung des AdBlockers überlegen


Ich weiß, dass Werbung nervt. Ich schalte im Fernsehen auch weg, wenn der Werbeblock kommt, ich blocke aber nicht a priori Werbung auf Websites, auch wenn sie mir auf die Nerven geht. Denn was ist die finanzielle Alternative zu keiner oder wenig _offensichtlichen_ Werbung?

Ich glaube, diesen Weg möchte keiner weiterdenken.



Polyethylen schrieb:


> (noch hab ich ja sowas nicht).


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Es ist vielleicht nicht optimal, aber allemal besser, als so viel ungenutzte Fläche, wobei ich da keine Probleme hab. (die dann vllt. auch noch mit Werbung zugekleistert wird?! ...).


 Es ist eher das genaue Gegenteil von optimal. Inhalte müssen auch wirken können, dazu benötigt man Kontrastflächen. Wenn du diese jetzt alle zwanghaft füllst, dann erreichst du das genaue Gegenteil, nämlich Inhalte die aus Sicht des Betrachters nicht mehr erfasst, geordnet und damit wahrgenommen werden können. 

MfG


----------



## Rarek (18. November 2014)

solangsam kan man sich mit ihr anfreunden 

ps: was ist ein megadropdown?


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> solangsam kan man sich mit ihr anfreunden
> 
> ps: was ist ein megadropdown?



Ein Dropdown Menü was mega groß ist. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> ps: was ist ein megadropdown?



Das Navigations- und Verknüpfungselement, welches beim Darüberfahren mit der Maus von selbst aufklappt und mehrere verschachtelte Ebenen hat.

„Megadropdown“ ist halt kürzer und 1337-speak von Gewebetechnikern und solchen, die es werden wollen.


----------



## Rarek (18. November 2014)

also ich habe keine probleme gehabt bisher... ob das delay nun länger ist oda net. Ich habe keinen unterschied gemerkt.
nur beim scrollen nervt es manchmal, wenn es offen ist kann ich nicht mehr scrollen, aber ich denke ich habe da eher ein prob mit javascript...


----------



## Polyethylen (18. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mehrere Spalten Text funktionieren online in der Regel ganz schlecht. Im Heft haben wir eine feste Seitenhöhe, aber auf der Webseite müsste man abwechselnd hoch- und runterscrollen. Es nützt nichts, wenn man mehr Text aufeinmal sieht, aber das Ende von Spalte 1 nicht zeitgleich mit dem Anfang von Spalte 2. Nebeneinander funktioniert nur mit unterschiedlichen Arten von Inhalt (z.B. Videos und News-Ticker).


Stimmt, das hab ich mir ja noch garnicht so überlegt, dann halt doch Blocktext.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Werbung nervt. Ich schalte im Fernsehen auch weg, wenn der Werbeblock kommt, ich blocke aber nicht a priori Werbung auf Websites, auch wenn sie mir auf die Nerven geht. Denn was ist die finanzielle Alternative zu keiner oder wenig _offensichtlichen_ Werbung?
> 
> Ich glaube, diesen Weg möchte keiner weiterdenken.


 Ich bin ja nicht prinzipiell gegen Werbung, nur wenns zuviel wird, nervts (deswegen gibts bei mir nur noch Video-on-Demand... Fernsehen ist ja grauenhaft). Ihr könnt ruhig Werbung schalten, nur sollten dann nicht 2/3 der Bildschrimbreite daraus bestehen, denn so viel ist bei der neuen Seite bei mir noch frei. Also an den Rändern, zwischen Header und Artikel ists schon ok. Am besten wärs, damit sich die Werbung besser in die Webseite einfügt und nicht so unseriös aussieht, die Werbung, die z.B. beim Header ist, um die Ecken herumzuführen, sieht einfach besser aus, aber da habt ihr ja bestimmt nicht so den größten Einfluss oder? So wies jetzt auch manchmal schon ist (wenns denn funktioniert, und nicht den Inhalt überdeckt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Merk grad, aufm Tablet ist die Seite richtig gut, auch von der Breite her - von der Sicht aus, ein sehr gut  , nur am PC isses noch a bisserl ineffizient
Und bitte, wenn wir schonmal bei dem Thema sind, versucht auf Flsh-Werbung zu verzichten, bei meinem Tablet (Surface) zieht das zuviel Strom, daher hab ich für den Fall auch den Adblocker am Tablet... Weil, 7.500 mW mit Flash und 3.300 mW Verbrauch ohne Flash ist schon ein ganz sehr gewaltiger Unterschied in der Akkulaufzeit  Saugt immerhin mehr als das doppelte...
Was ich auch bemerke: Macht die neue Seite performanter, beim scrollen (ob mit Touch oder am PC) ruckelt das gewaltig, vor allem beim Tablet fällt das extrem störend auf. Das Forum ist das sehr gut, die alte Seite mittelmäßig, aber die neue ist in dieser Hinsicht grauenhaft



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist eher das genaue Gegenteil von optimal. Inhalte müssen auch wirken können, dazu benötigt man Kontrastflächen. Wenn du diese jetzt alle zwanghaft füllst, dann erreichst du das genaue Gegenteil, nämlich Inhalte die aus Sicht des Betrachters nicht mehr erfasst, geordnet und damit wahrgenommen werden können.
> 
> MfG


Wobei ich finde, dass die Textbreite auf der alten Seite bei 1920er-Auflösung angenehm ist. Soweit sollte das auch auf der neuen Seite gehen (einstellbar wie jetzt?). Daneben könnte man vllt. die Kommentare im Forum anzeigen. Ist ein eigenständiger Teil und würde die Breite ausfüllen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. November 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde, dass die Textbreite auf der alten Seite bei 1920er-Auflösung angenehm ist. Soweit sollte das auch auf der neuen Seite gehen (einstellbar wie jetzt?). Daneben könnte man vllt. die Kommentare im Forum anzeigen. Ist ein eigenständiger Teil und würde die Breite ausfüllen.



Echt jetzt? Bei mir sehen viele News schon in 1680 fürchterlich aus und beleidigen mein Auge.

Wie ganz am Anfang beschrieben, wir müssen (!) die einstellbare Auflösung opfern, das geht nicht zusammen mit Responsive Design. Aber wir werden weiter daran arbeiten, dass das für euch hübscher aussieht, versprochen.

Es wird jetzt heute und morgen noch ein paar kleinere Änderungen geben (ich arbeite im Moment daran, dass /news/ eine SEHR kompakte Ansicht erhält) und dann werden wir - so die Server wollen - am Montag die neue Seite auch auf www. ausliefern. Da wird es sicher noch Bugs geben, aber der Umstieg ist jetzt an der Zeit.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Bei mir sehen viele News schon in 1680 fürchterlich aus und beleidigen mein Auge.
> 
> Wie ganz am Anfang beschrieben, wir müssen (!) die einstellbare Auflösung opfern, das geht nicht zusammen mit Responsive Design. Aber wir werden weiter daran arbeiten, dass das für euch hübscher aussieht, versprochen.
> 
> Es wird jetzt heute und morgen noch ein paar kleinere Änderungen geben (ich arbeite im Moment daran, dass /news/ eine SEHR kompakte Ansicht erhält) und dann werden wir - so die Server wollen - am Montag die neue Seite auch auf www. ausliefern. Da wird es sicher noch Bugs geben, aber der Umstieg ist jetzt an der Zeit.



Jop. So breite Texte sind eigentlich nicht lesefreundlich. Mal eine andere Frage, handelt es sich eigentlich noch um eine responsive Seite, bis auf die em Schriften passt sich doch gar nicht so viel an? 

MfG


----------



## taks (20. November 2014)

Aber wieso werden auf der Alten und der Beta-Webseite unterschiedliche Beiträge dargestellt?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (20. November 2014)

Oh, das neue Design, die Gliederung gefällt auf den ersten Blick. Finde es auch gut, das es @ Stock größer dargestellt wird  (27" in WQHD Auflösung)


----------



## Mitschael (20. November 2014)

Warum gibt es keine Auswahlmöglichkeiten mehr, die Bilder neben dem News einzublenden. Für mich sind die Bilder immer sehr wichtig, um schnell Artikel zu erkennen die mich interessieren oder nicht. Wäre klasse wenn es die Bilder im Ticker der neuesten Artikel geben würde.


----------



## Ion (20. November 2014)

Was mich an der neuen Seite etwas stutzig macht, sind die neuen Tracker dir ihr einsetzt, darunter viele die mit Werbung zutun haben. Damit sind es aktuell 24 Stück, während es auf der alten Seite nur 12 sind.

Gibt es auf der neuen Seite keinen Button für eine Auflösung? Links und Rechts sind noch gefühlte Kilometer frei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin seid ihr eine Seite, ein Magazin, das sich für den PC stark macht. Was ich da erkenne scheint mir aber eher für Smartphones oder ähnliches optimiert zu sein. Reduziert uns PC-User bitte nicht auf ein Smartphone/Tablet herunter. Das wäre als würde man Raff zwingen mit seiner Titan in 720p ohne AA zu spielen. 
Ich gehöre zu den Leuten die gerne alles im Blick haben, daher habe ich mir ja auch einen 1440p mit 4K-DS gekauft, doch auf der neuen Seite wurde alles in die Mitte gequetscht. Das moderne Design spricht mich dabei sehr an, ich fühle mich aber wegen der dicken Ränder zurückversetzt in die Zeit als ich noch einen 19 Zoll Monitor besaß, mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024.

Sehr positive finde ich die Menüs die erscheinen wenn ich z. B. auf "Hardware" klicke, das ist wesentlich übersichtlicher gestaltet als es vorher der Fall war. Ansonsten finde ich die Schriftgröße der Überschriften auf der linken Seite etwas zu groß gewählt, der Text darunter geht fast unter.


----------



## taks (20. November 2014)

@Ion
Die neue Seite ist breiter als die Alte, von dem her ist es ein Fortschritt 


@topic
Vllt. die Werbung noch anpassen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. November 2014)

Bezüglich des Problems einiger Leute, dass das Megadropdown verschwindet, wenn man etwas auswählen möchte, ist mir eben etwas aufgefallen:
- Wenn ich mich erstmal umgucke und dann die Maus langsam bewege, habe ich das Problem nie.
- Wenn ich mich erstmal umgucke und dann die Maus schnell von der Schaltfläche, die das Dropdown geöffnet hat, in das Dropdown bewege, verschwindet es manchmal. Scheinbar bevorzugt, wenn der Mauszeiger dabei nicht sofort auf einem Link landet.
- Wenn ich dem Megadropdown kaum/keine Ladezeit zugestehe, sondern den Mauszeiger direkt zum Submenü bewege, verschwindet es fast immer.

Browser ist der ohnehin nicht unterstützt echte Opera, aber vielleicht hilft es beim Bugfixing für andere Browser.


P.S.: Aufgrund der Dropdown-Schaltflächen in Touch- statt Mauszeiger-Größe passiert es auch schnell, dass man der Mauszeiger auf dem Weg von der Megadropdown-Leiste in das versetzt eingeblendete Untermenü die eine benachbarte Schaltfläche überstreicht - so dass man im falschen Dropdown landet (oder es aufgrund obigen Mechanismusses verschwindet, bevor das Menü der Nachbarschaltfläche angezeigt werden kann). Kann man ohne Opferung von Responsiveness oder Touch-Tauglichkeit vermutlich nicht beheben, aber ggf. kann man bei "Bug"-Meldungen gezielt rückfragen, ob es nicht daran liegt. Selbst ich habe mehrere Durchläufe gebraucht, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich den Fehler manchmal selbst verursache, obwohl ich ja gezielt auf Fehlerursachen geachtet habe.


----------



## Ion (20. November 2014)

taks schrieb:


> @Ion
> Die neue Seite ist breiter als die Alte, von dem her ist es ein Fortschritt


 Öhm, was? Wo ist die neue bitte breiter?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polyethylen (20. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Bei mir sehen viele News schon in 1680 fürchterlich aus und beleidigen mein Auge.
> 
> Wie ganz am Anfang beschrieben, wir müssen (!) die einstellbare Auflösung opfern, das geht nicht zusammen mit Responsive Design. Aber wir werden weiter daran arbeiten, dass das für euch hübscher aussieht, versprochen.
> 
> Es wird jetzt heute und morgen noch ein paar kleinere Änderungen geben (ich arbeite im Moment daran, dass /news/ eine SEHR kompakte Ansicht erhält) und dann werden wir - so die Server wollen - am Montag die neue Seite auch auf www. ausliefern. Da wird es sicher noch Bugs geben, aber der Umstieg ist jetzt an der Zeit.


 
Ja, echt jetzt  
Im Gegenteil, ich finde es fürchterlich, auf nem großen Monitor so ne winzige Spalte an Text zu lesen. Wozu hab ich WQHD wenn man nur ein Drittel ausfüllt... Diese Breite ist doch maximal für 1280x1024 ausgelegt, also für Monitore von vor, keine Ahnung, 7 Jahren? Da wird wohl die ganze Bildfläche ausgtefüllt, aber wir sind nunmal 7 Jahre weiter. Schade, das man das nicht wieder einstellbar machen kann, da war eure alte Seite weiter. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, das die Seite ein paar Jahre "halten" soll, dann gibts schon 4K, da wird dann nur 1/5 des Bildschirms ausgefüllt? 
Unter einem responsive Design hatte ich mir ja eigentlich vorgestellt, das für jede Auflösung die größtmögliche Bildbreite eingestellt wird, aber das ist hier ja leider nicht so...


----------



## Homerclon (20. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Problems einiger Leute, dass das Megadropdown verschwindet, wenn man etwas auswählen möchte, ist mir eben etwas aufgefallen:
> - Wenn ich mich erstmal umgucke und dann die Maus langsam bewege, habe ich das Problem nie.
> - Wenn ich mich erstmal umgucke und dann die Maus schnell von der Schaltfläche, die das Dropdown geöffnet hat, in das Dropdown bewege, verschwindet es manchmal. Scheinbar bevorzugt, wenn der Mauszeiger dabei nicht sofort auf einem Link landet.
> - Wenn ich dem Megadropdown kaum/keine Ladezeit zugestehe, sondern den Mauszeiger direkt zum Submenü bewege, verschwindet es fast immer.
> ...


 Trifft bei mir nicht zu.
Egal ob ich etwas warte, oder nicht, bewege ich die Maus langsam herunter, wird das Megadropdown _immer_ geschlossen.

Noch immer FF33.x


----------



## -Loki- (20. November 2014)

OK also ist es jetzt faktum das wir eine Hady/Tablet-Seite bekommen.
Ich werde versuchen mich damit anzufreunden. Aber ich befürchte es wird mir genau so wenig gelingen wie bei der PCG-Seite.
Naja es bleibt wenigsten noch das Forum was man lesen kann. Oder wollt ihr das auch noch verhunzen?



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ja, echt jetzt
> Im Gegenteil, ich finde es fürchterlich, auf nem großen Monitor so ne winzige Spalte an Text zu lesen. Wozu hab ich WQHD wenn man nur ein Drittel ausfüllt...
> ...Unter einem responsive Design hatte ich mir ja eigentlich vorgestellt, das für jede Auflösung die größtmögliche Bildbreite eingestellt wird, aber das ist hier ja leider nicht so...


 
Keine Panik die restliche Fläche wird schon ausgefüllt werden.
Drei mal darfst du raten womit.


----------



## taks (20. November 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Öhm, was? Wo ist die neue bitte breiter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also ich habs auch zwei PCs ausprobiert und beide Male ist die neue breiter ^^


----------



## Ion (20. November 2014)

Hast du die "alte" Oberfläche denn auch breiter gestellt?
Oben findest du einen Button "Auflösung", auf der Startseite.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2014)

Übrigens: Neue Threads aus dem Forum ist auf der neuen Seite nun genau so "schnell" erreichbar wie auf der alten


----------



## CandyOrange (21. November 2014)

Designtechnisch -Win8 also kein highlight !
Warum wird nicht der Ganze Platz (links+recht) nicht mehr genutzt
kommt da werbung hin ?


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2014)

> Übrigens: Neue Threads aus dem Forum ist auf der neuen Seite nun genau so "schnell" erreichbar wie auf der alten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
 Ich war mal gerade eine Woche im KH und bin das erste mal wieder on ,daher mal ganz blöd gefragt ...

 Wo finde ich jetzt meine eigenen threads bzw die in denen ich gepostet habe ?


----------



## Lyran (21. November 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wo finde ich jetzt meine eigenen threads bzw die in denen ich gepostet habe ?



Die suche ich auch


----------



## DjTomCat (21. November 2014)

Windows 8 Design "kotz"

Finde ich auch nicht wirklich übersichtlich. Und alles so "ich weis nicht".


----------



## RavionHD (21. November 2014)

Lyran schrieb:


> Die suche ich auch


 
Mir fehlen sie auch.


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. November 2014)

Sieht sehr gut aus . Teilweise hatte ich die Werbung in den News und konnte nur mit einem *Seite Neuladen* dies umgehen .

An und für sich lässt es sich besser lesen .

Was ich vermisse ist das ich die Auflösung nicht ändern kann . habe noch viel Luft auf dem Bildschirm . (21:9)


----------



## Homerclon (21. November 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich war mal gerade eine Woche im KH und bin das erste mal wieder on ,daher mal ganz blöd gefragt ...
> 
> Wo finde ich jetzt meine eigenen threads bzw die in denen ich gepostet habe ?


 Noch immer an ihrem alten Platz.
Erst Forum öffnen (das hat sich nicht geändert), dann "nützliche Links" --> "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen".


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2014)

^^ist mir schon klar 

 inzwischen ist der reiter ja wieder da nur vorhin war er nicht da


----------



## KaterTom (22. November 2014)

Im Artikel Archiv fehlen noch Wochentag und Datum auf der linken Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## max00 (22. November 2014)

Also das neue Design gefällt mir generell gut, aber was mich ebenfalls stört ist, dass ziemlich wenig Platz in der Breite genutzt wird.
Bei mir sind es vom reinen Inhalt her gerade mal 1120 Pixel - von 2560 --> also sogar deutlich unter der Hälfte.
Kann das nicht noch besser skaliert werden? - auf der Startseite die Breite der aktuellen Meldungen wären mir da wichtig - hab immer gerne eine Schlagzeile in wirklich nur einer Zeile (das Argument mit "zu viel Inhalt in der Breite..." zieht für mich nicht - ich hab da kein Problem mit meinem Auffassungsvermögen.)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. November 2014)

Ob die Seite wie jetzt angepasst werden kann oder nicht, verrät dir ein besuch bei PcGames, die haben genau das selbe am laufen.
Ich gebe dir einen Tipp, wie du es auch so herausfinden kannst, Achtung jetzt kommt er ... "Werbefläche" ... habe ich jetzt zu viel verraten


----------



## Rarek (23. November 2014)

die Werbungsfläche könnte noch etwas optimiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder ist das Kunst, dass man nicht den Text lesen darf?


----------



## Homerclon (23. November 2014)

Ist es eigentlich Absicht das immer die Anzeige des Horizontaler Scrollbalken erzwungen wird?
Ich kann den Browser so schmal/breit ziehen wie ich will, die Seite wird immer so angepasst das ein Horizontaler Scrollbalken eingeblendet wird. Dabei ist es einfach nur eine Leere Fläche.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. November 2014)

@PCGH, ist es eigentlich Absicht das man ein klein wenig Horizontal scrollen kann?
Bei PcGames ist es das selbe, das Design was von dort übernommen wurde, wurde scheinbar nicht zu ende optimiert.


----------



## Quantor (23. November 2014)

Mal so eine Frage... Ist die neue Site schon Live ? Kann von einem iPad oder von einem Win-Chrome-Browser keine Links in der Top-Bar mehr anklicken und aktivieren (also die Kategorien: News / Video / Test / Grafik / Forum usw...)... gehe ich während dem Laden der Site mit Zeiger (oder Finger) auf die Punkte dann klappen die Menüs noch aus... Sobald aber die Werbung (im Moment tribute von panem) geladen ist geht nix mehr... Dann funktionieren nur noch die Links zu den Artikeln die in der Chronik sind... Aber die Top-Bar eben nicht mehr... Ist seit glaube ich gestern Nachmittag so bei mir... Nehme ich den I-Explorer funktioniert es... Nur halt bei Chrome und Safari nicht...


Korrektur: die obersten Artikel der Chronik kann ich auch nicht anklicken.... Erst ab ca. dem 5.-6. Eintrag von oben geht es...


----------



## Homerclon (23. November 2014)

Klingt eher so, als ob die Werbung da Probleme verursacht.
Wie man deutlich sehen kann, ist nämlich noch die alte Seite Live.


----------



## Quantor (23. November 2014)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Klingt eher so, als ob die Werbung da Probleme verursacht.
> Wie man deutlich sehen kann, ist nämlich noch die alte Seite Live.


 
Danke für die Info... Was für ein Mist... Nix gegen Werbung, die muss sein um einige "Angebote" kostenlos zu halten... Aber immer wieder neue Methoden die einem unterzujubeln sind für'n Ar.... Zumindest dann wenn sie nicht mit allen Browsern einwandfrei funktionieren...  Werde ich halt doch wieder überall Adblocker aktivieren müssen....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2014)

Quantor schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage... Ist die neue Site schon Live ?



Nein, ist sie nicht. Das ist offenbar ein Werbeproblem. Dafür gibt es aber einen eigenen Thread. Hier geht es um die die neue Webseite.


----------



## TempestX1 (24. November 2014)

Die Hauptseite ist von den Menüs zwar besser, bezüglich Auswahl. Aber das Design.... wer hat denn das verbrochen?
Die wirkt eintönig, trist und langweilig von den Farben. Auch das obere Menü wäre übersichtlicher wenn man die einzelnen Punkte (Hardware | Spiele | Forum ...) mit weißen Trennstriche abgrenzen würde.
Irgendwie geht im oberen Bereich alles, durch die eintönigkeit, unter und erinnert eher an eine alte (aber vom Design eher negative) Zeit.


----------



## Anchorage (24. November 2014)

Bitte 1920 x 1080 einfügen wie auf der alten Seite ist grausam nicht die volle breite auszunutzen. Und Aktuelle Meldungen vllt größer machen?


----------



## BikeRider (24. November 2014)

> 404 Die aufgerufene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden


So heißt es nun, wenn ich mich im Classics-Bereich anmelden möchte.

Seitenbreite kann ich bisher auch noch nicht anpassen.

Sorry, aber ich bin bisher enttäuscht.


----------



## KrHome (24. November 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Die Hauptseite ist von den Menüs zwar besser, bezüglich Auswahl. Aber das Design.... wer hat denn das verbrochen?


Flach und minimalistisch. Ist halt grade modern. Siehe Windows 8, das aktuelle MS Office, Android 5 etc...


----------



## MacMyver (24. November 2014)

Was die Übersichtlichkeit anbelangt ein klarer Rückschritt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. November 2014)

Muss sagen, die neue Seite gefällt mir designmäßig außerordentlich gut. Gefil mir bei pcgames.de schon.

Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist der Bereich "Aktuelle Meldungen". Man könnte versuchen, die einzelnen News etwas besser voneinander abzutrennen. Aktuell sieht das etwas unübersichtlich und text-wall mäßig aus. 

Einfach die Zeilenabstände minimal verkleinern und dafür die abstände zwischen den einzelnen News etwas erhöhen.


Allgemein muss ich auch sagen, dass die übersichtlichkeit etwas leidet. Ja, eigentlich ist die Seite stark entschlackt, aber dadurch dass alles so flach ist verschwimmt irgendwie alles in einem "brei". Man könnte noch etwas mehr Kontraste setzen und sehr große elemente leicht in ihrer größe reduzieren. Das würde schon helfen.

Ansonsten wie gesagt super design, aber imho kann man hier und da noch feilen.


----------



## e4syyy (24. November 2014)

Glückwunsch zu dieser Schrottseite....

Unübersichtlich, anstrengend... ohne mich. (Jajaa geh doch...  )


----------



## Valdiralita (24. November 2014)

Ich hab Darstellungsprobleme mit eurer Seite, mein Display hat 1366 x 768:

- Der Artikel braucht nur ca 50% der Seitenbreite, dann kommt 25% Werbung und dann 25% gar nichts.
- Ich habe einen horizontalen Scrollbalken obwohl weiter rechts nichts ist.
- Die Schriftgröße von Artikeln ist zu groß. Auf 75% ist's OK

Bild: http://i.imgur.com/O61liAp.png

Forum ist gut.


----------



## Saguya (24. November 2014)

Finde das neue Design auch leider nur mist .. des halb besuche ich die normale pcg seite nicht mal ... alles zu unübersichtlich ...


----------



## xNeo92x (24. November 2014)

Also das Forum sieht jetzt genial aus. Da kann man nix gegen sagen.
Aber die Hauptseite...man möchte sich die Kugel geben


----------



## Spider1808 (24. November 2014)

Nett! Sehr nett! Gefällt mir . Hatte zwar im Vorfeld zu der neuen Seite schon was dazu gelesen, dann aber wieder vergessen. Doch dafür war der "Überraschungseffekt" vor einigen Minuten beim aufrufen der Seite um so nachhaltiger. Päng!!! . 

So, muss mich erst einmal hier durchwurschteln und Vertraut machen mit den ganzen Neuerungen. Feedback folgt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

Kann man die Seitenbreite für die Mainpage irgendwo einstellen? Sieht gerade alles andere als auf 1080p ausgelegt aus.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. November 2014)

Einfach nur schlecht.
Ich bin seit Jahren Dauergast und Fan der Seite. Aber Eure Alleinstellungsmerkmale (u.a. ALLES auf einen Blick, professionell und ohne Effekthascherei) habt ihr soeben alle gekillt.



die Schrift ist viel zu groß
es passen weniger Artikel-Überschriften auf eine Seite als auf der Bild-Frontseite
die Forum-Schnellübersicht ist weg (mein erster und meistens einziger Anlaufpunkt)
auf die alte übersichtliche mehrspaltige Anzeige wird grundlos verzichtet
die (meiner Meinung nach) nutzlosen Dauergäste nehmen 2/3 der Seitenbreite ein und die wichtigen News nur noch 1/3
die Schnellleiste oben ist überempfindlich
man muss 4-5 mal so viel scrollen, um die ganze Seite gesehen zu haben

Mal ehrlich WTF?
Ich habe nix gegen modernes Aussehen, aber funktional ist anders.

Vielleicht bekommen eure hochbezahlten Layouter das ja noch auf die Reihe. Aber im Moment ist die Seite nix mehr für mich.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2014)

Gratulation!

Was mir allerdings auf den ersten Blick fehlt ist der user-News Bereich. Wird der noch nachgereicht?
Des Weiteren fände ich es schön, wenn auf der Main-Seite die beiden Bereiche links und rechts die gleiche Breite hätten. Der linke Bereich zieht durch die Bilder und die eye-catcher Wirkung schon mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf sich als der Tickerbereich. Dadurch das er dazu auch noch breiter ist wirkt das zu dominant und unharmonisch und die Tickernews gehen total unter, was ich schade finde. Es stört auch den Wahrnehmungsfluss weil man andauernd mit den Augen beim Betrachten nach links rutscht. Das sollte noch besser austangiert werden.

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2014)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass mir die neue Seite auch nicht wirklich gefällt, sie wirkt zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Jan565 (24. November 2014)

Also ich kann keine Themen erstellen bei der neuen Seite jetzt. 

Und nein mir gefällt die neue Seite nicht vom Designe, Layout und so gar nicht!

Das einzige was Positiv ist, die News sind übersichtlicher und besser dargestellt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. November 2014)

Mal überlegen... Warum mag ich die PCG-Seite nur so bedingt und poste daher dort nicht so viel und bin da nicht aktiv... Insgesamt gefällt mir die Seite persönlich absolut gar nicht. Aber naja...

Ich starte eine Petition gegen das neue Design/Layout ^^

Barrierefreiheit ist auch was anderes...


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Mal überlegen... Warum mag ich die PCG-Seite nur so bedingt und poste daher dort nicht so viel und bin da nicht aktiv... Insgesamt gefällt mir die Seite persönlich absolut gar nicht. Aber naja...



Ja, die News Seite gefällt mir so auch mehr, aber die Forenseite fand ich vorher viel besser.


----------



## Big D (24. November 2014)

Ich finde es zwar schade, dass die Seite so an das W8 Design angepasst wird, weil ich es eigentlich nicht für nötig halte, hab aber im Normalfall nichts gegen dieses Design, gerade die Dropdown-Menüs find ich ganz gut. Was mir allerdings überhaupt nicht passt, ist der doch arg schmale Lesebereich. Ich kann verstehen, das die Einstellungen anders gemacht werden müssen, wenn die Seite auf mehreren Platformen gleich nutzbar bleiben soll. Trotzdem sollte der Lesebereich für die News und Artikel mehr Platz bekommen, da es sich jetzt wirklich so anfühlt, als würde ich die Seite auf meinem Tablet lesen. Wir haben breite Bildschirme, den Platz würde ich schon gerne nutzen, schließlich bin ich hier nicht unterwegs um mich an der schönen Optik zu erfreuen, sondern um aktuelle Informationen und Tests zu lesen  

Außerdem leidet die Übersichtlichkeit sehr darunter, das die einzelnen Rubriken nicht mehr von einander abgesetzt sind, ist ja alles schwarz auf weiß, gerade die Newsseite sieht aus als hätte ich eine Textdatei offen. Ich würde empfehlen doch Abgrenzungen zu verwenden, oder das Design so einzustellen, das die Bereiche besser zu erkennen sind. Das Forum ist in der Tat sehr schick, da habe ich (noch) nichts zu meckern gefunden, aber an der Main sollte man vll noch ein paar Sachen ändern, denn so wie sie jetzt aufgebaut ist, ist es einfach nur unnötig anstrengend sie zu benutzen. Zeigt mal wieder, das der Versuch sich den modernen "bllsdf" anzupassen, auch in die Hose gehen kann, denn der Charme der Seite war für mich eigentlich, das ich alles was ich wissen wollte, ohne viel scrollen und/oder suchen finden konnte.

Habe es jetzt getestet mit 1680 x 1050 und zwischen der Werbung und dem Fensterrand noch deutlich Platz verfügbar. Werde es zu Hause noch mit anderen Auflösungen testen.


----------



## Pumpi (24. November 2014)

20 Sekunden war ich schockiert, dann kamen 20 Sekunden Beruhigung, ab dann trat das Gefühl der Freude in den Vordergrund...  

Endlich alles schön groß

Das freut uns Ü40er .....

Läuft auf 19x12 im W8.1 mit 150% Skalierung wunderbar. Keine Pixel weit und breit  

Smileys setzen hakt noch ein bißchen und scrollen. Hauptsache die Seite ist nicht mehr so laggy wie früher.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. November 2014)

Ne geht gar nicht. Der Gefällt mir Button fehlt auch. Kann mich Cinnayum nur anschließen.

PS: Groß ging vorher schon, Strg+Mausrad.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Gratulation, es ging also noch beschissener.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. November 2014)

Finde das neue Design schrecklich. Viel zu groß und irgendwie unübersichtlich. Wirkt fast schon chaotisch. Meiner Meinung nach habt ihr euch keinen Gefallen damit getan. Außerdem verfällt das Design irgendwie dem Einheitsbrei des WWW.


----------



## Dwalinn (24. November 2014)

Gefällt mir ganz gut, aber ich frage mich wann man endlich einen 16:9 oder 16:10 Monitor voll ausnutzt... ich bin ja schon am überlegen ein Monitor mit Pviot zu kaufen nur damit auch mal der Platz ausgenutzt wird. Ist ja schlimm das man immer auf 150% Vergrößerung stellen muss. 


BTW die Oral-B Werbung ist zu groß, sie verdeckt damit ein teil des Newsticker (mit dem Aktuellen Chrome)    Mein Screenshot konnte ich gerade nicht einfügen.... keine Ahnung warum, war normales jpg und png


----------



## shahisinda (24. November 2014)

Hm, also ruckeln tut da nichts. Vielleicht ja auf einem 08/15 Tablet oder Handy. Aber davon ab, ist es optisch eine echte verschlimmbesserung. Davon mal ab, dass mit 15!!! Adblock Alarmen und 5! Trackingversuchen die Site eh der reinste Datenkrakenmoloch ist... Bisher habe ich immer noch aus Solidaritöt zu dem Blatt Flash angelassen. Das ist ab heute auch blockiert. Sowas tue ich mir nicht mehr an.


----------



## bans3i (24. November 2014)

Endlich eine neue Website, die alte war einfach grauenvoll


----------



## Vhailor (24. November 2014)

bans3i schrieb:


> Endlich eine neue Website, die alte war einfach grauenvoll



Schön, ich seh das genau andersrum. Kann ich bitte die alte zurück haben?



> Finde das neue Design schrecklich. Viel zu groß und irgendwie  unübersichtlich. Wirkt fast schon chaotisch. Meiner Meinung nach habt  ihr euch keinen Gefallen damit getan. Außerdem verfällt das Design  irgendwie dem Einheitsbrei des WWW.



Absolut 100% deiner Meinung. Das hab ich schon vor Monaten gesagt, als der Hinweis auf die neue Seite gegeben wurde.


----------



## taks (24. November 2014)

Aber die Performance lässt ein bisschen zu Wünschen übrig 

(Auf der Main und Forum Allgemein. User-Bereich läuft jedoch (im Gegensatz zu vorher) wie ein geölter Blitz)


----------



## Dustin91 (24. November 2014)

Das war meine Reaktion, als ich gerade mein Lesezeichen von PCGH geöffnet habe...
Will das alte Design zurück! So weiß als Hintergrund wirkt so unruhig und die Kontraste sind mir zu hart!


----------



## BikeRider (24. November 2014)

MacMyver schrieb:


> Was die Übersichtlichkeit anbelangt ein klarer Rückschritt.


Sehe ich auch so



e4syyy schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dieser Schrottseite....
> 
> Unübersichtlich, anstrengend... ohne mich. (Jajaa geh doch...  )



Japp - finde ich auch.
Artet für mich in "Dauer-Scrollen" aus




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Also das Forum sieht jetzt genial aus. Da kann man nix gegen sagen.
> Aber die Hauptseite...man möchte sich die Kugel geben
> 
> Das Forum gefällt mir auch
> ...


----------



## Michi3000444 (24. November 2014)

Ich persönlich muss sagen, da man davor an die Seite gewohnt war, ist es jetzt ein bisschen störend und unübersichtlich ://
Also ich fand die alte besser (: 
Man muss nicht immer was neues machen, nur weil man denkt es ist besser, meine persönliche Meinung ^^


----------



## DrFlansch (24. November 2014)

Die Schrift ist nur zu dünn ! Wenns nich grade *dick* geschrieben ist, erkenn ich aufn Laptop kaum was. Wie bei PC Games.


----------



## L-Patrick (24. November 2014)

Also ich fand das alte Design auch deutlich besser. Das neue erschlägt einen irgendwie, ist ziemlich anstrengend zu betrachten.

Vorallem die Hauptseite ist sehr unübersichtlich geworden.

Generell wirkt das Design auf mich eher kalt, als einladend


----------



## uka (24. November 2014)

Der Schnäppchenführer ist ja mal unscharf ... 

Bild würde ich gerne reinpacken, aber im Forum kann ich nur von ner URL hochladen, nicht vom Rechner .

Das zappelnde Menü oben (was groß und klein wird) ist auch ne Zumutung .


----------



## beren2707 (24. November 2014)

Bislang überwiegen bei mir die positiven Aspekte die negativen, muss mich aber erst einmal zurechtfinden; vielleicht finde ich ja noch mehr zu meckern.  Die Verbesserungen am Forum finde ich bislang durchweg gelungen, für eine bessere Übersicht auf der Hauptseite nutze ich einfach den direkten Weg zu den News. Mit kleineren Anpassungen hat man dann genauso viele Infos wie vorher auf einen Blick.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2014)

Furchtbar  Ich finde es total unübersichtlich, verschachtelt, nicht intuitiv und vom Design:


----------



## keinnick (24. November 2014)

Nach dem ich vor einigen Wochen das erste Mal die Beta gesehen habe, habe ich mir das Ergebnis schlimmer vorgestellt. Es ist sicher Gewöhnungssache aber ich glaube in 1-2 Wochen habe ich kein Problem mehr, mich zurecht zu finden und das alte Design ist vergessen.

P.S. Ich will aber bitte dringend den "Gefällt mir" Button wieder haben


----------



## -Shorty- (24. November 2014)

Kein "Gefällt mir" Button mehr?  :'''''(


----------



## Schmidde (24. November 2014)

Das Forum ist schick!  Nur die Schrift für die Ungelesenen Threads könnte noch etwas dicker sein...

Die News/Hauptseite finde ich durch den schmalen Lesebereich und durch die weiß-schwarz-graue Farbwahl allerdings absolut unübersichtlich. Sobald ich mich durch die News lese und ein wenig scrolle verlier ich absolut den Faden


----------



## sft211 (24. November 2014)

Finde das Redesing nicht schlecht aber doch zu sehr auf auf Mobile Optik ausgelegt wodran auch die Übersicht etwas zusehr  leidet.



und ja das Forum ist echt schick geworden :


----------



## Axonia (24. November 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Furchtbar  Ich finde es total unübersichtlich, verschachtelt, nicht intuitiv und vom Design:



Muss mich leider dem anschließen 

Was mich besonders stört ist die Tatsache, dass man jetzt noch extremer sieht: "Wer macht was" 
Wenn ich auf meine Pinnwand möchte, gelange ich direkt zu den Aktivitäten. Muss dann erst wieder Drücken um auf die Pinnwand zu kommen. Wenn ich diese dann mit f5 aktuell halten will, bin ich wieder bei den Aktivitäten.
Und ich finde die Einteilung sehr komisch wenn ich mit der Maus über meinen Namen "Oben" fahre.
Weshalb da mit "Alben" angefangen wird. 
Erst weiter zum Schluss kommt dann Profil oder Benutzerkontrollzentrum.
Aber ich möchte gar kein MIMIMI - Ich will das alte Design wieder haben von mir geben.


----------



## Stueppi (24. November 2014)

kommt da auf der Hauptseite noc hwas für aktuelle Forums Themen? In der Suche bekomme ich nur aktuelle Beiträge und bei aktellen Diskussionen kommen Threads von vor Jahren.
Achja und das neue Hauptseiten Design ist nur so geht so, das alte war besser, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an der gewöhnung.


----------



## locojens (24. November 2014)

Wo kann ich denn die neue Seite an die Breite meines Monitors anpassen? Und auch ich finde sie in diesem Zustand grässlich.


----------



## Research (24. November 2014)

Die New-PCGH-Website-Design-Zielgruppe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Menschen die Windows 8 mögen. Oder keinen Computer besitzen.
Mit der neuen Webseite: Games. PC Hardware interessiert die ja nicht. Macht auch das Tippen der Url einfacher.
Kurz: Mehr Fokus auf die +70Generation. Man muss ja auch an die nicht mehr ganz so jungen Redakteure denken....
Moment, die +70 Generation nutzt ja kaum das I-Net. Und je mehr + dazukommen, desto weniger Nutzer leben noch sind in der Lage Tablets zu nutzen...

An der Zielgruppe vorbeientwickelt. Mit Ansage.

Um mal einen qualifizierten Nutzer zu zitieren:


Research schrieb:


> []
> Wenn man Mobil und PC nur trennen könnte...
> 
> Moment, das gibt's bereits!
> ...



Und nein, Touch-Displays sind zum Arbeiten, wie nennt sich nochmal ein Fötus der schon im Mutterleib als Tot diagnostiziert wurde....?


----------



## MG42 (24. November 2014)

Macht das bitte wieder rückgängig, dieses eindimensionale geht ja mal gar nicht. ..
Mhhm, dann werd ich die Seite mal ohne css laden... Das sieht dann ja noch besser aus.


----------



## DerKuma (24. November 2014)

Seit wann benutze ich denn ein Tablet?
Ich glaube mein -> PC <- hat sich gerade verwandelt! Ich kann nur noch die Ansicht für Mobilgeräte und Tablets bei PCgh auswählen!

Die News auf den Themenseiten (Spiele / Hardware) finde ich grausam.
Nur Text, keine Bilder, keine sichtbare Trennung der einzelnen Artikel, kaum sichtbare Trennung der Erscheinungstage.
Das gleiche, bis auf das mit den Bildern, gilt auch für die Hauptseite.

Forum ist ok.

Mir gefiel das alte Design besser.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2014)

Wenn ich bei dem Megadropdown einen der oberen Reiter nutze, beispielsweise Facebook, Google+, twitter und co. und dann mit der Maus gerade wegs auf Facebook gehen möchte, klappt das Dropdown wieder zu. Ist auch bei den anderen Reiter so also immer dann wenn man diagonal die Mausbewegt und zwischen Start und Ziel einen anderen contentbereich im Megadropdown streift. Ein Delay von ein paar Millisekunden sollte das Problem lösen.

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2014)

Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass die "Gefällt mir" Buttons weg sind, kommen die noch?


----------



## BikeRider (24. November 2014)

locojens schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn die neue Seite an die Breite meines Monitors anpassen? Und auch ich finde sie in diesem Zustand grässlich.



Wohl gar nicht mehr.
Die restliche Fläche ist, denke ich mal, für Werbung reserviert.


Unschön finde ich auch:
Wenn ich mir die Schlagzeilen auf der Webseite anschaue, lese ich folgendes:


> Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare - Activision lässt Youtube-Videos über Cheats und Glitches


Erst wenn ich die News anklicke kann ich den ganzen Satz lesen.
Eigentlich ist auf der Seite doch genügend Platz, dass man die Sätze ausschreiben könnte oder ?



Mittlerweile habe ich keine 404 Meldung mehr, weil sofort von Classics zu PCGH/News geleitet wird.
Ein wirklicher Ersatz für den alten Classics-Bereich ist das aber nicht für mich.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

Mir erscheinen auch einige Überschriften etc. unscharf.


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. November 2014)

Wunderschön.
Ist eine deutliche Verbesserung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. November 2014)

Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, das Ganze... Also die PCGH-Website sieht noch sehr optimierungswürdig aus, als ob der Layout-Fachmann etwas zu tief ins Glas geschaut hätte. Die Breite passt ja mal gar nicht.

Und dann das neue Forenlayout... Jeez, das schreit förmlich nach einer Umfrage, ob es der Community gefällt oder nicht. Mir gefällt's bisher nicht, evtl. braucht es aber eine gewisse Eingewöhnungszeit. Jedoch empfand ich das alte Design deutlich bedienungsfreundlicher, übersichtilicher und intuitiver sowie angenehmer zu lesen - da war stets alles mit wenigen Klicks zu erreichen gewesen. Nun ist es irgendwie unnötig fummelig. Mit meinem Smartphone bin ich immer auch direkt ohne irgendwelchen Tapatalk Käs' o.ä. ins Forum gegangen, nun ist es damit vorbei. Eine absolute Katastrophe wenn man mit dem Handy navigieren will, die Größe lässt sich ja nicht mal mehr beliebig ziehen.


----------



## Oromis16 (24. November 2014)

Auch ich finde das Design der Startseite eher sehr sehr mäßig, das Forum wiederum ist schick.
Bei der Startseite wäre ein "Altes Design" Button also wirklich sehr wünschenswert.

Ach und: Ohne "Gefällt mir" gefällts mir nicht^^


----------



## soth (24. November 2014)

Edit: Falscher Thread ...


----------



## Metbier (24. November 2014)

OMG was hab ihr getan!!!


----------



## Dooma (24. November 2014)

Also das neue Design ist grundsätzlich sehr schön, aber leider alles viel zu groß geraten. Sieht ein wenig aus wie Kinderbuch-Optik.
Leider auch sehr unübersichtlich, viel zu viel rauf und runter gescrolle.

Alles ein wenig kompakter und das neue Design sieht bestimmt besser aus.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (24. November 2014)

Bin dann mal raus aus PCGH( TMGH ). TMGH  = tablet mobile gaming hardware
Weil das hier ist kein PCGH forum mehr, habe ein PC und kein tablet.
Warum das computec erzwingen muss obwohl 70% der PCGH Community dagegen war, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
War aber abzusehen das es so kommt, wenn man sich mal die Qualität der news in den letzten Jahren angeschaut hat, teilweise waren das nur noch troll News, die überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem PC zu tun hatten.
Oder merkwürdige video news,  die nur noch Werbung enhalten haben, warum sollte mich ein smart phone oder ein tablet video interessieren auf PCGH???.

Das design ist extrem unübersichtlich, habe 1min lang gebraucht damit ich hier schreiben konnte lol...

naja mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen, cya. PCGH.


----------



## BikeRider (24. November 2014)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Bei der Startseite wäre ein "Altes Design" Button also wirklich sehr wünschenswert.



Das wäre ein guter Kompromiss.
Ich denke aber, dass es diesen Button wohl nicht geben wird.
Könnte zu Aufwändig sein, das alles fürs neue und parallel alte Design zu programmieren. 
Ich denke mal dass hier langfristig alles so belieben wird - optimiert für Tablets, Mobiltelefon und für die Werbung.



Ich bin la gespannt, was da für ein Statement seitens PCGH über die negativen Rezessionen geben wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Bin dann mal raus aus PCGH( TMGH ). TMGH  = tablet mobile gaming hardware
> Weil das hier ist kein PCGH forum mehr, habe ein PC und kein tablet.
> Warum das computec erzwingen muss obwohl 70% der PCGH Community dagegen war, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
> War aber abzusehen das es so kommt, wenn man sich mal die Qualität der news in den letzten Jahren angeschaut hat, teilweise waren das nur noch troll News, die überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem PC zu tun hatten.
> ...


Ähm, ich bin mit dem Tablet online und will den Mist nicht...


----------



## TroaX (24. November 2014)

Ich habe da 3 Kritikpunkte an der Sache:
1. Die Schriftart geht mal sowas von überhaupt garnicht. Ich kann bei meinem 22" Monitor mit 1680x1050 aus ca. 80 cm Entfernung nicht einmal meine Signatur lesen. Dieses mal dicker und mal dünner ist typografisch eine Katastrophe.
2. Die einzelnen Inhaltsbereiche auf der Startseite sind nicht voneinander getrennt. Es wirkt zwar cleaner, aber dafür unübersichtlicher.
3. Der graue Balken im Kopf ist ein wenig zu hell. Das beißt sich etwas mit der weißen Schrift.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2014)

Bei mir auf dem Tablet werden Umlaute nicht angezeigt (Leerzeichen an dieser stelle)
Android, Dolphin im Desktopmodus


----------



## locojens (24. November 2014)

> Ich bin la gespannt, was da für ein Statement seitens PCGH über die negativen Rezessionen geben wird.



Keins?


----------



## Goyoma (24. November 2014)

Interessante Sache, sieht sehr designgefallend aus 

Mal was neues, ich denke man gewöhnt sich schnell daran.


----------



## locojens (24. November 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Die New-PCGH-Website-Design-Zielgruppe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich muss dich leider komplett Zitieren da es kein "gefällt mir" mehr gibt! Aber dein Beitrag gefällt mir halt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

Kann man nicht mehr aus dem Kommentarbereich einer Meldung / eines Artikels per Direktlink auf die jeweilige Seite zurück?


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2014)

*mimimi, wir wollen ein richtiges Startmenü, mimimi... 

@PCGH
Design ist super. Legt noch ein wenig mehr den Fokus auf Inhalte, siehe mein Beitrag 272 und dann passt das auch. 

p.s.: Ach ja und die gefällt mir Funktion bitte wieder implementieren, dazu dann noch gleich eine dislike Funktion. 

MfG


----------



## BikeRider (24. November 2014)

locojens schrieb:


> > Ich bin la gespannt, was da für ein Statement seitens PCGH über die negativen Rezessionen geben wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Keins?



Das wäre dann aber wirklich traurig.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> dazu dann noch gleich eine dislike Funktion.


Gefällt mir nicht. Dislike-Buttons sind der Untergang einer jeden Diskussion.


----------



## reudinho (24. November 2014)

was habt ihr getan, ihr habt doch nicht mehr alle zacken in der krone so einen scheiß hier hinzuschmeißen


----------



## e4syyy (24. November 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich bin la gespannt, was da für ein Statement seitens PCGH über die negativen Rezessionen geben wird.



Trotz dem überwiegend negativen Feedback vom "Betatest" wurde die Seite so gelauncht.


Spätestens jetzt sollte jedem klar sein, dass die Verantwortlichen einen scheis** auf die Meinungen hier geben. Ich jedenfalls finde das Design so unzumutbar, dass ich mich gezwungen fühle, eine Alternative zu suchen. 
Leider ist das einzige Druckmittel wohl das Heft nicht mehr zu kaufen. So sei es.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. November 2014)

Finde das neue Design im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier wirklich toll.

Eine Sache ist aber etwas blöd geraten, da ich mich über die Jahre daran gewöhnt habe.
Ihr solltet die Aktuellen Meldungen wie gewohnt links auf der Seite lassen und die Artikel dann rechts platzieren.

Halt umgekehrt wie zur Zeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was mir gerade beim Bild anfügen aufgefallen ist: Man kann nur noch eine URL angeben, nicht mehr von der Platte hochladen. Warum ist das auf einmal so? Und auch der "Gefällt mir"-Button ist weg....war ganz nützlich zur Würdigung guter Beiträge. Was ist damit passiert?

Gibt es eine Liste von Features, die gestrichen wurden?

Und teilweise taucht jetzt auch neue Werbung aus, die den halben Bildschirm verdeckt! So kann man doch nicht browsen.
Führt entweder ne Premiummitgliedschaft ein, um werbefrei(5€/monat?) zu surfen oder mein Adblock bleibt an. Sorry.


----------



## BikeRider (24. November 2014)

locojens schrieb:


> > Ich bin la gespannt, was da für ein Statement seitens PCGH über die negativen Rezessionen geben wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Keins?





e4syyy schrieb:


> Trotz dem überwiegend negativen Feedback vom "Betatest" wurde die Seite so gelauncht.
> 
> 
> Spätestens jetzt sollte jedem klar sein, dass die Verantwortlichen einen scheis** auf die Meinungen hier geben. Ich jedenfalls finde das Design so unzumutbar, dass ich mich gezwungen fühle, eine Alternative zu suchen.
> Leider ist das einzige Druckmittel wohl das Heft nicht mehr zu kaufen. So sei es.



Wäre der "Mag ich" - Knopf da, würde ich ihn hier drücken (Nicht dass ich den "Mag ich - Knopf" unbedingt wieder haben möchte).


----------



## Jan565 (24. November 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht was die sich dabei gedacht haben. 

Wenn schon so viel negatives Feedback kommt und die trotzdem den schrott einführen, dann zeigt es doch, das PCGH einfach die User vergraueln will. 

Ich bin seid einigen Jahren hier und es ist das 4. Layout von der Seite in der Zeit. Dabei muss ich sagen, das vorletzte war das beste wo noch OC vom normalen getrennt war!

Wird nichts geändert werde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine Alternative suchen. Auf sowas habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## Ion (24. November 2014)

Ich stehe ja auch auf Retro mit großen Pixeln usw.
Aber soll das hier so sein? 

http://abload.de/img/pcghwtf1nrutz.jpg
http://abload.de/img/pcghwtf2r8uyz.jpg


Wo ich das gerade sehe: Ich kann keine Bilder mehr von meiner Festplatte hochladen. Wird diese Funktion wieder kommen?


----------



## Gamer090 (24. November 2014)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Trotz dem überwiegend negativen Feedback vom "Betatest" wurde die Seite so gelauncht.
> 
> 
> Spätestens jetzt sollte jedem klar sein, dass die Verantwortlichen einen scheis** auf die Meinungen hier geben. Ich jedenfalls finde das Design so unzumutbar, dass ich mich gezwungen fühle, eine Alternative zu suchen.
> Leider ist das einzige Druckmittel wohl das Heft nicht mehr zu kaufen. So sei es.



Muss dir zustimmen, das neue Design bringts nicht. Klar ist es Hart zu erfahren wenn die Arbeit Negativ bewertet wird, aber es geht nicht anders Sorry. 

Das die Auflösung nicht eingestellt werden kann ist ja schon doof, weil bei mir habe ich Rechts nichts drauf, einfach einen weissen Balken. 

Läuft zwar noch mit 1024x768 aber das wird sich spätestens nächstes Jahr mit einem 21:9 Bildschirm ändern.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (24. November 2014)

Mir persönlich gefällt das Design wirklich gut, aber wird es wieder die Möglichkeit geben die Breite anzupassen? Würde das Scrolling etwas entschärfen und sieht einfach "besser" aus.


----------



## Jabberwocky (24. November 2014)

Habe etwa drei mal auf das PCGH Lesezeichen geklickt bis ich gemerkt habe dass dies die neue Seite ist 
Naja von gefallen kann keine Rede sein, aber wahrscheinlich ist es wie alles auch einfach nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung. 
Auch scheint es, PCGH sieht Ü80 als ihre Zielgruppe an oder was um alles in der Welt bewegt einen zu einer solchen Schriftgrösse


----------



## reisball (24. November 2014)

Ich muss mich den schlechten Meinungen über das neue Design anschließen. 
Es  wirkt billig und ist in meinen Augen ein absoluter Rückschritt!


----------



## Secondhandgamer (24. November 2014)

Ich glaube ich bin zu Alt für diese Design Vorstellungen der Webseite,wer möchte sich hier eigentlich selbst verwirklichen, mit diesem unübersichtlichen benutzerunfreundlichen Layout?

Bitte überdenkt diese Designstudie


----------



## akuji13 (24. November 2014)

Ich finde das design furchtbar.
Durch den weißen Hintergund fehlt etwas.

Die Nutzbarkeit hat massiv nachgelassen.


----------



## Karamaru (24. November 2014)

Endlich wird Tapatalk unterstützt . Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Finde das Design aufgeräumter wie vorher und eine Mobile Version gibts jetzt auch.

Mfg Karamaru


----------



## neith (24. November 2014)

Das neue Design ist ja mal abartig grausam. Sorry, aber das geht überhaupt nicht. Wo kann man denn bitte die Auflösung umstellen? Mir kommt das ganze so vor, als würde ich das auf nem 15" 4:3 Monitor anschauen.... Die Navigation auf der Seite ist unintuitiv, was durch das ständige scrollen nicht gerade gefördert wird, auch tragen die übermäßig großen Überschriften bzw. Artikel nicht gerade zur Benutzerfreundlichkeit bei. Ich bin weder ein 8-13 jähriger bei dem alles groß und Bling Bling machen muss, damit es interessant ist, noch bin ich 70+ und extrem kurzsichtig, sodass ich solch einer überdimensionierten Schriftgröße bedarf. Persönliche Meinung zur neuen Webseite: Meiner Meinung nach ein totaler Schuss in den Ofen und das alte Design war da wenn auch nicht perfekt, so doch um Welten besser.


----------



## HansGurke (24. November 2014)

Ich finde das neu design furchtbar!!!


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (24. November 2014)

Ich mag das neue Design, sieht schön aufgeräumt und clean aus. Eventuell könnte man noch an der Schrift arbeiten, da diese auf meinem Firmen-PC zumindest sehr pixelig aussieht.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht. Dislike-Buttons sind der Untergang einer jeden Diskussion.


Naja, kann schon sein, ja. Ich schließe mich da dem Mehrheitswillen an.

p.s.: Bei gamestar gibt es auch eine dislike Funktion und so wirklich negativ wirkt sich das nicht auf die dortige Diskussionskultur aus.

MfG


----------



## Quantor (24. November 2014)

Sorry, auch ich kann dem neuen Design nicht viel abgewinnen.... Insbesondere die fehlende Upload-Funktion für Bilder im Forum nervt extrem... Soll ich jetzt für meinen "Buildlog" erst alle Fotos auf einen Hoster uploaden, nur um Sie dann per URL wieder hier einzeln hochzuladen ? Nicht Euer Ernst, oder ?

Ausserdem kann ich beim Schreiben von Forenbeiträgen nicht mehr zwischen den einzelnen Editoren umschalten... WYSIWYG mag ja ganz schön sein für einzelne Posts... Für das bestücken mit Bildern ist es aber unerträglich, da Euer WYSIWYG-Editor die Bilder überall einfügt, nur nicht da wo man sie haben will..

Komischerweise sind Redakteure die ersten, die jammern, wenn ein Publisher ein Produkt im Beta-Stadium veröffentlicht (siehe Assassins Creed Unity) und anmerkt, dass man ruhig noch ein wenig Entwicklungszeit hätte investieren sollen.... und was macht Ihr jetzt ? Genau den gleichen Mist....


----------



## V1p3R0105 (24. November 2014)

schade is gar nicht meins


----------



## Pegasos (24. November 2014)

Das neue Design ist ja zum wegschauen, geht gar nicht, es ist unübersichtlich, sieht aus wie von einer Kinderseite dann das ewige scrollen usw...... 

Genau deswegen weil das Design von PC-Games auch so bescheiden ist bin ich dort gar nicht mehr anzutreffen !


----------



## floppyexe (24. November 2014)

Fürchterliches Design. Da sieht man mal wieder das selbst PCGH diesen Kachelmist gut heist. Ich für meinen Teil werde hier nur noch selten Zeit verbringen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Bei gamestar gibt es auch eine dislike Funktion und so wirklich negativ wirkt sich das nicht auf die dortige Diskussionskultur aus.
> 
> MfG



Diskussions*kultur* kann man das nicht nennen, wenn man statt zu argumentieren einfach ein rotes Knöpfchen drückt.


----------



## dengg (24. November 2014)

Ich finde die das neue Design eigentlich sehr gelungen. Modern, aber trotzdem übersichtlich


----------



## mitverachtvng (24. November 2014)

So mal mein Feedback:

1. Zu viele Informationen auf Einmal
2. Zu großes Bild für die Top-News
3. Die "Aktuelle Meldungen"-Seitenleiste braucht garantiert keine 48(ACHTUNDVIERZIG?!) Einträge
4. Sind 8000 vertiale Pixel wirklich nötig?
5. Ist der riesige Whitespace zwischen Beliebte Videos und dem nächsten Info-Block nötig?
6. Sind die ganzen Badges wie "Top" und "Test" wirklich nötig? 
7. Braucht man 10 "Top Artikel"-Einträge im Footer? Tut es nicht einer zu einer Übersichtsseite?
8. Das 25 Jahre Computec-Logo muss definitiv das dem Header raus, der stört extrem
9. Sind News-Snippets unter der Headlines nötig?
10. Sollte man darüber nachdenken in der News-Seite die News entweder im Titel zu kürzen, also einzeilig machen oder fest Zweizeilig, egal wie lang der Titel? Das Hilft der Übersicht extrem.
11. Selbe Ansicht, Forum-Bubble fixed auf der rechten Zeite für Übersicht.
12. Wenn Updated-Auszeichnung für Artikel, denn wie alles andere auch als Badge


----------



## Valdiralita (24. November 2014)

einfach furchtbar


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Diskussions*kultur* kann man das nicht nennen, wenn man statt zu argumentieren einfach ein rotes Knöpfchen drückt.



Jepp...und dann kommen so Beiträge, wie"Eyy!! Warum all die roten Daumen????"

Brauchen wir hier nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Jepp...und dann kommen so Beiträge, wie"Eyy!! Warum all die roten Daumen????"
> 
> Brauchen wir hier nicht.


"Gefällt mir"


----------



## Iconoclast (24. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht. Dislike-Buttons sind der Untergang einer jeden Diskussion.



Gefällt mir

Edit: Zwei Doofe ein Gedanke.


----------



## Cuddleman (24. November 2014)

Sieht richtig flau aus und ähnelt der aktuellen MSN-Seite. 
Einen entscheidenden Vorteil, gegenüber der bisherigen, kann ich noch nicht ausmachen, aber das sich die Menüfenster, beim Auflegen des Mauszeigers auf die Menübereiche im Seitenkopf, mit eingeschalteten IE-Trackingschutz, nicht auf tun, ist schon eine Bevormundung, wo man schon wieder der eigenen Schutz "vor unerwünschten Bekehrungen" einschränkt wird, oder man sich schutzlos machen muß, um in seinem persönlichen Datenbereich, Einstellungen vorzunehmen, oder einfach seine erstellten Beiträge einsehen zu können.
Das wurde von der vorherigen Variante nicht eingeschränkt, bzw. unterbunden.


----------



## Deathy93 (24. November 2014)

Gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Ich fand es vorher tausend mal besser!


----------



## shadie (24. November 2014)

Mir gefällt es leider auch nicht.

Schaut sehr sehr stark nach Facebook aus

Dann ist die Schrift meistens viel zu klein, früher konnte ich mit normalem Sitzabstand alles lesen, das geht nun nicht mehr....

Rote Daumen? bitte nicht..


Was ich gut finde ist die Funktion mit einem Klick in meine Beiträge zu gehen
Und mit einem Klick alle neuen Beiträge zu Themen zu sehen, bei denen ich mich beteiligt habe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2014)

mitverachtvng schrieb:


> So mal mein Feedback:
> 
> 1. Zu viele Informationen auf Einmal
> 2. Zu großes Bild für die Top-News
> ...



Danke fürs Feedback. 

Die aktuelle Meldungen auf der alten Seite hatte 60 Einträge. Nur mal so. Die 25 Jahre sind da auch schon das ganze Jahr, aber in einem Monat ist damit Schluss.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> "Gefällt mir"


Na los, argumentiere das ausführlich!  

MfG


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (24. November 2014)

Auf der Mainpage find ich das neue Design gut, aber das Forum war vorher um einiges besser :/


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2014)

Hallo Leute, die Probleme die ich beim Aufrufen mit der Seite hatte sind seit dem neuen Design verschwunden. Alles läuft butterweich.

Design ist geht so. Aber alles in allem ist es besser als vorher. An Design gewöhn ich mich schneller als an hakelige Seitenaufrufe und Abstürze.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na los, argumentiere das ausführlich!
> 
> MfG



Wenn ich eine Meinung mit "gefällt mir" bedenke, schließe ich mir dieser Argumentation an, oder ergänze sie gegebenenfalls noch in einem Post meinerseits. Wenn ich "gefällt mir nicht" klicke, motze ich einfach nur rum ohne meine Meinung kundzutun und ohne etwas zum Thema beizutragen. Unkonstruktive Miesmacherei, kurz gesagt.


----------



## Malkolm (24. November 2014)

Nette Umgestaltung, allerdings eher auf allgemeine Optik zielend als auf Nutzerfreundlichkeit.

Störend für mich ist vorallem die wesentlich geringere Informationsdichte. Durch die andere Schrift, den geänderten Zeilenabstand etc. sehen zwar auch kurze Artikel (wie sie hier ja üblich sind) "nach etwas aus", aber informativ ist es leider nicht. Die ganzen Texte sind total gestaucht, statt wie vorher in die breite gehend.
Passebel wird es erst, wenn man den Browser im Fullscreen öffnet, was aber leider nicht meiner Surfgewohnheit entspricht. Bei mir laufen Browser idR in einer Hälfte des Screens (FullHD).


----------



## Guadeno (24. November 2014)

Bäh jetzt ist das Kacheldesign doch gekommen :|
Gibt keine Möglichkeit wieder aufs Alte zu wechseln, oder? :/


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2014)

Wo ist der Gefällt mir Button? kommt der wieder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Gefällt mir Button? kommt der wieder?



Ehrlich gesagt: Ich weiß es nicht. Unser Plugin dafür macht leider Riesenstress und wird nicht weiter gepflegt. Die Kollegen sitzen dran, aber ich kann nichts versprechen.

Ärgert mich selbst.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja auch auf Retro mit großen Pixeln usw.
> Aber soll das hier so sein?
> 
> http://abload.de/img/pcghwtf1nrutz.jpg
> ...



Am Preisvergleich wird noch gearbeitet, aber DAS Problem ist wohl weg.

Am Hochladen wird auch gearbeitet.


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: Ich weiß es nicht. Unser Plugin dafür macht leider Riesenstress und wird nicht weiter gepflegt. Die Kollegen sitzen dran, aber ich kann nichts versprechen.
> 
> Ärgert mich selbst.



Hi ich fände es gut wenn es wieder käme. 

An und für sich ist das neue Forum Design sehr viel aufgeräumter und minimalistischer. Bietet aber eine praktischere Umgebung. Habt ihr nicht schlecht gemacht

Übrigens zicken bei mir die Smilies mal rum jetzt. Klicke drauf und Smilie erscheint nicht. Erst nachdem ich bearbeiten klicke nachdem ich den Beitrag gepostet habe. Dann geht es immer.


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2014)

Jetzt lasst den Leuten doch mal etwas Zeit.
Ist ja nicht so, dass sie die Seiten blind bearbeiten, die ganzen Fehler werden Ihnen genauso auffallen wie uns.

Nach einem Tag vielleicht auch zwei, dann kann man Bugs berichten.
Weiter machen, die Webseite gefällt mir soweit gut.


----------



## Kuomo (24. November 2014)

Hübsch, aber mMn zu grossteilig geraten, sieht aus wie eine mobile Website und das brauch ich ncht auf meinem 24'
Ein eins-für-alles-Design ist ja schön und gut, aber dann *sollte es sich anpassen können*. Das hat ja schon Microsoft auf die harte Tour lernen müssen 

Finde es zwar schöner & moderner als das alte, aber damit es auch besser ist muss sich noch was tun.


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst den Leuten doch mal etwas Zeit.
> Ist ja nicht so, dass sie die Seiten blind bearbeiten, die ganzen Fehler werden Ihnen genauso auffallen wie uns.
> 
> Nach einem Tag vielleicht auch zwei, dann kann man Bugs berichten.
> Weiter machen, die Webseite gefällt mir soweit gut.



Mir auch

Weiter so Jungs!!!!


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2014)

Beim Forum finde ich das neue Design gut. 
Das Websiten-Design ist allerdings sehr unübersichtlich und braucht deutlich länger zum Laden.    Da hätte ich gerne das alte Design wieder.


----------



## mitverachtvng (24. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback.
> 
> Die aktuelle Meldungen auf der alten Seite hatte 60 Einträge. Nur mal so. Die 25 Jahre sind da auch schon das ganze Jahr, aber in einem Monat ist damit Schluss.



Aber auf der alten Seite waren das nur Schriftgröße 10pt Links und haben sich nicht über 3500 Pixel vertikal erstreckt  20 aktuelles News in dem Format sollten vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2014)

Kuomo schrieb:


> Hübsch, aber mMn zu grossteilig geraten, sieht aus wie eine mobile Website und das brauch ich ncht auf meinem 24'
> Ein eins-für-alles-Design ist ja schön und gut, aber dann *sollte es sich anpassen können*. Das hat ja schon Microsoft auf die harte Tour lernen müssen
> 
> Finde es aber dennoch besser/schöner/moderner als das alte.



Gefällt mir!


Sorry, den Button gibt es ja noch nicht.


----------



## HeinzNeu (24. November 2014)

Wenn Ihr diese unübersichtliche Version tatsächlich weiter betreiben werdet, werde ich Eure Seite nicht mehr besuchen.


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2014)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr diese unübersichtliche Version tatsächlich weiter betreiben werdet, werde ich Eure Seite nicht mehr besuchen.



Das werden wir verschmerzen können.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2014)

Das Bilder-Upload-Problem wurde laut Technik übrigens gefixed. Bitte mal prüfen.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Meinung mit "gefällt mir" bedenke, schließe ich mir dieser Argumentation an, oder ergänze sie gegebenenfalls noch in einem Post meinerseits. Wenn ich "gefällt mir nicht" klicke, motze ich einfach nur rum ohne meine Meinung kundzutun und ohne etwas zum Thema beizutragen. Unkonstruktive Miesmacherei, kurz gesagt.


Naja, das hängt halt davon ab wie erwachsen man damit umgeht. Dislike lässt sich doch auch argumentativ begleiten. Wer das nicht machen möchte hätte wohl vorher auch nicht wirklich etwas sachlich beizutragen gehabt. Man könnte es ja mal ausprobieren und dann gff. wieder entfernen. Ich fände es durchaus mal interessant.

MfG


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Bilder-Upload-Problem wurde laut Technik übrigens gefixed. Bitte mal prüfen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. November 2014)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr diese unübersichtliche Version tatsächlich weiter betreiben werdet, werde ich Eure Seite nicht mehr besuchen.



Ich bin jeden Tag hier, wegen der tollen Community.
Nicht weil das Seiten-Layout so geil war. 


Also bitte 

edit


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Bilder-Upload-Problem wurde laut Technik übrigens gefixed. Bitte mal prüfen.



Komisch, ich habe immer noch nur die URL Option. Muss ich mich Aus- und wieder Einloggen?


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. November 2014)

Also was das neue Design angeht: Ich hab gerade gedacht, mein Browser hat wieder ne Macke... die Seite sieht mMn viel zu steril aus, die dreidimensional wirkende Optik einiger Buttons vermisse ich jetzt schon. Allgemein geht mir das zu sehr in Richtung Mobilversion einiger anderer Seiten. Ich wäre dafür, das alte Design beizubehalten, man muss sich ja auch umgewöhnen etc... und wie gesagt, ansprechen tut mich das neue Design null


----------



## locojens (24. November 2014)

Mist ich glaub ich kaufe mir ein iPad ... da passt das verhunzte Design der Seite dann drauf! Nur blöd das mich da dann die PCGamesHardware nichtmehr tangiert, da brauche ich dann nur noch den AppStore.  

Nee Leute, also nach der überwältigenden Ablehnung des neuen Designs, diese Kindergartenseite ins Netz zu stellen ??   Ich brauche glaube ich wie einige hier eine brauchbare Alternative. 

Wie schon gesagt die "ÄlterScrolls" ... !  Aber ich finde es gruselig. Ok ich hab ne Computermaus mit einer Scrollfunktion aber auch Angst das meine Magic Maus früher durchgerieben ist bei dem Design.

PS: Die Symbole oben in der Leiste sehen aus wie das verhunzte Design ab Android 4.4.4 , bei welchem man nichtmal den Ladezustand des Akkus erkennen kann wenn das Hintergrundbild zu hell ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach schaut es eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus, daran gewöhne ich mich recht rasch. 

Am Anfang war ich auch voll verblüfft, denn ich dachte ich bin auf der falschen Seite, aber das legte sich sofort wieder als ich mein Nickname oben sah.


----------



## computerbase (24. November 2014)

ach nein... man ich hab die Seite geliebt, aber jetzt was ist das für ein Uhnsinn und so groß... Warum muss man immer wenn was gut ist wieder umändern... Also wenn ich könnte würde ich die alte Seite wieder zurück haben wollen die war mit tausend mal lieber und übersichtlicher nicht so ein unfug hier!


----------



## Frontline25 (24. November 2014)

Es sieht zwar besser aus, aber man sollte doch die informationstimline für ein einzelnen bericht schmaller gestallten, dass man nicht so viel scrollen muss ^^. ((Was übrigens anscheinend der kommentaren die meisten nervt  ))
Zudem wäre es auch gut den Tages header wieder einzubauen (wo man klar erkennen kann hier beginnt der neue tag)
Desweiteren .. ist es normal, das die informationen nur die hälfte meines bildschirms einnehmen und das in der mitte o.o? (2560x1440)


----------



## Big D (24. November 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich bin jeden Tag hier, wegen der tollen Community.
> Nicht weil das Seiten-Layout so geil war.



Dem schließe ich mich an, allerdings finde ich das neue Layout im News und Artikelbereich wirklich nicht praktisch. Dazu kommt, das mich der weiße Hintergrund sehr stört. Aber es wäre unfair jetzt gleich ein Fass aufzumachen, ohne abzuwarten wie die Redaktion auf die konstruktiven Vorschläge, die zum Glück von einigen Nutzern gemacht werden, reagiert. Ausserdem wird das alte Design sowieso nicht zurück kommen, also mecker ich da garnicht erst rum.

Edit:
offenbar gib es die "Gefällt mir" Funktion wieder, das ist schon mal gut. Was für mich jetzt noch mit am wichtigsten wäre, ist die Schriftgröße auf der Main zu verkleinern und wieder etwas nach links zu schieben, damit mehr Informationen ohne scrollen vorhanden sind. Ein kleinerer Zeilenabstand wäre auch schön, schließlich sitz ich am PC und nicht vor dem Smartphone


----------



## computerbase (24. November 2014)

kommt mir so vor als ob ich ein buch lese mit dem weissen Layout und den über großen Texten... Bitte altes Layout wieder her!!!


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. November 2014)

Ganz kurz was zur neuen Seite und dem neuen Design: Sieht ******* aus! Ich will das alte Design wieder! Wenn nicht als Standard, dann wenigstens als Option!


----------



## Bunkasan (24. November 2014)

Gibts hier irgendwo einen Poll wer das neue oder das alte Design bevorzugt? Nicht, dass ich mir des Ergebnisses unschlüssig wäre, aber hey, ich mag sinnlose Polls... 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ganz kurz was zur neuen Seite und dem neuen  Design: Sieht ******* aus! Ich will das alte Design wieder! Wenn nicht  als Standard, dann wenigstens als Option!



Genau das!


----------



## JonnyJonson (24. November 2014)

Die Seite gefällt mir gar nicht. Habt wohl noch nen Windows 8 Template irgendwo rumliegen gehabt wa?

Eure Seite ist die Einzige die ich wirklich jeden Tag besucht habe und zwar hauptsächlich wegen euren Aktuellen Meldungen. Diese wurden nun aber so was von unübersichtlich an den Rand zusammengedrückt dass es echt schon fast ne Qual ist sie zu lesen.

Euer altes Design war echt verdammt gut daher versteh ich nicht warum ihr euch so der Masse anpassen wollt, nun sieht sie halt aus wie quasi jede andre 0815 Seite. Ich hoffe für euch dass der Schuss nicht nach hinten losgeht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. November 2014)

Noch ne Anmerkung: Wenn ich ein neues Thema erstellen möchte, kommt einfach eine leere Seite.

Ich wäre auch sehr für eine Quickpoll zum neuen Design. Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne sowas wie eine Petition zur Abschaffung dieses mislungenen Kackdesigns starten, aber geht ja leider nicht^^


----------



## Seebaer (24. November 2014)

Warum einfach, praktisch und übersichtlich wenn man es durch Mist ersetzen kann?


----------



## kadney (24. November 2014)

Gibt es auch irgendwo die Möglichkeit, die News nach Themen zu sortieren oder entsprechende Kategorien im Newsticker daneben zu schreiben?
In etwa so, wie HWLuxx es macht. So muss ich erstmal jede News überfliegen um das für mich interessante herauszufiltern.


----------



## Polyethylen (24. November 2014)

Toll immer noch so schmal. Ich frag mich bei dem Thread hier echt, wo mal überhaupt auf User-Feedback gehört wird (und nicht solche Sachen wie "der Button sollte noch 2 Pixel rüber", übertrieben gesagt).  Hier ne kleine Detailverbesserung, aber das wars auch. 
Wenn ihr mir hier Schei*e vorsetzt und meint, die mit etwas Salz und Pfeffer zu garnieren, ess ich die Sche*ße trotzdem nicht, schmeckt nämlich immer noch schei*e!!  
Ehrlich, der Großteil von uns hat 1920x1080 wenn nicht sogar noch mehr und nicht 1280x1024 oder 640x480 oder. Von wegen "sich den Geräten anpassbares Design", da war die alte Seite meilenweit anpassungsfähiger (durch die freie Auflösungswahl). 
Und wehe, das ist euch zu unsachlich, ich hab das euch lange genug mehrmals sachlich erklärt/vorgeschlagen etc. aber es wird ja nicht drauf gehört, da muss man wohl mal einen härteren Ton anschlagen. So tun als ob man auf die Nutzer hört, aber dann doch wie ein kleines bockiges Kind nicht darauf hören - die Täuschung ist wohl schiefgelaufen.


----------



## Bunkasan (24. November 2014)

Ich hab einen quick and dirty Workaround für das Designproblem auf 16:9 Monitoren, zumindest, falls sie eine Pivotfunktion haben.

HOCHKANT DREHEN!  

Also damit er so wie so ein Tablet vor einem steht... d'oh...


----------



## sinchilla (24. November 2014)

sry aber gefällt mir gar nicht. sicher steckt ne menge arbeit drin aber ist halt meine meinung. vermisse die alte seite jetzt scho, könnt ihr sie vllt. parallel laufen lassen? is TOTAL unübersichtlich, ich mag dieses kacheldesign nicht.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. November 2014)

Ich komme gerade heim, mache den Browser auf. Geh wie immer auf PCGHx.de und.....
musste mich fast übergeben. Ehrlich? geht mal sowas von überhaupt nicht


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade heim, mache den Browser auf. Geh wie immer auf PCGHx.de und.....
> musste mich fast übergeben. Ehrlich? geht mal sowas von überhaupt nicht


Also nach der ersten Änderung am Forendesign hatte ich PCGH alles zugetraut, deswegen überascht mich der aktuelle Zustand überhaupt nicht.

Der Profilkasten ist immernoch links, auf der Startseite wäre ich für einen Seitentausch der aktuellen Meldungen und der Top-News.

Ansonsten sieht man halt mal wieder, dass die Ausrichtung auf aktuelle technische Entwicklungen, hinsichtlich Mobilgeräte und Touchdisplays das Design massiv beeinflusst und den Vorrang vor User-Präferenzen bekommen hat, schöner Einheitsbrei mehr nicht, schon auf der PC Games-Seite hat mir das überhaupt nicht zugesagt, allein schon wegen der fehlenden Übersicht.


----------



## Grestorn (24. November 2014)

Nur mal um einen Gegenpol zu machen: 

Mit gefällts. Bei weitem nicht so kleinteilig und unübersichtlich, wie die alte Seite. 

Klar, man muss sich neu orientieren und die Funktionen wiederfinden, bzw. die neuen entdecken. Aber das große Geschrei, wenn sich etwas ändert, hat man immer. Es gibt einfach viele Menschen, die das gewohnte niemals verändern wollen. Damit muss man einfach leben. In ein paar Wochen kräht kein Hahn mehr nach der alten Seite. 

In ein paar Jahren, wenn man mal nen Shot der alten Seite sieht, wird man nur noch den Kopf schütteln, wie antik das ausgesehen hat.

Das "Gefällt mir" will ich unbedingt wieder zurück!


----------



## StefanStg (24. November 2014)

Kaum ist man mal auf der Arbeit passiert sowas. Was soll der scheiß. Ihr habt sie doch nicht mehr alle. 
@PCGH ihr seit zum 
Wie schaut denn bitte mein Profil aus? Strengt ihr überhaupt mal euer Hirn an? Mir kommt es so vor als habt ihr keins. Mit meinem Handy komme ich nicht mehr ins Forum, jedesmal wenn ich was machen will muss ich mich neu Anmelden. 

Ihr seit  das letzte

Edit: Wenn ich oben auf meinen Namen gehe passiert ganrichts mehr. Ihr habt sie nicht mehr alle


----------



## buenzli2 (24. November 2014)

So ist es halt wenn man einen Freund verliert. Ich will die Seite ja mögen, aber mir wird tatsächlich schlecht wenn ich da am Rand über die News fliege. Die Verkleinerung von von ca. 2 Minuten macht die Sache schon etwas besser. In den Artikeln jetzt aber auch noch die Font kleiner machen, hoffentlich. Nein, für mich ist das nicht. Ja, es ist modern und luftig. Aber unübersichtlich und eindeutig für Tablets. Und weil PC User Tablets eh nicht ernst nehmen können, erschließt sich der Sinn mir hier nicht. Ich bin wirklich seit Jahren jeden Tag hier. Und genau wie bei PCGames, als sie damals Design zum schlechten veränderten, kam ich irgendwann nicht mehr. 

Ich wünsche euch Glück. Dennoch wäre ein optional altes Design Platin wert für mich und ich denke 10000 andere.

ps. Dieses Fenster ist so breit wie mein Browser, so das die ganze Post auf einer Zeile steht. Das macht keinen Sinn wenn die Seite selber nur ein Streifen ist.
pps. Das ganze Forum ist so.


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Mit gefällts. Bei weitem nicht so kleinteilig und unübersichtlich, wie die alte Seite.


Die alte Seite war aber auch beschissen, deswegen ist die jetzige auch keine Kunst.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (24. November 2014)

Ich habe mal auf die Schnelle ein bißchen gestylisht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größe von Artikelüberschrift & -text sind jetzt nicht mehr auf Rentnerniveau.
Außerdem habe ich's ein wenig breiter gemacht.


----------



## Big D (24. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> In ein paar Jahren, wenn man mal nen Shot der alten Seite sieht, wird man nur noch den Kopf schütteln, wie antik das aussieht.



Und genau da ist der Punkt, dieses "antike" Design, war praktisch und übersichtlich. Man konnte die Auflösung anpassen und damit wurde der ganze Bildschirm ausgenutzt, was im Prinzip der Hauptkritikpunkt am neuen Design ist: Es wird zu Gunsten von Smartphone und Konsorten auf diese Dinge verzichtet, womit ich nicht mal ein Problem hätte, wenn auf dem PC Bildschirm der komplette Platz genutzt werden würde, im jetzigen Zustand habe ich in der Mitte die Textboxen mit zu großer Schrift und Zeilenabstand, und rechts und links weisse Flächen (die Werbung mal ausgenommen, aber selbst daneben ist noch Platz).

Ich habe eigentlich kein Problem mit der Optik, die interessiert mich kaum, was mich stört ist das deutlich anstrengendere Surfen was durch das Design entsteht.

Edit: Das "Gefällt mir" Plugin is glaub ich wieder abgeschmiert, ich hoffe ihr kriegt das noch hin


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Kaum ist man mal auf der Arbeit passiert sowas. Was soll der scheiß. Ihr habt sie doch nicht mehr alle.
> @PCGH ihr seit zum
> Wie schaut denn bitte mein Profil aus? Strengt ihr überhaupt mal euer Hirn an? Mir kommt es so vor als habt ihr keins. Mit meinem Handy komme ich nicht mehr ins Forum, jedesmal wenn ich was machen will muss ich mich neu Anmelden.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist totale Kacke.


----------



## chiquita (24. November 2014)

Bin ich der Einzige den die Tatsache stört, dass man aus dem PCGHX-Forum nicht ohne weiteres auf die Main Page von PCGH kommt, ohne erst nach ganz unten zu scrollen und "PCGH" in dem grauen Balken anzuklicken ?


----------



## moKi24.2 (24. November 2014)

Fürchterliches Design. Sieht aus wie ein Klon von zB Engadget, es ist viel zu viel scrollen notwendig und die halbe Fläche wird nicht genutzt und mit Werbung zu gepflastert.


----------



## helleye (24. November 2014)

Mir gefällt das Design nicht, aber hoffentlich den vielen Tablet Nutzern...


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Auf dem iPad habe ich oben nur den Bilderrahmen mit der weißen Birne drin. 
Einen Namen bekomme ich nicht angezeigt und ich komme auch nicht mehr direkt auf mein Profil. 

So wie es aussieht, werde ich bald nur noch per App hier unterwegs sein.

PS: Die Steuerung auf dem iPad ist extrem mies.


----------



## D0pefish (24. November 2014)

Also ich komme morgen wieder. Erstmal verstehen, wie die das meinen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...test. 
Ich kann die Pfeiltasten im Texteditor nicht zum Textcurser Bewegen verwenden.

Danke Button +1


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2014)

Wer hier wohl "Kacke" ist.

Allein die Ausdrucksweise, lässt auf kleine pubertierende halbstarke schliessen.
Nur weil einem die Webseite "Fremd" vorkommt, muss man sich nicht so äussern.

Man sollte sie sich in ruhe anschauen und PCGH mal machen lassen.
Sowas braucht seine Zeit und dann gewöhnt man sich schon dran.

Aber wem schreib ich das?
Wer solche Fäkalsprache nutzt, der versteht meinen Text wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Computer_Freak (24. November 2014)

Wenn man Platz hat kann man ihn ja auch verschwenden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier mal rot markiert.

Und liegt es an mir oder hat die ganze Schrift einen Graustich? Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das es aussieht wie eine Mobile Seite und Facebook und Windows 8 änlich sieht tun mir jetzt schon die Augen weh.

Lieber wieder zurück zu kompackt übersichtlich und auf PCs (wir sind ja auch bei PC Games Hardware und nicht bei Tablet Games Hardware) optimiert.


----------



## buenzli2 (24. November 2014)

Bei den News sollte die Zeit Dringend für sich alleine stehen und nicht Text der Newsüberschrift drunter. Mach doch um Gottes willen diese Table breiter.

ps. Jep graue Schrift und/ oder furchterregendes AA. Weil unscharf ist ja auch alles wie mit FXAA ^^


----------



## Tomkilla (24. November 2014)

Das alte Design gefiel mir um einiges besser. Man hatte viel mehr Informationen auf einem Blick (der Entdeckerdrang wurde dadurch irgendwie geweckt ). Um auf Teufel komm raus die Seite zu ändern (warum auf immer), wo sie doch mit dem alten Design bestens ihre Dienste geleistet hat, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (24. November 2014)

Pixy: "Gefällt mir"


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. November 2014)

Moin , 

Am schlimmsten finde ich das mein Profil total Leer ist . Die Beiträge von Gestern finde ich nur Manuell .. 


Das *alte* Design war das beste .. 


Sagen wir mal so .. Lassen das Alte Design und überarbeitet die Mobile Version ... Da ist noch Luft nach oben . 


@an die Nervigen Leute die schon Unverschämt werden :

Ihr überschreiten schon Teilweise die Linie . Man kann anstand Zeigen und Sachlich Bleiben . So kann man mehr erreichen .

Mir selber Gefällt es nicht ,aber ich werde nicht Beleidigend .

Also Wortschatzcheck und auf ein neues !


----------



## latinoramon (24. November 2014)

schrecklich, sowas geht gar nicht......sorry jungs. 
noch dazu, muss ich ja alles abschalten was geht um weitergeleitet zu werden um wass posten zu können. fürchterlich.
Ich bezahle gerne jeden monat von mir aus 2 euro, aber macht die seite vernünftig und auch ohne die katastrophale Werbung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. November 2014)

Ist wirklich sehr Gewöhnungsbedürftig das ganze hier. Aber es sieht jetzt alles Moderner aus als vorher und hat auch was an sich.


----------



## computerbase (24. November 2014)

hier macht genau den gleich Sch.... wie Microsoft mit seinem Windows 8 und jetzt kommt das neue Windows 9 raus mit der alten oberfläche von Windows 7 wieder! Da nimmt euch ein Beispiel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Wer hier wohl "Kacke" ist.
> 
> Allein die Ausdrucksweise, lässt auf kleine pubertierende halbstarke schliessen.
> Nur weil einem die Webseite "Fremd" vorkommt, muss man sich nicht so äussern.
> ...


Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es für viele eben der passendste Ausdruck ist?
Mit freier Meinungsäußerung kommst du anscheinend auch nicht klar, aber egal, bist sicher schon 18. ^^

Ich habe mich übrigens nicht mal an das letzte Design gewohnt...


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Kaum ist man mal auf der Arbeit passiert sowas. Was soll der scheiß. Ihr habt sie doch nicht mehr alle.
> @PCGH ihr seit zum
> Wie schaut denn bitte mein Profil aus? Strengt ihr überhaupt mal euer Hirn an? Mir kommt es so vor als habt ihr keins. Mit meinem Handy komme ich nicht mehr ins Forum, jedesmal wenn ich was machen will muss ich mich neu Anmelden.
> 
> ...


 "Konstruktive und angemessene Kritik: wie man es nicht macht"

*ironisch klatschender smiley hier*


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Pixy: "Gefällt mir"



Danke, zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Danke, zur Kenntnis genommen.


Ich mag wie das neue Forum die Menschen wieder zu mehr Kommunikation anregt!


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es für viele eben der passendste Ausdruck ist?
> Mit freier Meinungsäußerung kommst du anscheinend auch nicht klar, aber egal, bist sicher schon 18. ^^
> 
> Ich habe mich übrigens nicht mal an das letzte Design gewohnt...



Nur mal am Rande, ich bin 32.
Wem die Webseite jetzt nicht mehr gefällt, der darf es gerne äussern.

Aber hier reinkommen und schreiben, ist eh alles ******, wir wissen beide was ich damit meine, der ist nicht erwachsen genug.
Natürlich wird nicht jedem die neue Webseite gefallen, darf man auch schreiben, aber bitte etwas zivilisierter als sowas hier:



> Ja, das ist totale Kacke.










M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich mag wie das neue Forum die Menschen wieder zu mehr Kommunikation anregt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gefällt mir!


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Naja, ist es aber. 

Bei der letzten Designänderung haben sich auch viele beschwert und es hat nichts gebracht, obwohl die Kritik mehr oder weniger sachlich gehalten war. 
Die Änderung damals war aber nichts gegen "das" hier...


----------



## buenzli2 (24. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich mag wie das neue Forum die Menschen wieder zu mehr Kommunikation anregt!


Das wird Rekord! Und morgen sind 5000 gebannt. ^^ - Es tut mir ja leid um den Shitstorm, aber man hätte die Seite vernünfiger und sanfter Redesignen können. Ich will ja nicht eine andere Frau, nur weil sie beim Frisör war. Und ja, ich wäre vielleicht leicht entrüstet, wenn sie sich auch noch gleich zu einem 08/15 Zombie Barbie hätte liften lassen. Aber es gibt ja auch Leute die Mögen Pelze, oder Burger. - Ich kann ehrlicherweise eh nicht mehr mitreden mit 40.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. November 2014)

Die Idee, das alte Design als Option anzubieten, hört sich doch eigentlich extrem goil an... dann haben alle, was sie wollen  Egal wer die Idee hatte: "Gefällt mir!"


----------



## buenzli2 (24. November 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Die Idee, das alte Design als Option anzubieten, hört sich doch eigentlich extrem goil an... dann haben alle, was sie wollen  Egal wer die Idee hatte: "Gefällt mir!"


So wie MS bei 8?  Ich befürchte man wird es uns nicht geben, auch wenn es möglich wäre.


----------



## David009 (24. November 2014)

Ich fand das vorletzte design am besten, dass jetzige ist noch schlechter als das letzte.Alles sieht gleich aus, nichts sticht hervor.
Spart ihr an Farbe?? Wieso nicht gleich schwarz/weiß. Etwas mehr leben hätte ich mir gewünscht.

Besonders gute designer habt ihr nicht oder?Die Seite kann optisch mit keiner mithalten, nicht weil die so geil ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Wenigstens kann man wieder Leute stalken.


----------



## StefanStg (24. November 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Die Idee, das alte Design als Option anzubieten, hört sich doch eigentlich extrem goil an... dann haben alle, was sie wollen  Egal wer die Idee hatte: "Gefällt mir!"



Wo geht denn das?


----------



## MyBallsHurt (24. November 2014)

Gefällt mir nicht wirklich. :/ 
Viel zu viel scrollen nötig, auch in den Artikeln. Die vorherige Seite war viieeel übersichtlicher. Ist mir auch zu viel weiß, und so n "randlosen" matten style wie bei win8/skype/watever mochte ich noch nie, aber das ist wohl eher geschmackssache :I


----------



## -Chefkoch- (24. November 2014)

Da ist der Gefällt mir Button


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlicherweise eh nicht mehr mitreden mit 40.


Jetzt nicht traurig sein, da kommen wir alle hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frittenkalle (24. November 2014)

Das Design ist ja mal total in die Hose gegangen. Alles viel zu unübersichtlich, nichts ist klar gegliedert, alles verschwindet in einem Meer aus Weiß. Die letzte Seite war einfach viel übersichtlich, lesen wird zu ner Ansprengung..


----------



## Digg (24. November 2014)

Im Forum sieht man oben rechts in einem Thread nicht mehr die Anzahl der Anworten. Habe es im Screen mal rot umrahmt.
Gewöhnungsbedürftig....
Ist es denn aus irgendeinem Grund notwendig, da umzusatteln?


----------



## buenzli2 (24. November 2014)

OK, jetzt bin ich auch sauer!!! 30 Tracker und diese Startseite!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr habt echt einen an der Waffel, sorry! Ich bin weg und verzichte. Elender Dreckskapitalismus!!! UND WER BEZAHLT FÜR MEINE DATEN!!!???


----------



## FraSiWa (24. November 2014)

Bitte gebt das alte Design wieder her


----------



## sinchilla (24. November 2014)

könnten ihr mal ein quickpoll machen?! ich glaube ich habt euch die arbeit umsonst gemacht. ich glaube 2/3 wollen das alte design wieder.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (24. November 2014)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Da ist der Gefällt mir Button


Schon wieder weg.


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. November 2014)

Die dunkelblauen Balken da oben sind auch etwas übertrieben finde ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest den Rahmen am Boden des postheads entfernen


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. November 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> könnten ihr mal ein quickpoll machen?! ich glaube ich habt euch die arbeit umsonst gemacht. ich glaube 2/3 wollen das alte design wieder.



Vermutlich mehr als nur 2/3 

Ach ja... "Gefällt mir" ist schon wieder weg -_ "Oh mein Gott, sie haben 'Gefällt mir' getötet!" _


----------



## Kinguin (24. November 2014)

Der Gefällt mir Button ist mir egal,kann auch ruhig ganz wegbleiben ^^

Zum neuen Design - tja werde ich erstmal gucke wie das mit der Zeit so ist
An sowas gewöhnt man sich vllt ganz gut,Veränderungen sind anfangs oft immer doof 
In paar Tagen werde ich mir nen Urteil erlauben


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> OK, jetzt bin ich auch sauer!!! 30 Tracker und diese Startseite!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen nutze ich einen Werbelocker.
Ist zwar nicht fein, aber so aufgezwungen wie bei PCGH ist es echt selten.

Da kann ich dich voll verstehen.




> _"Oh mein Gott, sie haben 'Gefällt mir' getötet!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der wacht wieder auf, ist doch immer so.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

An das Design könnte ich mich ja gewöhnen, hat ja schon mal geklappt, aber die Bedienung ist einfach besch...


----------



## reisball (24. November 2014)

Egal ob 50% oder 90% der Nutzer gegen das neue Design sind. PCGHX intressiert das nicht die Bohne und das neue Design wird bleiben.
Die wissen, dass der Großteil der Leute den Mist einfach schlucken wird und in vier Wochen (nach der Testphase) kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.


----------



## BikeRider (24. November 2014)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Warum einfach, praktisch und übersichtlich wenn man es durch Mist ersetzen kann?


Ist halt modern und alles was modern ist muss ja gut sein 



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Toll immer noch so schmal. Ich frag mich bei dem Thread hier echt, wo mal überhaupt auf User-Feedback gehört wird (und nicht solche Sachen wie "der Button sollte noch 2 Pixel rüber", übertrieben gesagt).  Hier ne kleine Detailverbesserung, aber das wars auch.
> Wenn ihr mir hier Schei*e vorsetzt und meint, die mit etwas Salz und Pfeffer zu garnieren, ess ich die Sche*ße trotzdem nicht, schmeckt nämlich immer noch schei*e!!
> Ehrlich, der Großteil von uns hat 1920x1080 wenn nicht sogar noch mehr und nicht 1280x1024 oder 640x480 oder. Von wegen "sich den Geräten anpassbares Design", da war die alte Seite meilenweit anpassungsfähiger (durch die freie Auflösungswahl).
> Und wehe, das ist euch zu unsachlich, ich hab das euch lange genug mehrmals sachlich erklärt/vorgeschlagen etc. aber es wird ja nicht drauf gehört, da muss man wohl mal einen härteren Ton anschlagen. So tun als ob man auf die Nutzer hört, aber dann doch wie ein kleines bockiges Kind nicht darauf hören - die Täuschung ist wohl schiefgelaufen.


Ich glaube, hier in diesen Thread gehts nicht mehr darum, was wir User gut oder schlecht finden, sondern was wir an Bugs posten.
Ich denke mal, dass das neue Design so bleiben wird, ob es uns gefällt oder nicht.



Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Wenn man Platz hat kann man ihn ja auch verschwenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der freie Platz ist wohl für Werbung gedacht.
Man könnte die ganze  Seite wohl nach links schieben und rechts eine weitere Spalte einbauen, um den Bildschirm zu füllen und ihn übersichtlicher zu machen.
Ganz nebenbei bräuchte man evtl nicht mehr so viel zu scrollen.
Ich glaube aber eher, dass es so bleiben wird, damit viel Platz für Werbung ist.



FraSiWa schrieb:


> Bitte gebt das alte Design wieder her


Ich auch - es wird aber, denke ich, nicht wieder kommen - schade 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Der Gefällt mir Button ist mir egal,kann auch ruhig ganz wegbleiben ^^



Ich kann auch drauf verzichten.


----------



## SphinxBased (24. November 2014)

Grausam...........war das nötig:what?
Gefällt nicht.....total unübersichtlich und mit werbung zugeballert...
nein danke...und tschüss


----------



## latinoramon (24. November 2014)

sag das nicht so voreilig @reisball   ..... nunja, wir warten erstmal ab und dann wird entschieden


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. November 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir vor ein paar tagen noch gedacht: Wann hat die PCGH Website mal ein neues Design, und zack neues Design da



jezt fehlt nur noch ein GUTES Design.
Sorry finde das ALTE deutllich besser.


----------



## wollekassel (24. November 2014)

Keine wirkliche Verbesserung (subjektiver Eindruck nach 5 min. surfen). Mein 4k Monitor zeigt mir links und rechts gähnende Leere. Das Design sieht ein bissel aus wie Joomla oder irgendein anderes Gratistool. Außerdem runterscrollen bis der Arzt die Sehnenscheidenentzündung kurieren muss. Ich weiß ja nicht ... muss auch gestehen, dass ich als früherer großer PCGH-Printleser und Fan mittlerweile davon weg bin und auch PCGH.de immer weniger ansurfe, dafür klicke ich golem, heise oder das hardwareluxx an (DAS ist ein gutes Web-Design). Die Benchmarks & Co. sind klasse - keine Frage. Aber die Aktualität von PCGH.de ist manchmal arg verzögert, z.B. Artikel über Raid bei boerse.bz Betreiber und andere Artikel standen vorher (mehrere TAGE!) sogar bei spiegelonline.de oder golem oder was weiß ich wo. Dafür liest man hier immer wieder gerne irgendwelche RETRO-Grafikkarten-Geschichten die sowas von ausgelutscht sind --- zzZZZzz


----------



## uka (24. November 2014)

Da der Upload von Bildern nun wieder geht ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... finde manche Bereiche der Seite (blaue Umrandung) schon arg unscharf o.O ...


----------



## Gluksi (24. November 2014)

Was ist den hier für ein Unfall passiert??  Habt ihr die Praktikanten Rangelassen gelle ??


----------



## Shub Niggurath (24. November 2014)

reisball schrieb:


> PCGHX intressiert das nicht die Bohne und das neue Design wird bleiben.


Da ist der Kunde noch König, König der Deppen.



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Der freie Platz ist wohl für Werbung gedacht.
> [...]
> Ich glaube aber eher, dass es so bleiben wird, damit viel Platz für Werbung ist.


Einfach blocken, die wollen es ja so!



uka schrieb:


> ... finde manche Bereiche der Seite (blaue Umrandung) schon arg unscharf o.O ...


Sieht bei mir normal aus.


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

Kann mich sehr gut mit dem neuen Design anfreunden. Passt scho.


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. November 2014)

Naja über das Design kann man sich ja jetzt streiten, aber was ich sehr schade finde, ist das die Usernews nun komplett untergehen werden. Noch weiter unten konntet ihr sie nicht unterbringen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (24. November 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Das werden wir verschmerzen können.



Es geht ja nicht um Schmerzen, sondern um die Frage, ob eine an Win8 angelehnte Webseite, die sich im Wesentlichen über Werbung finanzieren und Apps bedienen lässt, dem Nutzer gefällt (oder nicht).
Ich finde diese neue Seite derart daneben, dass ich beabsichtige, meinen Account zu löschen, falls das "Zeug" hier so bleibt. 
Ich bitte um eine Stellungnahme eines Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. November 2014)

Ich dachte zuerst ich hätte meinen Rausch vom Wochenende noch nicht ganz ausgeschlafen 

Kann man denn nicht wenigstens die Schriftart im Forum wieder ändern? Die Verdana oder Arial früher war viel besser zu lesen als diese kyrillische Schrift jetzt


----------



## -Shorty- (24. November 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ach ja... "Gefällt mir" ist schon wieder weg -_ "Oh mein Gott, sie haben 'Gefällt mir' getötet!" _



Hehehe.  

Ok, bis jetzt wars ja witzig, wann kommt der Rollback?  




HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Ich finde diese neue Seite derart daneben, dass ich beabsichtige, meinen Account zu löschen, falls das "Zeug" hier so bleibt.
> Ich bitte um eine Stellungnahme eines Verantwortlichen.



Leider wahr, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Nur hat es den Anschein von Erpressung wenn man so schreibt, vielleicht sollte man seinen Platz einfach frei machen, wenn man wie hier gebeten wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2014)

Na super auch die neue Seite ist nicht für 3840x2160 geeignet.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (24. November 2014)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine Stellungnahme eines Verantwortlichen.



Sehr unwahrscheinlich das ein computec Verantwortlicher hier posten wird.


----------



## s7evin (24. November 2014)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um Schmerzen, sondern um die Frage, ob eine an Win8 angelehnte Webseite, die sich im Wesentlichen über Werbung finanzieren und Apps bedienen lässt, dem Nutzer gefällt (oder nicht).
> Ich finde diese neue Seite derart daneben, dass ich beabsichtige, meinen Account zu löschen, falls das "Zeug" hier so bleibt.
> Ich bitte um eine Stellungnahme eines Verantwortlichen.



dann lösche doch deinen account. wenn interessiert es.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. November 2014)

Warts ab  interessiert auch dich bald.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

Hier stimmt auch noch das eine oder andere nicht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VikingGe (24. November 2014)

> Das alte Design gefiel mir um einiges besser. Man hatte viel mehr Informationen auf einem Blick


Naja, die Menge der Informationen, die der Mensch gleichzeitig auch verarbeiten kann, liegt zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich unter der Menge, die PCGH einem früher um die Ohren geworfen hat. 

Meine Kritik zum Design habe ich ja schon vor einigen Wochen geäußert, grundsätzlich gefällt es mir, die Problemchen und Macken sind aber noch größtenteils dieselben (ja, auch in einem Werbeblocker-freien Browser - und ich muss leider denen zustimmen, die sagen, dass die Werbung auf der neuen Seite einfach eine absolute Katastrophe ist). Was ich noch anmerken würde, ist, dass die Schrift im Forum immer noch sehr klein ist - dafür, dass das Forum bildschirmfüllend ist, _zu_ klein für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## naruto8073 (24. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue Designe für ganz gut  gelungen. 
hab nur 10 min gebraucht und schon komm ich mit allem zu recht. 
Vor allem gefällt mir die Schriftgröße und der gesamte Aufbau der Seite.


----------



## Gummert (24. November 2014)

Gewöhnungsbedürftig.... allerdings verglichen zu vorher: Kiddie-Style ist hiermit beseitigt.


----------



## Deimos (24. November 2014)

Finds jetzt wirklich net so schlimm. Wie immer Gewöhnungssache.
Die alte PCGH-Startseite war imo derart unübersichtlich und überschwemmt von irgendwelchen Preisvergleichen und Schnäppchen, die mich keinen Deut interessieren. Ich hoffe, man findet so wieder schneller die Artikel, die man sucht. Insofern ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne.

Zudem konnte ich auf meinem Mobile sogar die Seite aufrufen UND (!) bedienen, ohne dass ein Werbefenster die gesamte Seite unschliessbar verdeckt hätte! 
(so traurig das ist, das ist nicht mal sarkastisch gemeint...)

Bezüglich Forendesign oder - bedienung vermisse ich bisher nichts, was ich vorher jeweils gebraucht hätte.
Das Layout ist soweit nicht wirklich schön, aber auch nicht unübersichtlicher als vorher imo.

Einen kleinen Vorteil habe ich inzwischen auch schon entdeckt: das Schreibfenster läss sich beliebig per Drag- and Drop vergrössern. Die fixe Grösse zuvor war echt nervig.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Was ist das denn für eine Schriftart? 
Und wo sind die Smileys bei der Direkt Antwort geblieben?


----------



## Perseus88 (24. November 2014)

Finde das Alte auch besser.


----------



## MG42 (24. November 2014)

Bitte, macht Fratzebn-Design weg,  oder die Annäherung, das ist ja zum Kotzen, habt ihr keinen Stolz, oder seid ihr nicht noch ein bißchen anders als der ganze Rest von Einheitsbrei...???
Denn: GLEICHSCHALTUNG, bitte Nicht, Das hat doch früher auch nicht zu was guten geführt  .

Lasst doch einfach für die Ewig-Gestrigen das alte Design unter Einstellungen (Benutzerkontrollzentrum) optional verfügbar.

Die Alte Form hatte noch plastische Form, jetzt ist es platt und stumpf.


----------



## hann96 (24. November 2014)

Ich bin begeistert. Endlich habt ihr euch von der alten, nicht für Mobile Endgeräte gedachter Website verabschiedet.
Die Farbkonstellation wirkt auch besser. Ihr habt laut ColorZilla ca. 45 Farben benutzt. 

Habe aber noch nicht gecheckt, wo man Bugs melden soll!?
Ich mach's mal hier:
1. Wenn man den Viewport verkleinert, ist unter der Navigation ein weißer Bereich (ist der für Werbung reserviert?).
2. Zudem ist die Breadcrumb verrutscht, oder soll das so sein? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus 

3. Die Seitenzahlen sind ebenfalls verrutscht.

4. Wenn ihr die Hauptseite (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/) betrachtet und das Suchsymbol (bei verkleinertem Viewport) anklickt, dann ist nicht alles im Browser zu sehen.


Mein Browser:
Google Chrome 39.0.2171.65 m

OS:
Windows 8.1


EDIT:
Achso und wenn ein User keinen Avatar besitzt, dann sieht das Merkwürdig aus. (Siehe 1. Anhang)


----------



## Rarek (24. November 2014)

immer diese Antihater die mMn. nicht zu verstehen sind...

also ich habe bereits Augenschmerzen vom Design, einfach schlimm sowas...


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Wenn ich auf "Pinnwand Nachricht anzeigen" klicke komme ich auf "Meine Aktivitäten".
Da will ich aber nicht hin. Kann man so einrichten dass man gleich auf die Pinnwand kommt ohne noch extra was klicken zu müssen?



Rarek schrieb:


> also ich habe bereits Augenschmerzen vom Design, einfach schlimm sowas...



Ich auch. Sieht voll nach Windows 8 Design Modus aus.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. November 2014)

Forum: Find ich O.K., hätte aber besser gelöst werden können. Besonders in der Titelzeile! 
Allgemein: Eure Schriftart wird nicht gut in Chromium-basierten Browsern dargestellt! In Firefox geht es ganz i.O., schön ist aber dennoch anders!
Performancetechnisch übrigens ein RÜCKSCHRITT!!! 
Startseite: Kaputt (Abstände stimmen einfach an vielen stellen nicht!) und nicht auf 16:9 ausgelegt. Hier muss am Meisten grundsätzlich nachgebessert werden!


----------



## EcOnOmiC (24. November 2014)

Wenn ihr schn dran seit, vergrössert eure schrift, 

ihr habt die kleinste von meinen lieblingsseiten 
zt. Kaum lesbar auf dem tab.

schade ich hasse so änderungen schon pc.games war kake


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

Die Schriftdarstellung ist hier auch ziemlich schlimm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(kein Kompressionsartefakt oder sowas, die Rundungen der Buchstaben sehen oben wirklich so aus)


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Das Eingabe Feld bei der Direkt Antworten könnte größer sein. also mehr Zeilen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. November 2014)

Ein einziger Krampf im Kopf, ohne Addons womit ich das aussehen der Seite verändern kann ist das neue Design für mich eine einzige Zumutung, ich muss unzählige Flächen ausblenden und entfernen sodass ich es wieder halbwegs brauchbar empfinde, und dennoch ist es weder Fisch noch Fleisch was am ende dabei herauskommt.
Wie man so etwas schaffen kann das man alles vergrößert und gleichzeitig so viel Platz verschwendet ist mir ein Rätsel, das schaffen auch nur die wenigsten, muss wohl eine aussterbende Kunst sein die man um jeden Preis aufleben will *kopfschüttel*
Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr anderen es seht, aber ich empfinde das alles als ein Beta-Test, hier ist noch sehr viel im argen, und wenn das bleibt ... weiter will ich gar nicht schreiben


----------



## Edelhamster (24. November 2014)

Ich fand das alte Design besser!  Diese ganzen Seitenanpassungen für die vermeintlich bessere Handhabung auf Tablets geht mir total auf den Keks.  Ich bin hier doch bei PC-Games Hardware und nicht bei Tablet-Games Hardware..


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Die Texte sind kaum zu lesen und ich habe schon einen 30 Zoll Monitor.
Da muss dringend noch nachgebessert werden.
ebenso kann ich die schon gelesenen Threads von den ungelesenen kaum unterscheiden.
Es ist zwar nett wenn die ungelesenen eine etwas dickere Schrift haben aber der Unterschied ist viel zu gering.
Und dann eben die Schriftart.


----------



## Big D (24. November 2014)

So, kleines Update zu meiner Meinung, da ich jetzt zu Hause sitze (1920 x 1080 27"; Browser Iron)

Ich fang gleich mal mit was positivem an: Mir gefällt der graue Hintergrund bei den News, lässt sich deutlich besser lesen.  sehr schön

Allerding ist mir die Schrift immer noch zu groß, damit könnte ich aber leben, wenn man den Platz auf der Seite besser ausnutzen würde, also:

1. News-Spalte nach links erweitern und so den Raum bis zum Bildschirmrand verwenden
2. eine Spalte mehr benutzen (zB für die Quickpolls) da es jetzt bei mir wirklich so ist, das nur 50% des Bildschirms benutzt werden und der Rest ist weiß (ausgenommen die Werbung)
3. generell alles etwas in die Breite ziehen, damit die Seite nicht so lang nach unten gezogen wird

hoffe das ein bisschen was berücksichtigt wird, finde es aber schön, das auf Kritik ein bisschen eingegangen wird. Und mit Kritik meine ich nicht " Ich will das alte Design zurück" weil, seien wir mal erlich, das wird nicht zurück kommen, also versuchen wir doch lieber, das neue Design so anzupassen, das es angenehm benutzt werden kann.


----------



## borni (24. November 2014)

Bekommt man die Schrift auch irgendwie wieder scharf?


----------



## Gast20141127 (24. November 2014)

Grauenhaft. Sowohl am 24" Monitor als auch am 10" Tablet...
Den Designer der das verbrochen hat sollte man gleich morgen zum Arbeitsamt schicken.
Was ist los im Hause Computec ?
Hoffentlich wird die Print nicht auch noch so verhunzt.
Ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## borni (24. November 2014)

Und warum hat die Main, obwohl auf 100% Scale eingestellt, auf einem Full HD Monitor in der Breite einen Scrollbalken???


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich fand das alte Design besser!  Diese ganzen Seitenanpassungen für die vermeintlich bessere Handhabung auf Tablets geht mir total auf den Keks.  Ich bin hier doch bei PC-Games Hardware und nicht bei Tablet-Games Hardware..


Keine Sorge, auf dem Tablet steuert es sich jetzt noch bekloppter als vorher.


----------



## Aysem (24. November 2014)

Lasst euch nicht alles schlecht reden. Die meisten Menschen haben ein Problem mit Veränderungen. Mir gefällt eher neues Design, sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf dem Pad. Etwas Feinabstimmung ist sicherlich noch notwendig, nichtsdestotrotz finde ich es persönlich übersichtlicher und auch zeitgemäßer als das alte Design.


----------



## strongarrm (24. November 2014)

Gar nicht mitbekommen, dass hier umgebaut wird. Das Ergebnis ist total unübersichtlich und ein echter Rückschritt. Ich hatte PCGH gerade wegen des schlichten Designs den anderen Plattformen vorgezogen. Wenn das Design bleibt, dann werde ich mir ne andere Site suchen.


----------



## hann96 (24. November 2014)

Aysem schrieb:


> Lasst euch nicht alles schlecht reden. Die meisten Menschen haben ein Problem mit Veränderungen. Mir gefällt eher neues Design, sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf dem Pad. Etwas Feinabstimmung ist sicherlich noch notwendig, nichtsdestotrotz finde ich es persönlich übersichtlicher und auch zeitgemäßer als das alte Design.



Puh, ich bin doch nicht der einzige dem das Design gefällt


----------



## Cube (24. November 2014)

Finde ich unübersichtlich... wiel man jetzt noch weiter nach unten scrollen musss um alles zu lesen können


----------



## Big D (24. November 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Puh, ich bin doch nicht der einzige dem das Design gefällt



An sich find ich es nicht so katastrophal wie andere es sagen, mein größter Kritikpunkt ist halt der Platz am linken Bildschirmrand, rechts ist mir das weitgehend egal, aber man sollte die Main, Artikel und News so aufteilen wie das Forum: Rechts Platz für Werbung und die Textboxen bis an den linken Rand. Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung  aber es würde das Lesen deutlich angenehmer machen.


----------



## h_tobi (24. November 2014)

Cube schrieb:


> Finde ich unübersichtlich... wiel man jetzt noch weiter nach unten scrollen musss um alles zu lesen können



Dem muss ich leider zustimmen.

Eine dünne Trennlinie zwischen den News links/mitte würde auch etwas mehr Übersicht bringen.

Muss mich echt stark umgewöhnen. Ich lese lieber von links (Newsliste) nach rechts (Artikel) wie es vorher war. Jetzt ist es ja anders herum.


----------



## DerBusch13 (24. November 2014)

Wie ich schon in der Beta geschrieben habe, finde ich das Design immer noch unter aller Sau! Es ist zu unübersichtlich, die Schrift ist zu groß, manchmal lädt die Seite einfach nicht ?!

Im Forum wird es auch etwas schwerer die schon gelesen Threads zu sehen... 

Auf gut Deutsch gesagt einfach mist, das alte Design ist einfach besser! Warum wollte ihr denn diese schei* Tablet und Handy Designs haben ???
Hier geht es um"PC Games Hardware" und nicht um irgend ein Handy quatsch.

LG Busch


----------



## LiL Fränkii (24. November 2014)

Sieht doch recht schick aus!


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (24. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue Design richtig schlecht. Sorry. Total unübersichtlich und überladen! Schaut doch mal im Direktvergleich eure aktuelle Seite und z.b. Hardwareluxx oder Tom's Hardware an, oder auch euer altes Design. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.
Wer auch immer das verbrochen hat: Bitte gebt mir wenigstens die Möglichkeit das alte Design zu benutzen.
Wenn das so unübersichtlich bleibt wie es ist werde ich mich wohl eher umorientieren.


----------



## majorguns (24. November 2014)

Oh man die Seite war mal so toll und übersichtlich, jetzt erinnert sie mich nur noch an Windows 8 vom Design und ich weiß schon warum ich das nicht nutze...


----------



## DiePalme (24. November 2014)

Naja... besser als das Alte... aber ein paar Trennlinien und veränderte Schriftgrößen wären ein deutliches Plus für mehr Übersicht. Vor allem ein paar Linien zur Unterteilung sind nach meinem Empfinden ein absolutes Muss bei diesem Design.  Aktuell sieht es eher Halbfertig aus.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. November 2014)

Also ich finde das redesign erstes nicht sehr ansprechend und zum anderen nicht gerade sehr performant. Allein das scrollen hat ein derbes delay, das geht gar nicht und hat mir schon bei PC-Games nicht gefallen. Tja schade.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Die betreffende Abteilung hat jeweils erst bei Erreichten 1.5 Promille angefangen, am neuen Design zu arbeiten - anders kann ich mir diesen dampfenden Kackhaufen einfach nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Lelwani (24. November 2014)

in einem wort: schei*e


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. November 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Vermutlich mehr als nur 2/3
> 
> Ach ja... "Gefällt mir" ist schon wieder weg -_ "Oh mein Gott, sie haben 'Gefällt mir' getötet!" _




haha *Gefällt mir * gedrückt .. Bist wohl am Zombie vorbeigelaufen!    

Hier fliegt eine PCGH Stubenfliege Extrem ,die stechen kann 




> Also ich finde das redesign erstes nicht sehr ansprechend und zum anderen nicht gerade sehr performant. Allein das scrollen hat ein derbes delay, das geht gar nicht und hat mir schon bei PC-Games nicht gefallen. Tja schade.



genau meiner Meinung



@Topic :

Nach dem Löschvorgang wird sich bestimmt ein Admin der Meuchelnde Horde vorzeigen oder ?


----------



## Softy (24. November 2014)

falscher Thread


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2014)

So also ich bin jetzt mit Safari online und hier ist die Seite genauso performant wie früher. Eben mit dem IE fand ichs leicht langsamer aber nicht störend.



> in einem wort: schei*e



Was genau ist denn ********?


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2014)

Auf der neuen Seite läuft die Suchfunktion im Browser (Chromium) nicht richtig. Die Fundstellen können nicht markiert werden.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Machen wir's doch so^^
http://strawpoll.me/3057189


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue Design nicht sonderlich. 

Konstruktive Kritik:
Bringt die PCGHX-App wieder zum laufen, Tapatalk ist wenn ich gedrosselt bin recht langsam und somit für den Alltag schlechter geeignet. Wenn ihr schon ein  für "mobil" Ausgelegtes Layout habt dann haut keine Werbung rein die die Seitenbreite um gut 1/3 oder noch mehr vergrößert, das muss doch besser gehen. Die Seitennavigation neigt übrigens dazu Selbstmord zu begehen, ist kaum benutzbar. Ich hab beim schreiben dieses Beitrags gefühlt alle drei Wörter "gespeichert" unten rechts in der Ecke stehen und das nervt einfach nur massiv. Früher hat man bei erhalt einer PN auch ne Mail bekommen, das fand ich ausgesprochen praktisch.  Am PC sieht es aus wie am Handy, da war die alte Ansicht eindeutig besser- besonders die großen weißen Balken an den Seiten stören mich ziemlich.


----------



## PCTom (24. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6985503 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein einziger Krampf im Kopf, ohne Addons womit ich das aussehen der Seite verändern kann ist das neue Design für mich eine einzige Zumutung, ich muss unzählige Flächen ausblenden und entfernen sodass ich es wieder halbwegs brauchbar empfinde, und dennoch ist es weder Fisch noch Fleisch was am ende dabei herauskommt.
> Wie man so etwas schaffen kann das man alles vergrößert und gleichzeitig so viel Platz verschwendet ist mir ein Rätsel, das schaffen auch nur die wenigsten, muss wohl eine aussterbende Kunst sein die man um jeden Preis aufleben will *kopfschüttel*
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr anderen es seht, aber ich empfinde das alles als ein Beta-Test, hier ist noch sehr viel im argen, und wenn das bleibt ... weiter will ich gar nicht schreiben



Weiß nicht was das sollte mit dem Design aber das ist ja mal voll für den Ars.. ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen und vielen anderen denn ich muß suchen und wenn ich etwas auf einer Page suchen muß als PCGH Veteran werden Neulinge gleich komplett abgeschreckt. Ich finde hier kann man nur etwas verbessern wenn man komplett ans Reißbrett zurück geht und von vorn anfängt.
Win 8 wurde für das Design von euch abgestraft aber Ihr setzt sogar noch einen drauf.


----------



## TroaX (24. November 2014)

Das mit der Schrift nehme ich zurück. Das Problem lag am Monitor auf der Arbeit. Zu Hause sieht es mit der Schrift ok aus. Also Fehlalarm


----------



## RayasVati (24. November 2014)

bitte nicht......das ja voll unübersichtlich -.-


----------



## Lyran (24. November 2014)

Finde das neue Design unübersichtlich und der Kontrast von Dunkelblau und Hellgrau ist viel zu hoch, tut mir echt in den Augen weh. Das alte Design gefällt mir deutlich besser, sowohl funktionell als auch visuell


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. November 2014)

Das Design ist endlich in der richtigen Skalierung passend zu meinem Monitor, trotzdem finde ich das Design sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Noch gewöhnungsbedürftiger finde ich das Niveau einiger Kommentare hier, klar ist das noch nicht wirklich 1A, aber die werkeln hier noch dran, gebt ihnen also auch die Zeit!...manche scheinen noch im bzw. den Kindergartensprech nicht ablegen zu können /wollen..Erinnert mich eher an Computerbild...Traurig


----------



## Big D (24. November 2014)

hier einfach mal um mein Problem zu verdeutlichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Adblocker, Ghostery etc. sind aus
OS: Windows 8
27" @ 1920 x 1080 
Browser: SRWare IronVersion 35.0.1900.0

Der Platz rechts stört mich nicht mal so doll, aber die leere Spalte links geht einfach nicht, ich weiß das ihr euch mit Werbung finanziert, aber ihr habt die ganze rechte Seite dafür, macht es doch bitte wieder komfortabel und den "Lesebereich" größer indem er wieder bis zum linken Bildschirmrand reicht.


EDIT:
ach ja, was mir grad aufgefallen ist: die Formatierung in den Kommentaren wird nicht in die Felder unter den Artikeln übernommen, sieht nich schick aus, solltet ihr euch nochmal ansehen


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> klar ist das noch nicht wirklich 1A



Es ist nicht mal 5C.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. November 2014)

Die neue Seite ist fürchterlich unübersichtlich und schlecht zu lesen. Schade für die viele Mühe, liebes Webseitenteam, aber das ist Grütze.


----------



## pedi (24. November 2014)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Die neue Seite ist fürchterlich unübersichtlich und schlecht zu lesen. Schade für die viele Mühe, liebes Webseitenteam, aber das ist Grütze.


das hast du aber sehr, sehr, sehr freundlich umschrieben.
ich finds einfach nur sxxxxxxxe.


----------



## sfc (24. November 2014)

Ich finde sie ebenfalls sehr unübersichtlich. Als ich heute PCGH aufgemacht habe, dachte ich, ich würde vor einem überdimensionalen Tablet hocken. Sieht gar nicht mehr wie ne echte Webseite aus, sondern wie ne hochskalierte mobile Ansicht von Smartphone oder Tablet.


----------



## h_tobi (24. November 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Und warum hat die Main, obwohl auf 100% Scale eingestellt, auf einem Full HD Monitor in der Breite einen Scrollbalken???



Damit du dir die seitliche Werbung besser ansehen kannst.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue Design absolut !"§$%, wie kann ich trotzdem das alte verwenden?
Habe Probleme bei der Darstellung auf einem WQHD Monitor...
Der Text ist teilweise sehr unscharf!

Und das Forum sieht einfach unübersichtlich aus.

Grüße


----------



## Kusanar (24. November 2014)

Ich glaub ich brauch einen Full-HD Monitor ... oder gleich 4k.... bei mir sind einige Elemente jetzt um Faktor x größer. Und der Kontrast ist definitiv zu heftig...


----------



## HagBC (24. November 2014)

Ich finde die neue Webseite ist einfach die reinste Katastrophe. In Sachen Usability und User Experience habt ihr hier, meiner Ansicht nach, ganz eindeutig Rückschritte gemacht. Das Feedback ist ebenfalls entsprechend eindeutig. Ich hoffe, dass eure Entscheidung nicht endgültig ist.

MfG
Ein langjähriger Leser


----------



## StefanStg (24. November 2014)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Damit du dir die seitliche Werbung besser ansehen kannst.



Das wird der Grund sein. PCGH ohne Adblocker geht schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Defenz0r (24. November 2014)

Ohne Witz, wenn das Design nicht aufgebessert wird bin ich raus


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Das wird der Grund sein. PCGH ohne Adblocker geht schon lange nicht mehr



"Gefällt mir"


----------



## CoreLHD (24. November 2014)

Im allgemeinen kann ich positives Feedback geben, das Design wirkt endlich mal modern. Es gibt aber auch zwei Sachen die mich stören: es gibt keinen direkten "Neue Beiträge" Link mehr und das Profil-Icon ist etwas uneindeutig, den Namen fänd ich da besser. Dann sieht man auch gleich auf den ersten Blick, dass man eingeloggt ist.


----------



## Kusanar (24. November 2014)

@Vorposter: Ich weiß nicht, aber bei mir steht mein Name nebenbei .... 

Ich dachte anfangs, jemand hätte die Seite gehackt weil alles so komisch aussah.

Bitte macht auch wieder euer altes Browser-Icon rein. Das neue gelbe X sieht nicht wirklich gut aus und hat in Relation zu eurer Website gesehen Null Wiedererkennungswert.

Und dass beim ersten Antworten jetzt der Thread verschwindet ist auch sehr unangenehm


----------



## Cube (24. November 2014)

Man wird jetzt von den texten richtig zugeballert " text,text,text"... überall nur noch Buchstaben ahhh augenkrebs


----------



## Cube (24. November 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Das wird der Grund sein. PCGH ohne Adblocker geht schon lange nicht mehr




++++++


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Rotkäppchen: PCGH, Warum hast du so viele grelle Flächen in deinem Forum?
PCGH: Damit ich besser werben kann.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Rotkäppchen: PCGH, Warum hast du so viele grelle Flächen in deinem Forum?
> PCGH: Damit ich besser werben kann.



Gefällt mir! Sehr!


----------



## PurpleACE (24. November 2014)

Boah sry aber langsam wirds mir echt zuviel mit den ganzen Popups hier, Design mäßig lass ich es mir ja noch grade so gefallen aber mit soviel Werbung werd ich sonst nirgends zugeallert. Das ist wohl der Dank für Jahre langes Pcgh Hefte kaufen *Ironie aus*


----------



## marvinj (24. November 2014)

lukas93h schrieb:


> Sieht moderner aus... ähnlich modern wie Windows 8... Ich hasse Windows 8...



Hahahaha  

Naja erstmal: Augenkrebs. alles was danach kam, sah ich nichtmehr. Spaß. Wirkt nun aufgeräumter und wie jede andere X-beliebe Moderne Seite auch...gähn


----------



## StefanStg (24. November 2014)

Ich lösche gerade mein ABO sehe doch nicht ein das bei 60€ im Jahr so eine ******* bei rauskommt


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

PurpleACE schrieb:


> Boah sry aber langsam wirds mir echt zuviel mit den ganzen Popups hier, Design mäßig lass ich es mir ja noch grade so gefallen aber mit soviel Werbung werd ich sonst nirgends zugeallert. Das ist wohl der Dank für Jahre langes Pcgh Hefte kaufen *Ironie aus*




AdBlock Edge, NoScript -> Problem gelöst.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2014)

Und die nächste PC Seite, die ihr super PC Design für so ein pseudo-modernes Tablet-Quatsch-Design opfert...

Wer braucht schon Übersicht und viele Informationen ohne Scrollen, wenn man einfach große Buttons und viel weißes Nichts haben kann?

Man hätte auch einfach eine Mobil-Seite für Tablets und Smartphones machen können anstatt die Hauptseite derart zu ruinieren und sie praktisch für jeden PC Nutzer zu einem einzigen Ärgernis zu machen. 

Danke, dass man mal wieder so intensiv an die Kernleserschaft (aka PC Nutzer) gedacht hat! /Ironie off


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Die PCGH hat sich ein Vorbild an der 1990er Chip genommen. War mal gut, hat vor langer Zeit angefangen nachzulassen und ist mittlerweile nicht mehr viel besser als CBild. 


Das Design passt dazu wie die Faust auf's Auge, wird einem doch etwas direkt beim Aufrufen der Seite unmissverständlich klar gemacht:
"Hier gibt es nichts ausser Kopfschmerzen, geh weg, ich will dich hier nicht und übrigens, das Abo gibt's hier".


----------



## strelok (24. November 2014)

Buhh, das is schon ne arge änderung! Mir gefiel es ehrlich gesagt vorher um Welten besser. Ich bin kein großer Freund von dem Tablet Pc Design klumpert. Naja, vielleicht muss man sich ja nur daran gewöhnen.


----------



## Rarek (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Machen wir's doch so^^
> http://strawpoll.me/3057189



wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal?

Aber bisher ist es ja eindeutig...


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und die nächste PC Seite, die ihr super PC Design für so ein pseudo-modernes Tablet-Quatsch-Design opfert...


Nur deswegen hab ich gerade mal mit dem Tablet auf die Main geguckt: Damit sieht das neue Design tatsächlich prima aus  .


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. November 2014)

Die Forenseite gefällt mir bisher recht gut, die satten Farben wirken moderner als das blassblau. Wirkt generell aufgeräumter. Gut gemacht 

Was mich etwas stört sind die kleinen Bedienflächen in der oberen Leiste, da ist viel ungenutzter Platz, kann sich das Teil nicht an der Bildschirmgröße skalieren?

(Für euch) unangenehmer Nebeneffekt: AdBlock entfernt neuerdings restlos alles, auf der alten Page war das noch nicht so. Und es werden auf der Main zu wenig Informationen angezeigt.


----------



## L-man (24. November 2014)

schade das mit dem Update die komplette Übersichtlicgkeit der Seite, die sie positiv von anderen Seiten abgehoben hat verloren gegangen ist. Man ist gefühlt NUR NOCH am scrollen ohne nennenswert Informationen zu erhalten. So war es mir immer wichtig direkt unter dem Beitrag die neusten Foreneinträge dazu zu sehen das scheint auch vorbei zu sein. Eine klare Gliederung wie sie vorher da war scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Sehr schade sollte die Seite so bleiben wie sie jetzt ist wird sie von der Seite die ich eigendlich immer als erstes nach dem öffnen des Browsers besucht habe zu einer Seite die nicht mehr besucht wird da sie ohne Mehrwert jegliche Übersicht verloren hat. R.I.P. eine der letzten vernünftigen News Seiten.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Bis jetzt sieht's bitter aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mitmachen will:
http://strawpoll.me/3057189


----------



## Sebi1998 (24. November 2014)

Erstmal ein dickes Fettes Lob ! Die Seite ist jetzt richtig schön und übersichtlicher !  Gute Arbeite !


----------



## Gast1668381003 (24. November 2014)

Insgesamt finde ich das neue Layout nicht sehr einladend, fast schon "ungemütlich". Ich habe  jetzt eher das Gefühl, mir die Seite auf einem Tablett anzuschauen - besonders diese modernde Schriftart finde ich fürchterlich 

Insgesamt ist die Seite zu hell, zu hoher Kontrast, der Zeilenabstand könnte mMn ein wenig geringer sein. 

"Beliebte Tests" und "Beliebte Specials" sind abgesetzt weiter unten vorzufinden ? Das macht die Sache nicht unbedingt übersichtlicher...


----------



## Big D (24. November 2014)

So, das Forum stell ich mal aussen vor, weil das noch benutzbar ist, aber News-seitig bin ich dann erstmal woanders unterwegs, bis eine einfache und vor allem Bildschirmausnutzende Version live ist, falls das passieren sollte.
hab alle meine Kritikpunkte im Thread schon genannt.


----------



## kennedy46 (24. November 2014)

Kann mich mit diesem Design nicht anfreunden.
Ich fand es schon auf www.pcgames.de beschissen.
Naja bin eh nicht mehr oft hier....


----------



## Naennon (24. November 2014)

Lelwani schrieb:


> in einem wort: schei*e



+1, mehr ist nicht zu sagen


----------



## Rarek (24. November 2014)

^^ [like] ^^


----------



## darkycold (24. November 2014)

Mir gefällt es auch nicht. Sehr unübersichtlich.
Gerade die Übersichtlichkeit hat mir beim alten Design gefallen.
Allgm. die Aufmachung, Schrift, Formatierung ist nicht meins. Mir gefällt es sowieso eher sachlicher.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. November 2014)

... ok ... wtf is this sh*t?!

(Und nein, konstruktivere Kritik wird da nicht mehr kommen, imo ist damit alles gesagt)


----------



## Quantrill (24. November 2014)

Tolles neues Design. Habe mich schon seit einiger Zeit gefragt wann das alte (meiner Meinung nach inzwischen extrem angestaubte) Design endlich weichen wird. 
So ist endlich alles zeitgemäß und übersichtlich


----------



## Placebo (24. November 2014)

Ich habe das Design schon fast befürchtet. Es ist dem von PCG ähnlich, was auch Sinn macht, weil beide zusammen gehören - und PCG hatte es auch nötig! Bei PCGH sehe ich es eher als Rückschritt an. Neues Design: ja gerne, aber bitte nicht so stark zu Lasten der Übersichtlichkeit. Gamestar hat z.B. einen schönen Mittelweg gewählt, mit dem ich einverstanden wäre.

Zum Forum: vollkommen OK aber wo ist das "Gefällt mir " hin? Hat doch so schön den "+1, /sign, ^^this, I like, ganz meine Meinung"-Spam verhindert...


----------



## Bash0r (24. November 2014)

Es gibt viele positive und negative Aspekte.
Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, ist dass bis schwacher Internetleitung die Performance der Website in meinen Augen deutlich schlechter ist.
Das meiste ist meiner Meinung nach einfach Gewöhnung. Modern ist es auf jeden Fall. 
Ich kann die Umstellung nachvollziehen, auch wenn es meinen Geschmack nicht trifft


----------



## PCTom (24. November 2014)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> ... ok ... wtf is this sh*t?!
> 
> (Und nein, konstruktivere Kritik wird da nicht mehr kommen, imo ist damit alles gesagt)



"gefällt mir"


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> ... ok ... wtf is this sh*t?!
> 
> (Und nein, konstruktivere Kritik wird da nicht mehr kommen, imo ist damit alles gesagt)



Währenddessen bei Computec:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2014)

+1 (Ich schreib jetzt noch irgend einen Unsinn, damit ich die 5-Zeichen-Mindestbegrenzung voll bekomme )


----------



## Brez$$z (24. November 2014)

wahnsinn, kurz nicht rein gekuckt schon zig Comments, Und im schnitt sehen es viele wie ich. 
Wirklich leute, macht was daran. Auf 21 zu 9 ist das der absolute oberkröner.


----------



## Arthax (24. November 2014)

Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht so sehr, fand das alte Design besser.

(Die PC Games.de Seite besuche ich auch nicht mehr, weil das Design einfach schlecht gemacht ist, Seitenbreite wird nicht optimal genutzt und Schriftgröße 20 bei Überschriften ist ein no go^^)


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> im schnitt sehen es viele wie ich.


http://strawpoll.me/3057189/r


----------



## Gamer090 (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> http://strawpoll.me/3057189/r



Wie soll ich da etwas anklicken? Oder ist die Umfrage geschlossen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. November 2014)

Kein Like Button mehr? (((


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> http://strawpoll.me/3057189/r



Ich nehme die Nr.1, daß alte Design gefiel mir viel besser.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich da etwas anklicken? Oder ist die Umfrage geschlossen?



http://strawpoll.me/3057189

Das Suffix /r führt zur Auswertung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. November 2014)

Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, dass wenn man zitiert wird, dieses Zitat in einer anderen Farbe angezeigt wird?




> Zurzeit ist es ja grau.



Kenne es von nem anderen Forum her, dass es hellgrün ist. Man weiß gar nicht, was man da hat, bis man es nicht mehr nutzen kann xD

Beim scrollen durchs Forum sieht man *sofort*, wenn man zitiert wurde.


edit


MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kein Like Button mehr? (((


Er war für kurze Zeit wieder da, dann aber anscheinend wieder entfernt.
Die Entwickler haben irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Plug-In. Gib ihnen noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Big D (24. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich da etwas anklicken? Oder ist die Umfrage geschlossen?


nehm einfach das /r aus dem link weg, das ist die Result seite


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Ok, jetzt habe ich es mal mit dem MacBook probiert und irgendwie habe ich mich beim iPad wohl zu wenig aufgeregt...

PS: Wenn ich etwas unnötig kompliziert haben will, gehe ich in die Arbeit und nicht online...


----------



## Bennz (24. November 2014)

sehr toll, da wird Nichtmal die volle breite vom Monitor genutzt aber eine leiste zum Scrollen ist vorhanden


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. November 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> edit
> 
> Er war für kurze Zeit wieder da, dann aber anscheinend wieder entfernt.
> Die Entwickler haben irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Plug-In. Gib ihnen noch etwas Zeit.




War ja auch nicht böse gemeint, ist mir nur aufgefallen. Ich will ja keine anderen User hier erwähnen die direkt an die Decke gehen wegen einer Webseite


----------



## StefanStg (24. November 2014)

,





Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt habe ich es mal mit dem MacBook probiert und irgendwie habe ich mich beim iPad wohl zu wenig aufgeregt...
> 
> PS: Wenn ich etwas unnötig kompliziert haben will, gehe ich in die Arbeit und nicht online...



Versuche es mal mit einen iPhone da wird man verrückt weil er einen immer ausloggt egal was man macht


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. November 2014)

Meine bisherige Reihenfolge wenn es um deutsche Gameswebsiten ging war. 
1. PCGH 2. Gamestar 3. PCG
Und jetzt wechselt PCGH auch noch zum neuen PCGH Design. News und Kommentarsektion sind viel zu unübersichtlich. Seitenbreite ist ok, es gibt schließlich noch schlankere Websiten. Forum ist ok. Ich persöhnliche hätte gerne allerdings etwas weniger weiß.

Verbesserungsvorschläge:
- Geringerer Zeilenabstand bei Fliestext, Newstext und Kommentare
- 1-3 Schriftgrößen kleiner sowohl Überschriften als auch Fließtext
- die mitscrollende Leiste könnte 20% schlanker sein
- Newsticker auf 3 Zeilen pro News begrenzen

Auch diese Ansicht: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/ ist nicht übersichtlich
- Am besten soweit komprimieren, dass ein Tag auf 1080p passt
- Auf 2 Zeilen pro News begrenzen



> sehr toll, da wird Nichtmal die volle breite vom Monitor genutzt aber eine leiste zum Scrollen ist vorhanden


Gefühlt machen, dass allerdings 75% meiner restlichen Websiten auch so. Da ist PCGH nur einer von vielen.


----------



## Jamahei (24. November 2014)

Die News klein, die Bildchen groß und neue Farben im Forum. Müssen wir uns wohl dran gewöhnen.
Ich spare mir mal das "Schrott" oder das "Alles so schön bunt hier", sage aber mal klar, dass man Dinge nicht nur um des Änderns wegen ändern muss. Musste Microsoft mit Windows 8 schon lernen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. November 2014)

Jamahei schrieb:


> Die News klein, die Bildchen groß und neue Farben im Forum. Müssen wir uns wohl dran gewöhnen.
> Ich spare mir mal das "Schrott" oder das "Alles so schön bunt hier", sage aber mal klar, dass man Dinge nicht nur um des Änderns wegen ändern muss. Musste Microsoft mit Windows 8 schon lernen.



[X] Gefällt mir


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2014)

Das wirklich Traurige an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass man aus falsch verstandenen Gründen (Tabletdesign ist nicht gleich "modern") ein gut bedienbare, übersichtliche und auf PC/Maus optimierte Seite unnötig verschlimmbessert hat. Dass es sich dabei um eine Seite handelt, die sich explizit mit PC Hardware - und eben nicht mit Smartphones oder Tablets - befasst ist geradezu grotesk...


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das wirklich Traurige an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass man aus falsch verstandenen Gründen (Tabletdesign ist nicht gleich "modern") ein gut bedienbare, übersichtliche und auf PC/Maus optimierte Seite unnötig verschlimmbessert hat. Dass es sich dabei um eine Seite handelt, die sich explizit mit PC Hardware - und eben nicht mit Smartphones oder Tablets - befasst ist geradezu grotesk...




[X] Gefällt mir.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> [X] Gefällt mir.


Jop, mir auch ^^


----------



## longtom (24. November 2014)

Was zum Geier ? Wer hat denn das hier Verbrochen ? Ich hoffe mal der läuft nicht mehr frei rum  !


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

@Scholdarr
Und wieso wurde dann nicht der schwerste zu treffende Punkt geändert?
Tipp mal schnell auf einem Tablet auf "gehe zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" neben der Headline. ^^

Alles Andere habe ich leicht getroffen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (24. November 2014)

[X] Und mir ebenfalls!


----------



## borni (24. November 2014)

Was kann man gegen diese merkwürdige Schrift machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (24. November 2014)

Als treuer Anhänger dieser Plattform muss ich auch eher die negativen Punkte hervorheben. 

Webseite:
- Fette Schriftarten im Header sind trotz Clear-Type unscharf (siehe Bild im Anhang)
- Im Bereich "Aktuelle Meldungen" sind fett gedruckte Artikel schlecht lesbar, da einzelne Buchstaben ein einziger Farbklecks sind (siehe Bild im Anhang)
- Der Bereich "Aktuelle Meldungen" ist mir nach wie vor zu schmal. Ich möchte eine Einzeilige News, nicht bis zu 7 Zeilen
- Generell etwas unübersichtlich, da Bereiche optisch nicht sauber getrennt sind
- Schriftgrößen im Pulldown-Menü sind zu groß, fett und teilweise unscharf (Kategorien links)

+ Der Newsticker (kann man den als Startseite festlegen?)
+ Die News selbst sind sauber strukturiert und sehr leserlich

Forum:
- Deutlich zu hell. Die graue Grundfarbe der Main mit hellen Beiträgen wäre deutlich angenehmer
- Gepinnte Threads gehen durch den geringen Kontrast unter
- Bei "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" gehen Threads mit nicht gelesenen Beiträgen unter / sind kaum erkennbar
- Grundsätzlich sehr anstrengend lesbare Startseite (Schrftart zu klein)
- "Neue Beiträge" und "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" räumlich in verschiedenen Dropdowns untergebracht
- Nur ein Bild zum Hochladen im Dateimanager auswählbar
- Beim Betrachten eines Anhanges genügte bisher ein einfaches Scrollen zum Schließen - jetzt nur über Button "Schließen"
- Keine Smileys mehr am einfachen Schreibfenster

+ Automatische Speicherfunktion im Schreibfenster


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

...Das Luxx ist auch schön. 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, der Designer kann doch nicht ganz dicht sein...


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist schnell erklärt. Die Newsleiste der Gamestar ist für Mausbedienung optimiert. Kleine Überschrift, kurzer Text, wenig Abstand.  Bei der PCGH ist jetzt alles radikal für Touchscreens optimiert. Da können die Elemente nämlich nicht so klein sein, weil dann mit seinen Wurstfingern nicht mehr gut navigieren kann. Daher ist alles schön groß und alles mit Abständen versehen...



Da muss ich dir total zustimmen. Diese Abstände stören mich total

Ich frage mich ob es nicht möglich wäre 2gleisig zu fahren. Eine Website eher auf Maus und eine auf Touchscreens optimieren. Einstellbar entweder in den Benuteroptionen. Oder anders: OS A, B, C kriegen Website A, OS X, Y, Z kriegen Website B angezeigt. Nur stört da irgendwie Windows 8, falls die Mobil- und Desktopvarianten als selbes OS ausgelesen werden.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, der Designer kann doch nicht ganz dicht sein...



Wie sehr ich mir den "Gefällt mir"-Button jetzt hersehne ^^ (Der Poll zeigt doch alles...)


----------



## taks (24. November 2014)

Wenn ich auf der Main bei einem Quickpoll mitmachen will (wo ich schon vorher abgestimmt habe) kann ich etwas auswählen und abstimmen klicken, aber es passiert einfach nichts.
Vllt. eine Message anzeigen oder zum Forum weiterleiten?


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Machen wir's doch so^^http://strawpoll.me/3057189


Das Forumdesign von extreme.pcgamesharware.de ist eigentlich OK. Nur die neue Webseite ist leider sehr schlecht.


----------



## latinoramon (24. November 2014)

hab gevotet danke...


----------



## Lelwani (24. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> So also ich bin jetzt mit Safari online und hier ist die Seite genauso performant wie früher. Eben mit dem IE fand ichs leicht langsamer aber nicht störend.
> 
> 
> 
> Was genau ist denn ********?



Die komplette optik , erreichbarkeit von irgendwas sry aber im gegensatz zur alten is das 1. einfach nur hässlich und ich finds umständlich dieses ewige gescrolle nervt einfach nur


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. November 2014)

habe auch gevoted ..  


81 %  für altes Schema ^^  ..  


bin auch für Windows 45 ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

mittlerweile sind 112/138 für das alte Design und zehn von den restlichen 26 Leuten haben "Ich will einfach was anklicken!!!11!!" ausgewählt.
Sehr gut PCGH, so bekommt man die Userbase auch klein. 


Was würde Vader über dieses Update sagen... The incompetency is strong in this one.


----------



## Oromis16 (24. November 2014)

Also rein für den Fall, dass mein Vorschlag des "alten Design Buttons" nicht angenommen wird (Wehe^^):
Ich glaube, den riesigen Spalt zwischen Header und Main zu entfernen (sowohl auf der Startseite als auch im Forum), würde bereits einiges helfen.
(Aber auch dann wärs leider noch meilenweit vom alten Design entfernt :/ )


----------



## Rarek (24. November 2014)

top gemacht, Jetzt kriegt ihr nen Keks!


----------



## BiosShock (24. November 2014)

Uh - ist das euer ernst? Bitte nicht! Ihr zwingt ja einen regelrecht sich an den Ecken überall zu schneiden. Macht kein spaß die Seite auf zu rufen. Wozu haben wir HTML5 bekommen? Damit man eine Seite so Stylt wie es schon vor 10 Jahren möglich war? Keine Kreativität ist zu finden. Alles platt und eckig. Nicht ein bisschen Tiefe. Wer hat das verbrochen? Gebt ihm das Lehrgeld wieder! Wo ihr euch aber mühe gemacht habt ist bei der Werbung. Könnte glatt das doppelte Vertragen. Ich hab noch Platz auf meinen zweiten Monitor. Wie wäre es mit einer Flasche Whisky oder eine schöne reise nach Helgoland. Mal was, was so gar nicht zu Seite passt. Das würde die Seite doch erst richtig "rund" machen. Leute warum macht ihr was so kaputt? Die alte Seite war so schön gewachsen. Überall war was zu finden. Hier ist nur noch Kontrast zu finden und davon 99% weiß.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. November 2014)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, den riesigen Spalt zwischen Header und Main zu entfernen (sowohl auf der Startseite als auch im Forum), würde bereits einiges helfen.




Dort ist die Werbung...


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Hier ist nur noch Kontrast zu finden und davon 99% weiß.



Plot twist: Persil ist der neue Hauptsponsor. 



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Dort ist wäre die Werbung, wenn man adblock ausschaltet...


----------



## Caduzzz (24. November 2014)

Design..joa, ok..bißchen eingewöhnen und mal sehen. Vom Design (immer Geschmackssache) mal abgesehen finde ich aber den Aktivitätenbutton im Profil etwas..ähm ja überflüssig um es mal diplomatisch zu sagen  ..oder ich war zu doof die passenden Einstellungen im Kontrollzentrum zu finden, ein wenig zu viel Information 

und in den Community Gruppen (auch wenn diese ein Nischendasein fristen ) , aber ich kann jetzt nicht mehr als ein Video pro Beitrag posten, bißchen schade, da ich gerne weitere Videos einfügen würde in _einem_ Beitrag (FD Gruppe)


----------



## HeinzNeu (24. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Als treuer Anhänger dieser Plattform muss ich auch eher die negativen Punkte hervorheben.
> 
> Webseite:
> - Fette Schriftarten im Header sind trotz Clear-Type unscharf (siehe Bild im Anhang)
> ...



Beim Lesen oder Schreiben auf einer Seite mit einem Smartphone geht so gut wie nix mehr!


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2014)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Hier ist nur noch Kontrast zu finden und davon 99% weiß.



Das ist so eine richtige "Web 2.0" Krankheit. Weiß, weiß, weiß, jede Seite ist heutzutage nur noch weiß mit ein bisschen Text dazwischen. Da tun einem nach kurzer Zeit schon die Augen weh von der Helligkeit...

Aber wen juckts, wenn man schön "trendy" ist?!


----------



## Oromis16 (24. November 2014)

Sehr richtig, und da stört sie mich auch^^
Nach rechts gehört sie, nicht nach rechts, in die mitte und nach links.
Dieser riesige Spalt zerreißt die Seite doch schon auf den ersten Blick, das macht einfach keinen guten Eindruck. Informationen zueinander, Werbung zueinander.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Warscheinlich hat's bei Computec wieder mal irgendeinem BWL-Studenten ins Hirn geschissen und daraus erwuchs die Idee, man könne mit diesem Design einige Gesichtsbuch-Jünger abwerben...


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @Scholdarr
> Und wieso wurde dann nicht der schwerste zu treffende Punkt geändert?
> Tipp mal schnell auf einem Tablet auf "gehe zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" neben der Headline. ^^
> 
> Alles Andere habe ich leicht getroffen.



Ich meinte vor allem die PCGH Hauptseite und nicht das Forum. Das Form ist doch einfach ein klassiches VBulletin Design, das mir persönlich viel zu hell ist von der Farbpalette her (strengt einfach sehr an beim Lesen, was gerade in einem Forum suboptimal ist)... 


Und das Werbebanner, das die Seite oben so radikal zerreißt zwischen Header und Contentfeld, ist geradezu unverschämt. Da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn praktisch JEDER Adblock und Co. nutzt. Derart aufdringliche und leserfeindliche Werbung ist einfach zu viel des "Guten"...


----------



## S754 (24. November 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, das neue "Design" kotzt mich richtig an   
Ich finde kaum noch etwas und komm überhaupt nicht zurecht. Ich finde, man hätte wenigstens die Option für das alte Design lassen sollen. 
Das wars, ich verschwinde hier, viel zu unübersichtlich.

Dieses HTML5 geht mir langsam auf die nerven. Zwar super für Touch und mobile Geräte, aber für den Desktop ein graus. Jeder kommt mit diesem ach so tollen Flachen Design. Es kotzt mich bei Android an, bei iOS, bei Windows 8 und jetzt hier. Hab die Schnauze voll.  Sorry für meine Aufregung hier, aber ich kann das nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## cl55amg (24. November 2014)

Das dieses neue Design sehr schlecht ist, ist ja offensichtlich.
Was mich wundert ist, wie kann es sein, dass man sich nicht einfach mal übersichtliche Seiten bei der Konkurenz anschaut und etwas dabei lernt? Dieses Design kann nicht von einem Profi konzipiert worden sein...


----------



## BiosShock (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Plot twist: Persil ist der neue Hauptsponsor.



Ne, wenn das Persil wäre, wären ja die "Farben" kräftiger.  Das muss ein Bleichmittel Herstellen sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Ne, wenn das Persil wäre, wären ja die "Farben" ja kräftiger.



Sind sie doch - hast du den abartigen Kontrast noch nicht bemerkt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich meinte vor allem die PCGH Hauptseite und nicht das Forum. Das Form ist doch einfach ein klassiches VBulletin Design...
> 
> 
> Und das Werbebanner, das die Seite oben so radikal zerreißt zwischen Header und Contentfeld, ist geradezu unverschämt. Da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn praktisch JEDER Adblock und Co. nutzt. Derart aufdringliche und leserfeindliche Werbung ist einfach zu viel.


Ok, die Main schaue ich höchstens mal aus Versehen an. 
Ein klassisches VBulletin Design sieht aber ganz anders aus und lässt sich auf dem Tablet auch leichter bedienen.


----------



## vossi_3 (24. November 2014)

Scrollperformance ist sehr schlecht 

Das neue Design hat erstmal etwas Frisches und Aufgeräumtes.
Aber die Performance beim Scrollen geht gar nicht, es ruckelt sehr stark und wenn man den Scrollbalken direkt nimmt und runterzieht hakt es auch richtig übel.

P.S. Hier im Forum läuft das Scrollen übrigens noch butterweich.

OS: Win 8.1  64bit
Browser: IE 11
Auflösung: 1920x1080


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2014)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Das dieses neue Design sehr schlecht ist, ist ja offensichtlich.
> Was mich wundert ist, wie kann es sein, dass man sich nicht einfach mal übersichtliche Seiten bei der Konkurenz anschaut und etwas dabei lernt? Dieses Design kann nicht von einem Profi konzipiert worden sein...



Schon bei der PC Games haben sich die Leser MASSIV über das neue Design beschwert. Was hat Computec gemacht? Konsequent ignoriert...

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es hier anders ist. Zumal das wahrscheinlich derselbe Webdesigner verbrochen hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

@vossi_3
Das ist die Strafe für den IE.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Das Einzige, was hier "frisch" ist, ist frisch Erbrochenes. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was hat Computec gemacht? Konsequent ignoriert...


Eigentlich müsste man jetzt konsequent den Adblocker einschalten bzw installieren und das Abo abbestellen. Anders raffen die's nicht.


----------



## Cuerex (24. November 2014)

Wäh, ich hasse veränderung! In der Steinzeit war alles besser!


Ich berführworte das neue Design, übertrifft sogar Gamestar meiner meinung nach


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2014)

Cuerex schrieb:


> Wäh, ich hasse veränderung! In der Steinzeit war alles besser!
> 
> 
> Ich berführworte das neue Design, übertrifft sogar Gamestar meiner meinung nach



Kannst du auch Gründe nennen, warum du das neue Design befürwortest?

Früher war nicht alles besser, aber eben auch nicht alles schlechter...


----------



## BiosShock (24. November 2014)

Nö, was härter trifft - einfach mal 2 Tage nicht die Seite besuchen! Das tut in Portmonee weh.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Cuerex schrieb:


> Ich berführworte das neue Design




Ist auch dein gutes Recht - allerdings ist es auch mein gutes Recht, mich darüber zu beschweren, wenn es mir nicht gefällt. Du weisst schon, Meinungsfreiheit und so. 



BiosShock schrieb:


> Nö, was härter trifft - einfach mal 2 Tage nicht die Seite besuchen! Das tut in Portmonee weh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Reicht es nicht schon, wenn man einfach die Werbung blockt? Oder drückt der fehlende Traffic dann das Rating zusätzlich?


----------



## vossi_3 (24. November 2014)

@Nailgun
Wieso Strafe für den IE ? 
Mit dem IE bin ich zufrieden, nur mit der Scrollperformance auf der neuen PCGH Seite nicht


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. November 2014)

vossi_3 schrieb:


> @Nailgun
> Wieso Strafe für den IE ?
> Mit dem IE bin ich zufrieden, nur mit der Scrollperformance auf der neuen PCGH Seite nicht



Er lebt noch im Jahr 2002 und denkt, dass der IE6 der aktuellste ist


----------



## Rarek (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was hier "frisch" ist, ist frisch Erbrochenes.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man jetzt konsequent den Adblocker einschalten bzw installieren und das Abo abbestellen. Anders raffen die's nicht.



^^ [Gefällt mir] ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

Cuerex schrieb:


> Wäh, ich hasse veränderung! In der Steinzeit war alles besser!


Gefällt mir. Einige übertreiben es hier mit ihrer Abwehr alles Neuen, das muss man so festhalten, auch wenn ich selber auch nicht vollends glücklich mit dem neuen Design bin. Ich nehme aber mal stark an, dass ich mich in ein paar Tagen daran gewöhnt haben werde.


----------



## lg36 (24. November 2014)

Schaut gut aus und ich komme gennau so gut zurecht wie beim alten Design


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2014)

Jetzt kommt sogar noch Bundeswehr-Werbung in diesem beschissenen Werbebanner, das die Seite so schön zerreißt...

Wollen die jetzt die junge Zockergeneration für die Drohnensteuerung gewinnen? 

Ich weiß schon, warum ich normalerweise meinen Adblock nutze. Bisher hab ich bei PCGH darauf verzichtet, weil ich gute Seiten gerne unterstütze. Aber mit diesem unverschämten Banner und der entsprechenden themenfremden Werbung wird der Werbeblocker auch hier angeschaltet bleiben, sorry. So schneidet man sich ins eigene Fleisch... :/


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. November 2014)

Seit Planet 3D Now Forum so ein Durcheinander hatte bin ich auch weck gegangen : http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/ 

Nach meiner Meinung nach sollte man vorerst die Alte Seite in Betrieb nehmen und die Beta Webseite mit uns Aufpolieren . Ganz so übel ist es ja nicht . Nur total durcheinander und nichts Ordentlich . 


Deshalb einfach mal bitte bis morgen warten und nicht rum schimpfen .

und mein Gefällt mir Button einfügen ... ich vermisse den ,


----------



## Cuerex (24. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Kannst du auch Gründe nennen, warum du das neue Design befürwortest?
> 
> Früher war nicht alles besser, aber eben auch nicht alles schlechter...



ich liebe modernisierung in der virtuellen welt. die flache strukturiertheit erinnert mich an Android OS und ist somit ein prima übergang.

Was mich ansonsten sehr begeistert sind die überarbeiteten funktionen und wie prima sie sich in das neue Design integrieren. Somit weiß man sofort das sich jemand die mühe gemacht hat um den code zu verbessern.

ich vermisse kein einziges feature auf der pcgh website und finde es zudem noch übersichtlicher

meine vermutung liegt eher darin das leute meinen keine zeit zu haben eine website neu kennen zu lernen


----------



## cl55amg (24. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schon bei der PC Games haben sich die Leser MASSIV über das neue Design beschwert. Was hat Computec gemacht? Konsequent ignoriert...



Das sieht aus wie eine Management Entscheidung, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle (inkl. der Kompetenten) Mitarbeiter bei Computec das für gut befunden haben.


----------



## Dark-Blood (24. November 2014)

Also ich find das neue Design und die neuen Funktionen sehr gelungen. Sehen einfach Zeitgemäßer aus und bedient sich echt super


----------



## XeL (24. November 2014)

ähhmm ja schön...aber wo ist 16:9 Widescreen?   ...Etwas zu "ungegliedert" weil alles es nur noch weiß ist^^. Ansonsten SUPER!


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2014)

Der beste Beweis dass sich manches auf Dauer doch bewährt ist doch wie viele Leute plötzlich nach dem "gefällt mir" Button schreien. Als der eingeführt wurde war die erste Reaktion ungefähr genau so wie jetzt auf das neue Design. (Und nein, der wurde nicht dauerhaft deaktiviert, das ist ein Problem mit dem entsprechenden Plugin)


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2014)

Ich vermisse eine vernünftige Schaltfläche für "neue Beiträge" und "alles als gelesen markieren".
Dafür immer in das Untermenü navigieren ist sehr mühsam.


----------



## elektrohase (24. November 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich noch irgendwo die Option (also für die Startseite), die Auflösung umzustellen? Damit nicht alles "so in der Mitte zusammengequetscht" aussieht...


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2014)

Cuerex schrieb:


> ich liebe modernisierung in der virtuellen welt. die flache strukturiertheit erinnert mich an Android OS und ist somit ein prima übergang.



Da haben wir ja schon den Grund: du bist ein Tablet-/Smartphone-User. Genau dafür ist das ganze Web 2.0 gemacht.

Ich hab hier Windows 7 auf dem Laptop. Das neue Design erinnert mich kein bisschen daran und ist somit ein schlechter Übergang...


----------



## Brez$$z (24. November 2014)

XeL schrieb:


> ähhmm ja schön...aber wo ist 16:9 Widescreen?   ...Etwas zu "ungegliedert" weil alles es nur noch weiß ist^^. Ansonsten SUPER!



Ja ich hock hier vor 34" 21zu9 und es lässt sich nicht gut bedienen und sieht nicht gut aus.
Das lesen ist einfach unangenehm, von daher werd ich die Seite auch erstmal meiden.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der beste Beweis dass sich manches auf Dauer doch bewährt ist doch wie viele Leute plötzlich nach dem "gefällt mir" Button schreien. Als der eingeführt wurde war die erste Reaktion ungefähr genau so wie jetzt auf das neue Design. (Und nein, der wurde nicht dauerhaft deaktiviert, das ist ein Problem mit dem entsprechenden Plugin)


Manches bewährt sich, an manches gewöhnt man sich nur bzw. akzeptiert es, auch weil man schlicht keine Wahl hat. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man mit allem zufrieden ist. Da sollte man als Verantwortlicher keine falschen bzw. unbewiesenen Schlüsse ziehen...


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2014)

Na zum Glück bin ich kein Verantwortlicher


----------



## Cuerex (24. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja schon den Grund: du bist ein Tablet-/Smartphone-User. Genau dafür ist das ganze Web 2.0 gemacht.
> 
> Ich hab hier Windows 7 auf dem Laptop. Das neue Design erinnert mich kein bisschen daran und ist somit ein schlechter Übergang...



ich verbringe mehr zeit am rechner als am smartphone, man könnte mich auch pc elitist nennen. hol dir windows 8 wo alles flacher wird und deine probleme sind gegessen.. flaches design mit kontrasten sind wieder im trend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6os4V2Y96k


----------



## BiosShock (24. November 2014)

Cuerex schrieb:


> ich liebe modernisierung in der virtuellen welt. die flache strukturiertheit erinnert mich an Android OS und ist somit ein prima übergang.
> 
> Was mich ansonsten sehr begeistert sind die überarbeiteten funktionen und wie prima sie sich in das neue Design integrieren. Somit weiß man sofort das sich jemand die mühe gemacht hat um den code zu verbessern.
> 
> ...



Entschuldigt bitte meine rüde schreibe gleich. Aber was interessiert mich die verf***ten Handys? Das ist hier eine PC Seite. Geh nach Hause und setz euch vor selbigen, wenn ihr hier was lesen wollt. Wozu hab ich den schei* gekauft? Um hier einen Rückschritt in der Webtechnik aufgezwungen zu bekommen?


----------



## ACDSee (24. November 2014)

Webseite wie Forum sind aktuell sehr unangenehm zu lesen. Es ist zwar übersichtlich, aber der Hintergrund ist zu hell, das brennt in den Augen.
Das stört mich enorm. Selbst das schreiben dieses Beitrags strengt an. Ich bin froh, wenn ich das Fenster wieder schließen kann, daher fasse ich mich kurz: Bitte macht aus dem weiß zumindest ein helles grau.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Cuerex schrieb:


> meine vermutung liegt eher darin das leute meinen keine zeit zu haben eine website neu kennen zu lernen


Ich bin zu 99% mit dem Tablet online und muss jetzt für neue Beiträge zwei mal klicken und weiter nach oben greifen, für mein Profil zwei mal klicken und wo ich schon gespamt habe, sehe ich auch schlechter. 
Was soll ich also noch großartig kennen lernen?

Ok, dass ich angezeigt bekomme, welche Themen nicht mehr aktualisiert wurden, habe ich schon vermisst, aber ohne diese Funktion hätte ich auch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Combi (24. November 2014)

mann ich wollte schon firefox neu installieren,dachte es sei ein fehler in meinem lesezeichen.
bitte macht das weg...
die seite nimmt nur die hälfte meines bildschirms ein...das sieht mal echt super-scheixxe aus....
wo ist die option für das breiter machen,wie auf der alten page?!
so muss man ja stundenlang scrollen...

auf der alten page wusste man wo alles wichtige ist..hier muss man alles durchsehen,um interessante sachen zu finden.
geht gar nicht....

kann man nicht beide styles einbinden und man lässt die user wählen,was sie haben wollen?!
wenigstens dass die seite die komplette bildschirmbreite einnimmt,sodass mehrere sachen nebeneinander sind.
so gefällt mir die seite absolut nicht.
habt ihr die selber gemacht?!oder war das ein externer?!
wenn extern...geld zurück verlangen...


----------



## Rarek (24. November 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> [...]
> Nach meiner Meinung nach sollte man vorerst die Alte Seite in Betrieb nehmen und die Beta Webseite mit uns Aufpolieren . Ganz so übel ist es ja nicht . Nur total durcheinander und nichts Ordentlich .
> 
> Deshalb einfach mal bitte bis morgen warten und nicht rum schimpfen .
> [...]



1+
 (5 zeichen)


----------



## borni (24. November 2014)

Kommt ihr grad auf die Main?


----------



## taks (24. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja schon den Grund: du bist ein Tablet-/Smartphone-User. Genau dafür ist das ganze Web 2.0 gemacht.
> 
> Ich hab hier Windows 7 auf dem Laptop. Das neue Design erinnert mich kein bisschen daran und ist somit ein schlechter Übergang...




Und du benutzt kein Smartphone? 
Und was hat das Betriebssystem mit der Webseite zu tun?

Du benutzt im Word auch immernoch Arial als Standard, oder doch etwa schon Calibri 
Das geht ja garnicht, in Win98 war Arial doch Standard in Word...

Einige Reaktionen hier sind ja einfach nur zum Fremdschämen...


----------



## pedi (24. November 2014)

warum wird das bewährte immer verschlimmbessert?
nicht alles neue ist gut.
ist hier das allerbeste beispiel.


----------



## hohecker (24. November 2014)

Oje, als ob ich mit dem Handy unterwegs bin. Ich werde es mal ein paar Tage testen, aber so wie es jetzt Aussieht muss ich mir bald eine neue Seite suchen. Dies ist leider auch der Grund, wieso ich nicht mehr bei der PCGames.de vorbei schaue, ich habe da den Überblick verloren und finde nichts mehr. Hoffentlich hilft der Strawpoll am Anfang des Forums etwas.


----------



## Rarek (24. November 2014)

@borni also ich schon...


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Wieso kann ich mich mit der App nicht mehr anmelden?
Darf man nicht mal mehr flüchten?


----------



## hohecker (24. November 2014)

@ Borni: Ja, bin ohne Probleme auf die Main gekommen, musste aber erst suchen wo der Button ist...


----------



## Pulverdings (24. November 2014)

Also das Forum Design finde ich klasse. Die Main finde ich  zur Zeit eher suboptimal. 
Es ist aber normal das alle bei einer Umstellung erst mal meckern, war damals bei Win XP schon so (zu bunt!!)... Also erst mal ein paar Wochen testen und dran gewöhnen und dann kann konstruktiv gemeckert werden. Der Mensch mag halt keine Veränderungen.

Ich bin eigentlich täglich auf pcgh (mehrfach am Tag) primär wegen den aktuellen Meldungen und den dazugehörigen Kommentaren. Zur Zeit sind diese leider recht klein eingepfercht am rechten Rand, und die Hauptmeldungen stechen halt sehr heraus (was wohl gewollt ist), aber dadurch wird es unübersichtlich (erst mal). Überhaupt muss man mehr scrollen um die Seite zu sehen: So sind die User News jetzt ganz unten versteckt und die Blauen Balken zerschneiden die Website ganz schön z.B. "Beliebte Tests auf PC Games Hardware".

Aber wie gesagt ich teste es erst mal und gucke wie es sich entwickelt.
-------------------
Ein Fehler hab ich aber dann doch: Bei 1080p ist die Website zu groß in der Breite, ich nutze zum Scrollen das gedrückt halten der mittleren Maustaste und jetzt scrolle ich damit auch ein paar Pixel nach rechts bzw. links.

Btw: pcgames.de besuche ich aufgrund des Designs schon lange nicht mehr (außer direkt über google zu einem bestimmten Test).

EDIT: Das die Website nicht die gesamte Breite einnimmt finde ich aber gut, habe die Main eh immer im 720p Modus laufen gehabt, in 1080p fand ich das zu ungewohnt).

EDIT2: der Newsticker erfüllt ja doch meine Bedürfnisse soweit und ist ganz gut!Darüber werde ich dann wohl primär pcgh aufrufen:  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Du benutzt im Word auch immernoch Arial als Standard, oder doch etwa schon Calibri



Du wirst dich wundern... Arial ist besser lesbar als Calibri. Ich benutze Ersteres auch lieber.


----------



## taks (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern... Arial ist besser lesbar als Calibri. Ich benutze Ersteres auch lieber.



Ich sagte nicht das Calibri besser ist, war nur etwas Sarkasmus


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Webseite wie Forum sind aktuell sehr unangenehm zu lesen. Es ist zwar übersichtlich, aber der Hintergrund ist zu hell, das brennt in den Augen.
> Das stört mich enorm. Selbst das schreiben dieses Beitrags strengt an. Ich bin froh, wenn ich das Fenster wieder schließen kann, daher fasse ich mich kurz: Bitte macht aus dem weiß zumindest ein helles grau.



Geht mir auch so. Dachte erst es liegt am zu vielen FC4 zocken übers Wochenende.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (24. November 2014)

So, also endlich habe ich den Thread gefunden wo man seinen Kommentar zum neuen Design äussern soll. Here we go...

1. Das Forum gefällt mir besser und kann gerne so bleiben - sieht nach einer sinnvollen Aufwertung aus!

2. Die Mainpage ist so unübersichtlich geworden, das ich ganz ehrlich, diese Seite in Zukunft meiden werden wenn es darum geht Nachrichten zu stöbern. Ich wünsche mir eine klare Übersicht und eine nette Listung wo ich schnell und einfach die Nachrichten für mich selbst auseinanderfiltern kann. Dieses bunte, verspielte Win8 Kacheldesign Ding hier ist alles andere als übersichtlich. Sorry aber ich hoffe da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen und es setzt sich nochmal jemand daran um mir die gewohnte Übersicht bei den News zurück zu verschaffen! Ich werde bestimmt keine Stunden damit verbringen jedesmal quer durch die halbe Seite zu navigieren um mir selbst alles nötige zusammen zu suchen.

Kein Problem mit neuen Designs oder ähnlichen aber das hier ist für mich keine einfache Umstellung auf ein neues Aussehen, es ist sehr weit weg von dem was ich gewohnt war. Es gab einen Grund warum ich gerne hier News gestöbert habe in den letzten Jahren...


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2014)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> So, also endlich habe ich den Thread gefunden wo man seinen Kommentar zum neuen Design äussern soll. Here we go...
> 
> 1. Das Forum gefällt mir besser und kann gerne so bleiben - sieht nach einer sinnvollen Aufwertung aus!
> 
> ...



/Sign, +1

Ich hätte sehr gerne das alte Design für die Mainpage zurück, da neue lässt sich auch auf dem Tablet schlecht bedienen, da da ja ein Mouseover nicht möglich ist. Außerdem ist die Seite viel zu unübersichtlich. Das Forum ist bis auf die Helligkeit ok.


----------



## Pulverdings (24. November 2014)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> 2. Die Mainpage ist so unübersichtlich geworden, das ich ganz ehrlich, diese Seite in Zukunft meiden werden wenn es darum geht Nachrichten zu stöbern. Ich wünsche mir eine klare Übersicht und eine nette Listung wo ich schnell und einfach die Nachrichten für mich selbst auseinanderfiltern kann. Dieses bunte, verspielte Win8 Kacheldesign Ding hier ist alles andere als übersichtlich. Sorry aber ich hoffe da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen und es setzt sich nochmal jemand daran um mir die gewohnte Übersicht bei den News zurück zu verschaffen! Ich werde bestimmt keine Stunden damit verbringen jedesmal quer durch die halbe Seite zu navigieren um mir selbst alles nötige zusammen zu suchen.
> 
> Kein Problem mit neuen Designs oder ähnlichen aber das hier ist für mich keine einfache Umstellung auf ein neues Aussehen, es ist sehr weit weg von dem was ich gewohnt war. Es gab einen Grund warum ich gerne hier News gestöbert habe in den letzten Jahren...



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/ <- versuchs mal damit.


----------



## Liza (24. November 2014)

Sieht ganz hübsch aus, wirkt natürlich erst mal etwas ungewohnt.


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. November 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Dachte erst es liegt am zu vielen FC4 zocken übers Wochenende.





> _Webseite wie Forum sind aktuell sehr unangenehm zu lesen. Es ist zwar übersichtlich, aber der Hintergrund ist zu hell, das brennt in den Augen._
> _Das stört mich enorm. Selbst das schreiben dieses Beitrags strengt an. Ich bin froh, wenn ich das Fenster wieder schließen kann, daher fasse ich mich kurz: Bitte macht aus dem weiß zumindest ein helles grau.
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt ohne Käse .. hatte heute mittag um 16:20 mich hier eingeloggt und direkt den Eco Mode am Monitor eingeschaltet . Es ist Gott sei dank noch ertragbar mit der Helligkeit ... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnenbrille raus !  Die sonne scheint


----------



## BiosShock (24. November 2014)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> So, also endlich habe ich den Thread gefunden wo man seinen Kommentar zum neuen Design äussern soll. Here we go...
> 
> 1. Das Forum gefällt mir besser und kann gerne so bleiben - sieht nach einer sinnvollen Aufwertung aus!
> 
> ...



Genau das rumwühlen und stöbern war das was PCGH so außergewöhnlich gemacht hat. Man hatte das Gefühl das um den PC ging! Das hier ist BILD-Zeitung. Mit dem Style ist mehr Patz und Traffic frei für größere Werbung.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (24. November 2014)

Ich frage mich wirklich, ob das euer ernst ist, PCGH!

Zuerst dachte ich es wäre etwas mit meinem Browser nicht in Ordnung. Dann habe ich gemerkt wie der Stil der schlechten Vorlage von Windows 8/8.1 und 10 gleicht.

Überall grau/weiß ohne wirkliche Trennung oder mit fast unsichtbaren Rahmen. Meine Augen suchen ständig nach Ankerpunkten, aber die hellen Flächen blenden geradezu dauerhaft. Was die Schrift betrifft, bin ich ebenfalls enttäuscht. Entweder unscharf oder flimmernd ... im schlimmsten Fall beides.

Das Design soll modern sein, ist jedoch mehr Retro mit Verschlimmbesserungen.  Alles getestet auf aktuellem Chrome und Opera Browser. Adblock + Ghostery an/aus ... wird eher schlimmer. Von den ganzen weißen Flächen im Seiteninhalt abgesehen, hat man rechts und links Lücken wie im tiefsten Besäufnis. Gleichzeitig ist die Schrift im Verhältnis zu klein. Selbst mit Browserskalierung ändert sich wenig außer bis man irgendwann Text groß wie Hochhäuser hat. Ich kann nicht einmal einen einzigen Post oder Beitrag lesen ohne Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen!

Kurz: 
-Einfach schrecklich! Wenn die Seite so bleibt, werde ich nicht mehr herkommen.


----------



## Pulverdings (24. November 2014)

Das sich alle hier über die Helligkeit beschweren? 
Auf meinen Monitor hab ich damit gar keine Probleme, für mich ist das ganz angenehm hier zu lesen. Allerdings stellt mein Monitor das Forum auch mit einen minimalen Graustich dar und nicht komplett weiß.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (24. November 2014)

Pulverdings schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/ <- versuchs mal damit.



Danke Pulverdings!  Etwas besser dieser Newsticker aber natürlich noch Welten weg von der Übersichtlichkeit der vergangen Website. Danke nochmal!


----------



## Speedwood (24. November 2014)

boar  sorry geht garnit .... viel zu viel kicki bunti .. unübesichtlich schwer zu lesen ...


----------



## Cryonics (24. November 2014)

Das neue Design bzw. die neue Forengestaltung ist stark grenzwertig.

Es schmerzt vorallem in den Augen, hab schon arg Probleme mit diesen und bekomme hier trotz sehr geringer Helligkeitsstufe des Monitors die Krise ...

Das alte Design war pflegeleicht und noch hübsch dazu.

Aber offenbar meinen die Frontendleute von nahezu jeder gut besuchten Website ihrer Seite einen "Kachel-Look" zu verpassen, sie müssen also unbedingt dem Hype folgen. Schrecklich sowas. 

Die Navbar ist echt ein graus, das Userinterface / Kontrollzentrum ebenso.

Ein paar kleinere Änderungen zur Steigerung der Benutzerfreundlichkeit wären tausendmal besser als das, was wir hier sehen.

Klar ist das hier erst ein Betastadium, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, einfach grauenhaft.

Gehe davon aus, das ihr viele, vorallem alt eingesessene User dadurch verlieren werdet, und generell User durch die neue Forengestaltung verärgert sind u.ä und evnentuell dem Forum den Rücken kehren werden.

Für PCGHX wäre vorallem der Verlust der Beratungsgurus und langjährigen User schmerzhaft.

Ich bin gespannt was daraus wird.


----------



## BiosShock (24. November 2014)

Hm, das laden der Main wird immer länger. Ob da Grad was im Gange ist? Ist da wer noch aufgebrachter als ich?


----------



## Cryonics (24. November 2014)

Hab auch ne lange Ladezeit, sieht aus nach no Server response.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2014)

Pulverdings schrieb:


> Das sich alle hier über die Helligkeit beschweren?
> Auf meinen Monitor hab ich damit gar keine Probleme, für mich ist das ganz angenehm hier zu lesen. Allerdings stellt mein Monitor das Forum auch mit einen minimalen Graustich dar und nicht komplett weiß.



 Problem ist auch, das die Schrift nicht richtig Schwarz sondern grau ist, und somit der Kontrast stark leidet. Vorallem wenn man versucht die Helligkeit zu reduzieren.

Zusätzlich wäre eine dickere Schrift schön gewesen.


----------



## BiosShock (24. November 2014)

Cryonics schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe davon aus, das ihr viele, vorallem alt eingesessene User dadurch verlieren werdet, und generell User durch die neue Forengestaltung verärgert sind u.ä und evnentuell dem Forum den Rücken kehren werden.
> 
> Für PCGHX wäre vorallem der Verlust der Beratungsgurus und langjährigen User schmerzhaft.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt was daraus wird.



Sehr schön gesehen. 

Denk Dir ein "Gefällt mir"


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht das Calibri besser ist, war nur etwas Sarkasmus



Ah.. Sarkasmus kommt in geschriebener Form so schwer zur Geltung. Sorry.


----------



## controlDE (24. November 2014)

Mal ganz ehrlich, Habt Ihr nur ein H* V*pfosten in der Webdesignabteilung (Sorry, aber wahr). Dieses KAcheldesign mit Riesigen Knöpfen und Schaltflächen, sind die für 3 Jährige Säuglinge geschaffen worden? Hat Win 8 nicht deutlich den Weg gezeigt?

Dieses Seite hatte vor ihrem Kahlkacheldesign mit grauer Schrift auf Blankogrund noch ihr gewisses "Pr0" ansehen. Gestochen scharfe klare Schrift, schön Beieinandergepackt mit allem Wichtigen auf einem Bildschirmblatt. Nun ist ein Post so Groß wie mein Monitor, Die Schrift für Blinde vergrößert, Schaltflächen groß für kleinkinder(evtl auch trolle), Sowie im NEwsticker auch (mit Strg+-) lässt sie sich nicht verkleinern! Außerdem euer neuer "Schriftstil", ist nicht schwarz sondern sehr schlecht gerendet sodass das Schriftart-Aliasing graue Schleier um die Buchstaben schmeißt.  Wer sowas anwendet und noch als Gut bezeichnet, da Frage ich mich wo er/sie Studiert hat oder warum vlt nur aus Zwang, wie kann man dieses Design, das seit jahren von der Kundschaft NEgativ bewertet wird, noch weiter in Anwendung bringen? Und das ist kein persönlicher angriff, sondern einfach nur mein Ausdruck auf das SEIT VIELEN JAHREN gehasste design.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2014)

Die seite sieht zum  aus und das Forum ist noch beschissener!! Das Kachel  design, es nervt!


----------



## D0pefish (25. November 2014)

Big D schrieb:


> hier einfach mal um mein Problem zu verdeutlichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



90 % aller Webseiten sind seit 10 Jahren zentriert, nicht linksbündig und es war beim alten Design auch nicht anders. Drück doch einfach wie schon mehrfach empfohlen "Strg+Mausrad auf" und zoom dir die Seite bis es passt oder verkleinere das Fenster, wie auch immer. Wer die Werbung unbedingt mitladen möchte, kann sie so auch teilweise wegschneiden. Ansonsten ist eben da wo sonst die Werbung steht nichts zu sehen. Das ist der Sinn eines Werbeblockers. 

a.p.p. Ich schaue seit Monaten keine Videos mehr an, obwohl oder weil sie auf der Hauptseite schon ein klarer Fall von Spam sind. Letzte Woche war mal ein Tag, wo die ganzen Bild-Links zu den Videos weg waren und sogar mal wieder ein Screenshot-Slider zum Bildvergleich verwendet wurde. Das war voll Retro.
 MfG 

ot/
Mal sehen wie der Shitstorm ankommt. Muss man ja jetzt so nennen oder? Ich finde viele Ideen sehr gut. Über die einfarbigen, skizzenhaften Elemente und altbackenen (langsamen) CSS-Elemente kann man noch streiten bzw. mal drüber schlafen und nochmal wirken lassen. Ändert eh erstmal nichts an den Inhalten. Der Vergleich mit Windows 8 hinkt gewaltig aber hey, 'die' kennen XP7 auch nur im BonBon-Design. ^^
/ot


----------



## Firefighter45 (25. November 2014)

Tja ihr habt es versucht…  (WTF)


----------



## Combi (25. November 2014)

wo ist die option um die seite bildschirmfüllend darzustellen?
auf meinem 24er sieht es aus,als sei ich mit dem handy unterwegs.

so gefällt mir die seite absolut nicht.
ok,der wille war da,die umsetzung is leider grotte.
schön,macht nun bitte wieder das alte design rein..danke!
bildschirmfüllend,mehrere themenbereiche nebeneinander,so wie auf der alten seite.
bereiche/themen durch farbigen balken trennen.
und den aufbau von alten design übernehmen,dann kanns evtl was werden.
aber wenn die seite so bleibt,wird hardwareluxx meine favorisierte seite,dann seid ihr abgemeldet.
man kommt auf die seite und denkt direkt...och nööö,sieht kacke aus...keine lust da zu lesen..
sry ist aber so,zu unübersichtlich..
man möchte beim anblick gar nicht erst lesen....

@webdesigner,nix für ungut,aber das war nix!

ps:macht nen like-button hier rein,lese echt gute kommentare und kann die nicht liken...


----------



## FrozenPie (25. November 2014)

Firefighter45 schrieb:


> Tja ihr habt es versucht…  (WTF)



Aber mehr als ein Versuch war's auch nicht 
Ich hab auf Anhieb nicht mal die Meldungen finden geschweige denn auseinander halten können und die Schriftgröße finde ich für das Forum ziemlich suboptimal gewählt. Zwischen Fettgedruckt und normal ist kaum ein Unterschied 

Die beste Option wäre wirklich  dem User die Wahl zwischen beiden Designs zu lassen. Damit hätte man sich das abspringen vieler alter Hasen im Forum ersparen können.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. November 2014)

Grauenhaft 

Wie kann man nur aus einer übersichtlichen Hardware-Profi-Seite eine - wie oben schon mal erwähnt - "BILD-Seite" machen.
Auch das Forum um einiges unübersichtlicher als vorher.

WAS genau war am alten Design FALSCH? 

Und wer braucht riesengroße Menüleisten? +
Und bitte jetzt nicht mit dem "Touchscreen"-Argument kommen.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. November 2014)

@Eol_Ruin
Fühl dich geliked


----------



## Tischi89 (25. November 2014)

Ich muss mich den vielen negativen Kommentaren leider anschließen! Die neue Seite ist schrecklich und einem Hardwareforum unwürdig und bilderbuchhaft.
Die Bedienung und der Aufbau wirkt absichtlich unintuitiv konzipiert und die Kopfzeile ist schrecklich. 
Ich habe allgemein ständig das Gefühl rauzoomen zu müssen. 
Die ganzen Grautöne runden meinen hässlichen Ersteindruck ab. 
Wäre es denn möglich das alte Design als Option anzubieten?

Lg
Der Tisch


----------



## Brehministrator (25. November 2014)

So, nach ausgiebigen Tests komme ich jetzt hier auch mal zu einem ersten Fazit. Es gibt ja ganz allgemein so einen Effekt "das alte Design war besser", weil der Mensch einfach veränderungs-scheu ist, und gerne bei alt-bewährtem bleiben möchte. Ich gebe mir Mühe, das nicht mit einfließen zu lassen. Aber auch ganz unabhängig von der Gewöhnungssache fand ich das alte Design deutlich besser. Man hat einfach mehr Information gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm gesehen, ohne so viel scrollen zu müssen. Das hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen.

Ich weiß, dass das laut diversen Media-Fuzzis heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, und das im Idealfall jede Webseite sich dem Stil der Bild-Zeitungs-Webseite anpassen sollte (die Ähnlichkeit ist zumindest ein kleines Bisschen größer geworden, siehe bild.de ^^). Aber muss man denn unbedingt mit dem Strom schwimmen, wenn nahezu alle Stammgäste und Stammkunden das alte Design gut fanden?

Ich denke, eine Umfrage unter allen Forums-Nutzern würde deutlich zeigen, wie gut/schlecht das neue Design bei den Nutzern (für die es letztlich ja entwickelt wurde) ankommt


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich denke, eine Umfrage unter allen Forums-Nutzern würde deutlich zeigen, wie gut/schlecht das neue Design bei den Nutzern (für die es letztlich ja entwickelt wurde) ankommt




http://strawpoll.me/3057189/r


----------



## Neoterror (25. November 2014)

Finde das neue Design auch nicht gut! Dadurch das man die breite nicht mehr auf 1920pix (wer hat heute kein Full HD mehr?) anpassen kann, hab ich das gefühl alles wird gequetscht und selbst kleine Sätze werden zu mehrzeilern... Es wirkt als hat nur die Werbung jetzt mehr platz bekommen. "Aktuelle Meldungen" das für mich der eyecatcher auf der hauptseite war ist jetzt nur noch ein Randstreifen und nicht mehr zentral in der mitte.  Einzig die dynamischen Benchmarks sind ein weiter schritt noch vorne.  Quickpoll zum Thema würde ich auch begrüßen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. November 2014)

Ich meide aktuell dieses Forum .
Wenn das so bleibt, werde ich mein Aktivität in diesem Forum beenden.
Gibt besser aufgebaute Foren, dennoch werde ich eines vermissen das ist der "Gefällt mir" Knopf 

Es wurde alles schon gesagt was nicht passt ! 
Aktuell ist von meiner Seite alles auf ein Minimum reduziert, bin drüben im CB Forum haut rein !

Vor lauter Helligkeit werde ich so ja noch Blind ! 
Habe meinem Monitor seit ich in habe um weiter 10 Helligkeitspunkte reduzieren müssen,
dass ich hier überhaupt lesen kann, das ein NO GO !


----------



## MasterChief0976 (25. November 2014)

das alte war besser!


----------



## Penske1 (25. November 2014)

Nein nein nein!!! Jegliche Übersichtlichkeit ist komplett flöten gegangen. 
Früher hatte ich alle News des Tages auf einer Seite ohne gescrolle. Jetzt sinds nur noch 4.
Dann dieser furchtbare weiße Einheitsbrei ohne wirkliche Trennung.
Die Startseite ist absoluter Müll! Die Unterseiten gehen halbwegs in Ordnung, nicht de Brüller, aber gewöhnt man sich dran.

Es sollte wenigstens eine Option wie Computerbase geben, wo man die Artikelübersicht zusammenschrumpfen kann.


----------



## Flaim (25. November 2014)

ich bin hier raus. adios!
gründe weshalb hab ich schon vor ettlichen seiten gepostet...


----------



## ich111 (25. November 2014)

Das neue Forendesign finde ich eigentlich recht gelungen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. November 2014)

Ich war mit dem alten zufrieden, schade das man sich jetzt wieder umgewöhnen muss, aber irgendwann denkt man eh, es hat nie was anderes gegeben  = )


----------



## knightmare80 (25. November 2014)

Ich finde die neue Site echt gelungen, Lob an alle in der Redaktion! Jetzt nur noch diese Probleme mit dem Videoplayer beseitigen. Sollte doch möglich sein das ich Videos auch auf dem iPad oder OnePlus Abspielen kann


----------



## freieswort (25. November 2014)

wollt ihr uns verarschen

die optik ist nur für tablet rechner optimiert worden 
alles ist groß aber dennoch zusammengestaucht

und weil ihr wollt das man noch mehr werbung sehen soll wurde die breitenwahl entfernt

grandiose entscheidung 
so behält und gewinnt man neu nutzer ... nicht


ps
die seite ist lahm wie eine schnecke
und hat fehler wohin das auge geht


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das neue Forendesign finde ich eigentlich recht gelungen



Das wäre das einzige was ich übernehmen würde. Zur Main wurde bereits in Mehrheit alles gesagt. Es passt einfach nicht. Man sollte eine große Abstimmung machen, auch wenn das nur eine Betaphase ist, aber ich finde die meisten Stammuser begrüßen dieses Design nicht. Kenne auch kaum eine andere TECHNIK-Seite die dermaßen entstellt ist. Schaut euch Toms Hardware, Computerbase, Hardwareluxx, _*Guru3D*_ (Mein persönlicher Favorit), Anandtech an. Da gibt es zwar auch teilweise solche Ansätze, aber nie so schlimm angewendet wie hier... Auf eure PCG-Seite könnt ihr das gerne machen, aber hier nicht.

Finde jetzt auch nicht so optimal wie vorher die geänderten Tags wie "unterstreichen" etc., da die Formatierung jetzt einfach ins nächste Zeichen übernommen wird (Wenn ich ein Wort markiert habe.) und ich jetzt jedes mal wieder alle 3 Zeichen anklicken muss, um das zu entfernen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Man sollte eine große Abstimmung machen


Natürlich sollte man so etwas machen, wer auf sein Klientel hören WILL, aber wir wissen alle das dies nie passieren wird, einerseits hat man angst davor das die klare Mehrheit dies ablehnen wird, anderseits will man gar nicht umfassend auf die Nutzer eingehen da man es nicht umfassend ändern will (siehe PcGames, hat man von dort übernommen).
PS: Bei der letzten Änderung ist man auch über die Nutzer hinweg gefahren.


----------



## DividedStates (25. November 2014)

Gewöhnungsbedürfig und für meinen Geschmack zu Microsoftig.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6986541 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sollte man so etwas machen, wer auf sein Klientel hören WILL, aber wir wissen alle das dies nie passieren wird, einerseits hat man angst davor das die klare Mehrheit dies ablehnen wird, anderseits will man gar nicht umfassend auf die Nutzer eingehen da man es nicht umfassend ändern will (siehe PcGames, hat man von dort übernommen).
> PS: Bei der letzten Änderung ist man auch über die Nutzer hinweg gefahren.



Würde mal gerne wissen wie sich das Userverhalten mit der Änderung des Designs verändert. Also nicht das es jetzt großartig anders wird, aber ich hoffe dass die Klicks etwas wegfallen. Auch stört mich beim Lesen, dass die Werbung rechts am Rand sich immer ändert. Das bringt absolute Unruhe ins Lesen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. November 2014)

Von der Darstellungsbreite abgesehen, sieht die neue Seite auf meinem Arbeitsbildschirm gut aus. Auf meinem Laptop dagegen, mit eher unterdurchschnittlichem Display gerade was den Kontrast angeht, sehe ich die verschiedenen Graustufen praktisch gar nicht. Da habe ich dann weiße Felder auf weißem Grund zur Unterteilung der Bereiche :-/


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Hat noch jemand auf der Hauptseite mit der Werbung extreme Prozessorlasten? Von meinem i5 geht das bis zur Vollauslastung eines Prozessors. Habs noch nicht ohne Werbung getestet. Bald brauchen wir Multicoreunterstützugn auf Webseiten


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

"Gefällt mir" Button?

Voll doof. Der fehlt ja ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir. Nicht dass ihr meint, wir haben uns irgendwo in einer sibirischen Höhle vergraben. Danke erst einmal für das viele Feedback. Der Betatest lief ja vergleichsweise ruhig, dafür kam gestern wesentlich mehr Feedback. Das habe ich gar nicht anders erwartet. Trotzdem etwas schade, dass nicht mehr Leute ihre Meinung im Betatest kund getan haben. Dafür macht man das ja eigentlich.

Wo stehen wir jetzt? Gestern lag der Fokus darauf, die Webseite und alles Dranhängende sauber zum Laufen zu bringen. Also Forum, Preisvergleich, Werbung, Artikel usw. Erst wenn alles sauber läuft, kann man sich mit Kritik auseinandersetzen. Das ist keine Ignoranz, sondern der erwähnte Fokus. Wir haben nie gesagt, dass die Entwicklung mit der Livestellung beendet wäre. Aber es kam gestern zu für mich (und für alle) unerwarteten Fehlern, die wir fixen mussten. Der Preisvergleich und das Styling ließen sich im Vorfeld schlecht beta-testen, weil die Daten von unserem Partner kommen. Das Gleiche gilt fürs Forum. Da haben wir eine neue Softwareversion von Vbulletin aufgespielt und plötzlich waren ein paar Nullen und Einsen resettet. Das mussten wir erstmal erfassen. Wer das Adminpanel von VB kennt, weiß, wie (un)übersichtlich das ist. 

Noch hängen wir alle in der Luft, was mit dem heftig genutzten Plugin VBSEO los ist. Die steuert unter anderem auch die Like-Funktion bei. Wir wollen das eigentlich unbedingt behalten, sonst sind womöglich die Like-Stats weg. Aber es gibt technische Probleme mit dem Plugin und weiterentwickelt wird das Teil leider nicht mehr. Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Ich muss mich da auch noch mal mit den Kollegen der Technik besprechen.

Auf der Startseite haben wir heute eine neue Version live gestellt, die hoffentlich für mehr Übersicht sorgt. Die Community-Inhalte sind nun noch besser sichtbar. Feedback wäre nett. Ansonsten wäre für euch wichtig, dass wir in unserem CMS nun neue Layoutmöglichkeiten haben, die wir erst noch ausreizen müssen.

Vergleicht mal bitte die Standardnews: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mass-...s/Frostbite-3-Dragon-Age-Inquisition-1143681/

mit diesem "Feature-Artikel": http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Rangliste-Bestenliste-1143392/ (der im Übrigen auch noch gleich die neuen Benchmarks hat)

Da gibts schon Unterschiede. Dieser Artikel hier ist auch etwas aufwändiger gelayoutet: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Specials/PC-Spiele-2015-1136954/

Das Ziel ist, Special-Artikel auch "speziell" zu layouten. Ich denke doch, dass solche Feature-Artikel deutlich mehr können und besser aussehen als auf der alten Seite. Selbst mit der Breite jetzt.

Klar ist aber auch, dass die neue Seitenbreite für weniger Stress bei der Werbung steht. Tatsächlich waren es oftmals die vielen Ausnahmen auf der alten PCGH.de, die für Positionsprobleme und anderen Ärger mit Werbung sorgten. Wer hier als Adblocker-User unterwegs ist und sich über die Weißflächen (Werbeplatzhalter) aufregt: Das werden die Adblock-Filter-Schreiber schon für euch "fixen". Das sollte euer kleinstes "Problem" sein. 

Wir gehen heute, spätestens morgen alles Feedback durch. Mutmaßlich gibt es auch eine Umfrage über das weitere Vorgehen. Dazu brauche ich aber auch die Kollegen von der Technik.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Rarek (25. November 2014)

@ Big 

1+ (bei mir sind es 2 Kerne auf 80%..., ohne F@H)


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2014)

> Trotzdem etwas schade, dass nicht mehr Leute ihre Meinung im Betatest kund getan haben. Dafür macht man das ja eigentlich.



Guten Morgen.

Dieser Thread hier ist gemeint wo man bitte eventuelle Auffälligkeiten benennen soll und kundtun soll was einem schmeckt und was nicht?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> sich über die Weißflächen (Werbeplatzhalter) aufregt: Das werden die  Adblock-Filter-Schreiber schon für euch "fixen". Das sollte euer  kleinstes "Problem" sein.


Ich sage dazu nur " *Element Hiding Helper für Adblock Plus* "
Die Weißflächen habe ich damit schnell und einfach wegbekommen : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht erschrecken liebes Design Team, ich habe hier etwas nach meinem Geschmack umformatiert


----------



## Rarek (25. November 2014)

wie haste denn die Seite optimiert? ich will auch...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Dieser Thread hier ist gemeint wo man bitte eventuelle Auffälligkeiten benennen soll und kundtun soll was einem schmeckt und was nicht?



Könnte der Titel 'Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!' implizit suggerieren, ja. Formatierungen von kopierten Texten werden jetzt auch einfach übernommen. Finde ich absolut bescheiden. Darf jetzt jedes mal alles anpassen... Ziemlicher Käse.

@PCGH_Thilo
Habt ihr euch einfach besseres Feedback erwünscht? Weil 70 Seiten Feedback, wo durchaus vieles drin steht, ist ja jetzt nicht so wenig. Gemessen an Anzahl der User vllt. schon.


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

@PCGH_Thilo

Meine Kritikpunkte waren leider das Ergebnis des Bildschirms, den ich auf der Arbeit hatte. Zu Hause waren alle Kritikpunkte weitesgehend verflogen. Dort konnte man eine Unterteilung der Inhalte sehen, die Schrift ist sauber und auch die Kontraste sind besser. Ich denke mal das Ding dort ist falsch eingestellt, was ich nachher korrigieren werden.

Besonders gut finde ich vor allem die Interaktive Tabelle im CPU-Rating, in der sogar das Preis-/leistungsverhältnis im Bezug auf die *CPU's* mit einfließt. Ich bin zwar immernoch der Meinung, das ein Preis-Leistungsvergleich nur wirklich funktioniert, wenn man die ganzen Plattformen miteinander vergleicht (CPU, MoBo und RAM an den Spezifikationen), weil sich dadurch die Basis besser definiert. Denn man kann eine CPU nicht ins Gehäuse legen und erwarten, das sie ohne MoBo und RAM läuft. Und dadurch verschiebt sich das P/L doch recht stark. Aber das tut hier nicht zur Sache.

Wie gesagt ist die Seite zu Hause recht angenehm zu nutzen.

@Die Leute, die jammern das die Seite nicht den ganzen Bildschirm füllt und die Schrift so groß ist:
Zu kleine Schrift und Seiten, die einen ganzen Bildschirm füllen, gilt bei professionellen Designern als Verbrechen. Es ist nachgewiesen, das die Masse die Übersicht bei zu breiten Seiten mit zu kleiner Schrift verliert. Es gibt ganz bestimmte Regeln, wie man eine Seite gestalten muss, damit sie für die breite Masse angenehm zu nutzen ist und wie sie eben ästhetisch wirkt. Eine Website ist ein Massenprodukt und es wird für die Masse entwickelt. Da stehen die persönlichen Vorlieben einzelner im Hintergrund. Ob die breite Masse dieser Seite tatsächlich die Breite brauch, kann nur eine Umfrage klären. Aber die Seite ist von Aufteilung, Breite und Schriftgröße soweit in Ordnung.

Wie gesagt. Jetzt wo die Kontraste stimmen und die Schrift sauber ist, ist es ok.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Auf der Startseite haben wir heute eine neue Version live gestellt, die hoffentlich für mehr Übersicht sorgt. Die Community-Inhalte sind nun noch besser sichtbar. Feedback wäre nett. Ansonsten wäre für euch wichtig, dass wir in unserem CMS nun neue Layoutmöglichkeiten haben, die wir erst noch ausreizen müssen.
> 
> Vergleicht mal bitte die Standardnews: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mass-...s/Frostbite-3-Dragon-Age-Inquisition-1143681/
> 
> ...



Das Layout vom Prozessorvergleich sagt mir mit Abstand am Besten zu.
Die der normalen News eigentlich gar nicht. Gerade der rechte Bereich finde ich sehr störend.
Aber die Prozessorlast ist einfach abartig hoch mit dem neuen Design.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. November 2014)

Also ich hab PCGames nach der Umstellung genau noch 1x besucht, für schrecklich befunden und nie wieder meinen Weg dorthin gefunden.
Wie ich das hier finden soll weiß ich noch nicht. Oben die Leiste find ich gut und die Untertteilungen Spiele/Hardware etc auch aber bei dem ganzen Zeug darunter finde ich mich noch nicht so ganz zurecht.
Ich hoffe ihr macht im Forum dann nicht auch alles zigfach größer und anders strukturiert denn dort findet man imho schnell die gewünschte Kategorie. (Noch )
Werd mich wohl mal ein wenig damit spielen müssen um rauszufinden was ich da nun so seltsam finde *g* (Hauptsächlich aber dieses... ich kann gefühlt 30 Minuten nach unten scrollen Ding wo einfach alles irgendwo zu finden ist lol)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

@TroaX;
Das es jetzt keine Wahl mehr gibt, sodass man die Seite nach der Auflösung strecken kann, hat nichts mit Design zu tun, wo man negatives zu befürchten hat, das man mehr auf einmal sehen kann *was für ein verbrechen*
Das hat doch bei der alten Seite auch funktioniert, wo es optional war !
Die Schrift darf ruhig größer sein, aber das man das Seitenverhältnis nicht mehr wählen, kann hat nur etwas mit Werbung zu tun.


----------



## Nazzy (25. November 2014)

im ersten Moment wirkt die alte Seite natürlich viel "Übersichtlicher" etc. Mal ein paar Tage testen 
erinnert ein wenig an die neue Tm.de Seite


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6986641 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage dazu nur " *Element Hiding Helper für Adblock Plus* "
> Die Weißflächen habe ich damit schnell und einfach wegbekommen :
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ja wieder gut aus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sieht ja wieder gut aus.


War erst der Anfang, bin ja noch mitten drinnen beim optimieren 
Das Addon ist auch ein wenig tückisch, man muss aufpassen was man alles versteckt, sonst verschwindet an anderer stelle etwas was man behalten will.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Machst du am Ende ein HowTo? Ich glaube damit würde mir das auch gefallen.


----------



## Rarek (25. November 2014)

ich will auch...


----------



## -Chefkoch- (25. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird dieser Bereich noch genutzt?

Gute Platzierung der User-News übrigens


----------



## Placebo (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Vergleicht mal bitte die Standardnews: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mass-...s/Frostbite-3-Dragon-Age-Inquisition-1143681/
> 
> mit diesem "Feature-Artikel": http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Rangliste-Bestenliste-1143392/ (der im Übrigen auch noch gleich die neuen Benchmarks hat)
> 
> Da gibts schon Unterschiede. Dieser Artikel hier ist auch etwas aufwändiger gelayoutet: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Specials/PC-Spiele-2015-1136954/


Ihr habt es so gewollt. Hier sind ein paar Dinge, die mir spontan aufgefallen sind:

Das Layout vom Leistungsindex Prozessoren gefällt mir, die neuen Benchmark-Balken auch. Könntet ihr aber die Schriftgröße vom Fließtext um ein paar Punkt verkleinern? Etwa auf die Schriftgröße der Tabelle von PC-Spiele 2015? Wenn ich im Browser auf 85-90% herauszoome, wird das Ganze sehr viel angenehmer zu lesen und verringert den Scrollwahnsinn.
Die Videoeinbindung beim Leistungsindex ist finde ich sehr schön aber ich habe sie nur durch Zufall gefunden. Ich würde eine ganz subtile Änderung vornehmen, vielleicht so? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Evtl. das Video auch nicht komplett oben und unten "ankleben" sondern um ein paar Pixel verkleinern, damit ein Rahmen außen herum entsteht, wenn man es angeklickt hat.

CPU-Auslastung ist bei mir (wenn man SMT grob aus dem Task-Manager herausrechnet, E3-1230"V1") zwischen 10% und 40% mit Werbung. Allerdings ist mein Internet nicht sonderlich schnell, könnte also schon passieren, dass ein 2500k auf über 50% auf allen Kernen springt. Ältere oder Zweikern-CPUs... haben auf dieser Seite sowieso nichts verloren, also alles OK 
Die Seite ist breiter als mein Bildschirm, zeigt aber auch mit eingeschalteter Werbung nur weiße Stellen, wenn ich nach rechts scrolle (16:10, 1680x1050).
Ich finde die blaue Leiste ganz oben sehr leer. Fällt schon fast aus dem Rahmen bzw. beißt sich mit dem restlichen Layout. Kommt da noch was? Die graue Leiste ist gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (25. November 2014)

Warum muss mann ne Homepage die in meinen Augen super war umgestalten?!
Ich komm mir grad vor wie bei nem wechsel von Win7 auf Win8 mit der Metro Oberfläche 

Klar mag es daran liegen das sie neu ist und mann sich daran gewöhnen muss...aber will ich das
überhaupt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Vergleicht mal bitte die Standardnews: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mass-...s/Frostbite-3-Dragon-Age-Inquisition-1143681/
> 
> mit diesem "Feature-Artikel": http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Rangliste-Bestenliste-1143392/ (der im Übrigen auch noch gleich die neuen Benchmarks hat)
> 
> ...


Das Layout vom Prozessoren-Special gefällt mir sehr gut, und die Auswahl- und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten sind auch top. Daumen hoch


----------



## criss vaughn (25. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das Layout vom Prozessoren-Special gefällt mir sehr gut. Daumen hoch



Sehe ich genauso! 

Gibt es einen Grund, weshalb Kommentare zu neuen Artikeln noch nicht angezeigt werden .. ?


----------



## BikeRider (25. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur deswegen hab ich gerade mal mit dem Tablet auf die Main geguckt: Damit sieht das neue Design tatsächlich prima aus  .



Für Mobiltelefone und Tablets ist die Seite wohl auch gemacht. 



Big D schrieb:


> So, das Forum stell ich mal aussen vor, weil das noch benutzbar ist,



Ich finde das Forum gelungen



kennedy46 schrieb:


> Kann mich mit diesem Design nicht anfreunden.
> Ich fand es schon auf www.pcgames.de beschissen.
> Naja bin eh nicht mehr oft hier....



Genau deswegen meide ich PCGames.de inzwischen ganz.



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Meine bisherige Reihenfolge wenn es um deutsche Gameswebsiten ging war.
> 1. PCGH 2. Gamestar 3. PCG
> Und jetzt wechselt PCGH auch noch zum neuen PCGH Design. News und Kommentarsektion sind viel zu unübersichtlich. Seitenbreite ist ok, es gibt schließlich noch schlankere Websiten. Forum ist ok. Ich persöhnliche hätte gerne allerdings etwas weniger weiß.



PCGH war bis gestern meine Startseite - jetzt nicht mehr.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schon bei der PC Games haben sich die Leser MASSIV über das neue Design beschwert. Was hat Computec gemacht? Konsequent ignoriert...
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es hier anders ist. Zumal das wahrscheinlich derselbe Webdesigner verbrochen hat.



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass  dies hier ähnlich verlaufen wird. 
Das alte Design wird es wohl nicht mehr geben. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Früher war nicht alles besser, aber eben auch nicht alles schlechter...



So ist es.
Aber grad heutzutage ist man wohl der Meinung, d ass man alles neue immer mitmachen muss und dass alles neue immer gleich sofort gut sein muss.



BiosShock schrieb:


> Nö, was härter trifft - einfach mal 2 Tage nicht die Seite besuchen! Das tut in Portmonee weh.



Schön wäre es, wird wohl aber nicht funktionieren, weil es a: vielleicht ganz einfach ausgesitzt wird und sich b: viele sagen: Dann nutze ich das neue Design halt zähneknirschend.



elektrohase schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich noch irgendwo die Option (also für die Startseite), die Auflösung umzustellen? Damit nicht alles "so in der Mitte zusammengequetscht" aussieht...



Wäre schön, wenn diese Option wieder kommen würde, einschließlich der Classic-Funktion. 
Ich glaube aber, das ist Wunschdenken. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja schon den Grund: du bist ein Tablet-/Smartphone-User. Genau dafür ist das ganze Web 2.0 gemacht.



Denke ich auch



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo stehen wir jetzt? Gestern lag der Fokus darauf, die Webseite und alles Dranhängende sauber zum Laufen zu bringen. Also Forum, Preisvergleich, Werbung, Artikel usw.
> 
> Noch hängen wir alle in der Luft, was mit dem heftig genutzten Plugin VBSEO los ist. Die steuert unter anderem auch die Like-Funktion bei. Wir wollen das eigentlich unbedingt behalten, sonst sind womöglich die Like-Stats weg.
> 
> ...



Auf den "Gefällt mir" Knopf kann ich gut verzichten. 
Würde mir jedenfalls nicht fehlen. 

Und was ist mit dem Download-Bereich ?
Ich empfinde diesen noch immer als zu sehr unübersichtlich.
So eine Gliederung und Unterteilung wie bei Computerbase würde ich toll finden.
Ich tätige meine  Downloads immer bei CB, weil ich hier zu lange suchen müsste.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.



Danke fürs Statement


----------



## MisterBombastic (25. November 2014)

Warum muss jede Seite immer wieder in neuem Look erscheinen? 
Im Laufe meiner Beschäftigung mit PC-Hardware usw. gab es viele Websites die als Lesezeichen bei mir gespeichert waren (HWluxx, Tom`s Hardware, PCGames usw.).
DIese Seiten sind es nun nicht mehr, aufgrund der unübersichtlichen neuen Aufmachung.
Wird bei dieser Seite wohl genauso sein, echt schade...


----------



## MrMantis (25. November 2014)

Hoffe das man das alte Design auch noch verwenden kann, weiß das jemand wiel unter dem Benutzerkontrollzentrum habe ich auf anhieb nichts gefunden ?.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. November 2014)

MrMantis schrieb:


> Hoffe das man das alte Design auch noch verwenden kann, ...


Wenn nicht, war's das.
Schon die PC-Welt hat den Touchmüll eingeführt und die Leser vergrault.


----------



## dangee (25. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit die Ihr in das Projekt gesteckt habt!

Wie aber auch bei der PCG finde ich die teilweise die Schriftgrößen (gerade bei den Überschriften und Newstexten) überdimensioniert. Die verkleinernde Lupenfunktion bietet nur unzureichende Hilfe, weil zwischendurch doch auch kleinere Texte zu finden sind. Ich würde ein etwas weniger unterschiedliches Design (mit vergleichbaren Schriftgrößen) und somit einer etwas kompakteren Aufmachung bevorzugen.

So oder so freue ich mich aber über die investierte Arbeit und einen schönen Newsticker


----------



## MrMantis (25. November 2014)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, war's das.
> Schon die PC-Welt hat den Touchmüll eingeführt und die Leser vergrault.



Das alte Design hat immer noch etwas besonderes an sich . Und so eine Funktion kann man doch bestimmt locker Einbauen ohne das man viel Aufwand braucht.

Zu ner anderen Frage:

Wo bitte soll das Mini-Icon sein ?.



> Falls jemand nach  einer Startseitenansicht ohne große Bilder sucht, findet diese unter  /News (direkt zugreifbar über das Mini-Icon)


----------



## taks (25. November 2014)

Mein Notebook hat 70% CPU-Auslastung wenn ich auf der Main bin o.O
(Wenn Werbung im Sichtfeld ist)

Wäre nett wenn man das ein bisschen reduzieren könnte. Die Akkulaufzeit wirds danken


----------



## EcOnOmiC (25. November 2014)

Mein gott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  jetzt habt ihr die schöne seite wie auch pc games auch
noch total verhunzt

sehr schade echt zum kotzen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

MrMantis schrieb:


> Zu ner anderen Frage:
> 
> Wo bitte soll das Mini-Icon sein ?.



Meinst du das ? -->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens auch meine neue PCGH-Startseite als Lesezeichen, mit der normalen Startseite bekomme ich krämpfe im Kopf


----------



## Rarek (25. November 2014)

bei mir auch ^^


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Ich kann keine neuen Beiträge sehen, ich hoffe das bleibt nicht so.


----------



## BikeRider (25. November 2014)

Der "Gefällt mir" Knopf ist wieder da


----------



## Whoosaa (25. November 2014)

Thilo, ich glaube an der generellen Optik stören sich eher wenige. Das Hauptproblem liegt mMn nach bei der Informtionsdichte. Auf der jetzigen Homepage sind grob geschätzt etwa halb so viele Informationen enthalten wie auf der alten HP, wenn nicht noch weniger. Man muss viel mehr scrollen, um die gleiche Menge an Informationen zu erhalten. Bei den Artikeln ebenso - der neue Look ist zwar gut, locker und modern, aber auch hier hat man verglichen mit dem alten Layout viel weniger Text auf dem Bildschirm, und muss viel mehr scrollen. Ich wollte auch einen Screenshot-Vergleich machen, aber leider kommt man ja nicht mehr auf die alte HP.


----------



## Big D (25. November 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Der "Gefällt mir" Knopf ist wieder da


Jap, schön das das wieder geht, ich habe meine Startseite jetzt trotzdem aufs Forum umgestellt, und hab als News Seite etwas anderes offen. 
Mit dem neuen Forumdesign hab ich kaum Probleme, ein bisschen dunkler könnte es sein, damit es nicht so blendet, aber ansonsten ok.
Bis es da eine Möglichkeit gibt, benutz ich einfach Turn off the Lights, um die Seite dunkel zu machen.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem liegt mMn nach bei der Informtionsdichte. Auf der jetzigen Homepage sind grob geschätzt etwa halb so viele Informationen enthalten wie auf der alten HP, wenn nicht noch weniger.



genau da ist auch mein Problem, ich hab nichts gegen die Designänderung an sich, es ist nur, das ich nicht mehr auf einen (oder zwei) Blicke alle Infos hab die ich suche, ich muss erst drei Seiten scrollen bis ich alles erfasst hab.


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Hat man schonmal über einen Dislike Button nachgedacht?

Bei der Gamestar gibt es einen.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur deswegen hab ich gerade mal mit dem Tablet auf die Main geguckt: Damit sieht das neue Design tatsächlich prima aus  .


 *like*
Die Leute brauchen auch manchmal etwas zum meckern. Etwas wo sie mal Dampf ablassen können.  Und was bietet sich nicht mehr an als ein design relaunch.  Ich denke in ein paar Wochen kräht kein Hahn mehr nach und es bleiben noch die Feedback Willigen übrig. Die Nutzerzahlen werden ja zeigen wie die tatsachliche Resonanz ist und wir können es alle beobachten. 
Mir gefällt das neue Design ziemlich gut aber es gibt auch noch viel zu tun.

MfG


----------



## Rarek (25. November 2014)

^^ [Gefällt mir nicht] ^^


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Mittlerweile gewöhne ich mich auch mehr daran, ich hoffe aber das sich bald alles stabilisiert, es kommen und gehen ja ständig neue Features.


----------



## -Kerby- (25. November 2014)

Kann dem nur zustimmen.
Hab mir etwas Zeit gelassen bei der Bewertung
der neuen Website und Design gefällt mir,
kommt mir moderner vor, aber ich fühle mich
recht hilfslos bei der Suche neuer Themen und Informationen. Bei der alten Seite wusste ich schnell, welches Thema gerade angesagt ist  was neu ist, war ja alles direkt da. Ich fühl mich hier im Moment noch etwas überfordert, keine Ahnung ob sich dieses Gefühl ändert ^^
Außerdem wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben, dass es einige Fehler gibt bei der Darstellung, wenn man die Website mit dem Handy erreicht, wie zB. die Seitenzahlen hier unten liegen aufeinander usw.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hat man schonmal über einen Dislike Button nachgedacht?
> 
> Bei der Gamestar gibt es einen.



Gamestar ist ne Seite die Müll ist !  Dislike Button ist ebenso fragwürdig. 
Es gibt Leute auf Youtube die mit Absicht nur dislikes vergeben damit sie die Quote der likes verschlechtern, 
jaja so dumm kann die Menschheit sein, dass hat hier im Forum nichts verloren.


----------



## MrMantis (25. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6986834 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du das ? -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denke das muss es sein ,,Startseitenansicht ohne große Bilder".

Das ganze Stannd hier:
• *Warum muss ich so viel scrollen?*  Auf der neuen Seite muss man sicher mehr scrollen als auf der alten.  Das ist allerdings auch kein Wunder, denn die alte Seite war  mega-kompakt, ohne große Teaserelemente. Falls jemand nach einer  Startseitenansicht ohne große Bilder sucht, findet diese unter /News  (direkt zugreifbar über das Mini-Icon)


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Gamestar ist ne Seite die Müll ist !  Dislike Button ist ebenso fragwürdig.
> Es gibt Leute auf Youtube die mit Absicht nur dislikes vergeben damit sie die Quote der likes verschlechtern,
> jaja so dumm kann die Menschheit sein, dass hat hier im Forum nichts verloren.



Na gut da hast Du natürlich auch Recht,

Das Problem was ich aktuell habe ist der dass ich mich mit dem Handy nicht anmelden kann.
Geht das nur per App?


----------



## Astimon (25. November 2014)

Wenn man irgendwo noch die Schriftgröße verkleinern könnte passt das neue Design.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Ich konnte mich heute morgen anmelden. Wobei ich direkt den link ins Kontrollzentrum habe. War also direkt im Fenster für den Login und nicht erst auf der hauptseite des Forums


----------



## locojens (25. November 2014)

RavionHD lies dir den Thread hier mal durch dann wirst du entdecken das es zu dem Thema 





> Dislike Button


 schon eine Diskussion gab.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hat man schonmal über einen Dislike Button nachgedacht?
> 
> Bei der Gamestar gibt es einen.



Um Himmels willen ja nicht 
Wozu diese "Gefällt mir nicht" Knöpfe dienen ist nachvollziehbar, damit werden nicht nur Beiträge damit versehen die einem nicht gefallen, sondern können leicht dafür verwendet werden generell Beiträge von Nutzern schlecht zu bewerten mit denen man sich nicht gut versteht, darum war PCGH wenigstens so weise und hat nur die "Gefällt mir" Knöpfe eingebaut. 
Obwohl ich das persönlich auch nicht gut finde, da auch "Gefällt mir" für negatives missbraucht werden kann, wie es am besten ist sieht man bei Harwdareluxx, dort kann man nur den ersten Beitrag eines Threads mit einem "Danke" (ist das selbe wie Gefällt mir) markieren.


----------



## BoMbY (25. November 2014)

Die Schriftdarstellung sieht immer noch extrem verkrüppelt aus. Und jetzt auch beim Forum. Ich habe keinen "Lato" Font auf meinem Rechner, und es sind keine Alternativen im Stylesheet definiert ... Typischer Anfängerfehler.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. November 2014)

Komisch ist nur wenn ich mich anmelden will geht es nicht, klicken ich oben auf anmelden passiert überhaupt nichts

Übers Handy hingegen geht es ohne Probleme 

Mfg


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Ja da habt ihr natürlich Recht, sowas würde sicher missbraucht werden.

Kann man eigentlich noch die Auflösung ändern wie damals? Ich finde dazu aktuell nichts.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. November 2014)

Gut wäre vielleicht ein Danke Button mit Zähler, aber zusätzlich zum gefällt mir, für die wirklich hilfreichen Beiträge


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Gut wäre vielleicht ein Danke Button mit Zähler, aber zusätzlich zum gefällt mir, für die wirklich hilfreichen Beiträge



Das würde die Sache dann wohl doch zu komplex machen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. November 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Der "Gefällt mir" Knopf ist wieder da



Das gefällt mir! Ansonsten ist das neue Design nach wie vor für'n Ofen.


----------



## BoMbY (25. November 2014)

So, hier mal ein Screenshot von der schlechten Font-Darstellung:

http://i.imgur.com/6bRbbIb.png

Und vom Forum:

http://i.imgur.com/lvyjxoI.png

Sieht mal total übel aus ... Das Problem habe ich nicht auf Webseiten, welche nicht versuchen irgendwelche merkwürdigen Fonts ohne Alternativen per CSS einzubinden.

Edit: Ahh okay, wenn man die Krüppelfonts per Adblock sperrt, ist es wenigstens wieder halbwegs lesbar mit dem Browser-Default.


----------



## Noctua (25. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue Design bescheiden. Zudem wird es im Opera 12 nicht richtig dargestellt und verschwendet dabei zu viel Platz (Schrift immer schräg unter den Bildern statt daneben). Die Seite wirkt wie für ein Tablet ausgelegt. Dort ist sie aber auch nur noch eingeschränkt nutzbar, da man für das Forum jetzt scheinbar eine App braucht. Bisher konnte ich mittels Opera von meinen Android-Geräten problemlos schreiben, suchen usw. Das geht aktuell nicht (Opera 25 auf Nexus 5 mit Android 5).


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. November 2014)

BoMbY schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein Screenshot von der schlechten Font-Darstellung:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6bRbbIb.png
> 
> ...



Bäh, das ist wirklich hässlich.


----------



## spockilein (25. November 2014)

Nee, das ist für die Miez. Total unübersichtlich und dadurch Unruhig.


----------



## Wookman (25. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue Layout ganz in Ordnung!
Wie immer muss man sich daran gewöhnen.
Sieht viel schöner aus als vorher


----------



## Rarek (25. November 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Der "Gefällt mir" Knopf ist wieder da



und schon wieder weg


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Thilo, ich glaube an der generellen Optik stören sich eher wenige. Das Hauptproblem liegt mMn nach bei der Informtionsdichte. Auf der jetzigen Homepage sind grob geschätzt etwa halb so viele Informationen enthalten wie auf der alten HP, wenn nicht noch weniger. Man muss viel mehr scrollen, um die gleiche Menge an Informationen zu erhalten. Bei den Artikeln ebenso - der neue Look ist zwar gut, locker und modern, aber auch hier hat man verglichen mit dem alten Layout viel weniger Text auf dem Bildschirm, und muss viel mehr scrollen. Ich wollte auch einen Screenshot-Vergleich machen, aber leider kommt man ja nicht mehr auf die alte HP.



Gerade die Optik ist auch das, was mich gar nicht anspricht. Von der Verteilung rede ich erst gar nicht. Keiner Erwähnung wert... Optional die alte Page wäre der Wahnsinn.


----------



## BiosShock (25. November 2014)

Hier könnt ihr mal unabhängig voten.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> und schon wieder weg



Nennt man auch "verschwinde" Button


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. November 2014)

Ich denke das ich mich wohl von der Seite etwas distanzieren werde wenn nicht wenigstens ein Schalter für die alte Seite eingebaut wird! Ich finde das neue Design grausam wie auch schon bei PCGames. Liebe PCGH Redaktion, wenn ihr nicht noch mehr Leute verlieren wollt, macht das alte Design wieder rein

Lg Leo


----------



## BiosShock (25. November 2014)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich mich wohl von der Seite etwas distanzieren werde wenn nicht wenigstens ein Schalter für die alte Seite eingebaut wird! Ich finde das neue Design grausam wie auch schon bei PCGames. Liebe PCGH Redaktion, wenn ihr nicht noch mehr Leute verlieren wollt, macht das alte Design wieder rein
> 
> Lg Leo



Nicht gleich weg rennen. Mal das Kettenhemd quer anziehen und dafür kämpfen.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (25. November 2014)

Ich hab über 10 Jahre Seiten als Dienstleister und UI Designer für Kunden jeder Größe gemacht und bin auch echt enttäuscht. 
Besonders krass finde ich, dass ausgerechnet Ihr es geschafft hab die Seite für mein Handy unzugänglich zu machen. Sie ist nicht nur (noch) nicht mobileready sondern bringt als einzige Seite (und ich besuch echt eine Menge Zwielichtiges) den Browser konsequent zum Absturz. Hat das mit dem neuen Werbegedöns aus den Videos zu tun?
Was habt Ihr denn da für ein Team? Soll ich mal helfen kommen?


----------



## BiosShock (25. November 2014)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Ich hab über 10 Jahre Seiten als Dienstleister und UI Designer für Kunden jeder Größe gemacht und bin auch echt enttäuscht.
> Besonders krass finde ich, dass ausgerechnet Ihr es geschafft hab die Seite für mein Handy unzugänglich zu machen. Sie ist nicht nur (noch) nicht mobileready sondern bringt als einzige Seite (und ich besuch echt eine Menge Zwielichtiges) den Browser konsequent zum Absturz. Hat das mit dem neuen Werbegedöns aus den Videos zu tun?
> Was habt Ihr denn da für ein Team? Soll ich mal helfen kommen?




Wollte auch schon fragen ob ich helfen kommen soll. Hab mich aber nicht getraut.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2014)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Ich hab über 10 Jahre Seiten als Dienstleister und UI Designer für Kunden jeder Größe gemacht und bin auch echt enttäuscht.
> Besonders krass finde ich, dass ausgerechnet Ihr es geschafft hab die Seite für mein Handy unzugänglich zu machen. Sie ist nicht nur (noch) nicht mobileready sondern bringt als einzige Seite (und ich besuch echt eine Menge Zwielichtiges) den Browser konsequent zum Absturz. Hat das mit dem neuen Werbegedöns aus den Videos zu tun?
> Was habt Ihr denn da für ein Team? Soll ich mal helfen kommen?


Jep, dass finde ich auch schade das man nicht gleich das vorhandene System genutzt hat um es full responsiv zu machen. Vor allem ging es anfangs noch bei PCG, wenigstens im landscape. Aber das wurde jetzt deaktiviert und ist relativ statisch.^^ Leider wird wohl die Werbung ein wesentlicher Grund dafür sein.

MfG


----------



## mediakind (25. November 2014)

_Irgendwie werden die Forenbeiträge nicht mehr richtig gezählt. Bitte beheben._
Hat sich erledigt, ich war so klug und habe nicht berücksichtigt, dass Off-Topic Beiträge anders erfasst werden. Sorry


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. November 2014)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Nicht gleich weg rennen. Mal das Kettenhemd quer anziehen und dafür kämpfen.



Ich werde nicht gleich wegrennen 
Ich will mithelfen das wir das alte Design wieder bekommen. Ich kann diesen ganzen modernen UI schei* nicht mehr sehen! In der Schule (8. Klasse) haben wir grad HTML und die Seiten die wir machen sehen besser aus! Für mich ist die ganze Seite viel zu unübersichtlich. Ich finde es wirklich schade was man aus so einer tollen Seite gemacht hat. Einzig das Forum sieht noch gut aus und man könnte dies auch so lassen. Wer auch immer auf die Idee gekommen ist die Seite so zu Verunstalten gehört direkt gefeuert
So jtz hab ich mich erstmal genug aufgeregt

Lg Leo


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr mal unabhängig voten.



Kann nicht voten für das Alte...


----------



## Big D (25. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Kann nicht voten für das Alte...



nimm das /r vom der URL raus, dann gehts


----------



## MrHorstBeppo (25. November 2014)

Wirklich eine schöne neue Seite. 
Habt ihr super hinbekommen!


----------



## Quantor (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Bilder-Upload-Problem wurde laut Technik übrigens gefixed. Bitte mal prüfen.



Hmmm... Irgendwie nur halb gefixt... Früher konnte man in seinem Festplatten-Ordner mehrere Dateien auf einmal für den Upload markieren, jetzt muss ich jede Datei einzeln hinzufügen, bevor ich auf den Upload-Knopf drücke... Zumindest unter Chrome...


----------



## BikeRider (25. November 2014)

Ich habe* hier* auch an der Abstimmung teilgenommen, auch wenns sicherlich nichts bringen wird.


----------



## taks (25. November 2014)

Quantor schrieb:


> Hmmm... Irgendwie nur halb gefixt... Früher konnte man in seinem Festplatten-Ordner mehrere Dateien auf einmal für den Upload markieren, jetzt muss ich jede Datei einzeln hinzufügen, bevor ich auf den Upload-Knopf drücke... Zumindest unter Chrome...



Schau dir mal bei deinen Einstellungen "Upload Manager deaktivieren" an


----------



## DerBusch13 (25. November 2014)

Noch mehr Werbung für die Abstimmung: Straw Poll

Es kann vielleicht was bringen, vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Werbung für die Abstimmung: Straw Poll
> 
> Es kann vielleicht was bringen, vielleicht auch nicht


Was soll denn der Quatsch, das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Warum regen sich die Leute immer erst auf wenn es zu spät ist. Wo wart ihr denn beim offiziellem beta Test????

MfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2014)

PCGH werde ich nicht mehr besuchen. Einfach nur zum kotzen das aussehen. 
Bin nur noch mit tapatalk drin.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Quatsch, das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Warum regen sich die Leute immer erst auf wenn es zu spät ist. Wo wart ihr denn beim offiziellem beta Test????
> 
> MfG


Soweit ich weiß, gabs zum Forendesign (worum es in dem Poll geht) keine Beta, sondern nur zur Hauptseite.


----------



## BikeRider (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Quatsch, das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Warum regen sich die Leute immer erst auf wenn es zu spät ist. Wo wart ihr denn beim offiziellem beta Test????
> 
> MfG



Ja - Leider
Ich habe mehrfach im Oktober was dazu geschrieben.
Hat wohl nicht geholfen.


----------



## DerBusch13 (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Quatsch, das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Warum regen sich die Leute immer erst auf wenn es zu spät ist. Wo wart ihr denn beim offiziellem beta Test????
> 
> MfG



Viele haben sich in der Beta aufgeregt, auch ich! Es wurde nur wenige Veränderungen vorgenommen, aber niemand hat auf uns gehört, das wir die alter Seite lieber mögen! Keiner von der PCGH ist auf uns eingegangen, wenn es um die alte Seite ging!


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. November 2014)

Win8 ist total in die Hose gegangen,  weil MS meinte, Android ausbooten zu können, indem eine Smartphone-Oberfläche für Desktop-PCs erzwungen wird.
Nunmehr setzt Computec auf dieses gesunkene Schiff und meint, mit einem von Win8 abgekupferten Design, ertrunkene Motrosen wieder zum Leben erwecken zu können.
Über 80% der befragten User missfällt das neue Design.
Merkt Ihr es bald?!


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> Viele haben sich in der Beta aufgeregt, auch ich! Es wurde nur wenige Veränderungen vorgenommen, aber niemand hat auf uns gehört, das wir die alter Seite lieber mögen! Keiner von der PCGH ist auf uns eingegangen, wenn es um die alte Seite ging!


Das Feedback in der Beta ist ein Bruchteil von dem was hier gerade statt findet. Ich frage mich warum dann solche Aktionen erst gemacht werden wenn es offensichtlich nichts mehr bringt außer pure Polemik. Was meint ihr wird passieren, dass PCGH das komplette Design über Bord wirft?



BigBubby schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gabs zum Forendesign (worum es in dem Poll geht) keine Beta, sondern nur zur Hauptseite.


 Erkläre das den Leuten die denken sie stimmen hier für/gegen die Hauptseite. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2014)

sry doppel


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2014)

Mir kommt das jetzt vor wie Microsoft, Hauptsache was ändern aber was die User davon halten ist egal.


----------



## mapim (25. November 2014)

Ich hab mich gestern echt über das neu Design gewundert, von einer BETA hab ich nichts mitbekommen und bin eigentlich jeden Tag hier. Zum neuen Design, es gefällt mir auf Anhieb nicht so wirklich, ich fand das alte echt wirklich gut und kannte mich gut aus. Ich werde mich halt an das neu gewöhnen müssen, finde das Redesign aber unnötig.


----------



## BiosShock (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Quatsch, das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Warum regen sich die Leute immer erst auf wenn es zu spät ist. Wo wart ihr denn beim offiziellem beta Test????
> 
> MfG



Ganz einfach, weil nur wenige es wussten und nicht die Zeit haben das auch noch zu verfolgen. Ich hab mich ganz ehrlich auch nicht drum geschert. Hätte ich gewust das sowas dabei raus kommt wäre ich an der Front gewesen.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

Quantor schrieb:


> Hmmm... Irgendwie nur halb gefixt... Früher konnte man in seinem Festplatten-Ordner mehrere Dateien auf einmal für den Upload markieren, jetzt muss ich jede Datei einzeln hinzufügen, bevor ich auf den Upload-Knopf drücke... Zumindest unter Chrome...



Nein, das ist "ganz" gefixt. Wir können bei den Core-Funktionen nur anbieten, was die aktuelle Forenversion umfasst. Die Entwickler von VBulletin haben das Multi-Datei-Select, also das FLASH aus Sicherheitsgründen leider entfernt. Der Multiupload funktioniert jetzt, aber das ist leider etwas unschön implementiert. ^^


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2014)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil nur wenige es wussten und nicht die Zeit haben das auch noch zu verfolgen. Ich hab mich ganz ehrlich auch nicht drum geschert. Hätte ich gewust das sowas dabei raus kommt wäre ich an der Front gewesen.


Nun, stand eine ganze Weile auf der Main, OBEN. Dafür kann PCGH nichts wenn ihr das nicht seht. Zu erwarten man würde jetzt eine 180 Grad wende machen ist realitätsfern. Vielmehr solltet ihr dazu beitragen das jetzige Design entsprechend zu verbessern.

@PCGH
Ihr glaube ihr braucht langsam einen PR Mitarbeiter. 

MfG


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Feedback in der Beta ist ein Bruchteil von dem was hier gerade statt findet. Ich frage mich warum dann solche Aktionen erst gemacht werden wenn es offensichtlich nichts mehr bringt außer pure Polemik. Was meint ihr wird passieren, dass PCGH das komplette Design über Bord wirft?
> 
> 
> MfG



Manchmal muss man etwas länger picken bis man ans Hirn kommt!


----------



## BiosShock (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nun, stand eine ganze Weile auf der Main, OBEN. Dafür kann PCGH nichts wenn ihr das nicht seht. Zu erwarten man würde jetzt eine 180 Grad wende machen ist realitätsfern. Vielmehr solltet ihr dazu beitragen das jetzige Design entsprechend zu verbessern.
> 
> @PCGH
> Ihr glaube ihr braucht langsam einen PR Mitarbeiter.
> ...



Wenn ich mir hier anschaue wer hier sein Missmut Ausdruck verleiht, sind es überwiegend die alt eingesessenen. Also das was das Potenzial mitbringt. Viele die hier helfen und ihren Ars** aus dem fahrenden Auto halten, sind fast oder auch bereit das Handtuch zu werfen. Der Schaden ist nicht so klein! Es ist nur noch auf Kommerz getrimmt ohne Rücksicht auf das Wesentliche. Ich hab kein Problem mit Werbung wenn sie Themen bezogen ist. Was interessiert mich IDEE-Kaffee oder Schuhe. Ich Warte noch auf den Tag wo mir Tampons angepriesen werden. Aber ich schweife ab...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Quatsch, das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Warum regen sich die Leute immer erst auf wenn es zu spät ist. Wo wart ihr denn beim offiziellem beta Test????
> 
> MfG



Auch da war der Konsens, dass die Seite nicht gefällt. Falls du das nicht gelesen hast, nochmal nachschlagen.


----------



## Dan23 (25. November 2014)

Also ich werde weiter PCGH treu bleiben aber ich mag das neue Layout überhaupt nicht.

Ist einfach nicht mein Geschmack auch wenn's super modern und schick aussieht.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Auch da war der Konsens, dass die Seite nicht gefällt. Falls du das nicht gelesen hast, nochmal nachschlagen.


Konsens, was für ein Konsens? Es haben einzelnen eine Meinung abgegeben und es gab auch viele die dem Design positiv gegenüber standen. Von einer übereinstimmenden Ablehnung habe ich da nichts mitbekommen.

MfG


----------



## Grestorn (25. November 2014)

Auch in diesem Thread sind die Gegner vor allem eines: Lauter. Wie so oft.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Konsens, was für ein Konsens? Es haben einzelnen eine Meinung abgegeben und es gab auch viele die dem Design positiv gegenüber standen. Von einer übereinstimmenden Ablehnung habe ich da nichts mitbekommen.
> 
> MfG



Mehrzahl/Mehrheit/Allgemeinheit war trotzdem dagegen und das wäre in einer Demokratie der Konsens.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch in diesem Thread sind die Gegner vor allem eines: Lauter. Wie so oft.



Berechtigte Kritik oder? Warum diese hier laut ist, versteh ich nicht. Wenn manche dann schreiben wie super duper mega cool die ist, ist es dann auch laut? Na ja, und Umbrüche werden meist nicht durch Schweigen verursacht ^^


----------



## Lichterflug (25. November 2014)

*BUG: Ansicht-Fehler*

Hallo zusammen,

ist der BUG-Report noch aktuell?

*Welche Info braucht ihr, wenn ich einen Bug finde?* Einen Screenshot, das verwendete Gerät (PC, Tablet, Konsole), das Betriebssystem, den Browser (inkl. Versionssnummer) und die verwendete Auflösung:

Desktop-PC, Windows 7 Professional SP 1 x64, IE 9.0.8112.16421 x64, 1920x1080

Bild 1 - Seite oben
Bild 2 - Seite unten
Bild 3 - Menüleiste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (25. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Berechtigte Kritik oder? Warum diese hier laut ist, versteh ich nicht. Wenn manche dann schreiben wie super duper mega cool die ist, ist es dann auch laut? Na ja, und Umbrüche werden meist nicht durch Schweigen verursacht ^^



Nichts gegen Kritik. Wie berechtigt sie ist, liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ich finde die neue Seite vor allem funktionaler und aufgeräumter. Klar muss man die Sachen erst mal suchen, aber das ist bei jeder Neuerung so. Deswegen muss es nicht schlechter sein. In ein paar Tagen hat man sich daran gewöhnt und gut ist. 

Lauter vor allem in der Art und in der Wortwahl. Das kannst Du nicht übersehen. Die Kraft- und Fäkalwörter nehmen überhand und die lächerlichen Drohungen oben drauf...




Lichterflug schrieb:


> *Welche Info braucht ihr, wenn ich einen Bug finde?* Einen Screenshot, das verwendete Gerät (PC, Tablet, Konsole), das Betriebssystem, den Browser (inkl. Versionssnummer) und die verwendete Auflösung:
> 
> Desktop-PC, Windows 7 Professional SP 1 x64, IE 9.0.8112.16421 x64, 1920x1080



Das ist ja völlig kaputt. Irgendwelche Security Settings oder Plugins die JavaScript disabeln oder sonst auf das Layout wirken?


----------



## MotDaD (25. November 2014)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir das Forum, aber auch die unterschiedlichen Header bei normalen und Spezial-Artikeln, welche Thilo im letzten Post ansprach, wirklich gut gefallen. Ganz nebenbei bemerkt furnktioniert die "Gefällt mir"-Funktion bei mir völlig problemlos.

Nur mit der eigentlichen Mainsite werde ich nicht so ganz warm, da ich diese doch zu unübersichtlich finde. Ich denke, dass es mir da so ergeht, wie vielen anderen Usern auch, nämlich so, dass PCGH.de vor allem wegen der News-Sektion häufig angesurft wird, oder sogar die Startseite darstellt. Das genau diese wichtige Sektion so klein und langgezogen ganz rechts außen an die Seite verlagert wurde, halte ich nicht gerade für optimal.


----------



## Grestorn (25. November 2014)

Dann stell doch die News Seite selbst als Homepage ein...


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

MotDaD schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei bemerkt furnktioniert die "Gefällt mir"-Funktion bei mir völlig problemlos.



Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so -.- .. das dafür zuständige SEO-Plugin spinnt immer noch rum.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Kritik. Wie berechtigt sie ist, liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ich finde die neue Seite vor allem funktionaler und aufgeräumter. Klar muss man die Sachen erst mal suchen, aber das ist bei jeder Neuerung so. Deswegen muss es nicht schlechter sein. In ein paar Tagen hat man sich daran gewöhnt und gut ist.
> 
> Lauter vor allem in der Art und in der Wortwahl. Das kannst Du nicht übersehen. Die Kraft- und Fäkalwörter nehmen überhand und die lächerlichen Drohungen oben drauf...



Natürlich ist es Geschmackssache, ohne Frage. Aber das Design erinnert echt an diese Free-CMS-Templates der 2003-2007er Jahre. Das einzige man hat aus Rundungen Ecken gemacht oder teilweise gelassen. Das sieht z.B. für mich (Und anscheinend viele andere.) eher unstrukturiert - chaotisch fand ich persönlich am besten - aus.
Und es ist keine Drohung an sich zu sagen man meidet die Seite. Es gibt eben Alternativen. Auch inhaltlich gibt es gute Konkurrenzseiten, die sich z.T. mit sehr wenig Werbung schmücken. Daher sollte solch ein Schritt gut überlegt sein.
Hatte man sich nicht z.T. so geäußert, das MS wenigstens die Wahl zwischen Metro und alten W7-Design hätte behalten sollen. Tja, hier könnte man mal zeigen wie es geht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2014)

Die main ist schrecklich, unstrukturiert, wirkt total durcheinander. Unübersichtlich. Wer hat sich sowas einfallen lassen?


----------



## reisball (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Konsens, was für ein Konsens? Es haben einzelnen eine Meinung abgegeben und es gab auch viele die dem Design positiv gegenüber standen. Von einer übereinstimmenden Ablehnung habe ich da nichts mitbekommen.
> 
> MfG



Vielleicht solltest du nochmal in den Thread schauen. Der Großtteil der Leute die hier posten, findet das neue Design "schrecklich" bzw. nicht gut.


Btw. finde ich es unglaublich, dass jeder User sich meine Aktivitäten anschauen kann und ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden habe dies zu unterbinden.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

reisball schrieb:


> Btw. finde ich es unglaublich, dass jeder User sich meine Aktivitäten anschauen kann und ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden habe dies zu unterbinden.



Was meinst du damit? Das was man geschrieben, geliked hat etc.?


----------



## reisball (25. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Das was man geschrieben, geliked hat etc.?



Einfach alles! Wenn ich zB auf dein Profil gehe, kann ich mir all deine Aktivitäten anschauen, sowie die deiner Freunde. Im Prinzip wäre das mit viel Mühe vorher auch möglich gewesen, aber nun kann man alles schnell und einfach in einen Zusammenhang bringen und ich frage mich warum macht man sowas? Natürlich um Informationen über Leute zu bekommen und zu wissen, was mögen sie, was mögen sie nicht. Welche Meinungen vertreten sie, was kaufen sie. Es scheint als wolle man hier in Facebook-Manier Informationen über die Leute sammeln.


----------



## Grestorn (25. November 2014)

Das war doch schon immer so. Was du im Forum treibst ist doch kein Geheimnis sondern eh öffentlich. Fast in jedem modernem Forum gibt es solche Funktionen.


----------



## MotDaD (25. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dann stell doch die News Seite selbst als Homepage ein...



Danke für den Hinweis, da habe ich so in der Tat noch nicht dran gedacht --> grad mal ausprobiert und muss sagen, dass mir das so dann wirklich gefällt!
Aber manchmal übersieht man halt einfach das Naheliegendste. Jetzt wo ich also meinen aufgeräumten und großen Newsbereich wieder habe bin ich doch im großen und ganzen recht zufrieden. Alles andere ist denke ich erstmal Gewöhnungssache und hat nicht primär etwas mit der Qualität der Seite zu tun.

Zudem finde ich es echt sehr befremdlich, wie sich hier gerade auch manche alt-eingesessenen Community-Mitglieder äußern. So eine Wortwahl und Ausdrucksweise war man ja von anderen Seiten gewohnt, aber zum Glück größtenteils noch nicht von der PCGH-Community. Daher dachte ich Gestern auch, dass ich auf der falschen Seite gelandet bin, aber nicht wegen dem Layout, sondern wegen den völlig unpassenden und überzogenen Reaktionen der Community. Ein paar der "Antworten" und "Reaktionen" die hier von manchen Leuten abgegeben wurden schaden der Seite tausend mal mehr als es ein neues Layout je könnte!


----------



## Bier.jpg (25. November 2014)

Also das Design war um die Jahrtausendwende Aktuell ...

hier mal Hardwareluxx von 2002 im vergleich:
https://web.archive.org/web/2002120...rumdeluxx.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ubbnews.cgi?ns_id=1

das Forum ist uebersichtlicher geworden


----------



## Cube (25. November 2014)

Aktuelle Medlungen totall unübersichtlich....


----------



## Placebo (25. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch in diesem Thread sind die Gegner vor allem eines: Lauter. Wie so oft.


Nein, sonst wäre der Straw-Poll mindestens bei 50:50. Davon sind wir sehr weit entfernt.


----------



## geist4711 (25. November 2014)

naja, is gewöhnungsbedürtig der neue 'look', aber man kann sich dran gewöhnen.
allerdings ist die schrift in den komentaren kleiner geworden, also schlecht lesbar mit älteren augen und die überschriften auf der hauptseite so gross, bzw die dafür vorgesehenen felder zu klein, das die zweite zeile der überschriften nichtmehr zu lesen ist -so ist das neue design schlichtweg unbrauchbar.

edit: schrift lässt sich leider auch nicht mit den üblichen tastenkombinationen grösser bzw kleiner machen, sondern stattdessen wird der gesamte rahmen und alles grösser oder kleiner aber die schrift bleibt, nicht gerade hilfreich solche 'standartfunktionen' anders zu belegen......

mfg
robert


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2014)

Für welche Tablets wurde es denn jetzt optimiert?
Ich muss für 'Neue Beiträge' und 'Mein Profil' (sofern überhaupt vorhanden) jetzt zwei mal klicken und da mein Nickname nicht da steht, muss ich das kleine Porträt treffen. 
Wenn ich zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag gehen will, muss ich weiterhin das kleine Feldchen treffen. 

Die Stalking-Funktion wurde damals ja deaktiviert, weil ständig die Mods "überwacht" wurden, aber dass sie in dieser Form wieder kommt, macht die damalige Aktion schon etwas lächerlich. 

Also sieht es nicht nur blöder aus, sondern ist auch noch wesentlich umständlicher zu bedienen. 
Wurde Computec eigentlich von MS gekauft, denn anderswo nennt man so etwas Rückschritt?


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Konsens, was für ein Konsens? Es haben einzelnen eine Meinung abgegeben und es gab auch viele die dem Design positiv gegenüber standen. Von einer übereinstimmenden Ablehnung habe ich da nichts mitbekommen.
> 
> MfG



Straw Poll (<- Das ist ein Link. Danke, Forendesign, jetzt muss man das auch noch extra kennzeichnen, weil man dank dem abartigen Kontrast das "link-blau" nicht mehr vom Schwarz des normalen Textes unterscheiden kann. Ganz grosses Kino^^)

225 Leute reichen zwar nicht für einen brauchbaren Querschnitt, weil als Grundgesamtheit zu klein - ein grundlegender Trend ist jedoch feststellbar.


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2014)

Na zumindest scheint das "Gefällt mir"-Plugin jetzt wieder zu laufen.


----------



## NeRo1987 (25. November 2014)

Für mich persönlich sehr schlechtes Design, ich gehe seit der Umstellung viel weniger auf eure Seite.

Die User-News sind viel zu weit unten, alles viel zu groß und unübersichtlich, scheint mir irgendwie zu sehr Tablet bzw. Smartphone optimiert zu sein.

Auf dem Rechner hab ich einen großen Bildschirm mit hoher Auflösung, da brauch ich keine Riesenschrift und Senioren-Button.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2014)

Wollt ihr mich eigentlich verarschen?
Für welche Tablets soll es denn optimiert worden sein??
Es läuft jetzt alles blöder als vorher.


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2014)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich sehr schlechtes Design, ich gehe seit der Umstellung viel weniger auf eure Seite.
> 
> Die User-News sind viel zu weit unten, alles viel zu groß und unübersichtlich, scheint mir irgendwie zu sehr Tablet bzw. Smartphone optimiert zu sein.
> 
> Auf dem Rechner hab ich einen großen Bildschirm mit hoher Auflösung, da brauch ich keine Riesenschrift und Senioren-Button.



Nur, das es auch auf dem Tablet sehr umständlich zu bedienen ist.  Außerdem werden im Dolphinbrowser keine Umlaute mehr dargestellt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. November 2014)

@Teu könntest du mir sagen wie es aussieht ? Bei mir wir nix angezeigt 

@PCGH -10/10 für das Design, die App funktioniert nicht mehr und die Mobile ist komplett buggy. Ich benutze 98% der Zeit die App aber so . Ich glaube, ich mach Pause mir PCGH und PCGHX


----------



## Xracmoth (25. November 2014)

Das neue Design ist ja sowas von unübersichtlich, warum sollte man am alten, gutbewähreten Design überhaupt etwas ändern? Schade, dass PCGH jetzt dem Forum einen flachen, leider unnötigen "Kachel"-Look überstülpt, ich hoffe es wird wieder rückgängig gemacht


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Teu könntest du mir sagen wie es aussieht ? Bei mir wir nix angezeigt




Stand im Moment:
225 Votes
182/225 (81%) für "Altes Design war besser"
24/225 (11%) für "Neues Design ist besser"
19/225 (8%) für "Ich will einfach irgendetwas anklicken!!!11!!11einseins"

Hier das Bildchen dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sprich wir haben fast gleich viele "Trolle" wie Leute, denen das neue Design wirklich gefällt. KAPPA.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

Teutonnen, füge die Umfrage doch in deiner Signatur ein, damit werden mehr Nutzer darauf aufmerksam 
Und/Oder eröffne einen Thraed in einem Unterforum.
Je mehr daran teilnehmen, desto besser.


----------



## Felixxz2 (25. November 2014)

Also wer hier gegen das neue Design voted sollte sofort gebannt werden. Für immer. Auch aus dem restlichen Internet. Das alte war so unglaublich schlimm und 90er, dass es kracht. War hässlich und unübersichtlich, man konnte nie News hier lesen, weil man in allen Bildergalerien und Schnäppchenposts die richtigen News nicht gefunden hat. Also Daumen hoch fürs neue Design und Daumen runter wer dagegen ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Ist doch schon lange passiert 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/364575-strawpoll-zum-neuen-design.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/364575-strawpoll-zum-neuen-design.html


Den mit der Signatur ist allerdings ne gute Idee


----------



## ZakMc (25. November 2014)

Huhu, also mich nervt total diese große Schrift, echt übel. Geht das nicht etwas kleiner?


----------



## bans3i (25. November 2014)

Es ist besser als früher, allerdings immer noch nicht Optimal. Ich finde das Design von CB immer noch am besten, dort sieht man alles was wichtig ist auf einen Blick. Eine Tickeransicht wäre auch nett, da man so deutlich mehr Information sieht und nicht soviel Platz durch Bilder verschwendet wird. Die Adbanner würde ich auch eher nach ganz oben und oder Seitlich geben, so wie es jetzt gelöst ist, zerschneidet der Banner das ganze Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimmick (25. November 2014)

Klassisches Tablet/Smurfphone/Touch Design. 
Im Ernst, so ein Hochkant-Format ist am PC total unpraktisch. Spätestens mit Windows 8 sollte jedem klar geworden sein, dass es nicht DAS Universaldesign gibt - unterschiedliche Konzepte und so.
Lieber zwei getrennte Designs. Eins für Breitbild mit Schnickschnack und ein Bandbreiten und Speicher schonendes Mobile-Design.

Ich werde wohl eher nicht dazu übergehen auf der Seite rumzuscrollen. Entweder stelle ich direkt 40-50% bei der Seitengröße ein, die Überschriften sind noch gut lesbar, oder alles unterhalb von 4 Mausradrastern ist für mich nicht mehr existent.

Edit: Und bevor ich es vergesse, der genutzte Font gefällt mich nicht. Zu verspielt und weich. Passt auch imo nicht zum PCGH-Logo


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Ist doch schon lange passiert 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/364575-strawpoll-zum-neuen-design.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/364575-strawpoll-zum-neuen-design.html


Den mit der Signatur ist allerdings ne gute Idee 





Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Also wer hier gegen das neue Design voted sollte  sofort gebannt werden.



OOOOH JEMAND MAG ETWAS NICHT DAS ICH GOIL FINDE, LOS SCHNELL HOL DIE MISTGABEL!!!!!111einseins

Freie Meinungsäusserung hat nunmal den "Nachteil", dass dir nicht alle nur zustimmen - und das sogar dürfen. Wenn du damit nicht leben kannst, geh nach Nordkorea, dort brauchen sie Leute wie dich.



EDIT: Wenn ich einen meiner Posts bearbeite und ein Zitat einfüge, wird er jetzt als neuer Post gespeichert... Not sure if bug or design-feature...


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. November 2014)

Also, offensichtlich kommt das Redesign bei zw. 80% - 82% der Community null an, 8% haben unbändigen Anklickdurst  und 11% finden das neue Design tatsächlich besser...

...wenn ich mir die Augen lasern lassen will, geh ich zum Optiker, aber nicht online. Die Helligkeit und Sterilität des neuen Designs könnte jedoch bald jeden Optiker arm machen. Zudem, das ist bereits vielfachst erwähnt worden, erinnert das Design sehr an Fratzenbuch, die überdimensionierten Buttons haben keinerlei Tiefe mehr und erinnern an Win8-Kacheln. Don't like it  

Was die Werbung angeht: Juckt mich null, ich hab AdBlock und daher nur sehr viel zusätzliche weiße Fläche (die im alten Design auch wesentlich kleiner war).

Das war jetzt mal nur meine Meinung zum Forum. Auf der Main treibe ich mich kaum rum, aber was ich gestern gesehen habe fand ich gar schauderhaft...

...zu den 80% - 82%, die das alte Design wieder haben wollen, gehöre ich demnach auch. Und wer meint, ich wär so ein alter Großvadder, der nichts besseres zu tun hat als bei allem zu sagen "früher war alles besser"... ich bin 18 und hab im Regelfall keine solche Einstellung, aber hier haben's die Designer echt verbockt.


----------



## Felixxz2 (25. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> OOOOH JEMAND MAG ETWAS NICHT DAS ICH GOIL FINDE, LOS SCHNELL HOL DIE MISTGABEL!!!!!111einseins
> 
> Freie Meinungsäusserung hat nunmal den "Nachteil", dass dir nicht alle nur zustimmen - und das sogar dürfen. Wenn du damit nicht leben kannst, geh nach Nordkorea, dort brauchen sie Leute wie dich.
> 
> ...




An der Wahrheit kann man halt nix drehen, Meinung hin oder her. Die alte Website war eine der hässlichsten im Internet. Und die neue sieht gut aus. Ganz einfach.
Oder was willst du den ganzen Bild lesern oder 24fps Fanatikern sagen? Freie Meinung? Die macht halt leider Sachen weder wahr noch richtig.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Webseite gefällt mir an sich auch besser. Nur das Forum ist grenzwertig. Besonders von der Anstrengung der Augen her. Max 10min und ich muss wechseln, da es wirklich schmerzt. Als ob man in die Sonne geguckt hätte. Sehr unangenehm.


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. November 2014)

Auch wenn hier viele schon ihre Meinung kundgetan haben, will ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich will nicht direkt sagen "Das neue Design ist Mist, mecker mecker mecker!", weil da sicher viel Arbeit drin steckte und sich das PCGH-Team jede Menge Gedanken dazu gemacht hat. Aber auch ich finde es total unübersichtlich, es tut mir in den Augen weh (warum auch immer) und es gefällt mir einfach nicht so gut wie das alte Design. 

Schön fände ich wenn man das Design einfach selbst individuell einstellen kann, wie man's eben gerne hätte. Das neue Design kann ja dann die Standardeinstellung sein und man kann dann das alte Design über das Kontrollzentrum einstellen. Ist dies technisch nicht umsetzbar, spart euch weitere Optimierungen und setzt das Forum wieder aufs alte Design zurück. Damit würdet ihr viele User sehr viel glücklicher machen, als sie es derzeit sind. 

Ich weiß auch nicht woher der Trend kommt, funktionierende Designs ständig ändern zu müssen? Das Design war mir bei PCGH nie wichtig. Wichtig waren mir die News, die Themen, die User, die Moderation...dass das einfach alles läuft. Nun stellt ihr das Design um und ich beschäftige mich erstmals mit so etwas Belanglosem. Das wäre aber überhaupt nicht nötig gewesen, hätte man einfach alles beim Alten belassen. 

Also nochmal zusammengefasst: Entweder Designauswahl freiwillig einstellbar oder eben nur das alte Design. Das neue gefällt mir nicht und es strengt mich an.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ist doch schon lange passiert
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/364575-strawpoll-zum-neuen-design.html
> 
> ...


Oh Sorry, das ist mir entgangen.


Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Also wer hier gegen das neue Design voted sollte  sofort gebannt werden. Für immer. Auch aus dem restlichen Internet.


Ich glaube du bist im falschen Film, der Film Diktator spielt in einem anderen Kino


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Wo sind denn oben die Menüs hin um aus dem Forum auf die Webseite zu kommen? Das war doch heute morgen noch da?


----------



## taks (25. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Stand im Moment:
> 225 Votes
> 182/225 (81%) für "Altes Design war besser"
> 24/225 (11%) für "Neues Design ist besser"
> ...



Leuten denen das neue Design gefällt, werden auch nicht abstimmen. Für was auch? 
Des weiteren ist der Vote für das neue Forendesign, und da hat sich hier kaum einer beschwert 
Die meisten Reaktionen richten sich an die Main.

Konstruktive Kritik anstatt rumgejammer wäre angesagt!


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Felixxz2 schrieb:


> An der Wahrheit kann man halt nix drehen, Meinung hin oder her. Die alte Website war eine der hässlichsten im Internet.


Ach, du bist auch so einer... Ich geb dir mal was mit für's Leben: Geschmack kann man nicht in "richtig" und "falsch" unterteilen. Es geht einfach nicht. Vielleicht lernst du das irgendwann auch noch. 





Felixxz2 schrieb:


> .
> Oder was willst du den ganzen Bild lesern oder 24fps Fanatikern sagen?  Freie Meinung?



Was ich denen sagen will? Gar nichts. Einfach absolut gar nichts.
Ich seh's anders, aber ich muss mit meiner Ansicht nicht bei anderen Leuten hausieren. Falls jemand nach meiner Meinung fragt, gebe ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen meine Meinung wieder - und das war's dann. Was der Betreffende daraus macht, ist nicht mein Problem. Jedenfalls habe ich es nicht nötig, wie die Zeugen Jehovas von Haustür zu Haustür zu gehen und meine "Wahrheit" zu verbreiten - und schon gar nicht muss ich für jeden, der eine andere Meinung vertritt, den Bannhammer fordern, als wären wir noch im Jahr 1944...


----------



## E1M1 (25. November 2014)

Hey, also ich finde die News links besser.

Auch ist die Schriftart zu "dünn" so das es länger dauert um die News zu überfliegen als früher.
Wie wäre es denn mit einer Abstimmung über bestimmte Designaspekte, wie es zuvor auch schon gefragt wurde?


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Gerade noch was aufgefallen.
Guckt man sich diese news an: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Batma...-Infiltration-Neuer-Gameplay-Trailer-1143764/
Ist wegen des "rechten Blocks" die kommentare extrem weit unten und ein Bildschirm lang nur weiße Fläche unterm Artikel bevor die Kommentare kommen. Da besteht eindeutig Optimierungsbedarf.


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. November 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik anstatt rumgejammer wäre angesagt!



Bitteschön (natürlich nur aufs Forum bezogen ):


HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Also, offensichtlich kommt das Redesign bei zw. 80% - 82% der Community null an, 8% haben unbändigen Anklickdurst  und 11% finden das neue Design tatsächlich besser...
> 
> ...wenn ich mir die Augen lasern lassen will, geh ich zum Optiker, aber nicht online. Die Helligkeit und Sterilität des neuen Designs könnte jedoch bald jeden Optiker arm machen. Zudem, das ist bereits vielfachst erwähnt worden, erinnert das Design sehr an Fratzenbuch, die überdimensionierten Buttons haben keinerlei Tiefe mehr und erinnern an Win8-Kacheln. Don't like it
> 
> ...



Edit: Wenn man mein "rumgejammer" jetzt nimmt, verarbeitet und das Design optimiert, hat man konstruktive Kritik


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Also nur zum PCGH *FORUM* gibt es nun folgende offizielle Umfrage:


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Hier die Abstimmung zum Redesign: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...x-redesign-eure-meinung-zum-neuen-design.html


----------



## Xracmoth (25. November 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass wenn weiterhin die Mehrheit sich für das alte Design ausspricht, es das neue ersetzt. Oder ist die Umfrage reine "Beschäftigung"?


----------



## taks (25. November 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Bitteschön (natürlich nur aufs Forum bezogen ):
> 
> Edit: Wenn man mein "rumgejammer" jetzt nimmt, verarbeitet und das Design optimiert, hat man konstruktive Kritik




Ich meinte ja auch nicht dich


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Also nur zum PCGH *FORUM* gibt es nun folgende offizielle Umfrage:


*gefällt mir*

Und das Ergebnis sieht auch bei weitem nicht so schlecht aus wie hier dargestellt. Sicherlich liegt es daran das man bei der off. Umfrage zweifelsfrei das Foren-redesign bewertet und nicht die MP. 

MfG


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. November 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch nicht dich


War mir klar, aber ich dachte es geht sonst vielleicht unter  ^^


----------



## Polyethylen (25. November 2014)

Das Foren-Redesign ist ja auch genz ok, bis auf die Schriftart und den Hintergrund und kleine Details. Aber die Webseite ist grässlich, die soll wie vorher bildschirmfüllend sein (horizontal).
Mal gucken, ob auch zur Webseite eine Umfrage kommt, so richtig glauben tu ich aber nicht dran, die Blamage für PCGH wäre wohl zu groß...


----------



## Mystik (25. November 2014)

Mir fehlt der Classic-Mode..
Mit http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Classic/ wird  man auf http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/ weitergeleitet..


----------



## Big D (25. November 2014)

Ich habe das Gefühl, das einige nicht verstehen, was die Kritikpunkte von denen sind, die das neue Design nicht mögen.

Es wurde gesagt, das die alte Webseite so "90er" war. Und was war sie damit? Sie war kompakt und funktionsorientiert! Und das haben viele der Nutzer hier genossen.
Das schlimmste für mich ist nicht das Design, so langweilig und unkreativ dieser Einheitsbrei auch ist, das schlimmste für mich ist das Layout, wo bei der alten Seite noch der komplette Bildschirm ausgenutzt wurde, mit mehreren Spalten an Informationen, News, Quickpolls und was nich alles, sitze ich jetzt fest auf zwei Spalten die sich nicht anpassen lassen. Es ist eine Schande das Platformen (und damit meine ich nicht nur die PCGH, denn das ist ja jetzt weit verbreitet) sich so sehr an das Tablet, Smartphone, Phablet, Kühlschrank surfen anpassen wollen, dass vergessen wird, wie stark die Benutzerfreundlichkeit am PC damit eingeschränkt wird. 

Das Forum ist mir einfach zu hell, und der Header sieht verloren aus, ansonsten geht das noch, aber die Main hat einfach so viel verloren dadurch das sie an den "aktuellen und modernen" Standard angepasst worden ist. Sie ist dadurch keine Besonderheit mehr, sondern geht im Web unter. Das gleiche gilt für die Zentrierung der Webseite, ist doch egal das das alle machen, es ist immer noch absolut unpraktisch am PC.

(Das ist natürlich alles meine Meinung)

@PCGH: Ich will eure Arbeit nicht schlecht machen, ich weiß wie viel Zeit in sowas drin steckt, ich weiß auch das die alte Seite nicht zurückkommen wird, also verlange ich das garnicht erst. Das einzige was ich gehofft hatte, war das ihr euch nicht nach all den anderen Seiten richtet, die auf mobile Geräte angepasst wurden und somit einfach unangenehm auf dem PC zu benutzen sind. Dazu muss ich sagen, ich habe ein Windows Tablet (nicht RT) und benutze dort den gleichen Browser (SRWare Iron) das heißt es sieht dort genauso aus, ich habe nicht mal auf dem Tablet viel von diesem Layout. Ich hoffe das mit PCGH und den Usern die konstruktive Kritik schreiben wieder auf eine Seite kommt die für alle angenehm ist.


----------



## locojens (25. November 2014)

geist4711 schrieb:


> naja, is gewöhnungsbedürtig der neue 'look', aber man kann sich dran gewöhnen.
> allerdings ist die schrift in den komentaren kleiner geworden, also schlecht lesbar mit älteren augen und die überschriften auf der hauptseite so gross, bzw die dafür vorgesehenen felder zu klein, das die zweite zeile der überschriften nichtmehr zu lesen ist -so ist das neue design schlichtweg unbrauchbar.
> mfg
> robert



Mal eine Frage am Rande... Wie bist du aus "Breaking Bad‎" doch noch lebend rausgekommen ?


----------



## StefanStg (25. November 2014)

Schön das man jetzt wieder auf sein Profil kommt wenn man auf seinen Namen drückt und es wird einen gleich die Pinnwand angezeigt na also geht doch.


----------



## Pegasos (25. November 2014)

Altes Design bin dafür !

Und solange bleibt mein Add-Blocker aktiviert bei dieser Seite !


----------



## BiosShock (25. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> *gefällt mir*
> 
> Und das Ergebnis sieht auch bei weitem nicht so schlecht aus wie hier dargestellt. Sicherlich liegt es daran das man bei der off. Umfrage zweifelsfrei das Foren-redesign bewertet und nicht die MP.
> 
> MfG



Es geht nicht nur um das Forum, damit kann man leben. Obwohl hier auch etwas Tiefe(_shadows_) und Rundungen(_border-radius_) das ganze auflockern würde. Aber das Frontend(die Main) ist nun mal echter Murx. Die Seite hatte was von "las mal schnüffeln gehen  was gibt es neues" gehabt. Sie stach in jeder Hinsicht aus der Masse hervor. Man hatte das Gefühl hier wird dir geholfen. Die neue ist steril und suggeriert: "Lese die News, abonniere die Zeitung und seh zu das du Land gewinnst". So empfinde ich das nun mal. Ich habe seit gestern nicht eine News mehr angeklickt. Ich fühle mich wie auf einer 0815 Seite. Diese Gleichschaltung ist nichts für mich. Und scheinbar auch nichts für den überwiegenden Teil der Stammleser.

Und bei der Umfrage geht es um die gesamte Seite( all inclusive)! Bitte keine Wortklauberei.


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. November 2014)

Habe mir jetzt nicht wirklich die Beiträge hier durchgelesen... die Dropdown-Menüs sind absoluter Mist.

Beispiel:
Maus steht auf "Preisvergleich", etwa in der Mitte -> Ich will auf den Unterpunkt "Hardware Top 10" und fahre eine direkte Linie -> dabei komme ich ganz unbewusst (weil die Maus ja schnell gezogen wird) auf das Dropdown-Menü "Forum" und dieses klappt auf
=> Ich lande komplett wo anders...

Das nervt und ist einfach NICHT bedienbar. Tut mir echt leid, aber so geht das nicht.

Die News Sektion finde ich ganz ok, aber da sollte bei den Hauptnews noch eine eindeutigere Trennung her.

Wie auch schon bei der Forum Umfrage: Mir ist alles viel zu weichgespült 

Edit: Ich habe teilweise Probleme mich direkt im Forum anzumelden, weil das Overlay zur Anmeldung nicht erscheint. Warum habt ihr nicht einfach zwei Felder für Benutzer und Passwort gelassen? Muss man denn nur wegen dem Design alles komplizierter machen? Usability ist hier das Schlagwort.


----------



## Kaimikaze (25. November 2014)

In der Umstellung  steckte ohne Zweifel unglaublich viel Arbeit drin und Ihr werdet Euch etwas dabei gedacht haben.

Mein ernüchterndes Kurzfazit: Eine absolute Katastrophe. Geht unglaublich auf die Augen, ist extrem steril und nicht minder unübersichtlich.
Wenn die Helligkeit so bleibt, lese ich in Zukunft nur noch das Heft. Spaß macht das derzeit überhaupt keinen mehr. Habe mich in einer Teepause gerne bei Euch umgesehen - jedenfalls bis gestern. 

Praktisch jede Umstellung wird zunächst angefeindet, aber Ihr habt es echt geschafft, dass 80 % das neue Layout weniger zusagt:

Straw Poll

Schade !!


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2014)

> Praktisch jede Umstellung wird zunächst angefeindet, aber Ihr habt es echt geschafft, dass 80 % * das neue Layout weniger zusagt:


*der Teilnehmer. das dürfte nur ein kleiner Teil des Forums sein.



> . Geht unglaublich auf die Augen,


Liegt mit an der Monitorhelligkeit, wenn die geringer ist merkt man weniger davon.


----------



## sileZn (25. November 2014)

Auch wenn ich hier so gut wie nie etwas schreibe, hab ich täglich eure Webseite besucht um mich über Neuigkeiten zu informieren, eure alte Seite war sehr übersichtlich und man hatte sofort alles aufm Blick.
Mit eurer neuen Seite geht ihr komplett in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und ich muss sagen das es mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, ich finde es sehr anstrengend eure Aktuellen Meldungen zu lesen und mir ein überblick zu verschaffen. Zumal weil ihr ein neues Font nutzt aber auch weil alles so stark auseinander gezogen ist und irgendwie keine Ordnung mehr herrscht. Euer Konzept mag zwar bestimmt sehr gut für Smartphones/Tablets funktionieren, aber nicht auf einen full hd Monitor. 
Also mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht und ich denke ich werde mir dann auch eher alternativen suchen wo ich wieder schnell alles auf einem blick habe als das ich 10jahre nur am scrollen bin um die nächsten 5 News zu sehen.


----------



## flozn (25. November 2014)

Grauenhaft. Mich als täglichen Visitor habt ihr damit verloren.


----------



## gecan (25. November 2014)

einfach nur furchtbar das neue design, das geht echt so nicht bei mir, werd mich damit niemals anfreunden können. und sicher dann die seite immer selterner vorbeischauen, wenn es so bleiben sollte

last bitte den vardammten faceka.. desing weg und die blassen farben. 

bitte kräftigere farben nehmen !


----------



## Monopoly29 (25. November 2014)

Warum gibt es den Gefällt mir Button im Forum nichtmehr?

Zum neuen Design:
Das Forum sieht gut aus, bis auf das ein Hintergrund fehlt.
Die Hauptseite ist nicht breit genug. Die Artikel lesen sich eher wie ein (langer) Notizzettel.
Auf einem 16:9 Monitor wird schon viel Platz durch den Rand verschwendet.
 Auf einem 21:9 Monitor sieht es lächerlich aus, da mehr Rand als Inhalt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Warscheinlich bekämen die falschen Posts zu viele Likes 



Nee, wird warscheinlich wieder etwas an dieser genialen Gleichschaltung verbuggt sein...


----------



## max00 (25. November 2014)

Also die Startseite ist für mich nun komplett unbrauchbar - was mich interessiert sind die News in chronologischer Reihenfolge (also die neuesten zuerst) und diese dann in einer möglichst kompakten Form.
Leider tretetn die hier nur noch als kleine Randerscheinung auf...

Die /News Seite geht da schon ein wenig besser, allerdings war die alte Startseite meiner Meinung nach doch noch deutlich übersichtlicher.
Weil der Hauptbereich mit den Meldungen jetzt so schmal ist (oder ist da die Schriftart dementsprechend groß?), werden die Überschriften oftmals auf 2 Zeilen aufgeteilt und es gehen sich nicht einmal alle News eines Tages auf einer Bildschirmseite aus (bei 2560x1440)... -> so bitte nicht!
Und das, nachdem ich mir gerade mal überlegt hätte, nachzufragen ob es nicht zu den Auflösungs-Einstellungen noch eine 2560er Option geben könnte...

Das grundsätzliche Design spricht mich ja schon an - alles relativ schlicht (zumindest mit AdBlocker) - die Proportionen bzw. Verteilungen der Bereiche machen das aber alles zu nichte...

Die Überarbeitung des Forums finde ich dafür äußerst gelungen - ebenfalls ein ziemlich schlichtes Design das schön mit der Breite des Bildschirms skaliert - gefällt!

So wies ausschaut werde ich mich jetzt wohl nach sehr langer Zeit (wann waren nochmal die Nvidia 6800er / Radeon X800er Karten aktuell?) mal auf die Suche nach einer anderen PC-Hardware Seite machen...

PS:
Könnt ihr nicht noch sowas wie den Ticker auf Computerbase oder Golem einführen - eine minimalistische Seite mit einer simplen Zeile je News!


----------



## TheReal (25. November 2014)

Also ich finde das neue Design super, gefühlt wird auch mehr von meinem 1080p Monitor genutzt als mit dem alten Design. Klar, man konnte bei dem alten Design 1080p einstellen, außer den Text hässlich in die Länge zu ziehen hat das aber nicht viel gemacht, weshalb ich die alte Website auch immer auf Standart eingestellt ließ. 

Was die Probleme mit höher auflösenden Monitoren angeht. Da sollte man sich definitiv noch etwas einfallen lassen. Da PCGH sicher nicht wenig Leser mit solchen Monitoren hat sollte man dringend die genutzte Fläche bei solchen Auflösungen vergrößern. Desweiteren fand ich die alte Website vom Handy aus (Nexus 5) besser zu lesen, als die neue. Aber vom Desktop aus, sieht die neue definitiv besser aus.


----------



## Grim3001 (25. November 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> So habe jetzt auch mal ein paar Minuten auf der "neuen" HP verbracht.
> Ich finde es etwas unübersichtlicher als vorher, und das viele scrollen ist nicht grade schön.


 

Das alte Design war doch ok.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Warscheinlich bekämen die falschen Posts zu viele Likes
> 
> Nee, wird warscheinlich wieder etwas an dieser genialen Gleichschaltung verbuggt sein...



 *geliked*

Manche die argumentieren mit der vielen Arbeit (wovon ich nicht so recht überzeugt bin: es war eher Aufwand die Inhalte auf das "Design" zu portieren/migrieren), aber überlegt wie ihr bei Assassins Creed Unity geflamed habt (zu recht). Hier ist es nichts anderes. Optisch kein Mehrwert und technisch und vom "Gameplay" eher bescheiden.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Warscheinlich bekämen die falschen Posts zu viele Likes
> Nee, wird warscheinlich wieder etwas an dieser genialen Gleichschaltung verbuggt sein...



Leider keine Punkte für den Profilierungsmodus. Erklärung steht schon mehrfach im Forum.


----------



## Mystik (25. November 2014)

Monopoly29 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es den Gefällt mir Button im Forum nichtmehr



Gibt es...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrpendulum (25. November 2014)

Der Versuch war nicht schlecht aber ich habe an das Designer- und Programmiererteam eine Frage: Wieso erzählt ihr, die Seite wäre für mobile Endgeräte angepasst doch es ist für mich eine reine Zumutung diese auf einem iPhone zu bedienen? (iPhone 5s - iOS 7.1.2 - Dolphin Browser und Safari) Alles ist verschoben die dumme Dropdownleiste auf der Main versperrt den halben Bildschirm, im Forum drücke ich zich mal auf "Anmelden" doch lande immer wieder auf der Hauptseite von PCGHX und es tut sich nichts. Ganz ehrlich ... sollte es sich da nichts ändern oder hier wird nicht die Möglichkeit geboten auf das alte Design zu switchen bin ich raus. Für mich einfach unverständlich wie man hier als Beta-Tester fungieren muss! Ich will eine funktionierende Anlaufstelle und nicht ständig Buggs-Reporten


----------



## Monopoly29 (25. November 2014)

Mystik schrieb:


> Gibt es...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist keiner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dann wird es ja nur ein Fehler sein der bestimmt bald gefixt ist.

Edit: Jetzt ist er da


----------



## pizzazz (25. November 2014)

hallo pcgh, hier meine erstes, ganz spontanes feedback:

positiv:
+ das problem mit der mangelnden reaktion auf mausklicks ist gelöst, alles ohne verzögerung

negativ:
- die schriften sind deutlich schlechter zu lesen als beim alten design: der kontrast ist zu gering, die schriften sehen kantig aus (problem mit cleartype?) und die unterschiede in den schrifgrößen zwischen den einzelnen bereichen ist viel zu groß, was der übersicht schadet


----------



## buenzli2 (25. November 2014)

Ich hab mir die Fonts der Main mal aus der Nähe angeschaut. FXAA & Gaus? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iron 36. Windows 7, AA-Gamma 0.00, sonst hätte es vermutlich auch noch bunte Ränder?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Leider keine Punkte für den Profilierungsmodus. Erklärung steht schon mehrfach Forum zum Forum.



Leider keine Punkte für angemessene Antworten. Aber das Madbrötchen wurde gut belegt. Scherze/Spitzen sollten auch als solche erkannt werden. Ihr solltet mal langsam irgendeine Meinung äußern ob das jetzt ohne wenn und aber durchgeboxt wird oder ob man wenigstens überlegt sich die alte als Auswahl zu lassen.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Leider keine Punkte für den Profilierungsmodus. Erklärung steht schon mehrfach Forum zum Forum.


(Er war in der Zwischenzeit wieder für ca. ne Stunde weg, darauf hat sich der User, welchem ich mit diesem Post geantwortet hatte, vermutlich bezogen.)

Ach, ich habe da wohl echt nen wunden Punkt getroffen, wenn mir gleich von ganz "oben" ein Profilierungsbedürfnis vorgeworfen wird. 
In Twitch wäre der Chat jetzt voll mit "Kappa PJSalt", aber gut, haters gonna hate und seit der Sache mit Daniel_W erwarte ich hier sowieso nichts mehr.


----------



## krachero (25. November 2014)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

macht nicht den gleichen Fehler wie transfermarkt.de.


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

Oh oh ... ohohoh

Das ist nun wirklich nicht auf Mobilgeräte optimiert 

Habe das jetzt mal getestet ... geht garnet!!!!!


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. November 2014)

Werden die Hefte auch in Zukunft unübersichtlich ?     

Ich selber finde die neue seite optisch gut aber komme total durcheinander


----------



## Wladitsch (25. November 2014)

Mich würde brennend interessieren was euch dazu bewegt hat, das Design eurer bisher fabelhaft gestalteten Internetpräsenz völlig über den Haufen zu werfen!
Ich bin jetzt seit knapp 5 Jahren hier angemeldet, und auch wenn ich nur sporadisch schreibe, besuche und lese ich doch regelmäßig (6/7 die Woche) eure Seite und lese fleißig eure bisher übersichtlich geschriebenen Artikel (mal davon abgesehen besitze ich ca 85% eurer bisher im Zeitschriftenhandel erschienenen Ausgaben).
Mittlerweile bin ich zwar 35, sehe aber immer noch hervorragend! Der Schnitt eurer Leserschaft ist wahrscheinlich jünger und sieht noch hervorragender. Warum also die "riesige" Schrift in gefühlt Ellenlangen Artikeln (auch den breiten, ungenutzen Rändern geschuldet)?
Fragen über Fragen...
Die "alte" Seite war - so wie sie war - Tippitoppi! Sofort alles sehr gut visuell zu erfassen, optisch ansprechend und übersichtlich gestaltet. Jetzt allerdings erfahre ich ein Stück weit Ernüchterung.
Langweiliges Design, optisch kaum ansprechend und die überwiegend Zweizeiligen "Überschriften" sind Grausig und tragen nur zur schon vorhandenen Unübersichtlichkeit bei. Wenn doch wenigstens die einfache Wahl der Bildschirmauflösung am oberen Bildschirmrand - die es bis vor kurzem gab - vorhanden wäre...

Also kurz und knapp:
Das neue Layout ist gelinde gesagt echter Rotz! Kehrt doch bitte zum alten Design zurück.

Gruß, ein enttäuschter Wladitsch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue Design besser, die Main sah vorher so furchtbar unübersichtlich und zusammengequetscht aus. 
Wobei es immernoch viel viel besser geht wie zum Beispiel bei Computerbase, da ist jede News deutlich von den anliegenden Abgegrenzt. Bei PCGH sind die News so dicht aneinander gereiht ohne Abgrenzung, das es wie ein Fließtext aussieht und man 3x hingucken muss wo der Titel aufhört und der nächste beginnt. Das neue Design macht es etwas besser (durch größere Lücken und Punkte davor), aber noch weit weg von lesefreundlich. 


Hier ein Vergleich um zu verstehen was ich meine:


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. November 2014)

Nieder mit dem Design! 
Schande über euch, die diesen Crap gemacht haben! 
Ich denke ich komm in 1ner Woche wieder und schau mal ob das alte Design wieder da ist ^^

Bis denne


----------



## Shona (25. November 2014)

TheReal schrieb:


> gefühlt wird auch mehr von meinem 1080p Monitor genutzt als mit dem alten Design


Ich muss hier wirklich mal nachfragen was für einen 1080p Monitor du hast?
Den ich hab mit meinem LG  W2261VP, links einen 323px breiten Streifen und rechts sogar einen 482px breiten (im alten waren es weitaus weniger), somit ist das Design wieder nicht zentriert (das alte war zwar komplett links aber diese halbe Mitte sieht nicht besser aus) und in meinen Augen schmaler als das alte. Denke mal das dort normalerweise Werbung sitzt die sehe ich aber nicht, ZUM GLÜCK! Müsste ich das noch sehen würde ich die Mainsite ganz meiden. Verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was das immer soll, also mit diesen schmalen Seiten die links sitzen, den das strengt unheilmlich an wenn man die ganze Zeit nach Links schauen muss um irgendwas zu lesen.

Vom Forum will ich gar nicht anfangen den das sitz wie zuvor auch links und zwar komplett..Könnte man auch mal zentreieren 


Außerdem stört mich, schon wieder/immer noch, dieses Krankenhaus-Weiss -.-"
Wie wäre es mal mit Farbauswahl? Ansich hab ich es gerne dunkel, das schont a) die Augen, b) Engerie und c) beleuchtet es nicht die ganze Nachbarschaft. 
Zum Glück nutze ich auf meinem Nexus 4 Tapatalk da kann ich zumindest das Forum schön schwarz machen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Aufteilung der neuen Webiste auch nicht, sieht nun irgendwie so aus wie ein billiges Template für einen Blog bei dem man sich nichts dabei gedacht hat.
Das Design vorher war super und hätte ansich keine Änderungen gebraucht.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (25. November 2014)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das habe ich heute auf dem kleinen Dienstweg angepasst. Perfekt wird es nie werden (war auch auf der alten Seite so), weil Forentitel dynamische Längen haben, aber es sollte nun deutlich besser sein. Und ja, die Usernews sind jetzt auch wieder oben.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. November 2014)

Ich würde es auch begrüßen, wenn die Schriftgröße und die Textbreite (wie damals) einstellbar ist.

Man muss nun total viel scrollen, die große Schrift ist irritierend und kleinste Texte sehen nun ellenlang aus....


----------



## mk18phil (25. November 2014)

Es gibt so viele Seiten die über Hardware und Spiele informieren. Warum sollte man sich mit dieser quälen?  :whatsapp


----------



## Bunkasan (25. November 2014)

Und die Essenz aus den bisherigen 870 Posts:

Die Mehrheit der User so: "Gefällt uns jetzt eigentlich nicht so, die neue Seite, wa?"

PCGH so: "Juckt uns jetzt nicht so wirklich, wa?"


Wenn mich wer sucht, ich bin im Keller heulen/Terpentin trinken...


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2014)

So, bin wieder mit dem MacBook online und bin vom neuen Design geblendet.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Das ist nun wirklich nicht auf Mobilgeräte optimiert



Das Minimum sind Tablets (kann das genaue Minimum gerade nicht nennen), aber nicht Smartphones, dafür gibt es weiterhin die Mobilvariante.


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Minimum sind Tablets (kann das genaue Minimum gerade nicht nennen), aber nicht Smartphones, dafür gibt es weiterhin die Mobilvariante.


Achsooooo du meinst den Artikel-Viewer ohne weitere Funktion unter m.pcgh.de .... danke ich verzichte!


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Achsooooo du meinst den Artikel-Viewer ohne weitere Funktion unter m.pcgh.de .... danke ich verzichte!



Ist momentan sehr spartanisch, ja. Aber abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist momentan sehr spartanisch, ja. Aber abwarten und Tee trinken.


Na mal schauen was sich da tut. Aber den Tee kannste selber trinken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Minimum sind Tablets (kann das genaue Minimum gerade nicht nennen), aber nicht Smartphones, dafür gibt es weiterhin die Mobilvariante.


Soll das ein Witz sein?


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Na mal schauen was sich da tut. Aber den Tee kannste selber trinken.



Bier?


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bier?


Läuft!


----------



## AL3CH (25. November 2014)

Ich finde die neue Seite unübersichtlicher ,als die alte .


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Soll das ein Witz sein?



Witze beginnen meist mit Pferden und einer Bar.

Aber nochmal zum Thema: Wir nehmen das Feedback natürlich wahr, auch wenn wir maximal nur auf die schnell zu ändernden Dinge direkt eingehen (sonst wird nie was fertig ^^).

Um das auch zu festigen, gibt (als Beispiel) eine Umfrage mit den zusammengefassten Kritikpunkten zum allgemeinen Design.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-.../News/Umfrage-zum-neuen-Foren-Design-1143876/


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2014)

Und Tee?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (25. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und Tee?


Mit einer Reise über den Ozean.


----------



## Big D (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist momentan sehr sporadisch, ja. Aber abwarten und Tee trinken.



genau so seh ich das auch, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, das alle vernünftigen (!) Kritikpunkte schon genannt wurden, und keiner etwas davon hat, wenn alle nur "sche*ße" etc brüllen.
Ich hab meine Meinung geteilt und lehn mich jetzt zurück und guck was so passiert.

btw super Idee mit dem Tee ... brb


----------



## kbyte (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Um das auch zu festigen, gibt (als Beispiel) eine Umfrage mit den zusammengefassten Kritikpunkten zum allgemeinen Design.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-.../News/Umfrage-zum-neuen-Foren-Design-1143876/



Nur blöd, dass das Redesign des Forums i. d. R. (abseits des Flutlichts) nicht so schlecht aufgenommen wird, wie das der Main...


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Witze beginnen meist mit Pferden und einer Bar.
> 
> Aber nochmal zum Thema: Wir nehmen das Feedback natürlich wahr, auch wenn wir maximal nur auf die schnell zu ändernden Dinge direkt eingehen (sonst wird nie was fertig ^^).
> 
> ...


Die Bedienung auf dem Tablet ist nur noch umständlich, sonst nichts.
Das was geändert werden sollte, wurde auch dieses Mal nicht gemacht, denn ich hätte gerne einen größeren Button, um zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag zu kommen.

Für alles Andere muss ich jetzt zwei mal klicken und der Nickname hat auf dem iPad keinen Platz in der Headline, aber vielleicht bringt Apple ja wirklich ein 12" Tablet. 


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Mit einer Reise über den Ozean.


Reise nach Westen. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber nochmal zum Thema: Wir nehmen das Feedback natürlich wahr, auch wenn wir maximal nur auf die schnell zu ändernden Dinge direkt eingehen (sonst wird nie was fertig ^^).


Einfach die alte Seite wieder einzuschalten ist doch SEHR schnell durchzuführen... 

Ansonsten leidet die Seite vor allem an dem überall verschwendeten Platz. Wenn man die ganzen Abstände noch mal mindestens um 50% reduzieren würde, wäre die Seite wieder deutlich benutzerfreundlicher. Ich meine, warum haben wir denn diese Präzisionsgeräte namens "Computermaus", mit denen man sehr genau auswählen kann, worauf man klickt? Wir PC User brauchen und wollen keine Seiten mit großen Abständen überall, weil wir dann nur zu unnötiger Scrollarbeit gezwungen sind. Außerdem führen die vielen freien und hellen Flächen dazu, dass das Lesen noch anstrengender ist. Von daher ist die neue Seite eine klare Verschlechterung zur vorherigen Lösung.



> Um das auch zu festigen, gibt (als Beispiel) eine Umfrage mit den zusammengefassten Kritikpunkten zum allgemeinen Design.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-E...esign-1143876/


Ist ja schön und gut, aber warum gibt es nur eine Umfrage fürs neue Forendesign? Es ist ja gerade das Design der Hauptseite, das hier besonders negativ aufgenommen wird und das keinesfalls unbegründet...


----------



## pizzazz (25. November 2014)

nach ca 2 stunden mein zweites fazit:

das schriftproblem ist echt heftig, so geht das nicht auf dauer! das alte design war gestochen scharf, jetzt ist das lesen gradezu anstrengend! holt die alten fonts zurück!

folgende fragen wollen mir einfach nicht aus dem kopf:

1. war es denn nötig gleich das komplette design zu ändern?
 meine überzeugung: nein, die sukzessive vorstellung kleiner änderungen hätte sicherlich ein klareres feedback aller nutzer und damit eine schnelle optimierung jedes neuen einzelnen aspekts gebracht. so kann ich nichtmal genau sagen, was mir am meisten aufstösst.

2. wieso muss die site, um auf portablen geräten besser zu werden, auch nur ein stück als internetseite für pcs schlechter werden? da fällt mir überhaupt kein grund ein und das ärgert mich am meisten. wieso die überwiegende mehrheit der konsumenten verprellen, um es einer deutlichen minderheit (auch wenn sie wächst) schöner zu machen? ist denn die technik für ein hybrides design (abfrage des endgerätetyps insbes seiner auflösung inkl masstab (dpi) und danach entsprechende font- und buttonskalierungen etc.) noch nicht da?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2014)

Die Bedienung wurde anscheinend für niemanden optimiert. Weder PC noch Tablets. 
Ich glaube, sowas nennt man heute Kompromiss, oder MS.


----------



## EB80 (25. November 2014)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal mein Feedback dalassen.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, was die anderen alle geschrieben haben, aber im Prinzip ist ja auch nur meine Meinung gefragt. 

Persönlich gefällt mir das neue Design nicht so sehr.
Ich finde es nun unübersichtlicher mit den einzelnen Meldungen ganz rechts und dieses nur in einer kleinen Spalte und den Topics groß und zentral.
Mich interessieren eher die einzelnen Meldungen und die Topics waren ja auch bisher immer darin enthalten. 
Das Design vorher wirkte vielleicht etwas "altbackener", jedoch war es schlichter und selbsterklärender.
Auch die Lesbarkeit war viel besser und nun prankt links und rechts wie im Klammergriff die Werbung.

Von dem her war mir das Alte eben lieber.


----------



## Arthax (25. November 2014)

Also wenn man sich die Kommentare durchliest sieht man klar das viele gegen das neue Design sind, und ich auch^^


----------



## userNr.8 (25. November 2014)

EB80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal mein Feedback dalassen.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was die anderen alle geschrieben haben, aber im Prinzip ist ja auch nur meine Meinung gefragt.
> ...



Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch. Das alte Design war mit wesentlich lieber, auch ich interessiere mich größten teils für die News.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (25. November 2014)

Mal ganz wertungsfrei (und ohne eine Grundsatzdebatte) die Frage: Warum verwendet ihr nicht den Ticker, wenn ihr die Liste der News haben wollt? >>> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/


----------



## Xracmoth (25. November 2014)

Auch das Forum sieht -aus meiner Sicht- katastrophal aus. Warum springen alles auf dieses "Windows 8 Kacheln-Design" auf? 80% sagen klar und deutlich, dass es zumindest jetzt bei den Usern net ankommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2014)

Sorry, optisch nicht wirklich besser, und Übersichtlich ist es auch nicht wirklich.

Mag sein, dass ich eher ein "gestriger" bin, aber des ist nicht wirklich ein Fortschritt.

Ob jetzt der Weg zurück offen ist, weiß ich nicht, aber das sollte eigentlich besser sein.

Ich bereue schon fast das Heftabo gemacht zu haben, hoffe aber, dass aus dem HP-Design möglichst nich noch was ins Heft rutscht.E

Edit:
achja, die Schriftart ist ein Segen für die Augenärzte, wer bisher keinen Sehrfehler hatte bekommt einen!


----------



## Scholdarr (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Mal ganz wertungsfrei (und ohne eine Grundsatzdebatte) die Frage: Warum verwendet ihr nicht den Ticker, wenn ihr die Liste der News haben wollt? >>> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/


Naja, solltet ihr euch nicht lieber fragen, warum die meisten Leute eine Unterrubrik eher besuchen wollen als eure Mainpage? Was sagt denn das bitte schön über die Mainpage aus?

Form follow function.

Das sollte für jede Webseite gelten. Das Aussehen ist völlig zweitrangig und sollte letztlich nicht das bestimmende Element sein, wenn die Benutzbarkeit darunter leidet. Und die Benutzbarkeit war nun mal höher bei der alten Page, wie man schön dem allgemeinen Meinungsbild dieses Threads entnehmen kann.


----------



## Big D (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Mal ganz wertungsfrei (und ohne eine Grundsatzdebatte) die Frage: Warum verwendet ihr nicht den Ticker, wenn ihr die Liste der News haben wollt? >>> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/



ok ich versuch mich mal daran, also: bei mir war selbst bei der alten Version die News-Seite als Startseite festgelegt. Das lag an folgendem: ich konnte auf einen Blick nicht nur die aktuellen News sehen, sondern auch gleich die User-News daneben, ohne auch nur ein bisschen scrollen zu müssen. Und rechts aussen war immer noch ein Spalte für andere Sachen (ich hab jetzt erlich nicht im Kopf was da drin war, sry)

Der Ticker ist schon keine schlechte Lösung, vor allem da jetzt auch ein paar Einträge grau hinterlegt sind, mich stört aber immer noch folgendes:

1. Durch den Platz für die Werbung oben und links an der Seite geht schon viel Raum verloren, dazu ist (mir persöhnlich) die Schrift immer noch zu groß
2. Die User-News sind viel zu weit unten auf der Seite, ich kann also nicht beide Rubriken auf einen Blick sehen
3. Durch dieses (schön moderne und whatever) zentrierte Webdesign geht einfach unmenschlich viel Platz verloren

Mein Vorschlag (ob das nun gemacht wird oder nicht) wäre hier (also für den News Ticker):

1. Die Breite der Seite zumindest nach links voll auszunutzen
2. Die User-news anstelle der Schnäppchen oder noch besser eine dritte Spalte benutzen
3. (das gilt übrigens allgemein) den Hintergrund dunkler gestalten. es ist nicht übertrieben was viele sagen, es ist wirklich extrem anstrengend die Seite im Moment zu benutzen, durch die Helligkeit 
(Und jetzt sag mir keiner ich soll meine Bildschirme dunkler machen, die sind schon bei 20% Helligkeit)

Man merkt, es geht mir nicht um die Optik (bis vll auf das Weiß) sondern viel mehr um den Komfort den ich vorher hatte, einfach nur die Seite aufzumachen und die Infos die mich schnell interessierten sofort zu sehen und dann nach einmal (!) scrollen noch mal so viele Infos zu bekommen um dann ein Artikel zu öffnen zB
das jetzt erstmal in kurz, für mehr Fragen steh ich auch zur Verfügung 


Edit: zum Hintergrund: um den Nutzern den das Helle gefällt, das nicht wegzunehmen, könnte man ein Dunkles Theme hinzufügen.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (25. November 2014)

Big D schrieb:


> ok ich versuch mich mal daran


Glückwunsch, damit kann man arbeiten.  Ich hab gerade etwas Zeit, deswegen bist du der Glückliche mit Einzealntworten.


> 1. Die Breite der Seite zumindest nach links voll auszunutzen


Das haben wir schon durchgespielt. Der effektive Nutzen in der länge des Tickers ist vernachlässigbar. (ehrlich!)


> 2. Die User-news anstelle der Schnäppchen oder noch besser eine dritte Spalte benutzen


Die Platzierung ist grundsätzlich kein Hexenwerk. Das kann man sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Die User-News sind auf der Startseite auf Wunsch ja auch wieder oben.


> 3. (das gilt übrigens allgemein) den Hintergrund dunkler gestalten. es ist nicht übertrieben was viele sagen, es ist wirklich extrem anstrengend die Seite im Moment zu benutzen, durch die Helligkeit (Und jetzt sag mir keiner ich soll meine Bildschirme dunkler machen, die sind schon bei 20% Helligkeit)
> 
> Edit: zum Hintergrund: um den Nutzern den das Helle gefällt, das nicht wegzunehmen, könnte man ein Dunkles Theme hinzufügen.


Wir lesen das Feedback durchaus und nehmen uns wertige Hinweise zu Herzen. Ob und was da gemacht werden kann, wird man sehen müssen. Ich habe das Stichwort "dark theme" heute schon mal ins Spiel gebracht. Ob der kommt, wie der aussieht, ich verspreche nichts. Was ich sagen will: Wir haben das wahrgenommen.


> Man merkt, es geht mir nicht um die Optik (bis vll auf das Weiß) sondern viel mehr um den Komfort den ich vorher hatte, einfach nur die Seite aufzumachen und die Infos die mich schnell interessierten sofort zu sehen und dann nach einmal (!) scrollen noch mal so viele Infos zu bekommen um dann ein Artikel zu öffnen zB
> das jetzt erstmal in kurz, für mehr Fragen steh ich auch zur Verfügung


Die alte Seite war zugegeben ein Wunder der Kompaktheit. Klar. Es ist auch klar, dass wir nicht jeden 100% glücklich machen können. Ich denke, dass man mit dem Scrollen leben kann. Wir liegen da nicht krass über x-beliebigen anderen Seiten im Web. Einen "easy-fix zum WE" gibt es dafür ohnehin nicht.

Edit: Zwei Sachen noch: Die Webseite ist in Summe nicht schmaler wie die Alte in Standardbreite. Variable breiten sind, wie Thilo schon sagte, mühsam. Viele Beschwerden wegen Werbung, kamen durch die variable Breite. Eine feste Breite ist auch für uns Redakteure beim Artikellayout viel besser. Siehe beispielsweise neue Benchmarks. Der Werbeplatz, den du ansprichst, war auch auf der alten Seite da. Du sahst ihn nur nicht wegen Adblocker.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2014)

Big D schrieb:


> Edit: zum Hintergrund: um den Nutzern den das Helle gefällt, das nicht wegzunehmen, könnte man ein Dunkles Theme hinzufügen.



Bei der PCGH-App gibt es diese Möglichkeit schon und ich habe es lieber als das helle  Kann die Schrift so besser lesen, wie sich sowas am PC macht kann ich so nicht sagen. Habe auch schon mal dunklere Webseiten besucht und konnte den Text dort besser lesen als auf einer mit hellem Hintergrund.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Die alte Seite war zugegeben ein Wunder der Kompaktheit. Klar. Es ist auch klar, dass wir nicht jeden 100% glücklich machen können. Ich denke, dass man mit dem Scrollen leben kann. Wir liegen da nicht krass über x-beliebigen anderen Seiten im Web. Einen "easy-fix zum WE" gibt es dafür ohnehin nicht.


Wenn die alte Seite so gut war (dem stimme ich übrigens zu), warum musste sie dann unbedingt geändert werden???

Und kannst du auch irgendeinen Vorteil der neuen Seite gegenüber der alten aufführen, der den Wegfall der Kompaktheit aufwiegen soll? Wenn ich schon mit dem Scrollen leben soll, dann hätte ich auch gerne gute Gründe dafür. Vlt sind mit die bisher einfach nicht aufgefallen, aber effektiv hat sich der Seitenkomfort für mich bisher schlicht verschlechtert...


----------



## Mr.Floppy (26. November 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach hat die Übersicht schwer gelitten mit dem neuen Design. Die Seite nutzt nicht mehr die gesamte Breite meines Monitors, die Artikel nehmen so zu viel Platz in der Höhe ein, die Schriftgröße der Überschriften ist zu groß.

Der Bereich, der mich interessiert (die täglichen Meldungen/Artikel die chronologisch untereinander angeordnet sind) wurde von der Breite extrem verkleinert. Wo vorher eine einzelne Zeile für einen Artikel in den meisten Fällen ausgereicht hat, hat man nun dicke, unübersichtliche Blöcke aus Text. Die Lesbarkeit leidet meiner Meinung nach sehr stark darunter.

Selbst wenn ich in der Navigation oben (Buttons und Links im Menü sind viel zu groß!) eine Kategorie auswähle (Hardware oder Spiele), um eine bessere Übersicht zu bekommen (ein extra Klick notwendig für bessere Lesbarkeit -> Stichwort Usability!), ist die Lesbarkeit dieser Kategorien im Vergleich zur alten Seite wesentlich schlechter. Die Schrift ist überall viel zu groß. Statt 1.6rem würden da 1.3 viel besser passen, bei einer Zeilenhöhe von 1.6rem statt 2.2. Dann kommt man da langsam in angenehme Bereiche, zumindest was mein Empfinden angeht.

Hier mal ein Beispiel wegen der Schriftgröße: *Klick*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Mal ganz wertungsfrei (und ohne eine  Grundsatzdebatte) die Frage: Warum verwendet ihr nicht den Ticker, wenn  ihr die Liste der News haben wollt? >>> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/


Dann  werden sich wahrscheinlich viele (wenn nicht gar die meisten) ein  Bookmark auf eine Unterrubrik der neuen Seite machen, statt auf die  Hauptseite. Das zeugt lediglich davon, dass die Hauptseite mit zu vielen  sekundären Informationen gefüllt ist, die der Übersicht schaden und sie  quasi ein Umweg zu den wichtigen Informationen ist. Das ist nicht so sinnvoll.

Also mir persönlich hat die alte Seite um Welten besser gefallen. Die war direkter und zugänglicher. Die neue Seite ist vor allem im linken Bereich vollkommen überladen, da zu viele Bilder verwendet werden. Erinnert mich unterbewusst sofort an Instagram oder sowas oder die Kacheln von Windows 8 (und die sind in meinen Augen extrem unnützig für ein Desktop-System).

Nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Mal ganz wertungsfrei (und ohne eine Grundsatzdebatte) die Frage: Warum verwendet ihr nicht den Ticker, wenn ihr die Liste der News haben wollt? >>> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/



Weil ich eine vernünftige Übersicht von allem haben will und nicht von einer Sache. Die Anordnung ist einfach suboptimal, da könnt ihr mit netten Gimmicks aufwarten wie ihr wollt. Lesbarkeit ist genauso bescheiden wie auf PCG. Da finde ich es schon eine Qual Texte zu lesen. Laufend irgendwelche Umbrüche nach links, dann nach rechts (Meist oben mit irgendeinen völlig uninteressanten Bild.), dann wieder zentriert. Dann wechselt auch die Werbung ständig die Anzeige, was mich ablenkt. 

P.S.: Warum gibt es eine Kategorie zu den aktuellen Kommentaren der News/Meldungen? Das sehe ich doch wenn ich drauf klicke.

Jetzt mal ganz wertungsfrei die Frage: Warum hört ihr nicht auf den Konsens der Kommentare und führt wenigstens eine Auswahl ein. Generell sollte euch das Feedback vorher auch gezeigt haben, dass das Design vor allem von den Urgesteinen abgelehnt wird. Ich gehöre zwar zeittechnisch dazu, aber ich meine eher die Leute die hier zig tausende von Beratunsposts haben oder Custom-Treiber erstellen etc. pp. .

Mir soll es egal sein, aber alleine wegen der schlechten Mainübersicht ist das Angebot hier nicht mehr so attraktiv wie vorher.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2014)

Mal ne ganz andere Sache: Habt ihr im Zuge der Anpassung der Artikeloptik auf "Heft look" samt fester Breite mal über Blocksatz nachgedacht?

Und zu der ständigen Frage warum macht man so einen Umbruch: Also schick sieht es imo aus. Und das ist bei dem viel höheren Anteil an Gelegenheitsusern nun mal das Wichtigste.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Sache: Habt ihr im Zuge der Anpassung der Artikeloptik auf "Heft look" samt fester Breite mal über Blocksatz nachgedacht?
> 
> Und zu der ständigen Frage warum macht man so einen Umbruch: Also schick sieht es imo aus. Und das ist bei dem viel höheren Anteil an Gelegenheitsusern nun mal das Wichtigste.



Mir ist das: "das sieht schick aus"-Gefühl noch nicht widerfahren. Wenn man Adblock reinhaut denkt man nur: WTF?! Die Seite sieht absolut grässlich aus. Ohne Adblock denkt man nur an Kirmis oder Rummel.


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Mal ganz wertungsfrei (und ohne eine Grundsatzdebatte) die Frage: Warum verwendet ihr nicht den Ticker, wenn ihr die Liste der News haben wollt? >>> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/



Ich habe noch nie irgendeine Rubrik verwendet, sondern mich immer nur an der Hauptseite orientiert. Die hat mir alles geliefert was ich gebraucht habe. 

Jetzt habe ich irgendwie den Überblick verloren. 

Macht doch einfach einen Switch zum Umschalten der Newsansicht, wie es Computerbase z.B. auch hat.


----------



## TammerID (26. November 2014)

Damit hat sich meine IT / Games Seite disqualifiziert.
Leider kann ich auf der Arbeit diese Seite nun nicht mehr ordentlich besuchen.... 
Ich denke der Anhang veranschaulicht ganz gut das ich das vergessen kann. Naja kann man nichts machen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. November 2014)

TammerID schrieb:


> Damit hat sich meine IT / Games Seite disqualifiziert.
> Leider kann ich auf der Arbeit diese Seite nun nicht mehr ordentlich besuchen....
> Ich denke der Anhang veranschaulicht ganz gut das ich das vergessen kann. Naja kann man nichts machen.



Jop, die Barrierefreiheit der alten Page war wesentlich besser.


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Jop, die Barrierefreiheit der alten Page war wesentlich besser.


Finde ich auch. Vor allem die Skalierung war deutlich besser.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Edit: Zwei Sachen noch: Die Webseite ist in Summe nicht schmaler wie die Alte in Standardbreite. Variable breiten sind, wie Thilo schon sagte, mühsam. Viele Beschwerden wegen Werbung, kamen durch die variable Breite. Eine feste Breite ist auch für uns Redakteure beim Artikellayout viel besser. Siehe beispielsweise neue Benchmarks. Der Werbeplatz, den du ansprichst, war auch auf der alten Seite da. Du sahst ihn nur nicht wegen Adblocker.


Das ist dann wohl auch der Grund warum man weitestgehend auf die responsive Funktion des Layoutes verzichtet hat, neben der Werbung? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die neue PCG Seite in ihrer Anfangszeit responsive war und das Layout sehr flexibel auf diverse Auflösungen reagierte. Wurde das jetzt zurückgenommen??

MfG


----------



## Isoroku (26. November 2014)

Moin!

Allgemein: Warum tendieren viele dazu, das Design neuerdings zu verkacheln?!? Eckig, wenig Farben... 
Die Assoziation zum Win 3.1 (mein erstes Windows) drängt sich geradezu auf. 
Leute, das war vor 22(!) Jahren. Muss eine Oberfläche aussehen wie vor über zwei Dekaden? Wir sind im Jahre 2014, und das Jahr ist fast vorbei. Es soll um Himmels Willen nix blinken oder aufpoppen, das wäre auch wieder Kontraproduktiv, aber hübscher als _das_ geht's allemal!
Lange Rede, kurzer Unsinn: Mag ich nicht!

MfG!

Iso.

Edit: Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn man ein neues Design angeht, was spricht gegen Schriftarten mit Serifen? Nicht nur, dass es diesem verkachelten eindruck etwas entgegen wirken würde, sondern, ich zitiere "Bei Fließtexten gelten Serifenschriftarten als besser lesbar. Eine Ausnahme sollen hier Leseanfänger darstellen, von denen gesagt wird, dass sie durch Serifen irritiert werden können." Aber Leseanfänger sind wir wohl nicht mehr. 
Quelle: wiki


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2014)

Isoroku schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Allgemein: Warum tendieren viele dazu, das Design neuerdings zu verkacheln?!? Eckig, wenig Farben...


Ganz einfach, es sieht seriös aus und erleichtert die Informationsaufnahme. Darüber hinaus ist es "theoretisch" flexibler vom Layout her.
Ist Geschmackssache aber mit Sicherheit nichts an das man sich nicht gewöhnen kann. 

MfG


----------



## TroaX (26. November 2014)

Ich feiere gerade so dermaßen diese geilen "es sieht aus wie bei Windows 8, Windows 3.1 etc." Kommentare ab. Da wundert es mich nicht, das es nicht ankommt. Flat-Designs gehören im Internet mittlerweile zum Alltag und hier wird gejammert. Und zwar auf höchstem Niveau! Was definiert bei euch allen denn bitte die Kacheloptik? Weder das Layout noch die optischen Elemente erinnern mich an Windows 8. Es kommt einzig und allein von der Flat-Optik. Wie schon gesagt ist die Optik Geschmackssache. Aber diese Parallelen zu Windows 8 nur auf Grund dessen, das dieses Design schnörkellos und flach ist, ist wirklich bullshit. Besser geht immer. Und wenn man sich erst einmal daran gewöhnt hat, dann geht es auch wunderbar mit der Bedienung. Es ist nicht intuitiv. Das ist klar. Aber eine 2. Leiste, die auf Wunsch den Inhaltsbereich per Ajax nachlädt (damit meine ich die Main-News, Beliebte Tests auf PC Games Hardware, Beliebte Specials auf PC Games Hardware), würde schon einmal eine große Verbesserung bedeuten. Dadurch muss man nicht für diese Inhalte scrollen wie blöde.


----------



## Rarek (26. November 2014)

könnte man die Farben nicht einfach "ineinander" fließen/übergehen lassen?

ps: soll das so, dass die blauen Balken der Antworten immer dunkler werden um so tiefer man scrollt? (fiehl mir grad so auf, dass mein Vorposter einen dunkleren Balken hat)


----------



## Big D (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, damit kann man arbeiten.  Ich hab gerade etwas Zeit, deswegen bist du der Glückliche mit Einzealntworten.



Das freut mich, dann mach ich mir auch die Mühe, darauf so gut wie möglich einzugehen.


> Das haben wir schon durchgespielt. Der effektive Nutzen in der länge des Tickers ist vernachlässigbar. (ehrlich!)



Das kann ich nachvollziehen, ich denke das hängt in erster Linie auch mit den variablen Breiten zusammen, die News an sich waren auf der alten Seite ja nicht breiter, es waren halt mehr Spalten nebeneinander.


> Die Platzierung ist grundsätzlich kein Hexenwerk. Das kann man sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Die User-News sind auf der Startseite auf Wunsch ja auch wieder oben.



Das wäre schon ein enormer Fortschritt (für mich persöhnlich) wenn ich diese beiden Sachen wieder auf einen Blick sehen könnte.


> Wir lesen das Feedback durchaus und nehmen uns wertige Hinweise zu Herzen. Ob und was da gemacht werden kann, wird man sehen müssen. Ich habe das Stichwort "dark theme" heute schon mal ins Spiel gebracht. Ob der kommt, wie der aussieht, ich verspreche nichts. Was ich sagen will: Wir haben das wahrgenommen.



Ich weiß das ihr das Feedback seht, ich arbeite selber im IT-Support und weiß wie viel Arbeit solche Umstellungen kosten. Ausserdem weiß ich wie motivierend das ist, wenn die Leute nichts anderes von sich geben als "Was soll die Schei*e?!" etc.


> Die alte Seite war zugegeben ein Wunder der Kompaktheit. Klar. Es ist auch klar, dass wir nicht jeden 100% glücklich machen können. Ich denke, dass man mit dem Scrollen leben kann. Wir liegen da nicht krass über x-beliebigen anderen Seiten im Web. Einen "easy-fix zum WE" gibt es dafür ohnehin nicht.



Diese Kompaktheit war einer der Hauptgründe für die meisten Nutzer diese Seite zu benutzen, was den Aufschrei erklären sollte, denn diese Einfachheit ist nicht mehr gegeben. Man kann bestimmt mit dem Scrollen leben, aber viele wollen das einfach nicht, weil es nicht so komfortabel ist, wie vorher, was wie ich denke auch verständlich ist. Ihr liegt nicht weit über anderen Webseiten, das ist erstens richtig, und zweitens genau das Problem, ihr habt euch vorher allein mit dem Design und Layout deutlich abgehoben, was jetzt nicht mehr so ist. Das ändert aber selbstverständlich weder die Community noch die Redaktion die hier zugegen ist, ist aber immer noch sehr schade.


> Edit: Zwei Sachen noch: Die Webseite ist in Summe nicht schmaler wie die Alte in Standardbreite. Variable breiten sind, wie Thilo schon sagte, mühsam. Viele Beschwerden wegen Werbung, kamen durch die variable Breite. Eine feste Breite ist auch für uns Redakteure beim Artikellayout viel besser. Siehe beispielsweise neue Benchmarks. Der Werbeplatz, den du ansprichst, war auch auf der alten Seite da. Du sahst ihn nur nicht wegen Adblocker.



Das ist mir bewusst, ich denke auf dem Screenshot den ich weiter vorne geposted hab, lässt sich erkennen, das ich die linke Werbefläche blockiert habe, da dadurch deutlich mehr Arbeitsfläche entstanden ist. Die feste Breite ist grade für die Redaktion deutlich besser zum Arbeiten, auch das kann ich akzeptieren, aber die (meiner Meinung nach) schmalen Artikel in Kombination mit der Schrift und dem (mir) viel zu großem Zeilenabstand sorgen halt dafür, das es unnötig in die Länge gezogen wirkt.

Ich denke ich kann meine Kritik in wenige Hauptpunkte zusammenfassen, die mehr oder weniger einfach zu beheben wären:

*1. es ist viel zu hell, aber darüber wird ja offensichtlich schon nachgedacht
2. die Zeilenabstände sind mMn grundsätzlich zu groß
3. es ist zu schmal, ich weiß das es leichter ist mit festen Maßen zu arbeiten, da der Großteil der Nutzer aber doch vor breiten Bildschirmen sitzt, würde ich vorschlagen die Standardbreite doch einfach ein Tick zu erhöhen*

das sind die großen Sachen, um den Kleinkram kann man sich später kümmern.


----------



## efdev (26. November 2014)

hab jetzt noch nicht alles gelesen, aber das die forums navigation dank werbung nicht funktioniert ist bekannt ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (26. November 2014)

Beim neuen Design des Forums und der Webpage allgemein konnte ich mich bei der erst Sichtung schon nicht entspannt im Forum lesen, kann es immer noch nicht und werde es sehr wahrscheinlich auch nimmer, der Hauptgrund dafür ist das die Forumsstruktur nicht mehr schön übersichtlich ist und noch dazu das neue Posts in den Threads kaum noch on Threads mit keinen neuen Posts zu unterscheiden sind. Nebenbei wirkt das neue Design für mich ein bisschen wie Back zu Basic, Windows 95 oder 98.

Ach jaa, hätt ich fast vergessen... die Möglichkeit die Auflösung zu änderung gibts beim neuen Design auch nich mehr, war schön wenn man mal übers Schlepptop im Forum war.


----------



## locojens (26. November 2014)

Naja ich denke mal das es hier darauf hinauslaufen wird, das wir hier meckern dürfen, aber letzten Endes ala Merkel BASTA-Politik gilt. "Nehmt es hin oder lasst es bleiben die Seite zu besuchen."


----------



## pedi (26. November 2014)

locojens schrieb:


> Naja ich denke mal das es hier darauf hinauslaufen wird, das wir hier meckern dürfen, aber letzten Endes ala Merkel BASTA-Politik gilt. "Nehmt es hin oder lasst es bleiben die Seite zu besuchen."



exakt meine meinung.
war bei HWL genauso-friss oder stirb, die meisten habens gefressen.


----------



## Berserkervmax (26. November 2014)

Kann ich bitte die alte wieder haben..

Das weiß brennt mir die Netzhaut weg !
Auch viel zu unübersichtlich ! Immer klapp noch ein Fenster auf..und noch eins und noch eins...

Gibt keinen NewsTicker der ein bischen was kann und nicht nur Text 

ich raus und schau nächstes Jahr wieder rein


----------



## Rarek (26. November 2014)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> [...]
> Gibt keinen NewsTicker
> [...]



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/ <-- Newsticker

und was sollte ein Newsticker denn sonst noch können, außer News anzeigen?


----------



## Trefoil80 (26. November 2014)

Moin,

mir gefällt das neue Layout ebenfalls nicht.

- Der wichtige News-Ticker direkt auf der Hauptseite wurde extrem verkleinert (Breite). Die Hauptseite ist mit sekundären Inhalten überladen.
- Der Platz auf dem Monitor wird nicht mehr effizient genutzt. Soll der User Hornhaut am Mausrad-Finger bekommen (vom ewigen und unnötigen Scrollen)?
- Der Hinweis "bookmarkt doch den Newsticker" kann doch nicht wirklich Euer Ernst sein! Macht doch einfach die Mainpage übersichtlicher!

*Die alte Seite hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Warum musste ein neues Seitenlayout unbedingt her, obwohl die meisten User mit der neuen Version "nicht glücklich" sind?*


----------



## Rarek (26. November 2014)

weil sie es können


----------



## Seebaer (26. November 2014)

Alle paar Jahre neu. Alle paar Jahre schlechter und unübersichtlicher. Was gut ist, braucht man nicht ändern, außer.......Und das ist eine der Krankheiten unserer Gesellschaft. Da kommen Neue die sich profilieren wollen. Und dann wird Mist gemacht. Es gibt ein Optimum an dem man nicht herrumfuschen sollte. Das Rad wurde auch nur einmal erfunden. Da kam kein Besserwisser der das Quadratisch, sechseckig, achteckig und xyz eckig machen wollte. Aber die Verschlechterung hat einen Vorteil: Ich wende mich ab und habe mehr Zeit für mich!!!


----------



## Trefoil80 (26. November 2014)

Wollte gerade den Beitrag von Seebaer "danksagen". Geht das nun im Forum nicht mehr?

Aber Hauptsache, auf der Mainpage ist der ganze Facebook- und Twitter-Müll zu sehen...


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2014)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> - Der wichtige News-Ticker direkt auf der Hauptseite wurde extrem verkleinert (Breite). Die Hauptseite ist mit sekundären Inhalten überladen.


Genau das habe ich auch schon bemängelt. Der Fokus ist hier m. M. n. falsch gelegt worden. Aus meiner Sicht würde ich zumindestens eine gleichwertige Darstellung bevorzugen und im Optimalfall genau umgedreht.

Mit dem Scrollen kann ich nicht zustimmen, da man das vorher auch schon machen musste, siehe langen Newsticker und es einfach heute zur gewohnten Nutzung gehört.

MfG


----------



## Cuddleman (26. November 2014)

Im Andriod kann man zwar die Seite vergrößern, doch schrumpft diese unwillkürlich und sporadisch wieder auf eine kaum lesbare Größe zusammen. Viele Bilder/Grafiken die zwar eine symbolisierte Vergrößerungsoption mittels  "Lupe" angezeigtbekommen, lassen sich jedoch nur sehr minimal dazu bewegen und selbst dann kann man von keiner wahrnehmbaren Vergrößerung reden, denn den teils vorhandenen Text z.B. "Benchmark-Grafik, kann man nur noch mittels separater physischer Lupe lesen.

Gerade beim schreiben dieses Textes, ergab sich das nächste Ungemach und das macht nun wirklich keinen Spaß mehr.
Um einen vertippten Buchstaben zu korrigieren, konnte man bisher, so wie jetzt auch noch, einen dazwischen setzen und den falschen vorher löschen.
Sobald man jetzt aber einen löscht und einen neuen korrigierten eintippt, verschwindet der nachfolgende, bzw wird gelöscht.
 Sidann so aus:  Einteln, das "t" ist falsch, Eineln, jetzt ist das "t" gelöscht, Einzln, und jetzt beim einsetzen des richtigen "z" wird automatisch das "e" gelöscht.
Das gleiche findet statt, wenn man versehentlich zwischen zwei Worten kein Leerzeichen setzt. Will man das nachholen wird automatisch der erste Buchstabe des Zeiten Wortes gelöscht.

Ich verliere nicht sehr gern derbe Worte, aber Leute, welche Profis haben das zusammen geschustert!
vermag ich sagen das es nur gerade jetzt bei mir so ist, doch gestern waren solche Schwierigkeiten nicht vorhanden.

Ich laß es jetzt einfach, zwischen "ich" und "sagen" ein "nicht" hinein zu basteln, genauso wie die Korrektur zu "Sidann" in "Sieht dann" zu ändern!

Besser man steht gerade in diesem Moment nicht vor mir, den Rest könnt ihr Euch denken!!!


----------



## l1to (26. November 2014)

Dachte zuerst das die Seite nicht richtig geladen sei, da Sie nicht mehr so zugemüllt aussah.

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2014)

Wenn ich im Forum auf meinen Namen klicke, dann kann ich direkt abonnierte Themen auswählen. Auf der PCGH Seite nicht. Wäre schön wenn man das dort auch könnte, jetzt muss ich immer über Forum/ Kontrollzentrum gehen.

MfG


----------



## MG42 (26. November 2014)

Kommt noch die Funktion zur Anpassung der Website an Widescreen Auflösungen oder wird hier zwingend und entgegen der Zielgruppe (Sind hier mehr Tabletuser oder klassische Schreibtisch-PC-Nutzer mit Metrophobie???).
Die Website und die Darstellung wirkt unruhig, unübersichtlich und verhindert längeres Betrachten ohne Augentinitus, was schon Richtung Folter geht.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel Mühen ihr in diese  Metro-FB-Design-Gleichschaltung investiert habt, aber für mich wars das dann,  wenns kein altes oder Alternatives Design gibt ,Schade.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (26. November 2014)

Zuerst PC Games und jetzt auf noch die Seite  hier. Ich kann mit dem auf Smartphones und Taplet zugeschnittenen Design nicht viel anfangen. Es ist meiner Meinung nach auch mehr als unübersichtlich. Allgemein finde ich es eher schade das sich typische Desktop Layouts nun den der Mobilen Hardware anpassen....haben die echt einen so hohen Stellenwert? Gibt es so viel die über Smartphone surfen als über nen PC/Laptop?


----------



## xNeo92x (26. November 2014)

Die Frontseite ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Wohingegen die jeweiligen Artikel und das Forum jetzt deutlich moderner und übersichtlicher wirken.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. November 2014)

Was mir gerade hier beim Lesen richtig gegen den Strich geht ist die Helligkeit. Wurde hier bestimmt schonmal gesagt, aber eure Mainpage beißt einem regelrecht in die Augen. Ein Dark Theme oder sowas wäre ein Segen. Zu der Designkatastrophe selbe sage ich jetzt nichts mehr, da wurde ja schon alles gesagt. Computec wird das wie bei PCG sowieso am Hintern vorbeigehen.


----------



## Laudian (26. November 2014)

Isoroku schrieb:


> Edit: Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn man ein neues Design angeht, was spricht gegen Schriftarten mit Serifen? Nicht nur, dass es diesem verkachelten eindruck etwas entgegen wirken würde, sondern, ich zitiere "Bei Fließtexten gelten Serifenschriftarten als besser lesbar. Eine Ausnahme sollen hier Leseanfänger darstellen, von denen gesagt wird, dass sie durch Serifen irritiert werden können." Aber Leseanfänger sind wir wohl nicht mehr.
> Quelle: wiki



Gefällt mir sehr gut, ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser lesbar als die jetzige Schrift.


----------



## naruto8073 (26. November 2014)

Ich komm auf der Seite überhaupt nicht mehr klar. Auf'n Handy läuft die App auch nicht mehr.
Bitte unternehmt was dagegen und hört auf die Nutzer der Seite. Ich bin nicht der einzige dem diese Seite nicht mehr zu sagt.  
Am besten das ganze Layout in die Tonne schmeißen und gut ist.


----------



## longtom (26. November 2014)

Gewöhnt euch dran ,ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das hier nochmal auf die alte Seite umgestellt wird oder ?


----------



## HeinzNeu (26. November 2014)

Es wäre schade, wenn das nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht wird. 
Zu welchem Zweck soll dieser Thread dann dienen?


----------



## -Kon (26. November 2014)

Warum musste das auch derselbe scheußliche PCGames Abklatsch sein?
Zumal man all dieses Weiß nicht länger als 5 Minuten ertragen kann.


----------



## locojens (26. November 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Gewöhnt euch dran ,ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das hier nochmal auf die alte Seite umgestellt wird oder ?



Gefällt mir Agent "Schmid" ... weil genau das gleiche habe ich weiter oben schon geschrieben ... MIMIMIMIMI ... !


----------



## longtom (26. November 2014)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Es wäre schade, wenn das nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht wird.
> Zu welchem Zweck soll dieser Thread dann dienen?



Glaubst du die schmeißem Monate lange arbeit so einfach über den haufen ? 
Was willst du dagegen machen ,auf die Straße gehen Demonstrieren ? 
Drohen dich hier abzumelden und nie wieder zu kommen ? ( Der großteil oder eigentlich alle die damit schon gedroht haben tummeln sich immer noch hier )


----------



## Big D (26. November 2014)

Ich werd mich nicht daran gewöhnen, weil es unangenehm ist und ein Rückschritt vom vorherigen Layout, modern hin oder her. Aber ich beschwer mich nicht sinnlos, ich hab meine Kritik geteilt und warte was passiert, wenn das Forum dunkler wird, benutze ich das auf jeden Fall weiter. Main und Ticker wird man sehen, was daraus gemacht wird.

"Gewöhnt euch dran" ist meiner Meinung nach die falsche Einstellung, man muss nicht alles hinnehmen, was einem vorgesetzt wird.


----------



## longtom (26. November 2014)

Das "Gewöhnt euch dran" war daruf bezogen das die alte Seite nie wieder kommen wird und nich auf änderungen der aktuellen Seite .


----------



## Big D (26. November 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Das "Gewöhnt euch dran" war daruf bezogen das die alte Seite nie wieder kommen wird und nich auf änderungen der aktuellen Seite .



Achso, damit hast du natürlich recht. Die neue Seite wird bleiben, egal was die Leute hier sagen.


----------



## Bennz (26. November 2014)

pn´s und neue gefällt mir "Glocken"  sieht man auch nicht auf der main page


----------



## buenzli2 (26. November 2014)

Schon Tag drei ohne Wasser. Kann man denn nicht die alte Website unter old.pcghw.de erreichbar machen oder so. Ich mag nach einer Zeile einfach keinen Artikel fertig lesen. Noch mal drei Tage und ich denke ich verschwinde. Am Ende bauen wir hier unsere eigenes CMS und füllen es mit euren Daten ab Redaktion, wollt Ihr das denn wirklich? Waren wohl zu viele Köche am Herd.

....und seit wann waren 2012 Tabletts kein Thema, aber jetzt schon? Unsere IPad Testklassen sind gerade in der Realität angekommen, keiner will mehr damit "arbeiten" und freiwillige Lehrer, die diese Kurse geben findet man auch nicht mehr. Demnächst werden die als Serviertablett benutzt.


----------



## uka (26. November 2014)

Tja ich bin schon am schauen welche News-Seite nun noch akzeptabel ist und aktuell ... derstandard hat leider nicht so viel Stoff der mich interessiert, aber die Seite ist ganz gut aufgebaut (wenn auch recht schmal). Das Forum hier ist ja ganz ok, wenn das hellgrau / grellweiß verschwindet ... .


----------



## buenzli2 (26. November 2014)

Falls jemand schon vergessen hat wie es aussehen könnte, nur in dem man die Matsch-Schrift weglassen würde und die News Platz hätten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

Beim Newsticker sollte man vielleicht mal einen Blick zur Konkurrenz riskieren. Bei der Gamestar wird pro Newsmeldung ein Schlagwort rot abgesetzt. Das erhöht imo die Lesbarkeit und die Benutzbarkeit enorm, weil man damit praktisch auf den ersten Blick schon interessante News bzw. uninteressante News aussortieren kann. Beim Newsticker von PCGH hingegen muss ich jede Newsmeldung lesen, bevor ich weiß, worum es geht. Außerdem wirkt der Newsticker durch die Einfarbigkeit sehr bieder. Darüber hinaus wirkt das Layout des Tickers der Gamestar durch die abgesetzte Uhrzeit auch aufgeräumter und dadurch besser lesbar. 

PCGH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gamestar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl. würde sich doch eine blaue Absetzung gut machen, passend zur PCGH Farbpalette...


----------



## Isoroku (26. November 2014)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> [...] Ich kann mit dem auf Smartphones und Taplet zugeschnittenen Design nicht viel anfangen. [...] Allgemein finde ich es eher schade das sich typische Desktop Layouts nun den der Mobilen Hardware anpassen....haben die echt einen so hohen Stellenwert? Gibt es so viel die über Smartphone surfen als über nen PC/Laptop?



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Der Trend, alles mobilen Geräten anzupassen zu wollen, hat ja schon vor Jahren begonnen.
Egal in welchem Bereich.
Bei den Betriebssystemen hat man es zum Beispiel an den Oberflächen gemerkt, dass diese für Touchgeräte optimiert wurden.
Erst Ubuntu mit der Unitiy-Oberfäche, GNOME3 stieß kurz darauf ins selbe Horn, nicht zu vergessen Windows 8 mit der Metro-Oberfläche.
Das Problem dabei ist:
Die meisten -die ich kenne- nutzen immer noch ein klassisches Desktop-System zum surfen (wo ich jetzt mal das Notebook dazuzähle, wo Touchscreens nicht nur nicht existent sondern darüber hinaus auch völlig sinnfrei wären.
Nicht dass ich falsch verstanden werde: Ich liebe mein Smartphone und es hat mir schon in unzähligen Situationen geholfen oder einfach nur die Zeit verkürzt, aber im Internet surfen, produktiv arbeiten und umfassen spielen werde ich auch auf absehbarer Zeit entweder vor meinem 25"er in klassischer Arbeitsposition am Schreibtisch oder gemütlich von der Couch aus mit Blick auf einen 40"er
... in beiden Fällen wäre Touch totaler quatsch -es reimt sich sogar!
Wäre schön, wenn die klassischen Dektop-User, die trotz Tablet und Smartphone ja immer noch da sind, und auch so schnell nicht aussterben werden, wieder etwas mehr in den Designbüros berücksichtigt werden würden!

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## taks (26. November 2014)

Musste grad etwas schmunzeln als ich das Design gesehen habe: beta.nzz.ch 

Ihr seid zumindest nicht alleine mit der Designentscheidung


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. November 2014)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Iconoclast (26. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Beim Newsticker sollte man vielleicht mal einen Blick zur Konkurrenz riskieren. Bei der Gamestar wird pro Newsmeldung ein Schlagwort rot abgesetzt. Das erhöht imo die Lesbarkeit und die Benutzbarkeit enorm, weil man damit praktisch auf den ersten Blick schon interessante News bzw. uninteressante News aussortieren kann. Beim Newsticker von PCGH hingegen muss ich jede Newsmeldung lesen, bevor ich weiß, worum es geht. Außerdem wirkt der Newsticker durch die Einfarbigkeit sehr bieder. Darüber hinaus wirkt das Layout des Tickers der Gamestar durch die abgesetzte Uhrzeit auch aufgeräumter und dadurch besser lesbar.
> 
> PCGH
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir!

Die Idee ist super, wenn auch erstmal nur ein kleiner Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


----------



## osterhasenkamel (26. November 2014)

Das neue Layout sieht gut aus, aber es scheint, als würde nun weniger Content auf den ersten Blick zusehen sein,  sodass man nun eher scrollen muss. Vielleicht täuscht das auch nur.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Ein Vorschlag, heiß und fettig, aus der Entwicklungsabteilung: Wir hätten die Option, dass ihr nach Wunsch festlegen könnt, ob ihr die Startseite oder den Newsticker als persönliche Startseite festlegen könnt. Das wäre eine Lösung für all jene, die direkt auf eine Tickeransicht wollen, wenn sie uns besuchen.

1. Für wen wäre das interessant? Da müssen wir schon ein paar Stimmen zusammenbekommen, die das wollen. 10 Leute reichen da nicht.
2. Was müsste auf der Tickerseite (pcgh.de/news) noch eurer Meinung nach geändert werden? Das Design steht aktuell nicht zur Debatte; nur Layout, also Anordnung der Elemente. 

Ich habe in diesem Thread schon Fragen zur Tickeransicht beantwortet. Bitte vorher lesen! Einige Dinge wird es nicht geben können: Etwa Werbeplätze weg, komplett neues Design (bzw. alte Seite) und solche gerne provokant gestellten Forderungen. Kurzum: bleibt realistisch.

Ein kleiner Teaser zu laufenden Änderungen Im Forum wurde der Font schon auf 100% schwarz umgestellt und die Laufweite angepasst, was die Lesbarkeit verbessern sollte. Diese Änderung wird derzeit auch für die Main geprüft.


----------



## kbyte (26. November 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Glaubst du die schmeißem Monate lange arbeit so einfach über den haufen ?
> [...]



So groß kann der Arbeitsaufwand imo nicht gewesen sein, wenn es quasi das gleiche Design ist, das es seit geraumer Zeit bereits bei der Schwester pcgames.de gibt...


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> 1. Für wen wäre das interessant? Da müssen wir schon ein paar Stimmen zusammenbekommen, die das wollen. 10 Leute reichen da nicht.


+1



> 2. Was müsste auf der Tickerseite (pcgh.de/news) noch eurer Meinung nach geändert werden? Das Design steht aktuell nicht zur Debatte; nur Layout, also Anordnung der Elemente.


Siehe letzter Post von mir: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=357944&p=6989900&viewfull=1#post6989900

Kurz:
- Uhrzeit absetzen (per Tabulator)
- Schlagwort farblich absetzen und evtl. fett machen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag, heiß und fettig, aus der Entwicklungsabteilung: Wir hätten die Option, dass ihr nach Wunsch festlegen könnt, ob ihr die Startseite oder den Newsticker als persönliche Startseite festlegen könnt. Das wäre eine Lösung für all jene, die direkt auf eine Tickeransicht wollen, wenn sie uns besuchen.



Stammuser könnten das ganz ohne Entwicklungsaufwand über ihre Bookmarks/Lesezeichen lösen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/
Just sayin'.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. November 2014)

kbyte schrieb:


> So groß kann der Arbeitsaufwand imo nicht gewesen sein, wenn es quasi das gleiche Design ist, das es seit geraumer Zeit bereits bei der Schwester pcgames.de gibt...



Es ist nicht quasi das gleiche Design. Es ist das gleiche Framework. Aber wir haben sehr viel angepasst. Das kann jeder sehen, der auch die Betaseite mal offen hatte.

Plus die ganzen Bonusfunktionen von uns, dynamische Benchmarks und die feinen Sachen in den Feature-Artikel wie Klickvergleich, Slider, Megazoom in groß.


----------



## Polyethylen (26. November 2014)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht, und die Website nach meinen Wünschen grob umgestaltet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist mir auch aufgefallen, das der Bildermanager, wenn ich "durchsuchen" anklicke Chrome zum Absturz bringt.
 Naja, jedenfalls wird so die Breite mehr ausgenutzt, der meiner Meinung nach wichtigere chronologische (!) Newsticker bekommt mehr Platz und durch die Videos am Rand wird mehr Platz in der Breite ausgenutzt. So in etwa wäre ein Riesen Fortschritt. 
Und dann natürlich wieder auf eine ordentliche Schriftart setzen (Verdana, Arial), nicht dieses verschnörkelte Zeug, ist irgendwie mehr grau als schwarz und leicht verschwommen, da ja keine richtigen Geraden vorhanden sind und durch die Glättung das da nicht so gut macht.

Hoffentlich wird mir darauf mal geantwortet...


----------



## buenzli2 (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag, heiß und fettig, aus der Entwicklungsabteilung:.....



Also mir hilft das nicht. Die Schrift ist ein Elend, das Layout zu gross. Die Werbung erschlagend, die News zu klein. Warum Dropdown wenn Platz da ist? Damit man mehr klicken muss? Warum unter der Zeit der News Text? Damit einem übel wird? Und vor allem ist es einfach zu unscharf. ...Ich weiss das können bei M$ 17000 auch nicht. Macht es bitte besser!

Schaut bitte mal die Pixel an, das kann doch so nicht sein? Win7, Iron 36



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht aus wie ein schlechter Scaller bei nicht-nativer Auflösung...


----------



## uka (26. November 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht, und die Website nach meinen Wünschen grob umgestaltet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja dein Beitrag würde von mir sofort ein Gefällt mir bekommen - wenn denn nicht das Plugin dafür (schon wieder ?) abgestürzt wäre ... Schriftart noch anpassen, den Kontext insgesamt vielleicht noch zentrieren und dann kann auch gerne links und rechts Werbung wie blöd sein. 

Von mir aus auch mit einem Schalter in der Profilansicht "16:9 Auflösung verwenden" ... Schriftart ist aber das wichtigste .. gerne auch Sans Serif mäßig aber nicht diese für Ausdrucke konzipierte Schrift ... 

Gruß


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

Ich denke, dass die meisten User sich mit der neuen (Haupt-)Seite anfreunden könnten, wenn man zumindest diese Dinge ändert bzw. verbessert:

- Schriftart verbessern und/oder schärfer machen
- Helle Flächen reduzieren
- Abstände und leere Flächen weiter reduzieren
- volle Breite des Bildschirms nutzen für Informationen (zumindest 16:9 sollte abgedeckt sein) -> Zielkundschaft bedenken!
- Newsticker besser hervorheben und lesbarer machen



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht, und die Website nach meinen Wünschen grob umgestaltet:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich persönlich würde den Newsticker in das linke Feld setzen und die Bildernachrichten in die Mitte. Das kommt meinem persönlichen Empfinden eines guten Layouts näher. Ansonsten guter Job!.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Kleines Update: Auf der Main ist die Schrift jetzt auch 100 % schwarz.

@all: Es ist nicht nur die Schrift, die vielleicht in euren Augen so *peep* ist, es ist oft auch der Browser. Wer sich die Seite in vier Browsern anschaut, bekommt vier Ergebnisse durch die Renderleistung. Das beste Ergebnis erzielt derzeit Chrome.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

Warum sind eigentlich Schrift und Abstände bei den Dropdown-Menüs derart groß???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ja absolut übertrieben und nimmt fast den gesamten Bildschirm ein. Außerdem passt es keineswegs zum Rest der Seite und der Schriftgröße dort. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass man das Dropdownmenü überarbeitet und extrem verkleinert. Es würde ausreichen, wenn die ganzen Schriften dort halb so groß wären und die Abstände auch halb so groß...

Etwas befremdlich ist auch, dass bei den riesigen Überschriften im Dropdown-Menü die Farbe zum Ende hin ins Graue übergeht. Das wirkt eher wie ein Fehler denn wie ein gewolltes Feature...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht, und die Website nach meinen Wünschen grob umgestaltet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ganz ehrlich: Das ist unrealistisch. Darüber brauchen wir gar nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Tut mir leid.


----------



## keinnick (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Das ist unrealistisch. Darüber brauchen wir gar nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Tut mir leid.



Ganz ehrlich: Ne Begründung wäre ganz nett. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Das ist unrealistisch. Darüber brauchen wir gar nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Tut mir leid.


Was genau ist denn daran unrealistisch?

Ist es unrealistisch, auf einer dedizierten Seite zu PC Hardware eine optimale Nutzung des Standardanzeigegerätes der Zielleserschaft im Format 16:9 nachzufragen? Hm...


----------



## Polyethylen (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Das ist unrealistisch. Darüber brauchen wir gar nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Tut mir leid.



Warum ist das unrealistisch? Was soll denn daran unrealistisch sein, ist der Aufbau technisch nicht möglich? Oder ist man für tiefgreifendere Änderungswünsche, als "die Schriftfarbe richtig schwarz machen" nicht offen?
Zumindest breiter-machen ist technisch definitiv möglich.


----------



## Bunkasan (26. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn daran unrealistisch?



Ich tippe mal ganz unschuldig auf Anteil, Platzierung und Größe der Werbung...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Also, ich erinnere noch mal an das Thema, bevor ich gehe: Vielleicht finden sich da ja genug Leute, die das wollen. Schönen Abend und bis morgen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man mit der Maus eine direkte Linie fährt klappt ein anderes Menü auf. Man muss darauf achten die anderen Menüs nicht zu berühren... Finde ich recht ungünstig.

Evtl. die Menüs per Mausklick ausfahren lassen?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lässt sich nur durch einen längeren Zuklappdelay lösen, den andere wieder al zu lang empfanden. Irgendwo müssen wir halt einen Kompromiss finden.


----------



## lalaker (26. November 2014)

Ich greife quasi ausschließlich mit 16:9 Anzeigegeräten auf PCGH zu und die neue Homepage gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Abgesehen von der ungeheuren Platzverschwendung sagt mir das Design irgendwie gar nicht zu, aber vlt. ist es einfach nur neu. 

Leider wird in der heutigen Zeit ja (fast) alles für mobile Geräte optimiert, aber ich bezweifle, ob das die Zielgruppe der PCGH-Leser ist, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass man deutlich mehr Leute ansprechen möchte.


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Lässt sich nur durch einen längeren Zuklappdelay lösen, den andere wieder al zu lang empfanden. Irgendwo müssen wir halt einen Kompromiss finden.



Längerer Mausweg vs Klappdelay. Ich verstehe was du meinst.

Persönlich stört es mich zum Glück nicht, ich nutze nur die Hauptseite und das Forum.

Edit: Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist. Die Menüs brauchen eine kurze Zeit bis diese angezeigt werden, geschlossen wird aber sofort ohne Verzögerung. Kann man da nix optimieren?


----------



## Polyethylen (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Also, ich erinnere noch mal an das Thema, bevor ich gehe: Vielleicht finden sich da ja genug Leute, die das wollen. Schönen Abend und bis morgen.


Wie ich sehe ist man hier wirklich nur für Änderungen im Promillebreich offen, wow, das nenn ich mal flexibel. Die neue Webseite ist wohl der "heilige Gral" der von niemanden angefasst werden darf   
Der reine News-Ticker ist für mich auch keine Alternative, ich hab ja nichts gegen Bildchen, Videos und so, nur sollten News das wichtigste sein (zeitlich geordnet) und die Website sollte den Bildschirm möglichst ausfüllen, was in diesem 1280x1024-Design wohl nicht möglich ist. 
Fazit der äußerst ausführlichen  Einzeilerantworten (und dann nichtmal richtig auf die Frage "Warum das nicht geht" antworten - wie ein kleines, bockiges Kind: "Warum?" - "Darum!!!" ), der Adblocker bleibt erstmal an und das Abo muss ich mir auch noch mal überlegen... Erst wenn euch die Kundschaft wegfällt wird man wohl was ändern. Wobei ich ja denke, dass Vorsorge besser als Nachsorge ist. Man sieht ja wohl eindeutig die Beliebtheit der neuen Website, auf einer Skala von 0 bis 10 ist die sicherlich negativ. Komischweise wurde ja auch noch keine Umfrage gemacht, wie die Website bewertet wird - wäre wohl zu blamabel, nur bei dem neuen Forendesign hat man sich getraut


----------



## Computer_Freak (26. November 2014)

Eigentlich können die "armen" von PCGH gar nix dafür.... die bekommen das ganze ja auch nur von Computec vorgesetzt und müssen es umsetzen.

Trotzdem könnten sie bei der nächsten PCGH Print eine Sonnenbrille und ein Ersatzmausrad beilegen, denn extra wegen einer Seite stelle ich nicht meinen Bildschirm um und wenn man im Forum antworten will und nicht angemeldet ist muss man ganz nach oben scrollen.


----------



## Bunkasan (26. November 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe ist man hier wirklich nur für Änderungen im Promillebreich offen, wow, das nenn ich mal flexibel. Die neue Webseite ist wohl der "heilige Gral" der von niemanden angefasst werden darf



Dabei sollte man allerdings auch bedenken, dass sich diejenigen die hier mitlesen und antworten und auch an der Umsetzung beteiligt sind, sich mit Sicherheit der Resonanz und auch der Auswirkung dieses Designfauxpas genauso bewusst sind, wie ihrer Unfähigkeit das zu beinflussen, und sich mit großen Kopfschmerzen verbissen an Anweisungen halten müssen, nicht auf das Design einzugehen.

Ich fühle mit euch Jungs, meide die Main in Zukunft aber trotzdem...


----------



## wolflux (26. November 2014)

Was ich nur schade finde ist, daß man erst hier suchen und wühlen muß, wenn man gerade im PCGH EXTREME FORUM  bemerkt, das bestimmte Button fehlen und dann hierher finden kann, wenn man Glück hat.. Warum habt ihr denn nicht gleich alle zum Link geführt in dem man zuerst aufgeklärt wird was denn überhaupt hier abläuft.  Zumindest bin ich zu 100% mit dem Smartphone hier (PCGH-EXTREME-FORUM) unterwegs. Das wäre ganz nett gewesen auch an diese Leute zu denken und nicht nur auf bereits geschriebene Postanfragen nicht zu reagieren. Ich weiß JETZT das ihr genug am Hals habt aber Vorbereitung ist halt alles. Auch jetzt in diesem Moment mitten in den Text beim schreiben irgendein Schwarz-Gelben Werbebanner. Was für ein Mist ne ne. Das richtig zu verlinken wäre  ja nun wirklich Kinderkeicht gewesen. Ich war auch ein paar Jahre in der Administration,  das wäre undenkbar . 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Cuddleman (26. November 2014)

Mal sehen ob sich eine Lösung findet das im Screenshot gezeigte, abstellen läßt, denn so kann ich nicht Glauben das es auch so von PCGH gewollt ist.

Das von mir vorher beschriebene Problem zur Textkorrektur, hat sich inzwischen von selbst erledigt, ohne das ich die Seite verlassen habe.


----------



## Big D (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Wir hätten die Option, dass ihr nach Wunsch festlegen könnt, ob ihr die Startseite oder den Newsticker als persönliche Startseite festlegen könnt





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Stammuser könnten das ganz ohne Entwicklungsaufwand über ihre Bookmarks/Lesezeichen lösen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/
> Just sayin'.



Das habe ich auch bei dem alten Layout schon gemacht, wäre für mich also uninteressant, weil kann jeder User für sich machen.



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> 2. Was müsste auf der Tickerseite (pcgh.de/news) noch eurer Meinung nach geändert werden? Das Design steht aktuell nicht zur Debatte; nur Layout, also Anordnung der Elemente.
> Ein kleiner Teaser zu laufenden Änderungen Im Forum wurde der Font schon auf 100% schwarz umgestellt und die Laufweite angepasst, was die Lesbarkeit verbessern sollte. Diese Änderung wird derzeit auch für die Main geprüft.



Also erstmal: Schwarze Schrift ist schon ein enormer Fortschritt für die Lesbarkeit, sehr gut.

Jetzt zu den Änderungen am Ticker (wiederhole nochmal kurz):

1. den Platz von "aktuelle Schnäppchen" und den User News austauschen, damit die wieder oben sind.
2. den Abstand zwischen den einzelnen News reduzieren, es sind zu wenig auf zu viel Raum
3. dunkler, macht es dunkler, bitte. Ich komm momentan beim Lesen nur klar, wenn ich "Turn off the Lights" benutze um die Seite abzudunkeln


----------



## longtom (26. November 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sich eine Lösung findet das im Screenshot gezeigte, abstellen läßt, denn so kann ich nicht Glauben das es auch so von PCGH gewollt ist.
> 
> Das von mir vorher beschriebene Problem zur Textkorrektur, hat sich inzwischen von selbst erledigt, ohne das ich die Seite verlassen habe.




Das mit dem Screen ist wohl das schönste Eigentor das ich heute gesehen habe 
Das Bildchen von dem Router gehört zum Weihnachtsgewinnspiel  ( http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gewin...ws/Gewinnspiel-Advents-Schnitzeljagd-1143883/)


----------



## Wladitsch (26. November 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht, und die Website nach meinen Wünschen grob umgestaltet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deine Mühe hat sich für mein Empfinden gelohnt!
Mit einem Design wie deinem könnte ich leben.
Ähnlich übersichtlich wie die alte Seite. Gibt aber - davon mal ab - noch genug nachzubessern.
Vor allem die Option die Seitenauflösung zu ändern/anzupassen fehlt mir extrem.
Auf der alten Seite hatte ich mit angepasster 16:9 Seiteneinstellung schön übersichtliche Artikelüberschriften in Form eines Einzeilers. 
Übersichtlichkeit auf der Startseite war dadurch sehr gut, dass passte alles, aber jetzt? 
Naja, die Hoffnung auf "Seitenauflösungsänderungsoptionen" stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Big D (26. November 2014)

So schick dieser Vorschlag auch ist, ich denke wir alle wissen, wie unwarscheinlich das ist


----------



## Pyrodactil (26. November 2014)

Nein Danke,

genauso schlecht aufgepustet mit viel zu großer Schrift, viel zu verschachtelt & unübersichtlich wie:
MS Office ab  07,  & aktuell AutoCAD oder Inventor. &&&

Wieso etwas verändern was gut war? & dazu noch mehr Werbe Pop Ups.

Denn schaue ich lieber bei computerbase oder hardwareluxx vorbei.


----------



## Wladitsch (26. November 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sich eine Lösung findet das im Screenshot gezeigte, abstellen läßt, denn so kann ich nicht Glauben das es auch so von PCGH gewollt ist.
> 
> Das von mir vorher beschriebene Problem zur Textkorrektur, hat sich inzwischen von selbst erledigt, ohne das ich die Seite verlassen habe.



Bei mir hat nur NoScript geholfen, Adblock allein hat es nich gebracht.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Jungs, das hat nichts mit bockig zu tun. Wenn hier in der Redaktion irgendeiner bockig wäre, würden wir nicht den Thread anschauen und auf Kommentare eingehen. Der gemachte Vorschlag ist einfach nicht umsetzbar. Das gibt weder der Stand Technik her, noch können wir Wünsche von 5, 10, 15 Leuten umsetzen. Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber eine Webseite ist immer ein Kompromiss aus einem Wunsch vieler. Jeder muss auf und zugeben.

Am Forum haben wir bereits gearbeitet und sind auf Wünsche vieler eingegangen, die positiv aufgenommen wurde. Dass es da jetzt zuerst losging liegt einfach daran, dass hier schneller Ergebnisse erzielt werden können. Es war auch immer klar, dass wir nach dem Livestellen an Details arbeiten. Viele Nutzer sehen mehr als eine kleine Hand voll. Während der Betaphase gab es ja bereits einen ersten Blick auf die Webseite. Und natürlich ändern wir zuerst Sachen, die ein "quick win" für alle sind, etwa die Schrift in 100 % Schwarz. Das ist nur logisch und für alle sinnvoll, damit es voran geht.

Dass sich tendenziell mehr Menschen melden, die unzufrieden sind, ist auch keine neue Erkenntnis. Daher sollte der Thread nicht als Maßstab für die allgemeine Meinung aller dienen.

Schaut auch mal bitte die folgenden Artikel an. Das ist auf einer Breite von 16:9 FullHD nicht umsetzbar - schon alleine vom Layout her. Natürlich neigt man dazu, eher das Schlechte zu sehen. Aber wir haben auch viele Fortschritte erzielt. Dynamische Benchmarks etwa. Wo kriegt ihr sonst noch einen Leistungsindex für Prozessoren in der Form?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...rce-GTX-980-970-Texturflimmern-HQ-AF-1143782/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Dragon-Age-Inquisition-PC-236767/Specials/Mantle-Benchmarks-1143669/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Rangliste-Bestenliste-1143392/

Was will ich hier eigentlich sagen? Es bringt nichts, wenn ihr hier mich, die Redaktion oder sonst wen angreift. Tragt eure Punkte sachlich vor; wenn das genug Menschen wollen, prüfen wir eine Umsetzung. Aber alle Wünsche können wir eben nicht umsetzen und neben negativem Feedback gab es auch viel positives Feedback. Es ist also nicht jeder unzufrieden mit dem was wir haben. In aller erste Linie wünsche ich mir aber eine Forenkultur, in der wir uns alle wohl fühlen.

Und erst einmal zuletzt: Ich ganz persönlich verstehe das mit dem Weiß noch nicht so ganz. Die alte Seite stand auch auf weiß mit der sehr kleinen Arial. Die wiederum war manchen zu klein, weil sie Displays mit hoher Pixeldichte haben (wo wir wieder beim Kompromiss von oben sind). Vielleicht kann mir das ja mal jemand (sachlich) erklären?


----------



## Big D (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Und erst einmal zuletzt: Ich ganz persönlich verstehe das mit dem Weiß noch nicht so ganz. Die alte Seite stand auch auf weiß mit der sehr kleinen Arial. Die wiederum war manchen zu klein, weil sie Displays mit hoher Pixeldichte haben (wo wir wieder beim Kompromiss von oben sind). Vielleicht kann mir das ja mal jemand (sachlich) erklären?



Mir geht es nicht um die Größe der Schrift, sondern um die Zeilenabstände, wenn man die einfach ein bisschen verkleinern könnte, würde das alles schon deutlich kompakter aussehen. Das mir das zu hell ist ist schon schwieriger, da ich keinen Vergleich von der alten Seite zur Hand habe, aber mir kommt die neue Seite einfach durchweg heller vor, und das ist zumindest für mich sehr unangenehm, gerade beim Lesen im Forum oder langer Artikel, ich bekomme einfach Kopfschmerzen. Das könnte am Wegfall der dritten Spalte liegen, aber ich kanns nicht genau fest machen, es ist mir schlicht zu viel hell.


----------



## Polyethylen (26. November 2014)

Wieso ist das nicht möglich, das breitermachen hat doch mit der alten Website, anno 2012, auch geklappt.
Macht doch mal einen Quickpoll dazu, mit Punkten wie Seitenbreite, Schriftgröße, Schriftart, Hintergrundfarbe, ähnlich wie beim Forenredesign. Das ist in 5 Minuten erledigt.
Nur so kann man wohl eine Meinung der breiten Masse bekommen, wobei sich hier bestimmt auch schon 50-100 Leute gemeldet haben, die das Design schlechtfanden. Nach der Logik ist ja sonst jeder Vorschlag hier der Wunsch von einer Person.
Wieso ist eine breitere Breite (wasn Ausdruck) nicht möglich? Einfach Text breiter und Bild/Diagramm/Grafik neben Text und nicht das Bild in eine neue Zeile (also Bild von text rechts oder links umrandet).  Ganz nebenbei finde ich es sowieso angenehmer, wenn solche Dinge wie Diagramme oder Bilder in den Text richtig eingefügt werden, als wenn sie so als extra und nicht richtig dazugehörend behandelt werden (schlecht zu beschreiben, aber hoffentlich versteht mans)

Und ich hab ja nichts gegen kleine Veränderungen, wie die schwärzere Schrift, nur sollte das nicht das einzige bleiben


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Big D schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um die Größe der Schrift, sondern um die Zeilenabstände, wenn man die einfach ein bisschen verkleinern könnte, würde das alles schon deutlich kompakter aussehen. Das mir das zu hell ist ist schon schwieriger, da ich keinen Vergleich von der alten Seite zur Hand habe, aber mir kommt die neue Seite einfach durchweg heller vor, und das ist zumindest für mich sehr unangenehm, gerade beim Lesen im Forum oder langer Artikel, ich bekomme einfach Kopfschmerzen. Das könnte am Wegfall der dritten Spalte liegen, aber ich kanns nicht genau fest machen, es ist mir schlicht zu viel hell.



Das Problem ist bei einfach. An der Schrift kann man meist nicht mal so eben was ändern. Das zieht sich dann über die ganze Webseite, weil die Texte dann unterschiedlich laufen.

Die Sache mit dem Theme hatten wir beide ja schon mal. Im Grunde hat sich da nicht viel zur alten Seite geändert. Schwarz auf weiß, der Eindruck entsteht vielleicht, weil die neue Seite deutlich cleaner im Stil ist. Ob es einen "dark theme" geben wird, kann ich dir immer noch nicht versprechen. Das wird besprochen, erwägt, geprüft, braucht aber auch mehr Zeit als eine Font auf Schwarz zu ändern. Das Forum steht auf einem Grauwert. Vorher war das auch schwarz auf weiß. Dein Empfinden ist auf jeden Fall notiert.

Derweil danke für das Feedback.



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Wieso ist das nicht möglich, das breitermachen hat doch mit der alten Website, anno 2012, auch geklappt.
> Macht doch mal einen Quickpoll dazu, mit Punkten wie Seitenbreite, Schriftgröße, Schriftart, Hintergrundfarbe, ähnlich wie beim Forenredesign. Das ist in 5 Minuten erledigt.
> Nur so kann man wohl eine Meinung der breiten Masse bekommen, wobei sich hier bestimmt auch schon 50-100 Leute gemeldet haben, die das Design schlechtfanden. Nach der Logik ist ja sonst jeder Vorschlag hier der Wunsch von einer Person.
> Wieso ist eine breitere Breite (wasn Ausdruck) nicht möglich? Einfach Text breiter und Bild/Diagramm/Grafik neben Text und nicht das Bild in eine neue Zeile (also Bild von text rechts oder links umrandet).  Ganz nebenbei finde ich es sowieso angenehmer, wenn solche Dinge wie Diagramme oder Bilder in den Text richtig eingefügt werden, als wenn sie so als extra und nicht richtig dazugehörend behandelt werden (schlecht zu beschreiben, aber hoffentlich versteht mans)
> ...



Von außen betrachtet ist das kein Ding, aber es ist leider nicht so einfach wie in deiner Vorstellung. Das Thema variable Breite habe ich hier schon mal erklärt. Es gibt viele Gründe dafür, warum die suboptimal ist. Zum Beispiel für den Artikelersteller, der mit so was zum Wahnsinn getrieben wird. Zum anderen mit dem Vermarkter, weil viele Werbeprobleme, die wir hatten, mit der variablen Breite zusammenhingen. Da sollte es künftig deutlich weniger Sorgen geben. 

Ich glaube, ich weiß grob, was du meinst, also Elemente mit umlaufendem Text. Auch das hat Vor- und Nachteile. Sowas kann dir schnell das Layout zerschießen. Nicht jeder surft auch in FullHD rum, sondern auf halber Breite - gerade bei größeren Monitoren. Das ist leider auch nicht so billig, auch wenn wir das gerne hätten. Manche besuchen uns von der Arbeit mit 1280x1024 (gar nicht so wenige, tsts ). Was ist mit denen. Oder denen, die noch mit 1650 unterwegs sind? Da ist der, der Kompromiss, den wir finden müssen.

Umfragen sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, aber keine Angst: Sollten größere Änderungen kommen, ziehen wir das in Betracht. Siehe Forum. Wir betrachten das schon auch so im Gesamten, keine Sorge. Nicht jede Stimme hier ist eine Einzelmeldung. Wenn ein Punkt häufig genug genannt wird, schauen wir uns das an.

Auch hier: Danke für's Feedback


----------



## Big D (26. November 2014)

Ich wollt noch mit anmerken, das das Problem mit der Schrift sich auf die Main bezieht, im Forum ist (für mich) alles schick von der Stelle. Die Font auf schwarz zu ändern hilft schon. Falls es ein Dark Theme geben sollte, bzw euch das möglich ist zu integrieren, wäre das natürlich traumhaft und das Forum für mich eigentlich in Orndung.
Und ich weiß das solche Änderungen Zeit brauchen, vor allem weil bei euch nicht einfach einer da steht und das macht, sondern ein ganzes Team dahinter steckt. Ich bin geduldig.

Ich hoffe nur das ihr auch verstehen könnt, warum so viele an den alten Sachen hängen (nicht nur Webseiten-mäßig). Bei den meisten althergebrachten Sachen, folgt die Form der Funktion, nicht umsonst fahre ich ein 24 Jahre altes Auto => nichts drin was nicht gebraucht wird und alles an seinem Platz. Euer altes Layout mag auf viele altbacken und überholt gewirkt haben, war aber genau deswegen für viele andere perfekt. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich weiß das das alte nicht zurückkommen wird und will das auch garnicht verlangen, ich hätt nur gern eine Seite, die von allen entspannt genutzt werden kann.


----------



## D0pefish (26. November 2014)

Im Forenheader passt das Logo noch nicht zur Schrift aber ist sicher schon in Planung, da noch was zu machen. Hochauflösenderes Logo...?

Ein dunkles CSS-Thema für CMS und Forum wäre schon eine nette Option. Gerne weiter gedacht so, dass jeder sein eigenes (Profil- /*-)Theme anlegen kann, Andere es optional nutzen können und gerne auch als globale Variable (ohne Anmeldung) für Bookmarks. Dann nehme ich noch eine heiße Schokolade, die Fußmassage und frische Hufeisen für meinen Vierspänner.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big D (26. November 2014)

Ich liebe dieses "Weiß auf Schwarz" Design  sowas hätt ich gern, aber ich warte erstmal ab, auf was die Redaktion etc sich einigt.

Und ne heiße Schokolade ist echt ne prima Idee


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Beim Newsticker sollte man vielleicht mal einen Blick zur Konkurrenz riskieren. Bei der Gamestar wird pro Newsmeldung ein Schlagwort rot abgesetzt. Das erhöht imo die Lesbarkeit und die Benutzbarkeit enorm, weil man damit praktisch auf den ersten Blick schon interessante News bzw. uninteressante News aussortieren kann. Beim Newsticker von PCGH hingegen muss ich jede Newsmeldung lesen, bevor ich weiß, worum es geht. Außerdem wirkt der Newsticker durch die Einfarbigkeit sehr bieder. Darüber hinaus wirkt das Layout des Tickers der Gamestar durch die abgesetzte Uhrzeit auch aufgeräumter und dadurch besser lesbar.
> 
> PCGH
> 
> ...




Auch hier kurz Feedback von mir: Die Sache mit der vorangestellten Uhrzeit haben wir uns schon vor längerem angesehen. Das hat nur das Problem, dass wieder mehr Platz gebraucht wird und der Main-Ticker länger wird. Die aktuelle Fassung ist der entsprechende Kompromiss aus Länge und Übersicht. Das mit den Schlagworten werfe ich mal in die Runde, aber auch hier keine Versprechen. Eine Umsetzung ist nicht ganz so billig und es müssten dann ebenfalls die Mehrheit aller unserer Besucher befüroworten. Ist jedenfalls notiert.

Derweil: Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. November 2014)

Funktionell betrachtet würde ich mir als PC'ler wieder so ein Website wünschen... 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/10/PCGH-2001.jpg

Optik anpassen und fertig. Gestochen scharf und links ein schönes Menü.



D0pefish schrieb:


> Im Forenheader passt das Logo noch nicht zur Schrift aber ist sicher schon in Planung, da noch was zu machen. Hochauflösenderes Logo...?
> 
> Ein dunkles CSS-Thema für CMS und Forum wäre schon eine nette Option. Gerne weiter gedacht so, dass jeder sein eigenes (Profil- /*-)Theme anlegen kann, Andere es optional nutzen können und gerne auch als globale Variable (ohne Anmeldung) für Bookmarks. Dann nehme ich noch eine heiße Schokolade, die Fußmassage und frische Hufeisen für meinen Vierspänner.
> 
> ...



+1

Edit:
Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, am meisten stören mich die weiche Schrift, die auf hellem Hintergrund zu sehr an Kontrastwirkung verliert und die Menüführung. Dunkler Hintergrund und helle Schrift, wie im Vorschlag von D0pefish, wirken auf mich wesentlich beruhigender und ich kann die Schrift besser lesen.

Irgendwie ist das schwer zu erklären, ich fühle mich einfach unwohl beim Lesen. Das war bei den vorherigen Website-Umstellungen bisher nie so.


----------



## Wladitsch (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> "...Manche besuchen uns von der Arbeit mit 1280x1024 (gar nicht so wenige, tsts ). Was ist mit denen. Oder denen, die noch mit 1650 unterwegs sind? Da ist der, der Kompromiss, den wir finden müssen..."



Diesen Kompromiss gab es doch im alten Forum in Form der Möglichkeit die Seitenauflösung mit nur 2 Klicks an 4:3 oder 16:9 oder... anzupassen. ...Ich reite darauf rum, ich weiß... `n Stück weit Sry! 
Ich verstehe nur nicht warum dies hier nicht auch möglich sein soll.


----------



## Polyethylen (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Von außen betrachtet ist das kein Ding, aber es ist leider nicht so einfach wie in deiner Vorstellung. Das Thema variable Breite habe ich hier schon mal erklärt. Es gibt viele Gründe dafür, warum die suboptimal ist. Zum Beispiel für den Artikelersteller, der mit so was zum Wahnsinn getrieben wird. Zum anderen mit dem Vermarkter, weil viele Werbeprobleme, die wir hatten, mit der variablen Breite zusammenhingen. Da sollte es künftig deutlich weniger Sorgen geben.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich weiß grob, was du meinst, also Elemente mit umlaufendem Text. Auch das hat Vor- und Nachteile. Sowas kann dir schnell das Layout zerschießen. Nicht jeder surft auch in FullHD rum, sondern auf halber Breite - gerade bei größeren Monitoren. Das ist leider auch nicht so billig, auch wenn wir das gerne hätten. Manche besuchen uns von der Arbeit mit 1280x1024 (gar nicht so wenige, tsts ). Was ist mit denen. Oder denen, die noch mit 1650 unterwegs sind? Da ist der, der Kompromiss, den wir finden müssen.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht sollte man, um den Aufwand geringer zu halten, statt 3 wählbaren Auflösungen nur 2 anbieten, also die jetzige und dann noch 1080p. 1650p ist vllt. nicht unbedingt nötig, vor allem da ich selber mal so einen Monitor hatte, und man mit 1080p nur die Werbung weggeschnitten hatte 
Der Redakteur müsste dann nur zweimal die Bilder/Diagramme usw. umpositionieren, dass es wieder passt und mit der Werbung, das müsste doch eigentlich, meiner Meinung nach, relativ einfach klappen, weil wenn ich die Werbung so sehe kann ja nur die seitlich-über-die-Ecke gehende Werbung Probleme machen, oder? kann man da nicht einfach einen Punkt machen, meinetwegen bei der jetzigen bei P(1200;100) (Breite;Höhe v. oben) und den bei 1920 entsprechend verschieben, z.B. auf P(1840;100) und dann ein bestimmter Punkt der Werbung (z.B. die obere rechte Ecke) daran ausgerichtet wird? Die Werbung müsste ja nur nach rechts verschoben werden, als ganzer Block, jeweils um eine Konstante Zahl bzw. um einen konstanten Faktor.  Weiß ja nicht, wie das momentan gelöst ist, bestimmt denk ich mir das zu einfach (oder ich hab jetzt ne revolutionäre Idee^^)


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Big D schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das ihr auch verstehen könnt, warum so viele an den alten Sachen hängen (nicht nur Webseiten-mäßig). Bei den meisten althergebrachten Sachen, folgt die Form der Funktion, nicht umsonst fahre ich ein 24 Jahre altes Auto => nichts drin was nicht gebraucht wird und alles an seinem Platz. Euer altes Layout mag auf viele altbacken und überholt gewirkt haben, war aber genau deswegen für viele andere perfekt. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich weiß das das alte nicht zurückkommen wird und will das auch garnicht verlangen, ich hätt nur gern eine Seite, die von allen entspannt genutzt werden kann.


Das meiste kann ich schon verstehen. Nur die Sache mit den schwarz/weiß geht noch nicht ganz in mein altes Hirn, weil das ja vorher auch so war. Aber macht ja nix, hab ja Ohren. 

Mir ist auch schon klar, dass Leute auf heise.de rumturnen, weil die seit der Erfindung des Internets quasi keinen Handschlag gemacht haben. Ich verstehe dich da nicht falsch. Auf der anderen Seite gibts aber auch die Leute, die sagen, ihr müsst mal was machen (gabs ein paar ja hier im Thread). In einer perfekten Welt gäbe es zwei Seiten, eine für - ich sach mal lax zum Spaß die Altstalinisten - und eine für junge Hipster. Geht halt leider nicht. Alleine schon deshalb, weil ich als Tippse hier dann zwei Layouts pro Artikel machen müsste.



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man, um den Aufwand geringer zu halten, statt 3 wählbaren Auflösungen nur 2 anbieten, also die jetzige und dann noch 1080p. 1650p ist vllt. nicht unbedingt nötig, vor allem da ich selber mal so einen Monitor hatte, und man mit 1080p nur die Werbung weggeschnitten hatte
> Der Redakteur müsste dann nur zweimal die Bilder/Diagramme usw. umpositionieren, dass es wieder passt und mit der Werbung, das müsste doch eigentlich, meiner Meinung nach, relativ einfach klappen, weil wenn ich die Werbung so sehe kann ja nur die seitlich-über-die-Ecke gehende Werbung Probleme machen, oder? kann man da nicht einfach einen Punkt machen, meinetwegen bei der jetzigen bei P(1200;100) (Breite;Höhe v. oben) und den bei 1920 entsprechend verschieben, z.B. auf P(1840;100) und dann ein bestimmter Punkt der Werbung (z.B. die obere rechte Ecke) daran ausgerichtet wird? Die Werbung müsste ja nur nach rechts verschoben werden, als ganzer Block, jeweils um eine Konstante Zahl bzw. um einen konstanten Faktor.  Weiß ja nicht, wie das momentan gelöst ist, bestimmt denk ich mir das zu einfach (oder ich hab jetzt ne revolutionäre Idee^^)


Eine variable Breite sehe ich ganz offen als etwas, das die geringsten Chancen hat. Never say never, aber Stand jetzt würde ich da eher nicht drauf wetten. Ja, siehst du schon richtig. Gerade die zusammenhängenden Werbemittel sind tricky, aber wir hatten es auch schon mit normalen Bannern Probleme. Man kann da nur mit Pixelwerten oder Prozentangaben für die Platzierung arbeiten. Irgendwas fragged es dann aber doch irgendwie irgendwann. Bein ner festen Breite ist die Fehlerquote sehr viel niedriger und da wollten wir auch für alle Leser hin. Die sind natürlich genervt, wenn die Werbung rumzickt.



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Funktionell betrachtet würde ich mir als PC'ler wieder so ein Website wünschen... .


In einem Fiat 124 Abarth, schönes Auto, würde man sich aber auch mal ne Klima, Sitzheizung oder elektrische Fensterheber wünschen, oder?


----------



## DjTomCat (26. November 2014)

Ich finde die neue Seite so grauenhaft, hab gar kein bock mehr hier was zu lesen. Vom Forum ganz zu schweigen. Keine "Gefällt mir" Buttons mehr.

Geh ich mit der Mouse auf meinem Namen klappt ein Reiter auf klick ich auf Nachrichten nix tut sich. Muß erst auch meinen nick klicken und dann komm ich in meine Nachrichten.

Bei PCGH auf der Seite zu sein macht echt keinen Spaß mehr. Ich weis das Veränderung schwer sein kann, aber das geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

Wofür soll in den Artikeln eigentlich die ungenutzte, weiße Leiste am linken Bildschirmrand gut sein? Würde man diese Fläche mit Text befüllen, würde sich auch der Scrollaufwand reduzieren und das Lesevergnügen vergrößern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das macht doch auch von daher keinen Sinn, weil die interaktiven Elemente diesen Platz nutzen (siehe oben im Screenshot). Nur der Fließtext darf scheinbar nicht das komplette Feld nutzen, warum auch immer...

Dass die Schrift des Fließtextes deutlich zu groß ist, wurde ja bereits mehrfach erwähnt. Das ist auch dahingehend seltsam, weil der normale Text auf der Startseite oder auch im Forum deutlich kleiner ist.

Wenn ich die Seite per Browserzoom in Chrome auf 80% verkleinere, dann sind wir ca. bei Textgrößen angekommen, die ich für angenehm halte sowohl im Hinblick auf Lesefreundlichkeit als auch bezüglich der Fülle an Informationen auf dem Bildschirm (ohne Scrollen zu müssen). Allerdings wird bei 80% nur umso deutlich, wie wenig Platz doch der Fließtext teilweise einnehmen darf. Das kann doch wirklich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein, dass der Fließtest, sprich das "Herz" eines Artikels nur einen kleinen Bruchteil der Bildschirmbreite und sogar des Textfeldes einnehmen darf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, es ist kein gutes Layout, wenn Flächen verschwendet werden und sich dadurch die Benutzbarkeit verringert.


----------



## Big D (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Das meiste kann ich schon verstehen. Nur die Sache mit den schwarz/weiß geht noch nicht ganz in mein altes Hirn, weil das ja vorher auch so war. Aber macht ja nix, hab ja Ohren.
> 
> Mir ist auch schon klar, dass Leute auf heise.de rumturnen, weil die seit der Erfindung des Internets quasi keinen Handschlag gemacht haben.



Ich weiß das es vorher auch Schwarz/weiß/grau war, aber irgendwie war das nicht so anstrengend für die Augen, ich kanns nicht richtig festmachen warum das jetzt so ist.
 Btw hat heise.de jetzt ein sehr ähnliches Design: Zentriert, zwei Spalten, schwarz auf weiß und graue Ränder/Werbeflächen. Kleiner Unterschied ist halt zB das die immer noch die gleiche kleine Schriftart benutzen, ansonsten haben die sich auch dem Rest angepasst.


Edit: 





DjTomCat schrieb:


> Keine "Gefällt mir" Buttons mehr.



Das ist aber ein technisches Problem und keine gewollte Veränderung.



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> In einem Fiat 124 Abarth, schönes Auto, würde man sich aber auch mal ne Klima, Sitzheizung oder elektrische Fensterheber wünschen, oder?



Nein, auf keinen Fall, in der Kiste hätt ich nicht mal ein Radio, Scheibenwischer oder sonst irgendwas  btw hat mein derzeitiges Auto all das was du genannt hast auch nicht  und auch keine Servolenkung, kein ABS, keine Airbags, keine Einparkhilfe, keine Gurtstraffer ..... ok Scheibenwischer sind doch ganz nützlich


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> Ich finde die neue Seite so grauenhaft, hab gar kein bock mehr hier was zu lesen. Vom Forum ganz zu schweigen. Keine "Gefällt mir" Buttons mehr.


Das mit den Like-Buttons haben wir doch schon umfangreich erklärt: Die kommen wieder, denn das Plugin läuft. Apropos: Wer mal Retrolesen will, kann sich diesen Thread zur Einführung geben. Die Dinger waren einst so umstritten wie das neue Design.

Zwei von vielen zu dem Thema, September 2011:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-intern-like-funktion-im-forum-aktiviert.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/173166-wo-bleibt-der-mag-ich-nicht-button.html

Edit: Da ists auch schön (41, folgende): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...feedback-und-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a-41.html


----------



## Tupi (26. November 2014)

Das Design an sich finde ich jetzt nicht schlecht, ich finde es irgendwie klarer. Nur leider gefällt mir nicht, dass der Fokus
nicht mehr auf den News bzw. aktuellen Meldungen liegt. Dadurch empfinde ich es unübersichtlicher und es macht
tatsächlich nicht mehr so viel Spass zu lesen :-/...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (26. November 2014)

optisch sieht die neue Seite ganz gut aus

kanns sein, dass die links aus dem newsletter nicht richtig funktionieren?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. November 2014)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Längerer Mausweg vs Klappdelay. Ich verstehe was du meinst.
> 
> Persönlich stört es mich zum Glück nicht, ich nutze nur die Hauptseite und das Forum.
> 
> Edit: Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist. Die Menüs brauchen eine kurze Zeit bis diese angezeigt werden, geschlossen wird aber sofort ohne Verzögerung. Kann man da nix optimieren?


Klar kann man die Delays einstellen. Öffnen wie Schließen. Es wird nur nix geben, was allen gefällt.

1. Öffnen: Muss lang genug Delay haben, damit das  Ding nicht aus Versehen aufgeht, aber kurz genug wegen Wartezeit.
2. Schließen: Muss lang genug aufbleiben, um Mausbewegungen zu kompensieren, aber schnell genug wegen Wartezeit.

Auch hier gilt: Sollten sich genug Leute finden (5 reichen wieder nicht ), die da Wünsche haben, schauen wir uns das an. Wir können aber nur jeweils eine Zeit einstellen, die muss dann alle gefallen. 

Danke fürs Feedback.



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> optisch sieht die neue Seite ganz gut aus
> 
> kanns sein, dass die links aus dem newsletter nicht richtig funktionieren?


Checken wir. thx


----------



## Astimon (26. November 2014)

Hier mal die Punkte die mir so aufgefallen sind, vielleicht lässt sich hier und da etwas ändern wenn ich mit meiner Meinung dazu nicht allein bin:


bei kurzen Artikeln ist durch die rechte Spalte ist ein großer leerer Bereich zwischen Artikelende und den Kommentaren (Bsp. iPhone 6 Artikel)
die aufklappenden Menüs setzen sich kaum von der darunterliegenden Webseite ab, wäre ein Rahmen oder größere Helligkeitsunterschiede denkbar?
zu dem großem Bild über den Artikeln:
beim alten Design wurden relativ häufig völlig zusammenhanglose Bilderserien verlinkt weil wahrscheinlich gerade nichts passenderes vorhanden war, passiert das früher oder später auch mit den Überschriftenbildern?
so muss ich leider immer zwei mal mit dem Mausrad scrollen um das prinzipiell informationslose Bild zu überspringen
kann man das Bild flacher machen?
bei Facebook wird eine Seite beim Aufruf automatisch so weit herabgescrollt bis das Profilbild ganz oben ist; will man das komplette Überschriftenbild sehen muss man nach oben scrollen
wäre so etwas hier auch denkbar (bis zur Überschrift herabscrollen)?
man müsste sich was halt einfallen lassen damit die Werbung nicht wegfällt


die Schriftgröße im Forum gefällt mir sehr gut, wäre das auch für die Webseite denkbar?
wenn ich mit dem Zoom des Browsers heraus zoome, bekomme ich eine vernünftige Hauptschriftgröße, aber leider wird z.B. "Aktuelle Schnäppchen" dann unscharf und andere Schriften zu klein
ich würde mir deswegen entweder eine kleinere Schrift oder einheitlichere Schriftgrößen wünschen
ich sehe dass (gerade?) auf der Startseite die Schriftgrößen (bis auf die Überschriften) verkleinert wurden --> Das ist eine schöne Schriftgröße die kann so (meiner Meinung nach) bleiben (die Überschriften noch etwas kleiner)

die Usernews sind im News-Feed leider sehr weit unten versteckt, können die weiter hoch kommen?
ich habe einen Flash-Blocker aktiviert, damit kommen aber nur ~10% Werbung durch, mit mir würdet ihr also mehr Geld machen wenn sämtliche Werbung ohne Flash funktioniert


----------



## Rarek (26. November 2014)

ein bissl ot:

wer oder was ist Stroeerdigitalmedia.de ? NoScript hat nämlich nen Fishing-Angriff gemeldet...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. November 2014)

Tupi schrieb:


> Das Design an sich finde ich jetzt nicht schlecht, ich finde es irgendwie klarer. Nur leider gefällt mir nicht, dass der Fokus
> nicht mehr auf den News bzw. aktuellen Meldungen liegt. Dadurch empfinde ich es unübersichtlicher und es macht
> tatsächlich nicht mehr so viel Spass zu lesen :-/...



Du meinst, dass der News-Ticker rechts nicht mehr so hervorstechend ist?


----------



## Morphy2k (27. November 2014)

Ich finde das Design sehr ansprechend! Hier und da muss noch etwas optimiert werden, aber ansonsten tolle Arbeit!

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, ich sehe das durch die Augen eines Webdesigners der mit der Zeit geht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. November 2014)

Echt jetzt ? Du hast einen Betrag zeigt mir das du das Forum nicht benutzt wie viele hier.
Bedeutet für mich das du zwar deine Meinung äußern kannst aber hoffen nicht das man auch dich hört !
Du bist kein Forum User wie viele von hier und die wissen was am besten ist.

Finde ich schon frech was du da machst !

Du benutzt das Forum nicht warum dann sowas schreiben ? 
Um uns Jungs die es nutzten es noch schwerer zu machen ein ordentliche Forum zu bekommen,
dass viele hier wollen ?

Schönen dank auch wir haben hier massive Probleme und du schießt uns User in den Rücken  !
Top  ! 

Denk mal vorher drüber nach bevor was schreibst.


----------



## computerbase (27. November 2014)

kennt jemand eine alternative website zu PCGH ? ich kriege schon langsam augenkrebs von diesen blöden Layout hier ? das war mal hier meine Lieblingsseite und immer die erste Seite wo ich immer drauf bin nachdem ich ins Internet rein bin, mehrere Stunden gelesen. Aber nachdem die meinen Sie müssen alles komplett hier verändern. Viele sind gerade auf eure Website gerade wegen dem simplem und schönen gegliederten altem Layout der Seite gewesen. Und das hat euch ausgemacht und die beste Website....aber jetzt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. November 2014)

Die aktuell bessere Website heißt genau so wie dein Forumsname 
Wir sehn uns dort !


----------



## Morphy2k (27. November 2014)

@MehlstaubtheCat

Nur weil ich nie etwas geschrieben habe, heißt das nicht das ich auch Nutzer dieser Seite bin. Ich bin seit einigen Jahre schon stiller Leser der PCGH und darf auch einige Hefte mein Eigen nennen, und das Forum nutze ich auch indem ich regelmäßig Diskussionen mitverfolge.

Der Grund warum ich hier nicht/kaum schreibe liegt daran, dass ich jemand bin der sich auf ein Forum je Themengebiet beschränkt, also was das Schreiben angeht. In dem Fall ist es das CB Forum


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Das mit dem Screen ist wohl das schönste Eigentor das ich heute gesehen habe
> Das Bildchen von dem Router gehört zum Weihnachtsgewinnspiel  ( http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gewin...ws/Gewinnspiel-Advents-Schnitzeljagd-1143883/)



Das Eigentor geht auf Kosten von PCGH, den ich möchte den Text unverdeckt lesen können und auch selbst entscheiden, ob ich am Gewinnspiel mitmachen möchte.
Doch dazu hätte auch ein anderer Platz für das Bildchen gereicht. 
Das war in meinen Augen eine komplette unnötige Fehlplatzierung!

Man könnte den Herren und Damen der Redaktion und deren Mitarbeitern direkt vor Ort mal ständig im unpassenden Moment ein Werbeplakat vor die Augen halten, während jene gerade an einem Artikel schreiben.
Obendrein wird das Ganze noch mit einer aufdringlichen sprachlichen Erinnerung geschmückt, die sich dann ebenfalls in einer unpassenden Zeit den Zugang zum Gehör verschafft.
Das dauert definitiv keine 5 Minuten bis diejenigen die Notbremse ziehen, um das Unbequeme und Lästige los zu werden. 
Dem PCGH geneigten User wird sowas allerdings zugemutet/aufgezwungen und darauf gibt es dann nicht mal eine höfliche Entschuldigung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Die aktuell bessere Website heißt genau so wie dein Forumsname
> Wir sehn uns dort !



*geliked*


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. November 2014)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> In einem Fiat 124 Abarth, schönes Auto, würde man sich aber auch mal ne Klima, Sitzheizung oder elektrische Fensterheber wünschen, oder?



Autobianchi A112 Abarth Bj. 1979 mit 70 PS  Bei dem Auto brauch ich so nen Luxus nicht, aber 10 Std. in den Urlaub will ich damit auch nicht fahren.

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen: Auf dem Smartphone (Razr I) finde ich das Forum sehr gut gelungen, alles klar les- und gut bedienbar. Die Hauptseite (nicht die mobile Version!) ist dafür der Overkill und hängt spätestens wenn die Werbung geladen wird.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2014)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Autobianchi A112 Abarth Bj. 1979 mit 70 PS  Bei dem Auto brauch ich so nen Luxus nicht, aber 10 Std. in den Urlaub will ich damit auch nicht fahren.
> 
> Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen: Auf dem Smartphone (Razr I) finde ich das Forum sehr gut gelungen, alles klar les- und gut bedienbar. Die Hauptseite (nicht die mobile Version!) ist dafür der Overkill und hängt spätestens wenn die Werbung geladen wird.



Kim Dotcom ist pleite. Das ist wesentlich effektiver darüber zu diskutieren als hier weiter über das Design/Layout/Funktionalität zu diskutieren. Es ist schade, dass man z.T. echt banale Antworten bekommt - profilieren, nicht umsetzbar, nicht diskutierbar. Also gewöhnen wir uns dran und gehen zum Alltag über. Wird halt vermehrt auf anderen Seiten geforumt.


----------



## taks (27. November 2014)

Irgendwie werden mir die im roten Viereck befindlichen Samsung-SSDs angezeigt, wenn die BMW-Werbung rechts kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (27. November 2014)

Klick mal drauf. Das ist das Gewinnspiel. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gewin...ws/Gewinnspiel-Advents-Schnitzeljagd-1143883/


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Kim Dotcom ist pleite. Das ist wesentlich effektiver darüber zu diskutieren als hier weiter über das Design/Layout/Funktionalität zu diskutieren. Es ist schade, dass man z.T. echt banale Antworten bekommt - profilieren, nicht umsetzbar, nicht diskutierbar. Also gewöhnen wir uns dran und gehen zum Alltag über. Wird halt vermehrt auf anderen Seiten geforumt.


Das hat doch nichts mit banal zu tun. Ich verstehe hier die Erwartungshaltung nicht zu meinen, man könnte nach dem Release grundsätzlich das Design und damit monatelange Arbeit in Frage stellen.. 
Viel mehr sollte man sein Feedback jetzt auf Dinge konzentrieren die beeinflussbar sind. 

Durch diese sinnlose Diskussion gehen dann hier die gehaltvollen Feedback Beiträge unter, was echt schade ist.



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ? Du hast einen Betrag zeigt mir das du das Forum nicht benutzt wie viele hier.
> Bedeutet für mich das du zwar deine Meinung äußern kannst aber hoffen nicht das man auch dich hört !
> Du bist kein Forum User wie viele von hier und die wissen was am besten ist.



Was wird denn das jetzt, Ausschluss wegen neu? Kann ich nicht gut heißen. Was wäre das Forum vor einigen Jahren ohne Zuwachs gewesen.^^ 

MfG


----------



## Rarek (27. November 2014)

fühl dich geliked ^^


----------



## KonterSchock (27. November 2014)

seit die neue seite da ist, ist das für mich nicht mehr das was es mal war, ich bin ehrlich, ich bin nicht mehr gerne online., das alte hat mir persönlich am besten gefallen, leicht und schlicht.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Klick mal drauf. Das ist das Gewinnspiel.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gewin...ws/Gewinnspiel-Advents-Schnitzeljagd-1143883/



Um das los zuwerden, muß man das leider tun, das ist Bevormundung! Wenn das so bleibt, stellt sich die Frage nach der Moral bei PCGH, oder besser gesagt bei Computec Media!

Außerdem kann man das weniger unaufdringlich platzieren. Genauso frage ich mich warum die Gewinnspiel-Bestätigung wiederum so neugierige und weiter verwertbare Daten voraussetzt!
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das diese in lauter Absicht verwendet werden und vor allem nicht von Hackern geklaut werden, denn was man hortet, kann auch genommen werden.


----------



## Tupi (27. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass der News-Ticker rechts nicht mehr so hervorstechend ist?



So in der Art könnte man das sagen. Gedreht fände ich die optische Gewichtung besser, also was die Größe der beiden
Spalten angeht oder man nimmt die News nach links und das andere nach rechts. Oder noch besser, man kann das in
seinen Einstellungen selbst definieren .

Wieso eigentlich das  ?? ...

Tupi


----------



## longtom (27. November 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Um das los zuwerden, muß man das leider tun, das ist Bevormundung! Wenn das so bleibt, stellt sich die Frage nach der Moral bei PCGH, oder besser gesagt bei Computec Media!
> 
> Außerdem kann man das weniger unaufdringlich platzieren. Genauso frage ich mich warum die Gewinnspiel-Bestätigung wiederum so neugierige und weiter verwertbare Daten voraussetzt!
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das diese in lauter Absicht verwendet werden und vor allem nicht von Hackern geklaut werden, denn was man hortet, kann auch genommen werden.




Wow schade das ich dich nicht kenne sonst hätte der Begriff "Paranoid" auch mal ein Gesicht .
Ist schon eine Unverschämtheit von der Redaktion hier einfach Sachen zu verschenken also sowas aber auch !


----------



## Swarley86 (27. November 2014)

Was ist eigentlich mit den "Gefällt mir"-Angaben passiert???
Wird das noch nachgereicht oder wurde es gecancelt?


----------



## Rarek (27. November 2014)

das Plugin ist wohl schon wieder abgeschmiert... und wieder... und wieder...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit banal zu tun. Ich verstehe hier die Erwartungshaltung nicht zu meinen, man könnte nach dem Release grundsätzlich das Design und damit monatelange Arbeit in Frage stellen..
> Viel mehr sollte man sein Feedback jetzt auf Dinge konzentrieren die beeinflussbar sind.
> 
> Durch diese sinnlose Diskussion gehen dann hier die gehaltvollen Feedback Beiträge unter, was echt schade ist.



Dann hätten Sie schon vorher reagieren sollen als die Mehrheit auch dagegen war. Versuch nicht immer auf Teufel komm raus alles zu verteidigen. Man könnte schon meinen das sei gekauft... Fand den Beitrag mit der Anordnung auch als gehaltvoller Feedback und die Antwort darauf wurde häufig zitiert...


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2014)

Das hat nichts mit verteidigen zu tun. Ich verstehe einfach nur nicht wie man nach dem release das ganze Projekt ernst gemeint in Frage stellen kann. Und in der Beta-Phase war das Feedback bei Weitem nicht so groß wie jetzt. Da kommen viele rudimentäre Änderungswünsche einfach zu spät. Ist genau so wie bei Stuttgard21, Tempelhofer Feld, Großflughafen, Mauerpark etc.. Die Leute stehen komischer Weise immer erst dann auf, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist und vom Grundsatz nichts mehr geändert werden kann.^^

Zum Thema Mehrheit. Schaue Dir bitte die offizielle Umfrage zum neuen Forendesign an, die sieht bei weitem nicht so schlecht aus.

MfG


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> das Plugin ist wohl schon wieder abgeschmiert... und wieder... und wieder...



Nope - es ist komplett aus.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2014)

Was sich immer mehr bemerkbar macht, zumindest bei mir, ist die Tatsache, das sich beim Lesen der Webseite, eine gewisse stärkere Müdigkeit ergibt, weil die blassen Textinhalte sehr anstrengend zu erfassen sind.
Man kann sicherlich, wie auch schon probiert, die Bildschirmhelligkeit reduzieren, doch dann ist der blasse Text noch schlechter zu lesen.
Kann man sich nicht dazu überwinden, diesen Text, so wie im alten Webdesign, einheitlich kräftig einzustellen, oder meinet wegen in einem guten kräftigen Blau?
Außerdem erschließt sich mir nicht, weshalb sich das bei verschiedenen Browsern so unterschiedlich darstellt, war das denn mit der alten Variante auch so drastisch?


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nope - es ist komplett aus.


Vorläufig?

MfG


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Vorläufig?



Ich hoffe ^^ - Suche nach Alternativen mit Import-Möglichkeit der bisherigen Likes läuft bereits. Haben auch schon was gefunden, aber müssen das erst testen und anpassen. Aber das ist eher ein Thema für das Forenfeedback.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. November 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Um das los zuwerden, muß man das leider tun, das ist Bevormundung! Wenn das so bleibt, stellt sich die Frage nach der Moral bei PCGH, oder besser gesagt bei Computec Media!
> 
> Außerdem kann man das weniger unaufdringlich platzieren. Genauso frage ich mich warum die Gewinnspiel-Bestätigung wiederum so neugierige und weiter verwertbare Daten voraussetzt!
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das diese in lauter Absicht verwendet werden und vor allem nicht von Hackern geklaut werden, denn was man hortet, kann auch genommen werden.



Hallo,

dieses Gewinnspiel gibt es in der Form seit Jahren. Wen das stört, der kann die kleinen Bildchen doch ignorieren.
Und wer an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen möchte, muss halt in der Regel auch ein paar Angaben machen. Es sei denn, er will, dass der Gewinn nicht verschickt wird.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit verteidigen zu tun. Ich verstehe einfach nur nicht wie man nach dem release das ganze Projekt ernst gemeint in Frage stellen kann. Und in der Beta-Phase war das Feedback bei Weitem nicht so groß wie jetzt. Da kommen viele rudimentäre Änderungswünsche einfach zu spät. Ist genau so wie bei *Stuttgard21*, Tempelhofer Feld, Großflughafen, Mauerpark etc.. Die Leute stehen komischer Weise immer erst dann auf, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist und vom Grundsatz nichts mehr geändert werden kann.^^
> 
> Zum Thema Mehrheit. Schaue Dir bitte die offizielle Umfrage zum neuen Forendesign an, die sieht bei weitem nicht so schlecht aus.
> 
> MfG



Die, die sich tatsächlich mit Demonstrationen und Einsprüchen in Stuttgart, erhoben haben, wer hat die den erhört. 
Typischerweise wird sowas einfach über die Köpfe derer entschieden, die letztendlich im nachhinein, die horrenden Folgekosten, wegen schlampiger Gutachten tragen müßen. 
(Die verantwortlichen Trantuten bekommen, auf des Steuerzahlers Kosten, noch ein horrendes "Dankeschön".)
Kann es sein, das sich das hier, in anderer Art und Weise, auch so abzeichnet?


----------



## Rarek (27. November 2014)

nur dass wir es nicht bezahlen, sondern die Werbung, hoffe ich mal


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Die, die sich tatsächlich mit Demonstrationen und Einsprüchen in Stuttgart, erhoben haben, wer hat die den erhört.


 Nun, ich frage mich wo diese Einwände waren in der Planfeststellungsphase, wo alles öffentlich bekannt aber nicht nichts festgelegt war/ ist?


> Typischerweise wird sowas einfach über die Köpfe derer entschieden, die letztendlich im nachhinein, die horrenden Folgekosten, wegen schlampiger Gutachten tragen müßen.


 Nein, so ist es einfach nicht, denn genau aus dem Grunde sind die Planfeststellungsverfahren ja öffentlich. Nur interessierte sich da niemand für, erst als die Medienkampagnen losgetreten wurden, im Falle von S21 von den Grünen.


> (Die verantwortlichen Trantuten bekommen, auf des Steuerzahlers Kosten, noch ein horrendes "Dankeschön".)
> Kann es sein, das sich das hier, in anderer Art und Weise, auch so abzeichnet?


In dem Fall muss ich Dir zustimmen, denn genau wie bei S21 und co. kommen die substanziellen Einwände zu spät also nach Beschluss.
Ich kann ja verstehen des nicht wenige überfordert sind mit den optischen Änderungen. Man sollte der Seite mal 2-3 Wochen Zeit geben. Viele werden sich wundern wie schnell man seine Gewohnheiten, wenn man es denn zulässt, anpassen kann und evtl. werden dann einige die Vorteile erkennen können oder aber zu mindestens sich damit soweit arrangiert haben, dass das individuelle Nutzerverhalten von zu vor wieder erreicht wird.

MfG


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dieses Gewinnspiel gibt es in der Form seit Jahren. Wen das stört, der kann die kleinen Bildchen doch ignorieren.
> Und wer an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen möchte, muss halt in der Regel auch ein paar Angaben machen. Es sei denn, er will, dass der Gewinn nicht verschickt wird.




Werter Tilo, du weißt aber schon, das der Passus, "... Weitergabe an dritte..., nicht beim dritten bleibt.
Das kannst du ganz sicher nicht verbürgen.

Außerdem, wie soll man die Bildchen ignorieren, wenn es entsprechende Textinformationen, oder Bild-und Grafikinhalte verdeckt?
Platziert es doch einfach, das ist kein Aufwand, dort hin, wo man es wahrnimmt, aber die eigentlichen Informationen der Webseite normal lesbar/sichtbar bleiben.

Kritik ist stets unangenehm, gerade wenn man, ein Zitat von der grauen Eminenz, ... mit Herzblut... an einem Objekt arbeitet. 
Das werden die meisten verstehen.

Nur momentan sieht es so aus, das man, nach monatelanger Arbeit(!), ein eher unfertiges Produkt ins Leben gerufen hat, das nun unter den Alltagsbedingungen noch reichlich Schwächen zu tage fördert.
Erinnert an diverse Spieletests und die fast gleichsetzbaren Kommentare, wenn sich die Bug's in großer Anzahl zeigen.
Setzt nicht auf die Bequemlichkeit der meisten User. 
Das schlimmste sind die User, die sich ohne Kommentar verabschieden!


----------



## Rarek (27. November 2014)

LS 15 ist ja auch so ein unfertiges, bugverseuchtes Spiel


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. November 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Werter Tilo, du weißt aber schon, das der Passus, "... Weitergabe an dritte..., nicht beim dritten bleibt.
> Das kannst du ganz sicher nicht verbürgen.


Bin zwar nicht Thilo, aber wo in den Gewinnspielbedingungen steht denn dieser Passus? Copy-and-Paste ins Word und STRG+F-Suche nach „Dritte“, „Dritter“ oder „Weitergabe“ findet nix.


----------



## Vicblau (27. November 2014)

Hallo.

Ich schreibe kaum was im Forum, verweise aber seit gefühlten jahrzehnten auf euer Heft und auch auf eure HP wenn Freunde oder bekannte ein problem mit ihren PC´s haben... 

Ich finde es seltsam das man eine Informationsseite so neu strukturiert das man im nachhinein weniger Informationen auf einen blick hat als vorher und dies dann als neu anpreist...   das doch unlogisch.... 
Eure seite muss ich nun auch weniger besuchen da der rechner auf arbeit viel zu langsam ist für die neue hp... 
und zuhause wird geschraubt oder gezockt ;p

Das Surfen auf eurer Seite ist eine Qual mit älteren rechnern, dadurch geht euch evtl auch eine zielgruppe flöten...
die neuen "kiddis" die ihr versucht mit dem mobilen design auf eure hp zu locken haben eh kein Plan von Hardware.. oO

welch ironie...


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Thilo, aber wo in den Gewinnspielbedingungen steht denn dieser Passus? Copy-and-Paste ins Word und STRG+F-Suche nach „Dritte“, „Dritter“ oder „Weitergabe“ findet nix.



Danke für den Hinweis, Carsten.

Auch ich war erstaunt das "kein Dritter" beinhaltet ist. 
Meine *Vorwurf *ist, in Folge meiner Nachläßigkeit die Teilnahmebedingungen nicht bis zum Schluß durchzulesen, folglich so *nicht richtig!
*
Ich hoffe das in diesem Fall, Ehrlichkeit oberstes Gebot ist!

Die drohende Strafverfolgung durch den Gesetzgeber bei Zuwiderhandlung, setzt jedoch die Beweisbarkeit voraus.
Da fängt das Dilemma dann an und der Kostenfaktor, bei Mißerfolg sich Recht zu schaffen, ist meistens auch nicht unerheblich, was die meisten abschreckt den Rechtsweg überhaupt zu bestreiten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. November 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man, um den Aufwand geringer zu halten, statt 3 wählbaren Auflösungen nur 2 anbieten, also die jetzige und dann noch 1080p. 1650p ist vllt. nicht unbedingt nötig, vor allem da ich selber mal so einen Monitor hatte, und man mit 1080p nur die Werbung weggeschnitten hatte
> Der Redakteur müsste dann nur zweimal die Bilder/Diagramme usw. umpositionieren, dass es wieder passt und mit der Werbung, das müsste doch eigentlich, meiner Meinung nach, relativ einfach klappen, weil wenn ich die Werbung so sehe kann ja nur die seitlich-über-die-Ecke gehende Werbung Probleme machen, oder? kann man da nicht einfach einen Punkt machen, meinetwegen bei der jetzigen bei P(1200;100) (Breite;Höhe v. oben) und den bei 1920 entsprechend verschieben, z.B. auf P(1840;100) und dann ein bestimmter Punkt der Werbung (z.B. die obere rechte Ecke) daran ausgerichtet wird? Die Werbung müsste ja nur nach rechts verschoben werden, als ganzer Block, jeweils um eine Konstante Zahl bzw. um einen konstanten Faktor.  Weiß ja nicht, wie das momentan gelöst ist, bestimmt denk ich mir das zu einfach (oder ich hab jetzt ne revolutionäre Idee^^)



"nur" umpositionieren reicht da nicht. Wenn mein Text auf einmal die halbe Höhe hat, muss ich ggf. mehrere Bilder ganz aus dem Fließtext rausnehmen. Dann fehlt mir aber auf einmal das Bild neben dem Absatz, auf dass sich der Text bezieht oder dessen Unterschrift Detailinformationen zum gleichen Thema liefert. Am Ende formuliere ich die komplette News neu...

HTML-Layouts gehen von der linken oberen Ecke aus, oben rechts kann man meines Wissens nach nicht als Orientierungspunkt nutzen. Auch gibt es Werbeformen, die sich selbst auf der Webseite platzieren. Mit der flexiblen Breite gab es definitiv zu oft falsch platzierte Werbung, auch bei normalen senkrechten Bannern.
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre somit eine andere feste Breite. Und dieser Kompromiss ist noch weitaus komplexer, als bislang angedeutet. Es gibt nicht nur Tablet-Nutzer und Personen, die auf einem 1920×1080-Display zwei Fenster nebeneinander öffnen oder die auf einem 1280×1024-Monitor noch einen seitliche Funktionsleiste im Browser unterbringen. Viele Menschen wollen auch einfach eine kurze Zeilenlänge, weil sich Texte dann besser lesen. Im Heft drucken wir im Interesse der Lesbarkeit ja auch vier Spalten auf eine Seite, statt die gesamte Breite am Stück zu nutzen. Ich zum Beispiel surfe mit einem circa 1000 Pixel breiten Fenster, obwohl sich mein Desktop hier über 2×1920 Pixel erstreckt. (Und, um das klarzustellen: Nein, ich bin nicht an Design-Entscheidungen für die Main beteiligt  )




PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Klar kann man die Delays einstellen. Öffnen wie Schließen. Es wird nur nix geben, was allen gefällt.
> 
> 1. Öffnen: Muss lang genug Delay haben, damit das  Ding nicht aus Versehen aufgeht, aber kurz genug wegen Wartezeit.
> 2. Schließen: Muss lang genug aufbleiben, um Mausbewegungen zu kompensieren, aber schnell genug wegen Wartezeit.
> ...



Vorschlag zur Diskussion in die Runde:
Wäre eine geringere Höhe des aktiven Bereiches (oder gleich des ganzen Menüs?) möglich und hilfreich?
Der Mausweg über benachbarte Menüteile ist ein rein geometrisches Problem. Wenn die Schaltflächen flacher ausfallen, berührt man nicht mehr so leicht die Nachbarschaltfläche. Die Touch-Bedienbarkeit sollte darunter nicht leiden, solange der horizontale Abstand zu anderen Elementen gleich bleibt. Nachteil ist natürlich, dass man dann mit der Maus wirklich über die Schrift gehen muss und nicht nur in die Nähe.


----------



## Seebaer (27. November 2014)

"Gefällt mir" schon wieder weg??? War ja ein paar Minuten, heute, verfügbar.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (27. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre somit eine andere feste Breite. Und dieser Kompromiss ist noch weitaus komplexer, als bislang angedeutet. Es gibt nicht nur Tablet-Nutzer und Personen, die auf einem 1920×1080-Display zwei Fenster nebeneinander öffnen oder die auf einem 1280×1024-Monitor noch einen seitliche Funktionsleiste im Browser unterbringen. Viele Menschen wollen auch einfach eine kurze Zeilenlänge, weil sich Texte dann besser lesen. Im Heft drucken wir im Interesse der Lesbarkeit ja auch vier Spalten auf eine Seite, statt die gesamte Breite am Stück zu nutzen. Ich zum Beispiel surfe mit einem circa 1000 Pixel breiten Fenster, obwohl sich mein Desktop hier über 2×1920 Pixel erstreckt. (Und, um das klarzustellen: Nein, ich bin nicht an Design-Entscheidungen für die Main beteiligt  )



Ich will das gerne gerade noch kurz aufgreifen und einen Punkt von mir zum Thema feste Seite hinzufügen, um das Problem mal noch etwas zu verdeutlichen: Ich habe ein 13-Zoll-Notebook, dass ca. 1,5 Jahre alt ist und nicht gerade langsam. Da kommt ein 1366x768 zum Einsatz - durchaus gängige Größe in dem Bereich. Da sind wir schon am Anschlag was die Breite angeht. Ich hab jetzt keinen Screenshot da, aber den reiche ich heute Abend gerne nach - falls gefordert. Das sind eben die Fälle, die wir im gesamten alle abdecken müssen. Da ich das Notebook viel nutze, habe ich also persönlich ganz andere Wünsche wie jemand, der mit WQHD surft. 

Behaltet das bei euren Überlegungen zur Breite der Seite einfach im Hinterkopf.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nun, ich frage mich wo diese Einwände waren in der Planfeststellungsphase, wo alles öffentlich bekannt aber nicht nichts festgelegt war/ ist?



Als der Beta-Test anstand, war das Ding doch schon gelaufen. Die gleichen die hier Ihre Kritiken schreiben sind diejenigen, die das auch zu dieser Phase gemacht haben. Ich verteufel ja nicht alles, eigentlich schon ausgeschlossen das neue Forum, aber das Layout ist und bleibt nicht vernünftig lesbar/bedienbar.
"Dann passt doch das so an, dass ihr mit dem Newsticker startet", schallt es aus der PCGH-Redaktion. Rofl. Der Kunde, mehr sind wir hier auch nicht, sollte eigentlich das so serviert bekommen wie er es mag. Auch wenn vorher die Stimmung vllt. nicht ganz so negativ war, aber ich wette mehr als 50% wollten das neue Design nicht!
Änderungswünsche werden hier auch als unmöglich betitelt, was auch nicht stimmt.

Aber wie gesagt, ich lasse die Diskussion, klinke mich hiermit auch aus, und werde PCGH sporadischer nutzen. Ich hoffe dass das viele machen und dabei bleibts. Das Heft sollte jedenfalls designtechnisch nicht so verunstaltet werden.


----------



## Vicblau (27. November 2014)

Ich wünsche mir als Kunde eine offiziele Umfrage... oO


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2014)

@oldsql
Bei dem Newsticker liegen wir beieinander. Ich finde das dieser auf der Mainpage auch mehr Platz erhalten sollte. Ein umgekehrtes Seitenverhältnis zu den Beiträgen auf der linken Seite wäre wünschenswert aber zu mindestens sollte man es gleich aufteilen von der Breite.

MfG


----------



## Kusanar (27. November 2014)

Also mal ehrlich, nach ein paar Tagen mit dem News-Ticker gefällt mir DER wenigstens recht gut. Auch den Hintergrund hier im Forum hat man etwas dunkler gemacht, Klasse 
Das Problem mit der Startpage hab ich nicht, liegt aber auch daran dass ich immer noch mit einer grottigen Auflösung fahre weil der Monitor nicht mehr hergibt 

Allerdings bin ich immer noch fasziniert, dass es 2014 in einem CMS nicht möglich ist, den User sein "Theme" selber festlegen zu lassen. Insgesamt ist mir immer noch alles einen Tick zu hell und wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätte ich sowieso lieber ein dunkles Theme mit weißem Text auf schwarzem Grund...


----------



## Beavis99 (27. November 2014)

Mir gefällt es soweit recht gut, auf jedenfall ne ganze Ecke besser als die alte Seite


----------



## Valdiralita (27. November 2014)

Ich bin für so eine Farbgestaltung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry das die Schrift so unscharf ist, das kam durchs bearbeiten.

EDIT: Startseite


----------



## Rarek (27. November 2014)

Valdiralita schrieb:


> Ich bin für so eine Farbgestaltung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uka (27. November 2014)

Valdiralita schrieb:


> Ich bin für so eine Farbgestaltung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Farben vertauscht (natürlich kann das dunkelblau auch dunkelblau bleiben, nicht wie hier im Beispiel Farbumkehr) - damit könnte ich auch leben - gerne via anderem Style das man in dem Profil umstellen kann. 

Damit könnte ich auch mit der neuen PCGH Webseite leben, ganz einfach weil sie den schlechteren Aufbau durch angenehme Lesbarkeit wett macht. Auch hier stört die Schriftart selbst, ist aber weit weniger Augenschädlich als normal.


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2014)

Valdiralita schrieb:


> Ich bin für so eine Farbgestaltung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das tut ja richtig in den Augen weh, auf keinen Fall. 

MfG


----------



## Gamer090 (27. November 2014)

Valdiralita schrieb:


> Ich bin für so eine Farbgestaltung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir, aber ich würde um es einfach zu unterschieden, um die jeweiligen Bereiche einen weißen Rahmen ziehen.


----------



## uka (27. November 2014)

Natürlich gehen die Meinungen weit aus einander, aber wer kein Problem mit dem neuem Design hat ist wohl nicht Kompromissbereit .

Aktuell sieht es bei mir so aus (1280x1024):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So (ähnlich) würde ich mir ja einen zusätzlichen "Style 2" wünschen. Werbungsflächen unangetastet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. November 2014)

Live from the Seuchen-Home Office: Die Kollegen haben an einigen Stellen noch an den Schriften gedreht, analog zum Forum.
100 Prozent schwarz, auch im Ticker. Die Einleitungen auf der Main in den Teaser laufen nun weiter und sind "bold".

Wir bieten nun auch die Möglichkeit, http://www.pcgameshardware.de/News/ "dauerhaft" bis Widerruf per Cookie als Startseite zu verwenden. Das ist was anderes als ein einfacher Bookmark.

An der News-Seite können wir auch noch einiges machen, wie von Andreas ausgeführt.


----------



## In_Vain (27. November 2014)

Ein kleiner Hinweis zur Schriftart (weiß nicht, ob er schon gebracht wurde): Bei "Dynamic Heightfield Modifications" ist mir aufgefallen, dass f und i eine Ligatur eingehen. Ich kann mich irren, aber ich wüsste auf Anhieb keine große Zeitung oder Nachrichtenseite, die einen Satz mit so auffälligen Ligaturen verwendet. Zumindest mir ist das störend aufgefallen, da mein Auge daran beim Lesen moderner Texte nicht gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Ion (27. November 2014)

Ist die HD Version der Videos auf der Main verschwunden? Oder bin ich blind?

So kann man sich die Videos ja nicht antun


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2014)

Bei der HD Version hatte ich immer das Gefühl das die SD Videos einfach hochskaliert wurden. 

MfG


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (27. November 2014)

Quantor schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann ich beim Schreiben von Forenbeiträgen nicht mehr zwischen den einzelnen Editoren umschalten... WYSIWYG mag ja ganz schön sein für einzelne Posts... Für das bestücken mit Bildern ist es aber unerträglich, da Euer WYSIWYG-Editor die Bilder überall einfügt, nur nicht da wo man sie haben will..


Das geht weiterhin, allerdings ist der Umschalter dafür jetzt ganz links, nicht mehr wie früher rechts.



chiquita schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige den die Tatsache stört, dass man aus dem PCGHX-Forum nicht ohne weiteres auf die Main Page von PCGH kommt, ohne erst nach ganz unten zu scrollen und "PCGH" in dem grauen Balken anzuklicken?


Klick doch dazu einfach oben in der blauen Leiste auf "PCGH.DE" 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hier stimmt auch noch das eine oder andere nicht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eigentlich sollten die Bilder und der Text jeweils in der gleichen Zeile stehen. Welche Opera-Version ist das? Bei Dir werden auch keinerlei Web fonts verwendet.



Placebo schrieb:


> Ich finde die blaue Leiste ganz oben sehr leer. Fällt schon fast aus dem Rahmen bzw. beißt sich mit dem restlichen Layout. Kommt da noch was? Die graue Leiste ist gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese blaue Leiste sollte auch ganz anders aussehen. Welche Opera-Version ist das?



BoMbY schrieb:


> Die Schriftdarstellung sieht immer noch extrem verkrüppelt aus. Und jetzt auch beim Forum. Ich habe keinen "Lato" Font auf meinem Rechner, und es sind keine Alternativen im Stylesheet definiert ... Typischer Anfängerfehler.


Lato und auch andere Schriften die wir auf der neuen Seite verwenden, werden über @font-face (Webfonts) eingebunden. Die benötigten Font-Files werden dabei vom Server geladen. Das ist nichts besonderes mehr und jeder moderne Browser kommt damit klar.

Und Alternativen sind zumindest für Lato (die Hauptschriftart) definiert, nämlich sans-serif bzw. Arial.



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Und die Essenz aus den bisherigen 870 Posts:
> Die Mehrheit der User so: "Gefällt uns jetzt eigentlich nicht so, die neue Seite, wa?"
> PCGH so: "Juckt uns jetzt nicht so wirklich, wa?"


Hm...



Rarek schrieb:


> wer oder was ist Stroeerdigitalmedia.de ? NoScript hat nämlich nen Fishing-Angriff gemeldet...


Stroeer Digital ist unser Online-Vermarkter, war also ein Werbemittel.


----------



## buenzli2 (27. November 2014)

Die Schrift der Main ist nichts und wird nichts. Jetzt sieht alles "abgefötzelt" aus - Aua für die Augen. Übrigens in 4 Browsern getestet. Und so langsam solltet ihr euch Gedanken darüber machen ob nun alles klein oder gaaaaaanz gross sein soll. Im Moment wird es eher schlimmer. Die Artikel in 48 DPI und die News jetzt in 14 oder so. Und das Megadings, heisst nicht wegen der Font so, oder?


----------



## buenzli2 (27. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


>



Das macht vor allem Sinn jetzt solche Forderungen zu stellen und das ist Unrealistisch ohne Ende. PCHW war immer hell. Der Shitstorm würde sich dadurch vermutlich verquadruplieren.


----------



## uka (27. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> ...
> Diese blaue Leiste sollte auch ganz anders aussehen. Welche Opera-Version ist das?
> ...



Bei mir sieht es auch so aus, Chrome, aktuellste Version siehe Post http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=357944&page=27&p=6992314&viewfull=1#post6992314 dachte da ist mittlerweile alles voll Werbung und deswegen ist die Leiste so breit


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2014)

Mal ganz davon ab dass schwarzer Hintergrund mittlerweile für eine ganz eigene Art von Seiten steht .


----------



## buenzli2 (27. November 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es auch so aus, Chrome, aktuellste Version siehe Post http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=357944&page=27&p=6992314&viewfull=1#post6992314 dachte da ist mittlerweile alles voll Werbung und deswegen ist die Leiste so breit



Chrome rendert zur Zeit alles unscharf. Hab das hier vor 20 Seiten gepostet.

@Redaktion:
Weil die News nun 3 - 5 Zeilen brauchen....wenn man zwischen die Zeilen klickt passiert nichts. Ja das ist logisch und ja das ist doof. Das insbesondere verwirrend weil der Text eine Mousover Farbveränderung hat, aber eben nichts passiert wenn man klickt und die Maus nicht genau auf dem Text ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten die Bilder und der Text jeweils in der gleichen Zeile stehen. Welche Opera-Version ist das?



Müsste ein echter (also nicht unterstützter) Opera sein, mit Cropera bekommt man dieses Interface meines Wissens nach nicht hin.
Den Text(-nicht-)fluss kann ich mit meinem 12.16 auch nachvollziehen...



> Diese blaue Leiste sollte auch ganz anders aussehen. Welche Opera-Version ist das?



...den zweiten Fehler dagegen nicht. Trotz mangelnder Unterstützung gibt es bei mir abseits der Bilder-Anordnung auf der Main nur noch zwei Fehler.

(Falls es euch hilft / ihr am Ende des dringenden Bugfixing noch Zeit habt:
1. In neuen Tabs geöffnete Links stellen alle Schriftarten kursiv dar, neuladen hilft - nervt aber. 2. Bildergalerien in News überlagern den Text.)


----------



## Bunkasan (27. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Hm...



Hätte mich etwas expliziter ausdrücken können, wohl wahr...

Mehrheit der User so: "Das Design ist sch****!!!11einself"

PCGH so: "Steht nicht zur Diskussion"

Ich könnte jetzt auch die ensprechenden Posts raussuchen... is mir aber zu blöd. Und auf der "sieht sch**** aus" Seite wären das auch ein bisschen arg viele.


Wenn unabhängig davon an der usability nicht wenigstens noch gearbeitet werden würde... tja, den Rest kann ich mir sparen oder?


Aber bevor Du meinem sinnlosen Gemeckere noch eine ebenso sinnlose Antwort würdigst, ich bin nur einer von diesen alten Knackern, der beim zocken immer noch die Maus fest in der Futterschaufel hält, und für fingerverschmierte Bildschirme nicht viel übrig hat... nix für ungut.


----------



## Rarek (27. November 2014)

also ein Stylish Stil würde mir schon reichen... hat mal eben wer Zeit einen zu machen? bitte...


----------



## pizzazz (27. November 2014)

nach tagen des missglückten eingewöhnens hier mein drittes und wohl letztes fazit zum neuen design, welches jahrelang gut war und von mir aus lieber hätte so bleiben sollen:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo2Kec-8HxU


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt aktuell, so bei mir, auf "Cuddleman" mit der Maus tippe, werde ich zwar in den logischen Bereich weiter geleitet, aber die Beiträge lassen sich nicht dazu bewegen, nach Mausklick auf diese wörtliche Bezeichnung, angezeigt zu werden. 
Das geht nur z.B. von der PCGH-Startseite, über diesen Thread, mit der Auswahl, letzten Kommentar anzeigen. 
Dann kann ich zumindest diese, auch die meinigen Beiträge, lesen.


----------



## benjasso (27. November 2014)

Ich denke, ich habe einen Fehler gefunden. Hoffe es hat noch keiner geschrieben:
Wenn man auf NEUES->AKTIVITÄTEN->ABONNEMENTS klickt, gelangt man auf seine Pinnwand und nichts mit Abonnements.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen schnellen Weg um ins Kontrollzentrum zu kommen?


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2014)

benjasso schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen schnellen Weg um ins Kontrollzentrum zu kommen?


Das Zahnrad ganz rechts oben. 

Imo sollte da aber besser ein anderes Zeichen weiter zentral kommen.


----------



## Valdiralita (27. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> also ein Stylish Stil würde mir schon reichen... hat mal eben wer Zeit einen zu machen? bitte...



Ich versuch mich mal dran.... wird aber noch etwas dauern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kel (27. November 2014)

Das neue Design ist mir zu unübersichtlich, alles zu flach und ohne klare Trennung, sieht aus wie von Android 5.0 geklaut ... finde ich weder ansprechend noch gut.
Wer ist bitte auf die bescheuerte Idee gekommen, alles als 1-farbige 2D-Grafik zu machen?
Wo bleibt die Abgrenzung mit 3D-Effekten? 

Das ist einfach nur unausstehlich hässlich und schlecht ...................


----------



## Rarek (27. November 2014)

jo, danke!


----------



## benjasso (27. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Zahnrad ganz rechts oben.


Danke, das ist mir irgendwie entgangen.


----------



## Simita (27. November 2014)

Muss mich erst noch noch an das neue Design gewöhnen, finde es aber die stetige weiter Entwicklung gut.
Kann es sein das die neue Seite mit der pcghx app für Android Probleme hat?
Kann mit der app nicht auf mein Profil zugreifen ,mir wurde die Berechtigung fehlen. Einge andere Funktionen sind auch gestört.nutze ein LG D605 mit Android 4.4.2zugreifen


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2014)

Siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=203499

Die App ist leider erledigt.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. November 2014)

Jetzt noch Schlagworte im Ticker farblich/fett absetzen und ich bin einigermaßen zufrieden... 


Bleibt allerdings das Problem mit dem sehr engen Textfeld und den Unmengen an leeren Flächen in den eigentlichen Artikeln. Es wäre sehr wünschenswert, wenn man hier hier zumindest das gesamte Textfeld für den Fließtext nutzen könnte statt nur 30-50% davon, wie es jetzt der Fall ist...


----------



## Simita (27. November 2014)

Sehr schade wirklich sehr schade. Hab sie gern genutzt und wurde mich über einen adäquaten Ersatz freuen.Mir fällt gerade auf das die Anzahl der Kommentar Seiten auf Android nicht richt dargestellt wird auch die Pfeile  für die Seiten Wahl stimmen nicht.
 Gruß aus dtesden
  Die Probleme sind nur im hochkant Format, quer ab ich sie noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## klink (28. November 2014)

Das neue Design ist *******!

Ich habe einen 16:9 Monitor und kein 9:16, von 1920 werden gerade mal  650 Pixel Breite für Artikeltext benutzt, aber Hauptsache über 800 Pixel  für die Werbung!



> Deshalb stand ein *Responsive Design* im Vordergrund, das von iPad Mini bis Full-HD-Auflösung am Desktop-PC gut funktioniert.



Full-HD? 100% nicht, denn die Seite ist unter 1280x1024 genauso breit wie unter Full-HD! Das Design wurde für die Werbemafia optimiert, für die ist immer noch 1280x1024 Standard, deswegen ist der Content-bereich auch so schmal, damit man selbst mit 1280 Auflösung an den Seiten Werbedreck platzieren kann.
Erst vor den Videos nicht abschaltbaren Werbedreck platzieren und jetzt auch noch das. Damit ist für PCGH für mich endgültig tot!


----------



## Valdiralita (28. November 2014)

Fortschritt soweit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier ein Artikel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte erstmal genug für heute sein.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2014)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Breite der Website so eigentlich ganz gut finde. Wenn die volle Breite eines 1920*1080 Monitors genutzt würde, wäre das extrem anstrengend zu lesen...

Mit 80 Zeichen in einer Zeile ist PCGH im optimalen Fenster für die Zeilenbreite drin und sehr gut lesbar, daran würde ich nichts ändern.

Was mir dagegen überhaupt nicht gefällt ist die Schriftfarbe in den Artikeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Artikel selbst ist in schönstem Schwarz gut lesbar, die Einleitung dagegen in einem anstrengenden Grau...
Sollte meiner Meinung nach in Schwarz + Fett geändert werden, gerade die Einleitung soll ja Lust auf den Artikel wecken, da macht eine leicht zu übersehende Farbe keinen Sinn.


Davon abgesehen würde ich es cool finden, wenn die rechte Spalte mit den beliebten Videos etc etwas kürzer tritt und dafür mehr Rand auf der linken Seite eingefügt wird, aber dafür würde mich die Bretbild Fraktion wohl lynchen


----------



## Rarek (28. November 2014)

@Valdiralita sieht gut aus


----------



## uka (28. November 2014)

Valdiralita schrieb:


> Fortschritt soweit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht eher ein grau-Ton als Farbe für die Elemente, als volles schwarz. Ich denke so (mit dem vielen schwarz) wirkt das für PCGH als Webseite nicht "offen" genug als das es überhaupt Beachtung erhält.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2014)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich habe einen Fehler gefunden. Hoffe es hat noch keiner geschrieben:
> Wenn man auf NEUES->AKTIVITÄTEN->ABONNEMENTS klickt, gelangt man auf seine Pinnwand und nichts mit Abonnements.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen schnellen Weg um ins Kontrollzentrum zu kommen?



Die Links wurden wegen dem Ausfall des SEO-Plugins nicht korrekt umgeleitet. Ist behoben.


----------



## DaStash (28. November 2014)

Valdiralita schrieb:


> Fortschritt soweit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht immer noch furchtbar aus, Stichwort Negativdarstellung und Arbeitsplatzergonomie. 
Besser sind dunkle Schriften auf hellgrauen Untergründen, damit der Kontrast besteht aber die Augen nicht zu sehr anstrengt. 

MfG


----------



## radeonx2900 (28. November 2014)

sieht ganz gut aus aber seit gestern ist schon wieder die werbung mitten über den artikeln nicht wegklickbar sodas man die nicht lesen kann


----------



## computerbase (28. November 2014)

so habe meine 2 alternativ Seiten www.computerbase.de und www.gamestar.de   tut mir leid aber ihr war früher die besten PCGH, aber jetzt was ihr mit uns abzieht.....


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2014)

Du bist wie ein kleines Kind, "Computerbase". Wir wissen langsam, dass Dir die Seite nicht gefällt. Wie oft willst Du noch wiederholen, dass Du der PCGH den Rücken kehrst? Scheint Dir ja doch recht wichtig zu sein. Vermissen wird Dich hier aber keiner ...


----------



## Rarek (28. November 2014)

User gehen, neue User kommen... so ist das halt


----------



## Valdiralita (28. November 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Vielleicht eher ein grau-Ton als Farbe für die Elemente, als volles schwarz. Ich denke so (mit dem vielen schwarz) wirkt das für PCGH als Webseite nicht "offen" genug als das es überhaupt Beachtung erhält.





DaStash schrieb:


> Sieht immer noch furchtbar aus, Stichwort Negativdarstellung und Arbeitsplatzergonomie.
> Besser sind dunkle Schriften auf hellgrauen Untergründen, damit der Kontrast besteht aber die Augen nicht zu sehr anstrengt.
> 
> MfG



Also vorwiegend mach ich den Style für mich selbst.
Farben ersetzen könnt ihr dann später wie ihr wollt.
Ich kann zB. helle Schrift besser auf dunklem Hintergrund lesen solang dies auf Monitoren dargestellt wird, auf dem Papier ist das genau anders herum.


----------



## major_tom403 (28. November 2014)

naja alles neu schadet nie
Sieht bei mir im moment so aus:

Auflösung: 1680x1050
Windows 7 64bit
IE9

mag sein dass der schon veraltet ist, in der Arbeit gibts halt nichts anderes


----------



## buenzli2 (28. November 2014)

Bei dem Inhalt dieser Woche, spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr wie die Main aussieht. Am schlimmsten finde ich diese neunen " Stein auf Stein: In diesen Games sind unsere Fähigkeiten als Ingenieur gefragt (pcgames.de)" Artikel. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die "Die 10 Besten....". 

Blutet den alten Hasen unter euch in Redaktion nicht das Herz bei sowas? Wir hatten das Thema jetzt durchgehend immer wieder. Wenn ihr versucht Revolverblatt und Fachmagazin gleichzeitig zu sein, werden euch alle Dummen und Alle Schlauen davon laufen, warum kapiert ihr das eigentlich nicht? Oder habt ihr euch jetzt Endgültig entschieden? Es macht nämlich fast den Eindruck.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2014)

major_tom403 schrieb:


> naja alles neu schadet nie
> Sieht bei mir im moment so aus:
> 
> Auflösung: 1680x1050
> ...



Updaten in der Firma sollte aber auch ab und zu mal passieren, vor allem aus Sicherheitsaspekten heraus ^^
Aber davon ab, im IE11 mit IE9-Modus schaut die Seite normal aus. Auf deinem Screenshot sieht es so aus, als würden verschiedene Dateien nicht geladen. Gibt es für den alten IE irgendeinen experimentellen Adblocker den ihr einsetzt? Oder blockt ggfs. Euer proxy etwas zu aggressiv Unterverzeichnisse der Seite.


----------



## major_tom403 (28. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Updaten in der Firma sollte aber auch ab und zu mal passieren, vor allem aus Sicherheitsaspekten heraus ^^
> Aber davon ab, im IE11 mit IE9-Modus schaut die Seite normal aus. Auf deinem Screenshot sieht es so aus, als würden verschiedene Dateien nicht geladen. Gibt es für den alten IE irgendeinen experimentellen Adblocker den ihr einsetzt? Oder blockt ggfs. Euer proxy etwas zu aggressiv Unterverzeichnisse der Seite.



Dachte ich mir schon dass das Statement Update kommt 
Wenn man an diverse Webtools gebunden ist, ist ein Update halt nicht so einfach, bzw liegt bei uns der schwerpunkt derzeit wo anders

Was hier alles geblockt wird, kann ich nicht sagen, die Seite sieht aus, wie sie aussieht


----------



## V4der (28. November 2014)

major_tom403 schrieb:


> naja alles neu schadet nie
> Sieht bei mir im moment so aus:
> 
> Auflösung: 1680x1050
> ...



bei mir in der firma schauts mit IE9 gleich aus, mit FF passt alles
sollte also nicht am proxy liegen....


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (28. November 2014)

V4der schrieb:


> bei mir in der firma schauts mit IE9 gleich aus, mit FF passt alles
> sollte also nicht am proxy liegen....


Schaut ihr bitte mal was bei euch im Menü "Einstellungen der Kompatibilitätsansicht" steht? In der Liste bei "Zur Kompatibilitätsansicht hinzugefügte Websites" steht pcggameshardware.de wahrscheinlich nicht drin, aber man weiß ja nie.

Und falls "Intranetsites in Kompatibilitätsansicht anzeigen" aktiviert ist, deaktiviert das bitte mal testweise (falls es nicht von der IT gesperrt ist). pcgh.de gehört zwar eigentlich nicht zu eurem Intranet, aber ev. passt da was nicht und es hilft.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Bei dem Inhalt dieser Woche, spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr wie die Main aussieht. Am schlimmsten finde ich diese neunen " Stein auf Stein: In diesen Games sind unsere Fähigkeiten als Ingenieur gefragt (pcgames.de)" Artikel. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die "Die 10 Besten....".
> 
> Blutet den alten Hasen unter euch in Redaktion nicht das Herz bei sowas? Wir hatten das Thema jetzt durchgehend immer wieder. Wenn ihr versucht Revolverblatt und Fachmagazin gleichzeitig zu sein, werden euch alle Dummen und Alle Schlauen davon laufen, warum kapiert ihr das eigentlich nicht? Oder habt ihr euch jetzt Endgültig entschieden? Es macht nämlich fast den Eindruck.



Hast Du eigentlich mal auf den Artikel geklickt? Und hast Du verstanden, was "pcgames.de" bedeutet?

Ich glaube ja, dass man beide Antworten mit "Nein" angeben muss.

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, ob hier Leute nur anhand von Headlines irgendwelche merkwürdigen Meinungen entwickeln.

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

radeonx2900 schrieb:


> sieht ganz gut aus aber seit gestern ist schon wieder die werbung mitten über den artikeln nicht wegklickbar sodas man die nicht lesen kann



Das tut mir leid, am besten kann man Werbung direkt unter mit "Werbung melden" "brandmarken".


----------



## cjtk (28. November 2014)

einfach nur würg was soll das sein, ne website?
unübersichtlich und häßlich ( wie win8 eben )


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

Noch ein kurzes Wort vor dem Wochenende, wo ich sicher hier nicht reinschauen werde.

Das wurde bereits im Forum bereits erledigt: Ist einfacher als auf der Main umzusetzen.

- Linkfarbe für Links in Postings
- Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
- Wir haben die Schrift auf 100 Prozent schwarz (und kein "bissle Grau")
- Wir haben die Laufweite der Lato-Schrift um 0.3 Pixel erhöht ("fast" überall)
- Smileys wieder in der Direkt-Antwortenbox (plus PNs)
- Fettung für ungelesene Threads ist jetzt statt 700 (bold) auf 900
- Fav-Icon ausgetauscht
- Zahnrad ist jetzt neben der Glocke

Das möchte ich auf der Main machen:
- Startseite: Newsticker deutlich stärker hervorheben
- /News/: Zur alternativen Startseite umbauen für alle, die vor allem einen Newsticker wollen. Da braucht es einige Optikanpassungen. Ihr könnt die Seite aber bereits jetzt schon als Startseite definieren. Kleines Listensymbol unter dem Logo links oben, draufklicken, zur Startseite machen.


----------



## D0pefish (28. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sieht immer noch furchtbar aus, Stichwort Negativdarstellung und Arbeitsplatzergonomie.
> Besser sind dunkle Schriften auf hellgrauen Untergründen, damit der Kontrast besteht aber die Augen nicht zu sehr anstrengt.
> MfG



Sag das mal meinen zugekniffenen Augen bzw. dem "Coderteam" beim Lesen deines Beitrags. Es tut richtig weh! Beim Antworten muss man noch mehr reines Weiß ertragen. Da nehme ich lieber den Konsolen-Look, bevor mir noch einer einen Apple-Aufkleber an den Moni packt und ich meine es wäre ein Pinguin mit Hut. jaja, Foren-Thread bitte
  schönes WE


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2014)

Ich möchte da übrigens mal was so als Halb-Offtopic einwerfen *g*
http://stuff.gamesbash.de/nostalgie/


----------



## Pulverdings (28. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzes Wort vor dem Wochenende, wo ich sicher hier nicht reinschauen werde.
> 
> Das wurde bereits im Forum bereits erledigt: Ist einfacher als auf der Main umzusetzen.
> 
> [...]



Sehr gut!


----------



## Framinator (28. November 2014)

Ich finds schrecklich und unübersichtlich. Auch wenn ich auf der Leiste oben rumklicke schliessen sich Fenster zu schnell usw. Nehmt euch die Kritik zu Herzen das geht so wirklich nicht!

Hättet ihr doch alles beim alten gelassen aber neiiiiiiin es muss was gutes verhunzt werden.

Auch die Farben und die ganze Aufmachung sieht einfach nur, wie soll ich sagen, überfüllt aus und man findet sich nicht zurecht. Die alte PCGH Main war viel besser!


----------



## ludscha (28. November 2014)

Könnt Ihr den Artikel Melder rechts auf der Hauptseite vieleicht mit blauem Hintergrund und weißer Schrift hervorheben, das geht ja völlig unter. 

Das ist für meine Augen schädlich bei meinem Alter.


MFG


----------



## Gamer090 (28. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich möchte da übrigens mal was so als Halb-Offtopic einwerfen *g*
> http://stuff.gamesbash.de/nostalgie/



Das waren DEFINITV andere Zeiten.  So kenne ich PCGH gar nicht, wann war dieses Design im Einsatz?


----------



## SphinxBased (29. November 2014)

geb ich dir recht!!!!!!!!!!übersichtlicher......informativer.....besser und vor allen dingen man hatte sich an den seitenaufbau gewöhnt....und jetzt sowas
und wo is der >>>gefällt mir<<<  button...einfach weg.......sry. aber das war ja wohl nichts,ne!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tr1ckSilv3r (29. November 2014)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt deutlich übersichtlicher und schicker als vorher. Aber irgendwas stimmt mit der mobilen Version noch nicht. Diese wird beim Zugang über Facebook immer viiiiel zu groß angezeigt, sodass ich immer erst rauszoomen muss.
Außerdem ruckelt die Seite beim Scrollen aufm PC echt krass. Es gibt sozusagen nach jedem Scroll Klick ein Delay, dass sich aufsummiert. Verstehta?


----------



## Rarek (29. November 2014)

ihh... Facebook

tschuldigung aber das musste mal sein 

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe Werbung die man nicht brandmarken kann ...


----------



## dethacc (29. November 2014)

Die neue Webseite kommt warscheinlich aus den tiefsten Abgrund der Hölle, das Fängt schon an wenn man nun versucht die Hauptseite ohne Adblock+ zu öffnen und von der Werbung einfach nur hinfortgejagt wird. ( Hier mal ein dickes negatives Lob an die Abteilung bei Computec welche für die Werbung zuständig ist: Ihr macht euren Job so gut wie eine Reinigungskraft die anstelle zu putzen direkt auf die Brille kackt)

Nun zur eigentlichen Seite:
Die alte war schön übersichtlich und wurde von mir gerne besucht.
Aber wer bitte kommt auf die gnadenlos dämliche Idee sogut wie jegliche ordentliche Aufteilung in übersichtliche Spalten zu entfernen und dazu eine Schriftgröße die es schon bald aus dem Monitor drückt einzustellen? Ist ja nun nicht so, das jedes drecks 50+ Euro Smartphone schon bald über mindest HD-Auflösung verfügt. Oder wurde auf Konsolen optimiert damit auch der Nachbar welcher 100 Meter entfernt wohnt durch das Fenstwer erkennen kann wie der Letzte Satz im Artikel lautet wenn das Bild gerade auf einem 26" Fernseher angezeigt wird?

Das gleiche im Forum auch hier macht lesen keinen Spaß mehr, die schlechteste Schriftart die man wählen konnte, gewaltige Schriftgröße, und eine Übersicht die schlechter ist als auf der Hobbywebseite von Mutti XY die eben das Gratiswebseitenpaket ihres Anbeiters testet.

Ich könnte mich jetzt noch ewig über die ganzen Verschlimmbesserungen hier auslassen, aber es sind einfach zu viele also drücke ich das ganze mal in Punkten aus:

Alte Webseite: 8/10
Neue Webseite: -9/10

Und nun noch wie ihr es besser machen könnt:
Schaut euch mal die Battle.net Webseiten und Foren an so muss das aufgebaut sein und die Schrift ist auch in ordnung, auch auf Smartphones lassen sich die Webseiten gut verwenden und werden bei Vollbild nicht komplett gesteckt.
Dazu vllt noch schnellere Links zu anderen Forenbereichen wie man sie von den Warez Seiten kennt, schaut euch doch mal (keine Ahnung ob man hier nenen darf) Mein Straßenabfluss an.


----------



## Rollora (29. November 2014)

*AW: Testen Sie jetzt die neue PCGH-Webseite - alle Infos zum Betatest*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sodele, das hier wird der Feedback-Thread zur neuen Webseite. Danke an jeden, der sich die Zeit nimmt und unsere Betaversion ansieht. Jede konstruktive Meinung ist hier herzlich gerne gesehen.
> 
> Hier geht es zur "neuen" Seite: http://ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de/


hab' ich leider übersehen.
Jetzt ist es wohl zu spät große Änderungen zu beantragen.

Beim Usability Test unseres "User Interface Design" Uni-Kurses ist das neue Design glatt durchgefallen 

Ich war ja schon mit den anderen Redesigns nicht unbedingt einverstanden (schlechtere Auffindbarkeit/übersichtlichkeit mancher Bereiche/News), aber jetzt die neue Hauptseite mit ihren 2 Newsspalten wo ich nach dem 5. Besuch der Site immer noch nicht rausgefunden hab was jetzt wofür gut ist hat mich dazu gebracht nur noch das Forum zu besuchen. Eure Hauptsite ist quasi gestorben für mich, nutze nur noch die mobile App. Bitte fasst bei der bloß nix am Design an, das passt so wie es ist. Immer diese Verschlimmbesserungen


----------



## Cuddleman (29. November 2014)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> übersichtlicher......informativer.....besser und vor allen dingen man hatte sich an den seitenaufbau gewöhnt....und jetzt sowas
> und wo is der >>>gefällt mir<<<  button...einfach weg.......sry. aber das war ja wohl nichts,ne!!!!!!!!!!



Der wird wieder platziert, wenn alles so läuft, das keiner mehr Beanstandungen vorbringen kann, oder die alte Version für den PC verwendet wird.

Ich hoffe jedoch, das man eine allgemein zufriedenstellende Lösung überlegt und einsetzt.

Ich frage mich auch, warum man nicht die alte Variante nur für die Smartphones und Tablets angepaßt hat und die  PC's die bisherige gute Ausführung gelassen hat.

Man konnte ja vorher die letzte Zeit, auch zwischen den Varianten wählen, sprich die für's Mobile, oder die für die normale Seite.

Ich habe trotzdem die für den mobilen Bereich gemieden, weil das mehr "Chaos" als "Zufriedenstellend" war, zumindest, das betone ich, für mich!

Thilo wird sicherlich ein unruhiges Wochenende haben und einen Entschluß fassen, sofern er das kann und darf.

Ich drücke ihm jedenfalls beide Daumen, damit er als "graue Eminenz", weise entscheidet.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. November 2014)

*AW: Testen Sie jetzt die neue PCGH-Webseite - alle Infos zum Betatest*



Rollora schrieb:


> aber jetzt die neue *Hauptseite mit ihren 2 Newsspalten* wo ich nach dem 5. Besuch der Site immer noch nicht rausgefunden hab was jetzt wofür gut ist hat mich dazu gebracht nur noch das Forum zu besuchen. Eure Hauptsite ist quasi gestorben für mich, nutze nur noch die mobile App. Bitte fasst bei der bloß nix am Design an, das passt so wie es ist. Immer diese Verschlimmbesserungen



Es hat sich *hier *überhaupt gar nichts geändert. Rechts sind ALLE Artikel, links im Teaserbereich ausgewählte, hervorgehobene. Das war vorher auch schon so, komischerweise haben es da wohl alle verstanden. Nur jetzt nicht mehr. Wieso?


----------



## zerrocool88 (29. November 2014)

also ich finde das neue design mittlerweile garnicht mehr sooo schlecht. Das einzige was mich echt total nervt ist das meine Mobile app irgendwie garnicht mehr funktioniert. Ich kann weder irgendwas schreiben noch in den markt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. November 2014)

Mal was anderes: Wie fändet ihr die Position von neuen Beiträgen und User-News auf der Startseite? Habe es mal deutlich nach oben geschoben.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (29. November 2014)

wann ist die pcgh smartphone -App denn wieder voll verfügbar. ?


----------



## Wired (29. November 2014)

dethacc schrieb:


> Nun zur eigentlichen Seite:
> Die alte war schön übersichtlich und wurde von mir gerne besucht.
> Aber wer bitte kommt auf die gnadenlos dämliche Idee sogut wie jegliche ordentliche Aufteilung in übersichtliche Spalten zu entfernen und dazu eine Schriftgröße die es schon bald aus dem Monitor drückt einzustellen? Ist ja nun nicht so, das jedes drecks 50+ Euro Smartphone schon bald über mindest HD-Auflösung verfügt. Oder wurde auf Konsolen optimiert damit auch der Nachbar welcher 100 Meter entfernt wohnt durch das Fenstwer erkennen kann wie der Letzte Satz im Artikel lautet wenn das Bild gerade auf einem 26" Fernseher angezeigt wird?


An Konsolenoptimierung der Webpage und des Forums brauchst du gar erst zu denken seit dem neuen Design kann ich zwar noch mit der PS3 die Mainpage lesen aber das Forum selbst kann ich ganz vergessen wenn ich über die PS3 im Forum lesen möchte, die Unterkadegorieen sind hoffnungslos in sich selbst verschachtelt und über einander gelagert, ähnlich wie ein zerknülltes (A4) Blatt Papier.  

Aber über PC oder Laptop erkennt man wieder schon den Unterschied zwischen ungelesen und gelesen.


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Wie fändet ihr die Position von neuen Beiträgen und User-News auf der Startseite? Habe es mal deutlich nach oben geschoben.



Finde ich gut, da weniger "gescrolle".


----------



## Deathman (29. November 2014)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr Bitte die Schriftart ändern? Auf der rechten Seite ist die Schrift sehr matschig....

Oder kann man den alten Old-Style wieder einschalten?

Gruß Deathman


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. November 2014)

hmmm, auf meinem Handy (Blackberry Bold 9780, 2010er Modell) werden die deutschen Sonderzeichen "ä, ö, ü, ß" nicht dargestellt


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das waren DEFINITV andere Zeiten.  So kenne ich PCGH gar nicht, wann war dieses Design im Einsatz?



Ca. von 1997-99


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Wie fändet ihr die Position von neuen Beiträgen und User-News auf der Startseite? Habe es mal deutlich nach oben geschoben.



Die jetzige Anordnung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die einzelnen Kategorien sind bei Scrollen deutlich getrennt, sodass jeder seine interessanten Bereiche leicht erkennen kann.


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2014)

*AW: Testen Sie jetzt die neue PCGH-Webseite - alle Infos zum Betatest*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es hat sich *hier *überhaupt gar nichts geändert. Rechts sind ALLE Artikel, links im Teaserbereich ausgewählte, hervorgehobene. Das war vorher auch schon so, komischerweise haben es da wohl alle verstanden. Nur jetzt nicht mehr. Wieso?


Da hast du Recht Thilo, allerdings wurden die beiden Bereiche vorher von der Aufteilung gleich behandelt, jetzt sind die teaser Beiträge 2/3 und die News-Ticker nur noch 1/3 breit. Ansich vielleicht nicht so schlimme, wenn dann nicht noch die Bilder in den teaser Bereich wären, welche nun vollenst dafür sorgen, dass das Auge obwohl nicht gewollt, immer vom Ticker zum teaser Bereich springt. 50/50 von der Aufteilung wäre besser. Vielleicht könnt ihr das mal in einer ruhigen Minute ausprobieren.

MfG


----------



## borni (29. November 2014)

Deathman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt Ihr Bitte die Schriftart ändern? Auf der rechten Seite ist die Schrift sehr matschig....
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist die Schrift so weich gezeichnet... das mag irgendwie gar nicht!


----------



## Rollora (29. November 2014)

*AW: Testen Sie jetzt die neue PCGH-Webseite - alle Infos zum Betatest*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es hat sich *hier *überhaupt gar nichts geändert. Rechts sind ALLE Artikel, links im Teaserbereich ausgewählte, hervorgehobene. Das war vorher auch schon so, komischerweise haben es da wohl alle verstanden. Nur jetzt nicht mehr. Wieso?


Die Abtrennung ist wesentlich weniger eindeutig. Ganz einfach. Schriftgröße, Spalten usw usf...
Mir ist klar, dass das vorher schon so war, aber die 2 Spalten ähneln sich jetzt so sehr, dass man nicht weiß was genau was ist. Hat was mit der Wahrnehmung zu tun





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Wie fändet ihr die Position  von neuen Beiträgen und User-News auf der Startseite? Habe es mal  deutlich nach oben geschoben.


Tatsächlich hat es mich die vergangenen Monate sehr gestört, dass die Usernews runtergerutscht sind und somit unwichtiger wurden, obwohl oft Usernews vor den Main-News waren, oft (nicht immer) gut geschrieben und auch oft News brachten, die von der Redaktion gar nicht abgedeckt worden wären (nicht im Fokus).

Edit: habs mir jetzt nochmal angesehen. Irgendwas stört einfach den Fluss, vielleicht die großen Bilder zu den Videos? und es gehört einfach eine bessere Trennung es wirkt irgendwie alles verwirrend


----------



## SphinxBased (29. November 2014)

oldschool war besser..........


----------



## Cuddleman (29. November 2014)

Mich stört momentan hauptsächlich der Artikelbereich. (siehe Anhang)

Das viel zu helle Design strengt, je länger ich mich damit beschäftige, sehr die Augen an. 
Nein, ich brauche, trotz meines Alters, noch immer keine Brille, sonst würde ich von Beruf wegen, eine unbedingt verordnet bekommen.

(Der Anhang ist mit 100% Full-HD-Auflösung und 50% aller Monitoreinstellungen)


Die Website von MSN, hat genau genommen, den selben Stil, nur das die Artikel komplett einen noch vernünftig lesbaren Schwarz/Grauton aufweisen. (siehe Anhang)

Das sich ziemlich viele große Webseiten im fast selben Look präsentieren, (alle wohl in diesem Jahr in diese Aufmachung verwandelt), kann mal jemand erklären, warum und wieso sich so viele auf dieses eingelassen haben?

Nächste Frage, warum kann man nicht mehr mehrere Anhänge in einem Arbeitsgang hochladen? (geht bei mir schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr)


----------



## HagBC (29. November 2014)

Hallo, 

es tut sehr weh, dieser Tage pcgh.de aufzurufen. Ich besuche die Seite eigentlich nur, um zu sehen, ob inzwischen wieder reverted wurde. Deeplinks habe ich seit dem Redesign kaum noch aufgerufen und werde ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden.

Ich finde es schade, dass euch das m.M.n. eindeutige Feedback der Community offensichtlich nichts wert ist. Ich wünsche mir sehr, dass ihr damit auf die Schnauze fallt. Sollte sich in den nächsten Wochen hier nichts tun, wird der ganze Computec-Verein über meine hosts-Datei geblockt. Es gibt definitiv bessere Seiten.

Es grüßt
HagBC


----------



## Arthax (29. November 2014)

HagBC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es tut sehr weh, dieser Tage pcgh.de aufzurufen. Ich besuche die Seite eigentlich nur, um zu sehen, ob inzwischen wieder reverted wurde. Deeplinks habe ich seit dem Redesign kaum noch aufgerufen und werde ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe es genauso, wie viele Leute hier schon erwähnt haben, dass das einfach nicht gut aussieht und sich auch nicht gut bedienen lässt.
Besuche die Seite nicht mehr so häufig als vorher...

Was gibt es denn sonst noch für ähnlich gute oder bessere Seiten?


----------



## Guadeno (29. November 2014)

Wie wäre es denn einfach eine old.pcgameshardware.de Seite einzurichten?
Genauso wie ihr es mit dem ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de gemacht habt.
Ich denke dann wären alle glücklich.


----------



## Rarek (29. November 2014)

DAS ist mal nen Konstruktiver Vorschlag!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2014)

Alternativ verschiedene themes zur Seite, wie bei Foren?


----------



## locojens (29. November 2014)

HagBC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es tut sehr weh, dieser Tage pcgh.de aufzurufen. Ich besuche die Seite eigentlich nur, um zu sehen, ob inzwischen wieder reverted wurde. Deeplinks habe ich seit dem Redesign kaum noch aufgerufen und werde ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden.
> 
> ...



gefällt mir!


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2014)

Die PCGH Seite ist auf meinem Tablet quasi nicht mehr benutzbar. Sowohl hoch als auch quer kann man vertikal scrollen, sie lädt sehr lange, es blenden sich riesen popups ein über das ganze Fenster, Texte werden im landscape versetzt unten rechts der teaserbilder angezeigt, im Hochformat geht es allerdings braucht die Webseite eine gefühlte Ewigkeit um sich neu zu formatieren.

MfG


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. November 2014)

Ich finde die aktuelle seite schlechter wie die gute alte pcgh seite.

Tja leider gibs immer veränderungen obwohl das alte voll gut ist und ausreicht.

Mfg


----------



## Quat (29. November 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die PCGH Seite ist auf meinem Tablet quasi nicht mehr benutzbar.



Mit Safari ist's ok, könnte aber schneller sein.


----------



## marvinj (29. November 2014)

Guadeno schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn einfach eine old.pcgameshardware.de Seite einzurichten?
> Genauso wie ihr es mit dem ba2stage.pcgameshardware.de gemacht habt.
> Ich denke dann wären alle glücklich.



Wo ist denn der Like-Button hin?

gott, ich war täglich auf der PCGH/PCGHX Seite, nun ein- bis zweimal in der Woche. Grauenvoll und Augenkrebs sag ich nur. Alles verhunzt!


----------



## GoldenMic (29. November 2014)

Ich wollte das neue Tage zumindest einige Tage auf mich wirken lassen und ihm eine Chance geben, denn irgendwas müsst ihr euch dabei ja gedacht haben.
Allerdings ist es bis jetzt immer noch sehr anstrengend für die Augen und ich kann auch sehr wenig Verbesserungen feststellen, die nicht auch beim alten Design drin gewesen wären.
Weiterhin sind die ganzen schönen Likes bei meinen Reviews weg


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (29. November 2014)

Quat schrieb:


> Mit Safari ist's ok, könnte aber schneller sein.



die PCGH-EXTREEME App ist nicht mehr nutzbar. immer nur noch permission denied.
Wann wird das wieder gefixt ? 
ihr geht einem mit der "Hey nutze doch bitte die APP" tierisch auf den sack. sobald ich mit dem smartphone versuche eure seite zu nutzen , wird mann von werbung sowas von dermaßen zugebombt. guckt ihr euch den mist nicht an der ihr verzapft ? 
das aussehen der seite usw mag jeder sehen wie er möchte. es ist gewöhnungs bedürfdig. 
Aber das ihr immer MEHR werbung macht statt WENIGER. das nervt auch den letzten treuen PCGh user ab. sry. seid ihr so geldgeil ? oder bekommen die großen herschafften von computec media ag irgendwie kalte füße ? 
Das ihr immer mehr geld reinscheffeln müsst auf kosten eurer Qualität?

Ihr wart mal gut. ihr hattet mal wirklich spass an dem was ihr gemacht habt.aber sry die luft ist raus. die artikel machen kaum noch spass zu lesen. egal ob im heft oder auf der seite. 
Leute wir marc oder gar Olli fehlen.
HENNING fehlt.


----------



## hann96 (30. November 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> sry. seid ihr so geldgeil ?


Bestimmt sind sie das. Bedenke aber auch mal, wie viele (bekloppte) Leute Adblock benutzen. 

Warum springt dich auf diversen Internet Seiten immer mehr Werbung an? Weil sich die Betreiber der Websiten finanzieren müssen. Wenn man z. B. Adblock benutzt, wird meistens selbst unaufdringliche Werbung geblockt. Dadurch, dass weniger Leute dann Werbung sehen, wird logischerweise auch weniger angeklickt, und die Website Betreiber müssen noch mehr Werbung schalten um einen kleinen Teil ihrer Kosten damit zu decken. 

@meckerer gegen Werbung 

Ich kann euch verstehen, finde es selbst ja auch nicht toll, aber fasst das Problem doch an der Wurzel an und benutzt keinen Adblocker. 

Natürlich gibt es noch andere Faktoren für zu viel Werbung.


Edit:
Das bezieht sich jetzt eher auf die Browser Version von pcgh und nicht auf die App.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (30. November 2014)

Wenn schon irgendwelche Webdesigner dieses behämmerte aber dafür super-Trendy Web 2.0-Layout durchgesetzt haben, dann könnte man wenigstens die alte Schriftart reanimieren ! Die große Mehrheit würde das sicherlich Befürworten.

 Aber hier geht's ja nicht darum, was die Mehrheit will, stimmt's  ?!


----------



## Bunkasan (30. November 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Bestimmt sind sie das. Bedenke aber auch mal, wie viele (bekloppte) Leute Adblock benutzen.
> 
> Warum springt dich auf diversen Internet Seiten immer mehr Werbung an? Weil sich die Betreiber der Websiten finanzieren müssen. Wenn man z. B. Adblock benutzt, wird meistens selbst unaufdringliche Werbung geblockt. Dadurch, dass weniger Leute dann Werbung sehen, wird logischerweise auch weniger angeklickt, und die Website Betreiber müssen noch mehr Werbung schalten um einen kleinen Teil ihrer Kosten damit zu decken.
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage: Warum haben eigentlich so viele Leute angefangen einen Adblock zu benutzen? 

Dem unbedarften Waldundwiesensurfer würde es wohl garnicht in den Sinn kommen, überhaupt erst nach einer externen Erweiterung des Browsers zu suchen, wenn das Internet die letzten Jahre nicht durch extrem aggressive Werbung, die teilweise den ganzen Bildschirm bedeckt, automatisch Videos oder Ton abspielt, epileptische Anfälle auslöst, oder im schlimmsten Fall auch noch Schadcode ausliefert, zu einer ernstzunehmenden Gefahr für die geistige sowie die Systemgesundheit geworden wäre.

Vor 20 Jahren war Werbung im Internet auch schon vorhanden. Adblocker noch nicht. Erst die letzten 10 Jahre hat aufgrund der inzwischen weitflächig und günstig vorhandenen Bandbreite die Werbung derart zugenommen, dass selbst die größten DAUs angefangen haben, sie zu blocken.

Beide Ansichten haben valide Argumente. Aber wenn jetzt alle die Adblocker abschalten, glaubst du ernsthaft, die Werbung würde wieder weniger, geschweige denn* erträglich*?

Auf der Gegenseite bin ich mir aber sicher, dass viele, auch ich, wieder auf Adblock verzichten würden, wenn dadurch die Nutzbarkeit nicht derart leiden würde.

EDIT: Zumindest auf der Seite der Internetauftritte von Printmedienerzeugern kann ich die extreme Zunahme der Werbung durchaus nachvollziehen, um die Verluste aus dem sterbenden Geschäft mit gedruckten Medien zu kompensieren. Dass das aber sehr oft kontraproduktiv ist, haben einige erst nach dem Konkurs eingesehen, andere noch garnicht.

EDIT2 damits nicht noch mehr OT Posts werden:



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wer AdBlocker nutzt, arbeitet auf  Zahlschranken oder auf die Einstellung der Seite hin.



Ganz einfach, wer zu aggresive Werbung benutzt, arbeitet auf Nutzerschwund und Adblock hin.

Stimmt beides. Bringt keinen weiter.


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2014)

Ganz einfach, wer AdBlocker nutzt, arbeitet auf Zahlschranken oder auf die Einstellung der Seite hin.


----------



## AnnEBrand (30. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wer AdBlocker nutzt, arbeitet auf Zahlschranken oder auf die Einstellung der Seite hin.



Vollkommen richtig, die verrichtete Arbeit muß entlohnt werden, als Print Leser von PCGH tue ich dies auch.

Ich habe jetzt ca 2-3 Monate ohne AdBlocker gelebt um auf einer Seite eine gewisse Funktion nutzen zu können. Nach ein paar Jahren mit AdBlocker war ich über die Penetranz die sich bei der Werbung eingeschlichen hat regelrecht entsetzt. Wir reden hier nicht von auffälligen bunt leuchtenden Werbebannern die auf der Seite plaziert sind, damit könnte ich leben. Es geht um separate Fenster die sich öffnen nur weil man in eine Suchbar hinein klickt, Fenster die einen Teil des Seiteninhalts verdecken und keinen Knopf zum schließen haben oder einen optischen Knopf oben rechts im Bild der aber auf die Werbeseite führt wärend der wirkliche Knopf als Text winzig unter der Werbung steht, etc.

Am konkreten Beispiel der PCGH Seite: Die Telekom Werbung die das untere drittel des Monitor bedeckt und wenn man zum schließen drüberfuhr verschwand sie bis man die Maus wieder aus dem Feld wegbewegt hat. Man mußte von unten rechts den kürzesten Weg zum Button nehmen um sie zu schließen. Die Werbeumrandung die gelegentlich das Seiten Layout zerschossen hat bis die Seite nach ein paar refreshs wieder normal angezeigt wurde. Oder die Werbung für ein Spiel die einfach in Vollbild über die Homepage gelegt wird...

Ich bin generell bereit mit Werbung zu Leben, solange ich das recht habe sie zu ignorieren. In dem Moment wo die Werbung aber so aggressiv ist das es nervt und mich beim Surfen behindert ist das für mich nicht akzeptabel. Und nach meiner Odyssee ohne Adblocker kann ich nur zu dem Schluß kommen das es inakzeptabel ist. Sicherlich gibt es viele Seiten die Werbung in einem gesunden Maß einbauen und zu unrecht darunter leiden aber ohne AdBlocker zu surfen ist einfach eine Zumutung geworden.

Um auf den Quote zurückzukommen. Sicherlich besteht das Risiko das AdBlocker diese Konsequenzen für uns bedeuten, jedoch sind diese Konsequenzen auch für die "Gegenseite" gültig. Die Werbung bezahlt den Betreiber einer Homepage Butter und Brot, wenn das Angebot aber aufgrund solcher Werbemethoden nicht oder nur durch das blocken der Werbung in Anspruch genommen wird liegt der Schwarze Peter nicht nur bei dem bösen User der einen AdBlocker verwendet.


Zum Theme neues Homepage Design: 

Einfach Nein!


----------



## Cuddleman (30. November 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Bestimmt sind sie das. Bedenke aber auch mal, wie viele (bekloppte) Leute Adblock benutzen.
> 
> *Warum springt dich auf diversen Internet Seiten immer mehr Werbung an? Weil sich die Betreiber der Websiten finanzieren müssen. Wenn man z. B. Adblock benutzt, wird meistens selbst unaufdringliche Werbung geblockt. Dadurch, dass weniger Leute dann Werbung sehen, wird logischerweise auch weniger angeklickt, und die Website Betreiber müssen noch mehr Werbung schalten um einen kleinen Teil ihrer Kosten damit zu decken.*
> 
> ...



Ich schicke dir dann folglich meinen ganzen erhaltenen Werbemist, auch den nicht aufdringlichen, vielleicht kann ich dann eine Spende in meines Jungen Haushaltskasse finanzieren!

Nun mal im Ernst!

Es gab mal Zeiten, da ging das auch ohne den massiven Werbeeinsatz.
 Außerdem ist erwiesen, das Werbung den Umsatz der Produkte nicht wesentlich steigert. 

Würden die wirklich gute Produkte herstellen, dann bleibt das viel besser in den Köpfen gespeichert, hält das die Endverbraucher/Käufer länger bei der Stange und rekrutiert durch realitäsbezogene Empfehlungen neue Kunden.

Verschlimmbesserungen eines Produkts bewirken jedoch das Gegenteil, außer bei den hirnlosen Fan's, die glauben das ihr Produkt, mit jeder Modifikation, immer noch das Beste ist.
Ein Produkt wirklich vernünftig zu verbessern, das beherrschen ganz offensichtlich nur sehr Wenige(!!!), der riesige Rest wirbt hauptsächlich nur mit falsche Versprechungen.
Erfreulicherweise, besteht die hauptsächliche Werbung bei PCGH, aus Produkten, die sich auch thematisch, zum Themenbereich PCGH's, verknüpfen lassen, d.h. man findet also sehr selten, eher garnicht eine Kaloderma-Werbung, oder für den Lifter. 

Davon mal abgesehen, wird gerechter Weise, für mich die Entscheidung offengehalten, durch den Einsatz eines Adblocker's, ob ich die Werbung erhalten möchte, oder Nicht.

Eine adäquate Preisgestaltung der PCGH-Heft-Serien, kann die Werbemenge schon deutlich reduzieren, aber es setzt auch eine mindestens gute Qualität der Inhalte voraus, die m.M.n. immer noch gegeben ist.

Das selbe kann man auch für den Online-Auftritt gestalten.

Zuviele solcher Unternehmen, sind jedoch hauptsächlich mit einen Löwenanteil durch Werbeeinahmen finanziert und haben ihr Geschäftsmodell, von Anfang an, auch so ausgerichtet.

CB ist mit Abstand, das aller beste Beispiel, wo deren Tageszeitung ein Verhältnis von 40 zu 60, tagesweise auch 30 zu 70, hat, was den Inhalt zur genutzten Werbefläche angeht.
Davon ist man bei PCGH weit entfernt!
Wenn man dann noch den wirklich wahren, nicht schlagzeilenträchtigen Inhalt, als Grundlage bei CB nimmt, ist das Verhältnis erschreckender Weise nur noch 5 zu 95.

Witziger Weise ist der Onlineauftritt nicht wesentlich mehr mit Werbung beeinflußt, als bei PCGH, wenn Adblock ausgeschaltet ist.

Trotzdem ist es für meinen Geschmack noch zu viel. 
Im PCGH-Sonderheft zur IT-History, war es optimal.

Neu Frage an PCGH, weshalb läßt sich mit der Eingabetaste der Text nicht vernünftig in eine neue Zeile verrücken?
Die Markierung ist wie gewohnt am Satzanfang vor den ersten Buchstaben platziert, doch bei betätigen der Enter-/Eingabetaste versetzt sich der Cursor hinter den ersten Buchstaben und nur der nachfolgende Text wird eine Zeile tiefer gesetzt.
 Der vorher erste Buchstabe, verbleibt jedoch am selben Ort.
Abhilfe geht nur, wenn ich zwischen Cursor und den ersten Buchstaben ein Leerfeld lasse. 
Dann gelingt es den kompletten Text in eine neue Zeile zu verschieben. (siehe Anhänge, die immernoch jeder einzeln hochgeladen werden müssen)

In anderen Foren tritt dieser umständliche Handhabungseffekt nicht auf!
Ich hoffe, das es nicht nur bei mir so ist, das wäre wohl Zufall, da ich bei verschiedenen PC und Notebooks das gleiche Problem habe, auch was die anderen, in diesem Thread, aufgezählten Probleme angeht.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. November 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Bestimmt sind sie das. Bedenke aber auch mal, wie viele (bekloppte) Leute Adblock benutzen.
> 
> Warum springt dich auf diversen Internet Seiten immer mehr Werbung an? Weil sich die Betreiber der Websiten finanzieren müssen. Wenn man z. B. Adblock benutzt, wird meistens selbst unaufdringliche Werbung geblockt. Dadurch, dass weniger Leute dann Werbung sehen, wird logischerweise auch weniger angeklickt, und die Website Betreiber müssen noch mehr Werbung schalten um einen kleinen Teil ihrer Kosten damit zu decken.
> 
> ...




ja sollte es bei mir auch.ich nutze nur eigentlich sehr gerne die app , da dort null werbung rumläuft.
das mann werbung schalten muss um diese seite zu finanzieren , ist vollkommen verständlich.
nur sie ist so penetrant und aufdringlich das mann genötigt wird den adblocker zu nutzen.
auf dem handy ist es noch schlimmer. da kannst teilweise den mist nicht mal mehr ausschalten. weil der schließen button irgendwo im nirvana verschwunden ist, aufgrund der neuen strukturierung und formatierung der seite.
mit dem handy auf die seite gehn , aktuell no way.


----------



## h_tobi (30. November 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Bestimmt sind sie das. Bedenke aber auch mal, wie viele (bekloppte) Leute Adblock benutzen.
> 
> @meckerer gegen Werbung
> 
> Ich kann euch verstehen, finde es selbst ja auch nicht toll, aber fasst das Problem doch an der Wurzel an und benutzt keinen Adblocker.



Da sieht mann mal, das es noch (bekloppte) Leute gibt, die sich den Müll hier geben und den Mist noch unterstützen!

Ich bin seit Anfangszeiten sowohl beim Heft als auch danach bei der Website dabei und habe anfänglich überhaupt keinen Adblocker genutzt.

Dank der guten T-Com hatte ich damals nen kleinen 2000er DSL Anschluss und musste damit mehr schlecht als recht auskommen.

Irgendwann hatte ich aber dank der stetig steigenden Werbeflut auf einigen Webseiten so üble Ladezeiten, das ich mich schlau gemacht habe,
wie mann die Bandbreite optimieren kann. Mittlerweile habe ich DSL 32000 und könnte die Werbung sogar wieder aktivieren.......

.....aber als mich dann noch die ersten Flashfilmchen mit voller Laustärke aus meinem 5.1 System empfangen haben, hattte ich damals gehandelt.

Deshalb nutze ich seit einigen Jahren Adblock und werde es NIE WIEDER im Web deaktivieren. Andere Seiten sind da auch nicht viel besser.

Für mich ist die penetrante und massive Werbung mittlerweile ein generelles Problem, das nur noch mit totalem Boykott behoben werden kann.

Vlt. denken dann die ganzen Werbefuzzies mal über ihr Verhalten nach.

PS: Für mich persönlich stellt die neue Webseite eine Optimierung der Werbeflächen auf PCGH dar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2014)

Um ehrlich zu sein, zahl ich lieber für eine Seite mit News und Tests und hab dafür keine oder nur minimalste Werbung, als diese miese Werbung zu haben.
AddBlock ist auch nur bedingt eine Lösung.
Aber ohne FlashPlayer läufts eh alles besser


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2014)

*AW: Testen Sie jetzt die neue PCGH-Webseite - alle Infos zum Betatest*



DaStash schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht Thilo, allerdings wurden die beiden Bereiche vorher von der Aufteilung gleich behandelt, jetzt sind die teaser Beiträge 2/3 und die News-Ticker nur noch 1/3 breit. Ansich vielleicht nicht so schlimme, wenn dann nicht noch die Bilder in den teaser Bereich wären, welche nun vollenst dafür sorgen, dass das Auge obwohl nicht gewollt, immer vom Ticker zum teaser Bereich springt. 50/50 von der Aufteilung wäre besser. Vielleicht könnt ihr das mal in einer ruhigen Minute ausprobieren.
> 
> MfG



50:50 geht leider nicht, aber danke, ich komme dem Verständnis und der Lösung jetzt etwas näher.


----------



## Cuddleman (30. November 2014)

Danke erst mal an den willigen Dennis Reisdorf.

Es geht offensichtlich doch, man kann etwas ändern, wenn man will.
 Der Ansatz ist erst mal grundsätzlich, von meiner Seite her, zu begrüßen, nur warum ist das immer noch so Blaß? (siehe Anhang)
Sind die kräftigeren Farben ausgegangen, oder Warum?


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2014)

Der Screen ist von pcgames.de nicht pcgh.de.


----------



## Cuddleman (30. November 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der Screen ist von pcgames.de nicht pcgh.de.



Stimmt, aber dort schwimmt man in der selben Soße mit den selbigen Problemen!


----------



## fire2002de (30. November 2014)

kann man es dem User nicht selbst überlassen ob er das neue "tolle" Design nutzen möchte oder lieber das alte was auch noch entspannt lesbar gewesen ist?


----------



## Cuddleman (30. November 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob SFT noch ein altes Design nutzt, aber das ist doch schön entspannt zu lesen.

Im Screen sieht es zwar unscharf aus, aber die Website gibt live mehr Auskunft.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2014)

So, damit das Ganze eine quantitative Komponente kriegt, habe ich entgegen meiner Ankündigung doch das nächste Wochenende hier verbracht und folgende Umfrage erstellt: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...e-redesign-eure-meinung-zum-neuen-design.html

Bitte zahlreich teilnehmen und gut durchlesen. Das, was da jetzt rauskommt, ist die Grundlage für alles Weitere. Ich hoffe, das ist in eurem Sinne.


LIKE-FUNKTION, die 1000ste: Ja, die ist aktuell deaktiviert. Nein, das war nicht geplant. Nein, wir können nichts dafür. Ja, sie soll und wird wiederkommen. Vermutlich schon kommende Woche.


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

Ich habe meinem Körper gestern extra mit großem finanziellen Aufwand Gift zugeführt  um den Anstrengungseffekt beim lesen zu erhöhen.  Jetzt kann ich gerade voll nachvollziehen wenn jemand sagt dass die grauen Anfangszeilen in den Meldungen Kopfschmerz verursachen. Die sind tatsächlich deutlich unangenehmer als der Rest des Textes.


Spoiler



Ja, Alkohol ist Gift und in Form von Glühwein nicht soo billig


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2014)

*AW: Testen Sie jetzt die neue PCGH-Webseite - alle Infos zum Betatest*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> 50:50 geht leider nicht aber danke, ich komme dem Verständnis und der Lösung jetzt etwas näher.


*gefällt mir*

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist. Wenn ich mit meinem Tablet auf mein shortcut Kontrollzentrum zugreifen oder aber im Kontrollzentrum bin und aktualisierte, dann schließt sich ziemlich oft der Browser und ich muss den Link erneut aufrufen. Darüber hinaus ist es im Forum nicht möglich auf den Namen zu klicken und anschließend das dropdown zu nutzen, da sofort auf das Profil geswitched wird. So komme ich innerhalb des Forums nicht mehr auf abonnierte Themen.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2014)

Den Problemen mit Tablets müssen wir nachgehen. Da weiß ich leider überhaupt nicht, woher die Probs kommen, zumal die PC Games seit Juni diesen neuen Forenstyle im Einsatz hat. Aber da ist das Forum in die Seite "integiert" und keine eigene Subdomain wie bei PCGH.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (30. November 2014)

Ich kann kaum mehr die Schrift im Forum lesen. Was ist da los?

Bei mir sieht das jetzt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche Buchstaben sind irgendwie fett, manche dünn und ausgefranst. Das tut richtig weh beim Lesen


----------



## locojens (30. November 2014)

Hi Mädels. Bin auch mal wieder am schauen hier und muss feststellen das sich auf der Startseite NULL geändert hat. Also nehme ich mal an das es hier wirklich Latte ist was die User sich wünschen (also die alte Startseite).
Naja solange diese Krüppelseite Online ist werde ich dann maximal noch das Forum nutzen. Siehe zig Beiträge über diesem hier "The älder Scrolls" oder so ähnlich.

MfG Jens!


----------



## Softy (30. November 2014)

Manche meine Rankinglisten sind linksbündig, obwohl sie auf mittig eingestellt sind: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...king-3dmark-2013-fire-strike-ultra-added.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html

Wäre schön, wenn ja mal jemand drüberschauen und das richten könnte, sieht irgendwie doof aus sonst  Danke schonmal 

edit: hier auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...r-ssd-ranglisten-thread-no-1-1290-punkte.html


----------



## hanssx2 (30. November 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Manche meine Rankinglisten sind linksbündig, obwohl sie auf mittig eingestellt sind:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...king-3dmark-2013-fire-strike-ultra-added.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html
> ...



alle sind bei mir linksbündig, auch wenn ich eine selbst erstelle, spielt es keine Rolle, welche Einstellung ich wähle es endet immer in linksbündigkeit


----------



## Softy (30. November 2014)

Manche sind nicht ganz linksbündig, z.B. Firestrike Ultra Single GPU oder Icestorm Extreme Single GPU. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## TempestX1 (30. November 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> die PCGH-EXTREEME App ist nicht mehr nutzbar. immer nur noch permission denied.
> Wann wird das wieder gefixt ?
> ihr geht einem mit der "Hey nutze doch bitte die APP" tierisch auf den sack. sobald ich mit dem smartphone versuche eure seite zu nutzen , wird mann von werbung sowas von dermaßen zugebombt.


Habe auch das Problem.

Beim neuen Design verstehe ich auch nicht warum die echten News in eine kleine Spalte auf der rechten Seite gequetscht werden, während in der linken Spalte eher (in meinen Augen) unnütze "Nachrichten" (falls man das so nennen kann) angezeigt werden. Eigentlich müssten diese beiden Bereiche ihre Spalten tauschen.
Zwar gibt es noch www.pcgh.de/News/ ,aber es ist doch nicht Sinn und Zweck das der Nutzer die eigentliche Seite selbst "zerpflücken" muss um an die Infos komfortabel ranzukommen (statt www.pcgh.de nur noch www.pcgh.de/News/ und www.extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ ).

Ich hoffe das ändert sich noch.


----------



## Lukystrike (30. November 2014)

Also ich lese euch viel auf dem Smartphone und da ist mir aufgefallen das mit dem alten Template viel Text in guter Größe lesbar war. (LG G2 @ Chrome). Mit dem neuen Template lädt die Seite schlechter und macht mir in Chrome das lesen viel anstrengender (doppel tap auf den text zum zoomen kommt durcheinander weil werbung nachgeladen wird). Das Blättern durch eure Bildgalerien mit Text klappt damit irgendwie auch nicht mehr

Auf meinem 24" 1080p Schirm wirkt mir alles ein wenig zu groß .. naja wollte eigentlich sowieso einen 16:10 Schirm kaufen auch wenn diese laut Herstellern nicht im Trend liegen


----------



## SpLiNtEx (1. Dezember 2014)

Also ich finde die neue Seite sehr unübersichtlich, ich finde jetzt garnichts mehr und die Seite ist jetzt sehr Textlastig.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2014)

Was suchst du denn?

MfG


----------



## Arthax (1. Dezember 2014)

Ist schon bekannt wann das Design wieder geändert wird um wieder mehr Besucher anzulocken?^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2014)

So, ich habe mal im Zusammenarbeit mit Webdev eine neue Version der Startseite gebaut, die deutlich tickerlastiger ist. Aber natürlich ist das noch nicht 100 Prozent sauber gestyled.

Wäre das ein Weg für euch? Bitte um zahlreiches Feedback.

Und bitte an den Quickpoll denken, wir haben erst 70 Teilnehmer.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=365400


----------



## Bunkasan (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal im Zusammenarbeit mit Webdev eine neue Version der Startseite gebaut, die deutlich tickerlastiger ist. Aber natürlich ist das noch nicht 100 Prozent sauber gestyled.
> 
> Wäre das ein Weg für euch? Bitte um zahlreiches Feedback.
> 
> ...




Sehr, sehr fein! Jetzt noch die dämliche Leiste oben wieder pinnbar machen, noch ein wenig an Schriftgröße arbeiten, um dem Todesscrolling entgegenzuwirken, ein ansprechenderes Design und 

Ach ja, und wenn der Teil der News vorm Doppelpunkt fett wäre, würde es den Walloftexteffekt sehr vermindern, imho.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal im Zusammenarbeit mit Webdev eine neue Version der Startseite gebaut, die deutlich tickerlastiger ist. Aber natürlich ist das noch nicht 100 Prozent sauber gestyled.
> 
> Wäre das ein Weg für euch? Bitte um zahlreiches Feedback.
> 
> ...





Geht in die richtige Richtung. Ich denke für viele User wäre es "gewohnter", wenn die Ticker rechts stehen und die selektierten News auf der linken Seite. Das Aufteilungsverhältnis ist insgesamt perfekt. 

p.s.: Worin unterscheidet sich das Layout jetzt eigentlich zur Tickerseite??

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Geht in die richtige Richtung. Ich denke für viele User wäre es "gewohnter", wenn die Ticker rechts stehen und die selektierten News auf der linken Seite. Das Aufteilungsverhältnis ist insgesamt perfekt.
> 
> p.s.: Worin unterscheidet sich das Layout jetzt eigentlich zur Tickerseite??
> 
> MfG



Die Unterschiede sind überschaubar im Moment. Wir experimentieren halt a weng. So richtig rund sieht das für mich aber noch nicht aus


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind überschaubar im Moment. Wir experimentieren halt a weng. So richtig rund sieht das für mich aber noch nicht aus


Stellt den Ticker mal auf die rechte Seite und links dann die teaser-Artikel mit Bild. Wie beim Heft-Archiv layout, teilt ihr dann die Bereiche gleich auf. Die Bilder der teaser Artikel stellt ihr dann kleiner dar, so habt ihr mehr Vorschautext. Begrenzt die Anzahl der teaser-Artikel ein wenig und positioniert darunter die User-News und co.. Ich denke das würde passen. Wenn ich Zeit hätte würde ich das mal layouten aber das geht leider nicht.

MfG


----------



## uka (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Änderung gefällt mir persönlich schon mal sehr gut - nur der Header stört mich etwas. Können hier noch die Zoom-Fehler behoben werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur bei 100%, 50% oder 150% (und 200%) sind die Zoom-Stufen korrekt (Chrome aktuelle Version).


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal im Zusammenarbeit mit Webdev eine neue Version der Startseite gebaut, die deutlich tickerlastiger ist. Aber natürlich ist das noch nicht 100 Prozent sauber gestyled.



Ich weiß, man kann es nie allen recht machen, aber ich finde das jetzt deutlich schlechter, als die alte Lösung. 

Wieder nur Textwüste. Schade.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Main gefiel mir zwar vorher besser, aber da bin ich wohl eine Ausnahme.
Aber irgendwie stört es mich, dass der Hintergrund (fast komplett) weiss ist.
Einen Vorschlag wie mans besser machen könnte hab ich aber gerade keinen


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal im Zusammenarbeit mit Webdev eine neue Version der Startseite gebaut, die deutlich tickerlastiger ist. Aber natürlich ist das noch nicht 100 Prozent sauber gestyled.
> 
> Wäre das ein Weg für euch? Bitte um zahlreiches Feedback.
> 
> ...



Jetzt hatte ich mich gerade ans andere Layout gewöhnt 

Ganz ohne Bildchen ist diese Tickerliste natürlich deutlich weniger schick als die andere Variante mit kleiner Liste rechts und Artikelauswahl links.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Die Änderung gefällt mir persönlich schon mal sehr gut - nur der Header stört mich etwas. Können hier noch die Zoom-Fehler behoben werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass wir solche User-"Änderungen" wie Zoomstufen abfangen können. Da wird sicher jeder Browser auch irgendwie anders verhalten.


----------



## Pulverdings (1. Dezember 2014)

Also ich war gerade positiv überrascht! So sieht das echt super aus.  

News Ticker links finde ich gut!


----------



## xNeo92x (1. Dezember 2014)

Das sieht schon mal deutlich besser aus. Jetzt noch bei den Meldungen den Anfang so "fett" und farblich markieren wie bei Gamestar, dann ist es perfekt. Naja, fast... 
Das meine ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Das sieht schon mal deutlich besser aus. Jetzt noch bei den Meldungen den Anfang so "fett" und farblich markieren wie bei Gamestar, dann ist es perfekt. Naja, fast...
> Das meine ich:



Sehr gute Idee  


edit: Ich dachte schon mein Post wurde gelöscht, aber der Herr vor mir hats einfach in 2 Threads gepostet


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal im Zusammenarbeit mit Webdev eine neue Version der Startseite gebaut, die deutlich tickerlastiger ist. Aber natürlich ist das noch nicht 100 Prozent sauber gestyled.
> 
> Wäre das ein Weg für euch? Bitte um zahlreiches Feedback.
> 
> ...



ist der Quickpoll zum Tickerdesign oder zum anderen?


----------



## John Preston (1. Dezember 2014)

Find ich auch besser. Vielen Dank.

Ich würde mir noch ein Bilder wünschen und das Artikel und News zusammen auf der linken Seiten dargestellt werden. Vielleicht Artikel noch irgendwie markieren.

So ähnlich wie bei Golem.de oder Computerbase.de

Schön das ihr die User mit einbezieht 

Gruäss JP


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ist der Quickpoll zum Tickerdesign oder zum anderen?



Im Quickpoll gehts ja bis auf die Startseite um andere Themen.


----------



## Kusanar (1. Dezember 2014)

Mit den Änderungen der letzten Tage ist die Situation jetzt etwas entspannter, danke für die schnelle Reaktion 

Öhm, nur mal so eine Zwischenfrage damit das Thema nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:
Wechselbare "Themes", die der User selbst einstellen wählen darf, sind nicht geplant, oder? Sowas Dunkles oder so??? 

Ich komm ehrlich gesagt mit diesen hellen Flächen nicht so gut zurecht. Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass das in der alten Version besser war, aber mit dem neuen Design ist das jetzt viel auffälliger und mir persönlich das Design zu flach und dadurch die Kontraste zu hart. Längere Lesesessions werden nach kurzer Zeit für meine Augen extrem anstrengend.

PS: Da ich mich hauptsächlich im Forum aufgehalten habe: wo war denn die große Ankündigung fürs neue Layout? Ich habe davon ehrlich nichts mibekommen, und das obwohl ich teilweise mehrmals täglich neue Foreneinträge durchforstet hatte...  Das nächste Mal bitte bitte an prominenterer Stelle *HERVORHEBEN*  (oder ich war tatsächlich blind, vielleicht kann mich da mal jemand aufklären)


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2014)

Hab dann mal meine Pflicht getan und ein wenig feedback abgegeben. 
Das Tickerdesign gefällt mir auf jeden Fall. Nur die Prozessorlast der Webseite empfinde ich noch immer als abartig hoch.


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal im Zusammenarbeit mit Webdev eine neue Version der Startseite gebaut, die deutlich tickerlastiger ist. Aber natürlich ist das noch nicht 100 Prozent sauber gestyled.


Deutlich besser. Danke


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Öhm, nur mal so eine Zwischenfrage damit das Thema nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:
> Wechselbare "Themes", die der User selbst einstellen wählen darf, sind nicht geplant, oder? Sowas Dunkles oder so???
> 
> Ich komm ehrlich gesagt mit diesen hellen Flächen nicht so gut zurecht. Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass das in der alten Version besser war, aber mit dem neuen Design ist das jetzt viel auffälliger und mir persönlich das Design zu flach und dadurch die Kontraste zu hart. Längere Lesesessions werden nach kurzer Zeit für meine Augen extrem anstrengend.
> ...



Hi,

richtig wechselbare Themes sind ein Mörderaufwand mindestens für die Startseite, das wäre ich jetzt nicht so der Freund von. Aber mit den Themen Kontrast, Schrift usw. beschäftigen wir uns aktuell noch. Daher auch die Umfrage.

Ja, die Ankündigung war natürlich insofern hauptsächlich auf der Startseite.


----------



## mshhms (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebes PCgameshardware Team,

die neue Seite gefällt mir gar nicht. Die Seite ist sehr unübersichtlich geworden und auch das Design/Aufbau ist doch schon lange 08/15. Auf der alten Seite hatte man wesentlich mehr Information auf einen Blick und es wirkte sehr aufgeräumt. Und jetzt..sorry, ich finds furchtbar


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Ich finde das heute etablierte Ticker-Design einen deutlichen Rückschritt gegenüber dem aufgeräumten, bebilderten und mit Kurzzusammenfassung versehenen Ansatz zuvor (also das bis gestern gezeigte, neue Design). 

Das Ticker-Design ist ok für die News-Seite. Leute, die das vorziehen, können doch auch immer die News Seite als Einsteigsseite nutzen.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2014)

mshhms schrieb:


> die neue Seite gefällt mir gar nicht. Die Seite ist sehr unübersichtlich geworden und auch das Design/Aufbau ist doch schon lange 08/15. Auf der alten Seite hatte man wesentlich mehr Information auf einen Blick und es wirkte sehr aufgeräumt. Und jetzt..sorry, ich finds furchtbar



Die alte Seite war nicht aufgeräumt sondern überfrachtet. Nur weil man sie jahrelang kannte und wusste, wo man was findet, ist sie so geschätzt worden. Objektiv war sie ein Design-Fiasko.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die alte Seite war nicht aufgeräumt sondern überfrachtet. Nur weil man sie jahrelang kannte und wusste, wo man was findet, ist sie so geschätzt worden. Objektiv war sie ein Design-Fiasko.



So siehts aus!

Die News waren so eng aneinander geklatscht ohne Trennelement, dass es aussahen wie ein Textblock. 
War auch der Grund weshalb ich andere News-Seiten genutzt habe, die nicht nur mit Text zugeballert sind


----------



## mshhms (1. Dezember 2014)

Liebes PCgameshardware Team, ich hätte da noch eine Idee. Lasst doch den User entscheiden, ob dieser die neue oder lieber die alte Seite nutzen möchte.


----------



## Guadeno (1. Dezember 2014)

Mir fehlt jetzt noch die Bildansicht im Ticker^^
Und das man absolut immer nach links/rechts scrollen kann nervt ein wenig... (Egal welche Auflösung)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2014)

So, um jetzt nicht alle möglichen Leute zu verwirren, nehme ich das Design von gestern wieder live.

Ich wollte einfach mal hören, wie ein anderes, tickerorientiertes Design ankommt. 

Wir werden jetzt weiter an den Alternativen arbeiten und euch so schnell wie möglich Ergebnisse präsentieren. Ich will eine Seite, die möglichst viel Schnittmenge mit den Meinungen hier hat. Eine gute Mischung aus Teaser und Ticker. Das haben wir bisher noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Khazar (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, um jetzt nicht alle möglichen Leute zu verwirren, nehme ich das Design von gestern wieder live.
> 
> Ich wollte einfach mal hören, wie ein anderes, tickerorientiertes Design ankommt.



Also ich persönlich fand das heute verwendete Design mit Aktuelle-Ticker links am besten. Alles war an Orten, wo es leicht zu sehen und zu verstehen war.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die alte Seite war nicht aufgeräumt sondern überfrachtet. Nur weil man sie jahrelang kannte und wusste, wo man was findet, ist sie so geschätzt worden. Objektiv war sie ein Design-Fiasko.


Finde den Fehler!

MfG


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler!



Das Wort "objektiv" ist etwas unpassend. Da sollte besser stehen: "Nach heute allgemein akzeptierten Design-Richtlinien".


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die alte Seite war nicht aufgeräumt sondern überfrachtet. Nur weil man sie jahrelang kannte und wusste, wo man was findet, ist sie so geschätzt worden. Objektiv war sie ein Design-Fiasko.



Lass uns darauf einigen, dass die Seite in die Jahre gekommen war.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Wort "objektiv" ist etwas unpassend. Da sollte besser stehen: "Nach heute allgemein akzeptierten Design-Richtlinien".


Design, akzeptiert, Richtlinien also ne, dass passt einfach nicht. Unterm Strich ist Design "immer" Geschmacksache, ein Objektiv hat dar gar nichts zu suchen. Wenn wir uns aber über Gestaltungsgrundlagen -/ Gesetze unterhalten dann kann man diverse Dinge objektiv feststellen allerdings hat das dann erst einmal mit dem Design im gesamten nichts zu tun. 

Sagen wir es einmal so, dass layout der alten Seite war gut, durchdacht und auch effektiv aber der look war altbacken, angestaubt und es war Zeit für einen relaunch. Das aktuelle Design ist zeitgemäß, passt sich den geänderten Nutzerverhalten an bzw. versucht es. Leider gibt es ja genau bei der Gruppe die man erschließen wollte große Schwierigkeiten in der Darstellung, siehe Smartphone und Tablet. Schöner wäre es sicherlich gewesen eine echte responsive Seite zu machen aber dabei stehen einem die altbackenen Werbeformen mit ihren weitestgehend statischen Inhalten im Weg, so dass das zu solch einer Kompromisslösung wie hier zu sehen führt. Ich bin gespannt wie stark PCGH das Feedback in das Redesign 2.0 mit einfließen lassen wird. 

MfG


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Dezember 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich fand das heute verwendete Design mit Aktuelle-Ticker links am besten. Alles war an Orten, wo es leicht zu sehen und zu verstehen war.



 jup


----------



## buenzli2 (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass wir solche User-"Änderungen" wie Zoomstufen abfangen können. Da wird sicher jeder Browser auch irgendwie anders verhalten.



Da habt Ihr aber Glück das mein Account noch nicht gelöscht ist.
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1713771/how-to-detect-page-zoom-level-in-all-modern-browsers
https://github.com/tombigel/detect-zoom
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Mobile/Viewport_meta_tag
http://blogs.telerik.com/aspnet-aja...s-it-break-your-page-and-how-to-avoid-it.aspx
http://www.webdeveloper.com/forum/s...-fit-with-no-scrollbars&p=1170769#post1170769
Ist halt schwer für Profis Google zu bedienen und so...ist das die Wirkung von Handystrahlungen oder so? Ich hab das immer mehr das Gefühl von Unbeholfenen umgeben zu sein.


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Ist halt schwer für Profis Google zu bedienen und so...ist das die Wirkung von Handystrahlungen oder so? Ich hab das immer mehr das Gefühl von Unbeholfenen umgeben zu sein.



Huch... auch nicht gerade freundlicher Kommentar.

Ich denke mal nicht dass Thilo das CMS selbst programmiert. Aber vielleicht kann er das ja an die richtige Stelle weiterleiten. Trotzdem kein Grund gleich so ausfallend zu werden


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> richtig wechselbare Themes sind ein Mörderaufwand mindestens für die Startseite, das wäre ich jetzt nicht so der Freund von. Aber mit den Themen Kontrast, Schrift usw. beschäftigen wir uns aktuell noch. Daher auch die Umfrage.
> 
> Ja, die Ankündigung war natürlich insofern hauptsächlich auf der Startseite.



Also ich bin es von anderen Seiten, auf denen ich am Weg bin, eigentlich so gewohnt dass ich mir wenigstens das Farbschema so einrichten kann wie ich möchte. Mindestens 2 Auswahlen hab ich da immer. Und so mörderkompliziert wäre das auch nicht, einfach ein anderes Stylesheet unterschieben -> Problem erledigt. Da wäre schon mal vielen Usern, die Probleme mit dem aktuellen Farbschema haben, geholfen. Vielleicht denkt ihr ja doch mal drüber nach, wenn die "Startproblemchen" alle behoben sind 

PS: Sorry für Doppelpost... das automatische Zusammenlegen scheint auch nicht mehr zu klappen? 
PPS: Die Threads mit ungelesenen Posts sieht man jetzt auch wieder besser


----------



## X2theZ (2. Dezember 2014)

@topic
Mir gefällt die neue Website ausgesprochen gut. Nach ein paar Tagen Eingewöhnungsphase fühle ich mich beim Browsen durch die Seite schon sehr wohl 
Am ersten Tag ist das natürlich nicht so gewesen. Das ist aber ganz klar dem natürlichen Wesen eines Menschen geschuldet. Er ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier. ^^
Die Artikel sind wesentlich besser dargestellt bzw. präsentiert und man hat das Gefühl, dass sie jetzt auch wirklich der Mittelpunkt der Seite sind.
Wenn man im alten Design eine News aufgerufen hat, hatte man immer das Gefühl, dass man den Bildschirm nach dem Artikel absuchen muss.

Das Redesign ist euch wirklich gelungen und deshalb gibts von mir auch ein klares 

Einziger Kritikpunkt, der aber jetzt nicht wirklich was mit dem Redesign zu tun hat und auch schon beim alten Design Thema war, ist, dass ihr
euch, wenn schon nicht für die Redakteure selbst die Zeit zum Korregieren da ist, einen Lektor anschaffen solltet. Was mir teilweise für
Tipp- bzw. Rechtschreibfehler unterkommen, geht auf keine Kuhhaut ^^
Mir ist schon klar, dass es bei der heutigen "währe"-Generation aussichtslos scheint, aber in gewisser Weise habt ihr doch eine Vorbildwirkung


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2014)

So, ich habe schon mal eine erste Entscheidung für euch, die weitreichende Konsequenzen hätte.

Ich habe hier drei verschiedene Schriftarten, Lato, Arial (diese Schrift haben wir auf der alten PCGH-Seite verwendet) und Verdana (die hatten wir im Forum).

Wofür würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

Quickpoll:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...lche-schriftart-fuer-pcgh-de-nicht-forum.html

Vergleichsgrafiken (interaktiv)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-Webseite-Brands-157180/Specials/PCGH-Betatest-1139362/


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Dezember 2014)

Also ich muss doch sagen, in den Artikeln macht sich die neue, aktuelle Schriftart schon positiv bemerkbar. Das Schriftbild ist deutlich klarer und neutraler, einfach besser lesbar. Vor allem die Zeilen wirken irgendwie besser getrennt. Also ich bin ganz klar für die neue Schriftart.

Im Forum wirkt die Schriftart dagegen etwas seltsam. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das die selbe Font wie auf der Main ist?


----------



## controlDE (2. Dezember 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr aber Glück das mein Account noch nicht gelöscht ist.
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1713771/how-to-detect-page-zoom-level-in-all-modern-browsers
> https://github.com/tombigel/detect-zoom
> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Mobile/Viewport_meta_tag
> ...



Kannst du auch was ohne Google?? Ziemlich arm so was!


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2014)

Wäre es möglich, das ihr auf der Main auf dem grauen Balken ganz oben ein Kontrollzentrum-Zahnrad einbaut?

Muss so immer über mein Profil in das Kontrollzentrum, etwas umständlich.


----------



## Bragidonar (3. Dezember 2014)

Bitte eure Seite mal unter ChromeOS testen .....
Da sieht sie ein wenig komisch aus und man kann die Überschriften nicht richtig lesen .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also ich muss doch sagen, in den Artikeln macht sich die neue, aktuelle Schriftart schon positiv bemerkbar. Das Schriftbild ist deutlich klarer und neutraler, einfach besser lesbar. Vor allem die Zeilen wirken irgendwie besser getrennt. Also ich bin ganz klar für die neue Schriftart.
> 
> Im Forum wirkt die Schriftart dagegen etwas seltsam. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das die selbe Font wie auf der Main ist?



Im Forum ist tatsächlich dieselbe Schrift eingebaut. Hier mache ich vermutlich heute noch eine Umfrage zur Schriftart analog zur Main.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, das ihr auf der Main auf dem grauen Balken ganz oben ein Kontrollzentrum-Zahnrad einbaut?
> 
> Muss so immer über mein Profil in das Kontrollzentrum, etwas umständlich.



Momentan kommt man durch einen Klick auf den User-Namen auf das Profil - dieser Link könnte aber auch auf das Kontrollzentrum gehen, sofern gewünscht. Wäre das eine Option?


----------



## BigBubby (3. Dezember 2014)

Dafuer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich auch!


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2014)

Sofern es nur die Main betrifft, wäre ich auch dafür.

Wie steht es hiermit? --> 



Softy schrieb:


> Manche meine Rankinglisten sind linksbündig, obwohl sie auf mittig eingestellt sind:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...king-3dmark-2013-fire-strike-ultra-added.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Momentan kommt man durch einen Klick auf den User-Namen auf das Profil - dieser Link könnte aber auch auf das Kontrollzentrum gehen, sofern gewünscht. Wäre das eine Option?


Definitiv. Das eigene Profil interessiert einen selbst ja eher weniger.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Sofern es nur die Main betrifft, wäre ich auch dafür.
> 
> Wie steht es hiermit? -->



Das habe ich als Bug für Web-Dev angelegt. Ich weiß aber nicht, wann das gefixed wird.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Momentan kommt man durch einen Klick auf den User-Namen auf das Profil - dieser Link könnte aber auch auf das Kontrollzentrum gehen, sofern gewünscht. Wäre das eine Option?


Ich bekomme da ein sich öffnendes Menü beim Mouseover - ohne Klick. Da drin sind Profil (Profil) und Einstellungn (Benutzerkontrollzentrum) getrennt anwählbar. What's not to like?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Man kann ja trotzdem den Usernamen anders verlinken


----------



## X2theZ (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Momentan kommt man durch einen Klick auf den User-Namen auf das Profil - dieser Link könnte aber auch auf das Kontrollzentrum gehen, sofern gewünscht. Wäre das eine Option?



auch definitiv dafür!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Ticket an Web Dev ist raus.


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das habe ich als Bug für Web-Dev angelegt. Ich weiß aber nicht, wann das gefixed wird.



Vielen Dank


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2014)

Jaja, ich gehöre zu dem bösen Web-Dev und will sicher nur nichts ändern.  Nein, aber mal ernsthaft - auf Community-Seiten erwarte ich aus Gewohnheit beim Klick auf meinen Nickname, dass ich in meinem Profil lande, nicht in irgendwelchen Einstellungen. Aber Änderung ist kein Problem.


----------



## Kusanar (3. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jaja, ich gehöre zu dem bösen Web-Dev und will sicher nur nichts ändern.  Nein, aber mal ernsthaft - auf Community-Seiten erwarte ich aus Gewohnheit beim Klick auf meinen Nickname, dass ich in meinem Profil lande, nicht in irgendwelchen Einstellungen. Aber Änderung ist kein Problem.



Es stimmt, dass sich das eingebürgert hat. Trotzdem habe ich das für mich noch nie verstanden. Die am häufigsten Funktionen sollten leicht erreichbar sein und da fällt eher das Kontrollzentrum als die eigenen Seite drunter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Es stimmt, dass sich das eingebürgert hat. Trotzdem habe ich das für mich noch nie verstanden. Die am häufigsten Funktionen sollten leicht erreichbar sein und da fällt eher das Kontrollzentrum als die eigenen Seite drunter.



So sehe ich das auch. Benutzerkontrollzentrum wird bei mir die ganze Zeit geklickt. Auf mein Profil dagegen seit Jahren nicht, wozu auch?


----------



## Kusanar (3. Dezember 2014)

Schön übrigens, dass ihr auch auf so "Belanglosigkeiten" wie das Webseiten-Icon Rücksicht genommen habt. Sieht jetzt wieder so aus wie früher und definitiv um Welten besser als das zwischenzeitliche Icon 

Einzig die Icons in der Kopfleiste sehen noch etwas zu flach aus. Ein klein wenig 3D-Effekt oder eine andere Art der Hervorhebung würde da nicht schaden (auch wenn der Trend wieder zurück zu 2D bzw. flachen Designs im Allgemeinen geht ... siehe Win8 - 10 oder Android 5). Ist halt wie so oft eine Geschmacksfrage.

PS: Dass im Antworten-Feld jetzt automatisch der letzte Beitrag zitiert wird, ist neu und so gewollt, oder? Bzw. wenn der letzte Beitrag von mir ist, taucht automatisch mein kompletter Text nochmal im Antworten-Feld auf...


----------



## BigBubby (3. Dezember 2014)

Bei der aktuellen Fullscreenwerbung (die grün/schwarze, thema vergessen) kann man das schließen erst anklicken, wenn die animation voll durchgelaufen ist... Muss ich jetzt wirklich Addblock wieder anschmeißen müssen?


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Bei der aktuellen Fullscreenwerbung (die grün/schwarze, thema vergessen) kann man das schließen erst anklicken, wenn die animation voll durchgelaufen ist... Muss ich jetzt wirklich Addblock wieder anschmeißen müssen?



Falscher Thread und bitte die Werbung-Melden-Funktion in solchen Fällen verwenden. 


*Edit* Der Link im Nickname auf der Startseite ist angepasst.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich klau den Webdevils () hier mal die guten News und sage: Die Verlinkung auf das Kontrollzentrum über die Main ist umgesetzt.

Wehe, das will jetzt jemand wieder anders.

Edit: Waahh, der ZAM war schneller, der Sack!


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2014)

Die noch viel bessere Nachricht ist, dass es den "Gefällt mir"-Button wieder gibt. 

Edit: Wohl zu früh gefreut. Nun ist er wieder weg.


----------



## X2theZ (3. Dezember 2014)

Anders rum hats aber auch irgendwie Vorteile..... ne Spaß xD

Das ganze könnte man jetzt für den Link hinterm Nickname im Forum selbst auch noch machen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die noch viel bessere Nachricht ist, dass es den "Gefällt mir"-Button wieder gibt.
> 
> Edit: Wohl zu früh gefreut. Nun ist er wieder weg.



Er ist fast wieder da... Morgen wohl. Endgültig


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die noch viel bessere Nachricht ist, dass es den "Gefällt mir"-Button wieder gibt.
> 
> Edit: Wohl zu früh gefreut. Nun ist er wieder weg.



Wir mussten nur noch mal schauen, wie es vorher aussah. ^^


----------



## Rarek (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit: Waahh, der ZAM war schneller, der Sack!



so kennt man dich ja noch nicht...


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (3. Dezember 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> Das ganze könnte man jetzt für den Link hinterm Nickname im Forum selbst auch noch machen


Im Forum ist ja das Zahnrad bereits direkt mit dem Kontrollzentrum verlinkt. Und es gibt einen Link im User-Menü. Damit hätten wir dann den gleichen Link dreimal da oben


----------



## X2theZ (3. Dezember 2014)

danke Tobias! Wo ist jetzt der Gefällt mir-Button, wenn man ihn braucht? ^^
Dass das Zahnrad direkt ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum führt, hab ich schlicht übersehen.
Mit der Änderung der Verlinken beim Klick auf den User-Namen wollt ich nur die Usability steigern. Dann hätte man sich das runterfahren mit der Maus gespart.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jaja, ich gehöre zu dem bösen Web-Dev und will sicher nur nichts ändern.  Nein, aber mal ernsthaft - auf Community-Seiten erwarte ich aus Gewohnheit beim Klick auf meinen Nickname, dass ich in meinem Profil lande, nicht in irgendwelchen Einstellungen. Aber Änderung ist kein Problem.



Unser Kontrollzentrum dient halt nicht nur Einstellungen, sondern ist über die Abonnements auch der individualisierte Zugang zum Forum - auch für mich der meistgenutzte Link.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Unser Kontrollzentrum dient halt nicht nur Einstellungen, sondern ist über die Abonnements auch der individualisierte Zugang zum Forum - auch für mich der meistgenutzte Link.



Ist schon lange passiert.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Momentan kommt man durch einen Klick auf den User-Namen auf das Profil - dieser Link könnte aber auch auf das Kontrollzentrum gehen, sofern gewünscht. Wäre das eine Option?



Das wäre definitiv eine Option


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die noch viel bessere Nachricht ist, dass es den "Gefällt mir"-Button wieder gibt.



Also meiner Meinung nach bringt der Like-Button mittlerweile mehr Nach- als Vorteile. 

Ich als jemand, der schon ein paar Tausend Likes angesammelt hat, kann sagen, dass es für vernünftige Posts so gut wie keine Likes gibt, für Gebashe, Provokationen und OT-Posts hagelt es Likes. Daher werden manche User (früher mich eingeschlossen) zu eben solchen Posts verführt, die dann zu weiteren OT-Posts führen und daher nicht wirklich zielführend sind.

Also mich würde es nicht stören, wenn der Like Button nicht mehr kommen würde.


----------



## DaStash (3. Dezember 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach bringt der Like-Button mittlerweile mehr Nach- als Vorteile.
> 
> Ich als jemand, der schon ein paar Tausend Likes angesammelt hat, kann sagen, dass es für vernünftige Posts so gut wie keine Likes gibt, für Gebashe, Provokationen und OT-Posts hagelt es Likes. Daher werden manche User (früher mich eingeschlossen) zu eben solchen Posts verführt, die dann zu weiteren OT-Posts führen und daher nicht wirklich zielführend sind.
> 
> Also mich würde es nicht stören, wenn der Like Button nicht mehr kommen würde.


Deshalb ja auch ein dislike Button um eben solche Posts markieren zu können. 
vote4it! 

MfG


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2014)

Ein Dislike Button würde mit Sicherheit zu noch mehr Spam als der like-Button führen


----------



## DaStash (3. Dezember 2014)

Nein, der hebt nur die ungerechtfertigten likes auf. 

MfG


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2014)

Das glaubst aber auch nur Du  Wenn der Verfasser des Posts mit dem dislike Button nicht einverstanden ist (was in so ziemlich allen Fällen so sein dürfte), geht erst recht die Post ab


----------



## DaStash (3. Dezember 2014)

Jep, aus 4 ungerechtfertigten likes kann man dann durch drei korrigierenden dislikes das Ergebnis relativieren und so Schadensbegrenzung betreiben.  

MfG


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2014)

Achso, Du meinst, dass es dann gar nicht getrennt angezeigt wird (also Post xx erhielt xx Likes und xx Dislikes), sondern direkt die Likes von den Dislikes getilt werden? Geht imo auch nicht, dadurch würde man den Like-Klicker ja bevormunden.


----------



## DaStash (3. Dezember 2014)

Deine Variante wäre in jedem Fall die spannendere.  Mein war net so ernst gemeint.

Ich würde das gerne mal testweise ausprobieren. 

MfG


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2014)

Man könnte ja mal die Mods fragen, ob sie in den letzten Tagen ohne like Button weniger Aufwand mit dem Löschen von Spam etc. hatten


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2014)

Dislikes führt, entschuldigt die Wortwahl, meist zu Arschlochverhalten. ^^ Das wird es vermutlich nicht geben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

So, es gibt nun zum Startseitendesign eine Umfrage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...tseiten-anordnung-waere-euch-am-liebsten.html

Bitte zahlreich teilnehmen, jetzt gilt es.


----------



## orca113 (3. Dezember 2014)

Schon gemacht


----------



## Bragidonar (3. Dezember 2014)

Bitte eure Seite auch mal unter ChromeOS testen bzw anpassen....
Die Überschriften sind teils nicht vollständig zu lesen  !


----------



## Fantom (3. Dezember 2014)

Muss diese graue Navigationsleiste sein, die nimmt schnell sehr viel platz ein wenn man die seite vergrössert, versucht mal ein gerät mit kleinem bildschirm, wie nexus 7 oder 12/13 zoll notebook


----------



## Fantom (3. Dezember 2014)

ich finde die leiste dick und hässlich, jeder will eine leiste, da bleibt bei 16:9 kein platz mehr


----------



## Rarek (4. Dezember 2014)

bleibt das "Gefällt mir", oder ist das nur ein Optiktest?


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe 3247 neue Gefällt mir erhalten...


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich habe 3247 neue Gefällt mir erhalten...


Wow, dann ist ja ein Drittel deiner Posts gehaltvoll. 
Bei mir ändert sich die Zahl andauernd.

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wow, dann ist ja ein Drittel deiner Posts gehaltvoll.
> Bei mir ändert sich die Zahl andauernd.
> 
> MfG



Ja, es kamen jetzt noch 500 oder so nachgetröpfelt


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2014)

Kommt noch ein Gesamtzähler für die Gefällt mir Klicks?

MfG


----------



## izah (4. Dezember 2014)

Oben Rechts war immer ein link zu pcgames.de, den hätt ich gern wieder.


----------



## bullebernd79 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich kannte auch nix ab am neuen Design find es einfach nur furchtbar.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (5. Dezember 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Manche meine Rankinglisten sind linksbündig, obwohl sie auf mittig eingestellt sind


Tabellen in zentrierten Absätzen sind jetzt wieder mittig.

Manche Deiner Tabellen wie Firestrike Multi/Single GPU haben einen Einzug, den solltest Du entfernen (INDENT im Quellcode).


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2014)

Super  Danke für den Hinweis, da werde ich mich heute abend mal drübermachen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2014)

Könntet ihr vielleicht mal die Schriftart vergrößern und verdeutlichen?

Bin zwar keine 50, aber trotzdem sieht das furchbar aus.


----------



## Amon (6. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass diese "Sprechblasen" die anzeigen dass es neue Beiträge in einem Forum gibt ziemlich hell sind und deswegen kaum auffallen. Könnt ihr die mal ein wenig dunkler machen?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. Dezember 2014)

Meine zwei wichtigsten Wünsche: Markierbarkeit in Chromium-Browsern ermöglichen, bessere Performance (surfe auf meiner HD 4000 und will auch damit flüssiges Scrolling haben! Das schafft ja selbst die Hightech-Seite von RSI besser...) und NATIVER 16:9-Support!


----------



## BoMbY (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich nehme an wegen des mehr als bescheidenen Standard-Fonts unternehmt Ihr nichts mehr? Ich frag mich echt, wer solche unterirdischen Designentscheidungen trifft ...

Edit: Hier Bilder:

http://i.imgur.com/Rs19lpX.png
http://i.imgur.com/eTgJALh.png


----------



## zerrocool88 (7. Dezember 2014)

Was ist mit der blöden app????


Ich kann keine Nachrichten lesen schreiben oder geschweige denn irgendwas in dieses Forum schreiben. Ich bin 90% der Zeit mit der App im Forum unterwegs aber sie ist Einfach unbrauchbar und sowas für ein PCGH Forum Find ich ziemlich schwach.


----------



## Shona (7. Dezember 2014)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Was ist mit der blöden app????
> 
> 
> Ich kann keine Nachrichten lesen schreiben oder geschweige denn irgendwas in dieses Forum schreiben. Ich bin 90% der Zeit mit der App im Forum unterwegs aber sie ist Einfach unbrauchbar und sowas für ein PCGH Forum Find ich ziemlich schwach.


Tapatalk sag ich nur die eigene App wird schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert


----------



## zerrocool88 (8. Dezember 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Tapatalk sag ich nur die eigene App wird schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert



und das finde ich echt traurig irgendwie....


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2014)

Wo bei Tapatalk habe ich eine kompakte Übersicht aktuellen Forenthreads von PCGHX? Kann man die lästige Bigpictue Bildvorschau in Artikelübersichten abstellen?

MfG


----------



## MG42 (8. Dezember 2014)

Habe meinen Konsum auf der Hauptseite weiter reduziert, beschränke mich jetzt nur noch auf das Forum, aber leider stört das Design immer noch. Zielgruppe verfehlt. Schade.


----------



## Dennisth (8. Dezember 2014)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Ich nehme an wegen des mehr als bescheidenen Standard-Fonts unternehmt Ihr nichts mehr? Ich frag mich echt, wer solche unterirdischen Designentscheidungen trifft ...
> 
> Edit: Hier Bilder:
> 
> ...



ClearType mit den richtigen Einstellungen und schon ist die Schrift sauber und SCHARF. Jaja bei Zoom 150%+ fängt es an unschaft zu werden aber naja 

Ich habe selber zu XP Zeiten alles ohne Cleartype gemacht weil es da übertrieben war, aber zu Widnows 7+ Zeiten nie wieder ohne.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2014)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> und das finde ich echt traurig irgendwie....


Ja, aber leider nicht zu ändern.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2014)

Morgen bin ich übrigens wieder im Office, dann werden alle Umfragen ausgewertet und die Ergebnisse analysiert. Ab morgen wird dann an den gewählten Startseiten-Anordnungen und den Schriften gearbeitet.


----------



## Quantor (8. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich übrigens wieder im Office, dann werden alle Umfragen ausgewertet und die Ergebnisse analysiert. Ab morgen wird dann an den gewählten Startseiten-Anordnungen und den Schriften gearbeitet.



Und daran müsstet Ihr auch noch arbeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Poppt seit heute ständig bei mir auf und lässt sich nicht schließen (iPad 4) unter Safari...


----------



## MisterJo (8. Dezember 2014)

Opera 12.17 lädt endlos mit der neuen Webseite, Scrollen geht nicht mehr, auch nicht auf dem Tablet. Ist eher Alpha denn Betatest...


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2014)

feedback: 
Ich finde es leicht verwirrend das ihr für News unterschiedliche Layouts benutzt. Das layout mit dem Fließtext linksbündig gefällt mir optisch besser, allerdings kann ich nachvollziehen das es für Inhalts starke Artikel weniger gut geeignet ist. Wäre es da nicht besser gleich das breite Layout als Standardlayout zu nehmen?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Dezember 2014)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Opera 12.17 lädt endlos mit der neuen Webseite, Scrollen geht nicht mehr, auch nicht auf dem Tablet. Ist eher Alpha denn Betatest...



Das kommt aus der Technik.

"Opera 12 ist ein veralteter Browser und wird nicht mehr unterstützt, da in der Opera-12-Rendering-Engine einfach zu viele HTML5-Features fehlen. Wir unterstützen Opera ab Version 15, erschienen am 02.07.2013."

Das mag jetzt bitter klingen, aber wir können wirklich nicht jeden Browser in jeder Version unterstützen.


----------



## Markus Wollny (9. Dezember 2014)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Opera 12.17 lädt endlos mit der neuen Webseite, Scrollen geht nicht mehr, auch nicht auf dem Tablet. Ist eher Alpha denn Betatest...



Opera 12 ist ein veralteter Browser, der von uns nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt werden kann und selbst vom Hersteller allenfalls noch Patches für kritische Sicherheitslücken erhält. Wichtige HTML5- und JS-Features fehlen, die in allen anderen aktuellen Browsern vorhanden sind. Um diese Unzulänglichkeiten herumzucoden wäre einerseits ein unverhältnismäßig hoher Aufwand und würde andererseits zusätzliche JavaScript-Polyfills erfordern, die den Code für alle unnötig aufblähen. Opera 15 ist bereits im Sommer 2013 erschienen, die aktuelle Version ist Opera 26 vom 20.11.2014.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Dezember 2014)

Nur um mal wieder anzumerken wie besch...en die ganzen Artikel zu lesen sind 
So sieht ein ganz normaler Akrikel auf meinem Notebook-Display mit Standard 1366x768 Bildpunkten aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das grenzt meiner Meinung schon an *Verarschung am User* 
Kann man die Schrift und den Zeilenabstand noch größer machen?
Sollen sich jetzt alle ein 4K-Display kaufen damit man die Seite wieder halbwegs vernünfitg lesen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Dezember 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Opera 12 ist ein veralteter Browser, der von uns nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt werden kann und selbst vom Hersteller allenfalls noch Patches für kritische Sicherheitslücken erhält. Wichtige HTML5- und JS-Features fehlen, die in allen anderen aktuellen Browsern vorhanden sind. Um diese Unzulänglichkeiten herumzucoden wäre einerseits ein unverhältnismäßig hoher Aufwand und würde andererseits zusätzliche JavaScript-Polyfills erfordern, die den Code für alle unnötig aufblähen. Opera 15 ist bereits im Sommer 2013 erschienen, die aktuelle Version ist Opera 26 vom 20.11.2014.



...und der noch immer wichtige Komfort-Features fehlen, die selbst Opera 5 schon hatte 
( "" bezogen auf die Cropera-Entwicklungspolitik. Das alte Versionen eines 1.x% Browsers nicht gesondert unterstützt werden, muss man akzeptieren)

ungeachtet dessen @mister joe:
Bei mir sieht es nach <2 Sekunden wie im Anhang dargestellt aus. (Opera 12.16). Es dauert zwar noch etwas, bis diverse Werbe-Plug-Ins nachgeladen sind, aber die Seite lässt sich normal nutzen. Außer der verschobenen Bilder auf der Start und der nervigen IVWGallery scheint es keine grundsätzlichen Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit dem einzig wahren Opera zu geben. Mir fehlen die nötigen Webdev-Kenntnisse, um weitergehende Fehler bei dir einzugrenzen, aber die Suche nach einer Lösung könnte sich lohnen.


----------



## h_tobi (9. Dezember 2014)

Mir gehen mal wieder die Cookies eurer "Werbe"Videos auf den Keks.

Wenn mann nicht angemeldet ist und irgendeinen Artikel von der Main aufruft, kommt mindestens 1 Cookieabfrage Marke

kjfgsay<iu fgw8a75zr3456ztnckufdsg uasrtchhhtvcn yxhrgvucba65vnuv y<xh.....damoh.pcgameshardware.de  

noch besser, wenn man ein Video anklickt, dann kommen diese Drekcs Cookies im hunderter Pack! an 

Frage: Was hast du heute gemacht?
Antwort: 8000 Cookies auf PCGH.de abgelehnt 

So langsam habe ich die Faxen dicke, mal eben zwischendurch Eure Seite ansurfen OHNE sich anzumelden
 kann man sich mittlerweile schenken. Klasse, dass dieses Phänomen auf allen Computec Seiten auftritt. 

Ich muss mich wirklich nach Alternativen umsehen um mal eben zwischendurch ein paar News zu lesen.
 Traurig aber war....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem Android Smartphone ist PCGH nicht mehr nutzbar. Opera mobile oder Android browser läd endlos.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Dezember 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nur um mal wieder anzumerken wie besch...en die ganzen Artikel zu lesen sind
> So sieht ein ganz normaler Akrikel auf meinem Notebook-Display mit Standard 1366x768 Bildpunkten aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo- Danke fürs Feedback.

Der von Dir erwähnte Artikel ist eben KEIN normaler Artikel. Sondern das Tages-Feature. Davon gibt es nur einen Artikel am Tag und der ist entsprechend für größere Bildschirme optimiert.

Eine normale News sieht so aus: Galax GTX 970 EXOC Infinity Black: Niedriges Spulenfiepen für 380 Euro

Schönes Beispiel dafür, dass man es keinem Recht machen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Dezember 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Tapatalk sag ich nur die eigene App wird schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert



Das war nie "unsere eigene App". Wenn der Entwickler aufhört, müssen wir halt wechseln. Das kann man uns ja nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen.


----------



## Homerclon (9. Dezember 2014)

Warum startet die Videos in den "Video-Artikel" wieder automatisch?
Jetzt darf ich wieder jedes mal die Tabs durchspringen um die Videos anzuhalten, damit ich nicht mehrere Videos simultan höre, während ich noch einen Artikel lese / ein anderes Video sehe.


----------



## Pry_T800 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo PCGH Team, ich nutze ein Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 mit Android 4.2.2, als Browser nehme ich den Android Browser und manchmal den Firefox. Seitdem ihr das Layout geändert habt, nervt es einfach nur noch die PCGH.de Seite zu besuchen. Es dauert jetzt ca doppelt solange, bis die Seite völlig geladen ist( ca 20 bis 30s) und das ganze mit einem LTE Internetanschluss 7,2 Mbit und einen 6 Mbit Festnetzanschluss, jeweils mit vollem WLAN Empfang!
Desweiteren, fehlen sämtliche Umlaute, die sind einfach nicht da! Und immer noch kann man Videos nicht direkt abspielen, das Fenster bleibt einfach Schwarz

Eure "beta" Mobile Seite (wann soll die bloß mal fertig sein) ist absolut keine Alternative für ein Tablet, es fehlen einfach zu viele Inhalte.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es mal verschiedene Layouts zur Auswahl gäbe und endlich die Videos funktionieren, denn euer YouTube Channel hinkt immer hinterher. 

Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an der Computerbase Seite, die funktioniert top! Und eure Seite sieht ja nun fast genauso aus, vorallem das Forum


Bitte bessert da nach!


Cu der Pry


----------



## StefanStg (9. Dezember 2014)

Was habt ihr denn jetzt wieder gemacht? 
Wenn ich jetzt auf mein Profil gehe wird mir nichts mehr Angezeigt. Jetzt muss ich jedesmal auf "Pinnwand" klicken damit ich was sehe


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der von Dir erwähnte Artikel ist eben KEIN normaler Artikel. Sondern das Tages-Feature. Davon gibt es *nur einen Artikel am Tag* und der ist entsprechend* für größere Bildschirme optimiert.*
> 
> Eine normale News sieht so aus: Galax GTX 970 EXOC Infinity Black: Niedriges Spulenfiepen für 380 Euro



Aber sicher!

Der verlinkte Artikel sieh bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist natürlich ein himmelweiter Unterschied 

Wenn der Galaxy-Artikel NICHT für "große" Schirme angepasst ist dann möchte ich nicht die Schrift der Artikel sehen die es SIND. 
Ist das dann 50 Punkt und man hat nur mehr 8 Zeilen auf einem ganz normalen Bildschirm.

Iet es hier eigentlich keinem bewußt das es noch hunderttausende Notebooks mit einer 1366x768er Auflösung gibt?
Das Lesen der Seite ist damit eine PEIN.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2014)

Deshalb gibt man heutzutage Schriften in em an, damit sie mit der Bildschirmgröße entsprechend mitskalieren. 

MfG


----------



## vossi_3 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo PCGH Webseitenentwickler,

gibt es noch eine Chance dass ihr die Performance (beim Scrollen) der PCGH Seite optimiert ?
Ich habe eure Seite immer gerne besucht und mit dem neuen Design habe ich auch keine Probleme.
Was mich stört ist das extreme Ruckeln beim Scrollen, welches seit dem Redesign vorhanden ist. So macht das Lesen keinen Spaß mehr.
Dieses extreme Ruckeln beim Scrollen tritt übrigens nur auf pcgameshardware.de und pcgames.de auf.
Ich habe es mit Seiten der Mitbewerber verglichen, die übrigens auch nicht mit Werbung geizen, und dort scrollt es sich butterweich.
Das Forum hier läuft übrigens problemlos.

Browser: IE 11
OS: Win 8.1 64bit
Auflösung: 1920x1080


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe irgendwie ein ganz anderes Problem...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der IE11 macht an meinem Arbeitslaptop irgendwie ziemlichen Mist. Zieht den Font falsch an und lädt die Symbole falsch...


----------



## Kusanar (10. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm... ich hab hier 11.0.9600 vom IE und bei mir sehen die Fonts alle OK aus... Da die Fonts ja anscheinend aus dem Web geladen werden, liegt das Problem eher an deiner Konfig. Hast du NoScript laufen? Dreh das mal ab und probier nochmal, vielleicht liegt ja das Problem.


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. Dezember 2014)

Keine Ahnung was die Bluecoat Firewall alles filtert und blockt, darauf habe ich keinen Einfluss. Witzigerweise ging es aber letzte Woche noch?! Codierung ist Unicode.

Das Forum hat auch den falschen Font... aber um ehrlich zu sein finde ich die Schrift sogar besser leserlich


----------



## Ion (10. Dezember 2014)

"Gefällt mir" ist ja inzwischen wieder da.
Aber es fehlt im Thread oben rechts noch die Übersicht aller "Gefällt mir Beiträge".


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

Bin sicher das dies ebenso wieder eingebaut wird


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Iet es hier eigentlich keinem bewußt das es noch hunderttausende Notebooks mit einer 1366x768er Auflösung gibt?
> Das Lesen der Seite ist damit eine PEIN.



Die surfen aber nicht auf PCGH.de. Hier gibt es einen extrem hohen Anteil Full HD (+)-Nutzer. Aber ich finde jetzt schon, dass der Galax-Artikel gut aussieht.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die surfen aber nicht auf PCGH.de. Hier gibt es einen extrem hohen Anteil Full HD (+)-Nutzer. Aber ich finde jetzt schon, dass der Galax-Artikel gut aussieht.


Toll, ihr wisst also das die meisten solche Auflösungen nutzen, macht die Seite aber für 4:3.


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Bin sicher das dies ebenso wieder eingebaut wird



Sobald es vom Hersteller des Plugins verfügbar ist. Zumindest gibt es eine Aussage von Mitte des Jahres, dass sie das als Feature einbauen wollen. Ich hoffe, dass dauert nicht mehr zu lange.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

Das aber keinen schöne Nachricht ! Das Feature ist ein absolutes muss !


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Dezember 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll, ihr wisst also das die meisten solche Auflösungen nutzen, macht die Seite aber für 4:3.



Dat muss ja - für die ganzen "Profis" welche PCGH mit Ipads ansurfen 

Aber man redet eh gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## MasterOlli (10. Dezember 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll, ihr wisst also das die meisten solche Auflösungen nutzen, macht die Seite aber für 4:3.



Ich finde die Seite auch extrem schlecht gestaltet und im total falschen Format !! 4:3 ist doch Müll


----------



## Rarek (10. Dezember 2014)

ja, aber... aber... aber... das ist doch DAS Werbeformat...


----------



## Solotalent (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich war mit dem alten Design vollkommen zufrieden, finde das neue einfach zu unübersichtlich (könnte auch einfach nur zu sehr ans alte gewöhnt sein) und auch nicht sonderlich schick. Das neue Design erinnert mich irgendwie an die Australis Firefox Geschichte, worüber ich mich immernoch aufrege, und ich möchte mich ungerne aufregen wenn ich hier surfe.

Gibt es vielleicht ein Opt-out aus dem neuen Design?


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Dezember 2014)

Bis jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht. Wird es vermute ich auch nicht geben!


----------



## Grestorn (10. Dezember 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll, ihr wisst also das die meisten solche Auflösungen nutzen, macht die Seite aber für 4:3.




Für die, die es immer noch nicht kapiert haben: 16:9 ist für EIN Fenster viel zu breit und unergonomisch. Das ist absolut nichts neues, sondern wird Dir jeder, der Webseiten designed, bestätigen können. 

16:9 spielt seine Stärken dann aus, wenn man mehrere Elemente nebeneinander platziert. Das Browser-Fenster auf die volle Breite aufzuziehen ist jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Rarek (10. Dezember 2014)

und warum? Das Forum ist sehr gut auf 16:9 lesbar (von der schriftart mal abgesehen), also kanns daran doch wohl nicht liegen, oder doch?


----------



## kbyte (10. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Für die, die es immer noch nicht kapiert haben: 16:9 ist für EIN Fenster viel zu breit und unergonomisch. Das ist absolut nichts neues, sondern wird Dir jeder, der Webseiten designed, bestätigen können.
> 
> 16:9 spielt seine Stärken dann aus, wenn man mehrere Elemente nebeneinander platziert. Das Browser-Fenster auf die volle Breite aufzuziehen ist jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll.



Schön und gut, aber wenn der Großteil des Klientels auf 16:9-Monitore mit 1080p o. ä. setzt ist das doch unerheblich...


----------



## pedi (11. Dezember 2014)

ich denke man kann hier schreiben was man will, es interessiert keinen"da oben"
den meisten usern gefällt das nicht.
hätten die "da oben" einen arsch in der hose, wäre das alte, beliebte design schon wieder da.
offensichtlich hält man es hier auch mit dem motto" friss oder stirb" hab das zwar schon mal geschrieben, aber egal, ebenso wie wie die negative meinung über diese neue forumgemurkse.
scheisst niemend-traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin 

Wenn ich mich einlogge, kommt erstmal diese Meldung : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss also erstmal das extreme.pcgameshardware.de rauslöschen, damit es funktioniert. Wäre schön, wenn man diesen Bug noch beseitigen könnte.


----------



## Kusanar (11. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Für die, die es immer noch nicht kapiert haben: 16:9 ist für EIN Fenster viel zu breit und unergonomisch. Das ist absolut nichts neues, sondern wird Dir jeder, der Webseiten designed, bestätigen können.
> 
> 16:9 spielt seine Stärken dann aus, wenn man mehrere Elemente nebeneinander platziert. Das Browser-Fenster auf die volle Breite aufzuziehen ist jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll.



Sei mir jetzt nicht böse, lieber Grestorn, aber wie, wo und was ich auf 16:9 aufblase ist wohl immer noch meine Sache. Ich hab mit EINEM Fenster auf 16:9 überhaupt keine Probleme, weder beim Lesen, Schreiben, noch sonst irgendwie. Wenn ich mir jetzt mal vorstelle, ich müsste meine Texte hier im Forum auch in so einem mickrigen Bereich links des Schirms schreiben... da hab ich alle Nase lang einen Zeilenumbruch und ich muss unendlich scrollen bis ich endlich mal alles im Thread gelesen habe, was dann auf einer Seite Platz hätte.

Die meisten Monitore heutzutage haben nicht zum Spass das 16:9 oder 16:10 Format.

Hier im Forum hab ich wenigstens knapp 3/4 der Breite zur Verfügung. Bei den Artikeln auf der Hauptseite sind es weit unter 2/3 Bildschirmbreite die übrig bleibt, das ist in meinen Augen (und anscheinend auch für viele Andere hier) einfach nur Platzverschwendung und stört den Lesefluß extrem.


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wenn ich mich einlogge, kommt erstmal diese Meldung :
> 
> ...



GNA. Das ist so sporadisch, dass es bescheiden zu reproduzieren und zu fixen ist. Aber ist notiert. Vermutlich überschreibt das SEO-Zeug hier den Wert für die "Return URL". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Sei mir jetzt nicht böse, lieber Grestorn, aber wie, wo und was ich auf 16:9 aufblase ist wohl immer noch meine Sache. Ich hab mit EINEM Fenster auf 16:9 überhaupt keine Probleme, weder beim Lesen, Schreiben, noch sonst irgendwie. Wenn ich mir jetzt mal vorstelle, ich müsste meine Texte hier im Forum auch in so einem mickrigen Bereich links des Schirms schreiben... da hab ich alle Nase lang einen Zeilenumbruch und ich muss unendlich scrollen bis ich endlich mal alles im Thread gelesen habe, was dann auf einer Seite Platz hätte.
> 
> Die meisten Monitore heutzutage haben nicht zum Spass das 16:9 oder 16:10 Format.
> 
> Hier im Forum hab ich wenigstens knapp 3/4 der Breite zur Verfügung. Bei den Artikeln auf der Hauptseite sind es weit unter 2/3 Bildschirmbreite die übrig bleibt, das ist in meinen Augen (und anscheinend auch für viele Andere hier) einfach nur Platzverschwendung und stört den Lesefluß extrem.


Schalte mal den Adblock aus, dann hast du keine 2/3 mehr übrig. 

MfG


----------



## Seebaer (11. Dezember 2014)

Im Vergleich zum ersten Versuch ist die Seite jetzt absolut OK.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Dezember 2014)

Der Gedanke, kurze Zeilen als lesefreundlich zu etablieren liegt unabhängig von Computec und/oder PC Games Hardware darin begründet, dass das Auge bei ausreichend kurzen Zeilen sich kaum bewegen und nicht neu fokussieren muss. Das soll in der Theorie für einen besseren Lesefluss sorgen. Nicht umsonst werden quasi alle Zeitungen, Zeitschriften etc. pp. im Mehrspaltendruck aufgelegt.


----------



## Kusanar (11. Dezember 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Schalte mal den Adblock aus, dann hast du keine 2/3 mehr übrig.
> 
> MfG



Hab Disconnect laufen, kein Adblock  mal davon abgesehen dass die Firmenfirewall schon mehr als die Hälfte der Werbung nicht durchlässt.


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2014)

Tja, dann schalte mal bei Gelegenheit die Werbung ein, dann weißt du Bescheid.  Ansonsten hat ja Carsten völlig zutreffend erklärt warum es nicht sinnvoll ist Texte einfach auf Bildschirmbreite zu skalieren, jedenfalls nicht bei Mengentexten.

MfG


----------



## Kusanar (11. Dezember 2014)

Selbst wenn ich Disconnect abdrehen würde (bzw. PCGH(X) auf die Whitelist setzen würde), hätte ich immer noch keinerlei Werbung hier, da diese schon von der Firmenfirewall verschluckt wird. Auf anderen Seiten siehts lustigerweise nicht so aus, so manch eine Werbung schlingelt sich da trotzdem durch...

Aber ist mir eigentlich auch Latte, ich bin zu 90% im Forum unterwegs und da ist es mit der Bildschirmbreite OK so.


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2014)

Wohnst du in der Firma? 

MfG


----------



## Kusanar (11. Dezember 2014)

Quasi  wenn ich auf einen Full-Compile warte, der gut 30min dauert, dann hab ich eben nix besseres zu tun in der Zwischenzeit 

Im Gegensatz dazu habe ich zu Hause meist besseres zu tun als zu surfen. Liegt aber wohl auch am Nachwuchs...


----------



## vossi_3 (11. Dezember 2014)

Bin ich denn der Einzige hier, der mit dem IE 11 diese schlechte Scrollperformance auf der neuen PCGH Seite hat ?


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Dezember 2014)

vossi_3 schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige hier, der mit dem IE 11 diese schlechte Scrollperformance auf der neuen PCGH Seite hat ?



In der Arbeit wo die Werbung automatisch geblockt wird nicht, daheim mit Leistungsstärkerem Notebook und Werbung an schon.

Aber die Werbung kostet auch bei Opera verdammt viel Leistung. Ich habe das schon im Thema zur Kritik der Werbung bemängelt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Dezember 2014)

Muss eigentlich dieser automatische Videostart sein??? Oder kann man diesen deaktivieren???


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2014)

kbyte schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber wenn der Großteil des Klientels auf 16:9-Monitore mit 1080p o. ä. setzt ist das doch unerheblich...



Für das Webseiten-Design zählt nicht die Größe des Monitors, sondern die der Seitendarstellung. Browser-Elemente, Widgets, Tools, Funktionsleisten, etc. verkleinern den Viewport, vom Arbeiten mit mehreren Fenstern ganz zu schweigen. (Aero Snap => oftmals wird nur die halbe Bildschirmbreite genutzt.) Außerdem kann sich eine Webseite nicht ausschließlich nach der Mehrheit richten. Ein 1900 Pixel breites Design mag die 1920er-Fraktion genauso freuen, wie ein 1200er Design die 1280er Notebooknutzer. Aber während letzteres Design in breiteren Fenstern nur etwas Platz verschwendet, ist die breite Fassung auf kleineren Bildschirmen überhaupt nicht mehr nutzbar. Und unsere Nutzer surfen auch nicht nur am heimischen FHD-Spiele-PC, sondern auch mit dem Laptop, Tablet oder schlicht in der Mittagspause am Arbeitsplatz, wo dann zwei oder drei 19" Dispalys stehen.


----------



## Rarek (11. Dezember 2014)

vossi_3 schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige hier, der mit dem IE 11 diese schlechte Scrollperformance auf der neuen PCGH Seite hat ?


der rest kriegt auch Firefox oder chrome gestellt ^^bzw hat es auf'm Rechner (ich habe z.B. ie deinstalliert)

@Torsten
bei mir auf Arbeit kriegt keiner weniger als 3 26'er schirme


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2014)

Bitte keine Abwerbeversuche. Ich habe doch erst vor ein paar Monaten bei PCGH angefangen 
(Und mir mittlerweile eine Sammlung aus je einem 24", 23" und 22" erkämpft. Damit bin aber schon überdurchschnittlich gut ausgestattet, wenn man die Arbeitsplätze von Phil und Stö bedenkt.)


----------



## Rarek (12. Dezember 2014)

ach, bei meinem Betrieb ist es auch nötig so große/viele zu haben, da wir mit Visio Büropläne erstellen müssen und dann nach diesen das Haus verdraten müssen (Systemintegration FTW)
Da bleib du lieber bei der "Zeitung"


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich oben auf meinen Nickname klicke, kommt ne leere Seite: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (12. Dezember 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Muss eigentlich dieser automatische Videostart sein??? Oder kann man diesen deaktivieren???



Das ist wohl eher gewollt, da mit dem Videostart gefühlte 30+ Cookies auf deinem PC landen.  

Ist schon heftig, wie viele Cookieanfragen ich nun wegklicken darf, das war aber auf der alten Seite auch schon so beim Abspielen.

Für mich sind die Videos hier eh gestorben, ich suche gleich nach alternativen bei YT oder anderen Seiten.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (12. Dezember 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn ich oben auf meinen Nickname klicke, kommt ne leere Seite:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seltsam, wenn ich Dein Profil anklicke lande ich wie üblich auf der Pinnwand. Besteht das Problem bei Dir immer noch?

EDIT: Im Firefox habe ich das gleiche Problem, aber nicht im Chrome. Was zum Geier??

EDIT2: Jetzt passt es bei mir im Firefox auch wieder. Isch werd bekloppt.


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir tritt das Problem sowohl bei Firefox als auch bei Chrome un d  IE auf 

Ja, das Problem besteht immer noch, wobei ich Firefox gerade  nicht testen kann, weil ich in der Arbeit bin.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für das Webseiten-Design zählt nicht die Größe des Monitors, sondern die der Seitendarstellung. Browser-Elemente, Widgets, Tools, Funktionsleisten, etc. verkleinern den Viewport, vom Arbeiten mit mehreren Fenstern ganz zu schweigen. (Aero Snap => oftmals wird nur die halbe Bildschirmbreite genutzt.) Außerdem kann sich eine Webseite nicht ausschließlich nach der Mehrheit richten. Ein 1900 Pixel breites Design mag die 1920er-Fraktion genauso freuen, wie ein 1200er Design die 1280er Notebooknutzer. Aber während letzteres Design in breiteren Fenstern nur etwas Platz verschwendet, ist die breite Fassung auf kleineren Bildschirmen überhaupt nicht mehr nutzbar. Und unsere Nutzer surfen auch nicht nur am heimischen FHD-Spiele-PC, sondern auch mit dem Laptop, Tablet oder schlicht in der Mittagspause am Arbeitsplatz, wo dann zwei oder drei 19" Dispalys stehen.


Leider ist eure Seite aber auf einem tablet so überhaupt nicht nutzbar. 

MfG


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. Dezember 2014)

@Tobias: Same Problem here  Getestet mit IE11 und Chrome.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (12. Dezember 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem besteht immer noch, wobei ich Firefox gerade  nicht testen kann, weil ich in der Arbeit bin.





Löschzwerg schrieb:


> @Tobias: Same Problem here  Getestet mit IE11 und Chrome.


Problem sollte jetzt gelöst sein, da gabs noch einen Bug beim Setzen des Pinnwand-Tabs.


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

Super, jetzt funktioniert es. Vielen Dank


----------



## Quat (13. Dezember 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Leider ist eure Seite aber auf einem tablet so überhaupt nicht nutzbar.
> 
> MfG



Bei mir hat wiederum das Tablet den einzigen Browser, wo zumindest die Seite sauber aussieht und funzt.
Beim Forum sieht das dann schon etwas anders aus. Nee falsch, Aussehen ist gut aber bei der Funktionalität klemmt's.
Kommentieren geht nur "erweitert", sonnst könnte ich zwar schreiben aber die Buchstaben tauchen nicht auf. Klingt blöd, ist auch so.
Beim Zitieren gibt's auch ab und an derlei Probleme, dass teils nur der letzte Satz des Zitats übernommen wird.


----------



## Bandicoot (16. Dezember 2014)

Also ich glaub ich bin zu blöd oder hab ihr den Eintrag wo man zu allen Bildern der Community kommt nicht mehr drin. Jetzt muss man wohl wieder alles im Unterforum suchen 
Ich dachte unter dem Entrag Forum/Community/Bilder & Alben wäre was zu finden, aber das was da kommt ist eher sinnfrei.  
Könntet ihr das nicht wieder so einstellen wie es mal war und alle Links zu den Bilder da hinterlegen. 
Ich such mich teilweise immer noch blöd auf der neuen PCGH Homepage.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Dezember 2014)

Leider dauert der Umbau der Startseite länger als geplant. Ein dafür sehr wichtiger Mitarbeiter ist leider krank.


----------



## HeinzNeu (17. Dezember 2014)

Wo kann ich denn meinen Account löschen lassen? Ich finde den Thread nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Dezember 2014)

Die Suchfunktion, bestückt mit „Account löschen“ sagt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...schen-lassen.html?highlight=Account+l%F6schen


----------



## Deimos (18. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich darauf hoffen, dass die Seite eines Tages auch mit dem IE 9.0 (jaja, ich weiss... ) geniessbar wird?

Aktuell schaut das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf meinem HTC One (M8) kann ich pcgameshardware.de übrigens nicht mehr aufrufen; der Browser stürzt reproduzierbar ab. Nur das Forum geht noch (das aber besser als zuvor). Wenn ich könnte, würde ich euch den Browser noch angeben, aber ich muss mich erst mal schlau machen, wo ich Versionsnr. etc herkriege.


----------



## Löschzwerg (18. Dezember 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Kann ich darauf hoffen, dass die Seite eines Tages auch mit dem IE 9.0 (jaja, ich weiss... ) geniessbar wird?
> 
> Aktuell schaut das so aus:
> 
> ...



Mein Razr I verhebt sich stellenweise ebenfalls an der Main (Desktop Version). Installiert habe ich den aktuellsten Chrome aus dem Google App Store. Ich denke das ist abhängig davon was gerade für eine Werbung eingeblendet wird, da kommt das Smartphone einfach mit der Last nicht mehr klar.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

kann ich aktuell die Startseite schon auf ein anderes Format umstellen .. ? Hab leider noch keine Option dazu gefunden^^

Danke & Gruß,
criss


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst einfach mal (STRG+F5) drücken


----------



## Kuomo (18. Dezember 2014)

> Wir werden weiter an der Seite arbeiten und unter anderem noch eine Alternative mit drei Einzelspalten liefern.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach mal (STRG+F5) drücken



Nee, ich dachte mehr an die Alternative - habe im HP-Thread mal etwas von einer Cookie-Einstellung zur Auswahl der Alternativen gelesen - mir zu unterstellen ich könnte nicht aktualisieren


----------



## Rarek (18. Dezember 2014)

wenn du auf den News ticker gehst wird er dich fragen ob du diese Seite als Startseite gerne hättest

@Topic 
mir fehlt jetzt eig. nur noch, dass die Themenwörter etwas größer sind 
z.B.
*Steam:* Das Ende...

statt:

Steam: Das Ende...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Nee, ich dachte mehr an die Alternative - habe im HP-Thread mal etwas von einer Cookie-Einstellung zur Auswahl der Alternativen gelesen - mir zu unterstellen ich könnte nicht aktualisieren



Ah so, ja, die Newsseite wurde sogar heute schon umgebaut zur Variante, die am zweitmeisten Stimmen bekommen hat:
News-Ticker bei PC Games Hardware

Die kann man sich per Cookie nun zur Startseite machen.


----------



## radinger (18. Dezember 2014)

und wie komme ich jetzt zu den älteren news/artikeln?

wenn ich auf der startseite auf "weitere news" klicke komme ich zur "News"-Seite, die heute plötzlich vollkommen anders als gestern aussieht, aber da sehe ich noch weniger news als auf der startseite 

im moment finde ich nicht einmal die news von gestern! 

edit: ich hab mal 2 screenshots gemacht - startseite + newsseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rottweiler (18. Dezember 2014)

Eine gute Entscheidung
1A


----------



## LaK0r (18. Dezember 2014)

Hab ebenfalls am Handy (Note 3, aktuelle Chrome Version) Probleme mit der Hauptseite. Stürzt leider des öfteren komplett ab


----------



## Rollora (18. Dezember 2014)

Ahhh ENDLICH. So gefällt mir das besser. VIEL übersichtlicher. Jetzt gleich an die anderen Baustellen Jungens


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Dezember 2014)

Gleich viel aufgeräumter, und Übersichtlicher.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Dezember 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> und wie komme ich jetzt zu den älteren news/artikeln?
> 
> wenn ich auf der startseite auf "weitere news" klicke komme ich zur "News"-Seite, die heute plötzlich vollkommen anders als gestern aussieht, aber da sehe ich noch weniger news als auf der startseite
> 
> ...



Vielleicht mal Strg + F5 drücken.

Das Archiv habe ich mal neu verlinkt auf der Startseite, sollte jetzt passen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Dezember 2014)

LaK0r schrieb:


> Hab ebenfalls am Handy (Note 3, aktuelle Chrome Version) Probleme mit der Hauptseite. Stürzt leider des öfteren komplett ab



Was genau heißt bei Dir "abstürzen"?


----------



## ck0184 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hätte mir persönlich zwar eher die Version 3 mit dem stärkeren Kontrast gewünscht, auf den ersten Blick sieht das aber schon ganz gut aus.

Ich bin dafür, dass nochmal über den Kontrast abgestimmt wird. Habe die dazu gehörige Umfrage nämlich verpasst. Vielleicht ging es einigen anderen ja auch so!?


----------



## Löschzwerg (18. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was genau heißt bei Dir "abstürzen"?



Android meldet "die App reagiert nicht mehr". Chrome ist gemeint 

Hm... wenn ich die Ansicht der Startseite ändere, dann kann ich mich nicht mehr im Forum anmelden  Das Forum wirft mich dann auf die Startseite. Hat das noch wer? (26.0.1656.60)


----------



## DaStash (18. Dezember 2014)

Gefäll mir gar nicht. Die news-headlines sind viel zu dicht aufeinander gequetscht. Es fehlen auflockernde und teasernde Subheadlines. Mein Android Browser stürzt laufend ab seit dem die neue Seite online ist und wo genau kann ich jetzt die Startseite ändern?

P.s.: Der Texteditor für Kommentare ist auch ziemlich buggy auf dem Galaxy tab 10.1

MfG


----------



## Rarek (18. Dezember 2014)

es ist ja auch eine PC Seite  vll. mag sie keine Tablets mehr nach den Feedback


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2014)

Stash du hast auch schon mal sauberer geschrieben. Erst dachte ich das waere ein Kiddy gewesen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Stash du hast auch schon mal sauberer geschrieben. Erst dachte ich das waere ein Kiddy gewesen.


Ja. Ich komme dank des Texteditors nicht mehr in das Geschriebene um es zu editieren. Seit der Umstellung kann ich die Seite und das Forum mit dem tablet kaum noch nutzen. [emoji19] 

Muss das heut auf Arbeit nachholen. 

@Rarek
Hehe, dass würde ohne die ganzen Konsolennews durchaus Sinn machen. 

MfG


----------



## KaterTom (19. Dezember 2014)

Na wenigstens haben die kleinen runden Werbeeinblendungen, die mitten im Text platziert werden, jetzt einen "schließen" Button.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Dezember 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Gefäll mir gar nicht. Die news-headlines sind viel zu dicht aufeinander gequetscht. Es fehlen auflockernde und teasernde Subheadlines. Mein Android Browser stürzt laufend ab seit dem die neue Seite online ist und wo genau kann ich jetzt die Startseite ändern?
> 
> 
> MfG



Die Mehrheit der User hat entschieden. Über den Punkt diskutierte ich nicht mehr.


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2014)

Ist mir klar und akzeptiere ich auch. Sollte auch keine Aussage als Diskussionsgrundlage sein. Ich finde es nur schade, da diejenigen doch einfach auf der Tickerseite hätten einsteigen können. So drücken jetzt 1/3 2/3 ihre Ansicht auf. 
Dennoch würde der Bereich schöner und besser wahrnehmbar sein, wenn alle Tickernews zweizeilig wären und dazwischen etwas mehr Platz wäre, so dass eine bessere und unterscheidbarere Struktur zu erkennen ist. Das kleine Teaserbild am Anfang sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, ist ähnlich dem Golem Layout, gefällt mir. Aber egal, heben wir uns das einfach für den nächsten relaunch auf. 

@tablet
Bei dem Punkt sollte und muss man aber ins Detail gehen. Das hakt gerade vorne und hinten bei mir. Vorher lief es soweit gut.

MfG


----------



## KrHome (19. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der User hat entschieden. Über den Punkt diskutierte ich nicht mehr.


So wie die Seite heute morgen aussieht - Tagesnews links und etwas breiter - gefällt mir das Layout richtig gut. Kann gerne so bleiben.


----------



## Deimos (19. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was genau heißt bei Dir "abstürzen"?


Komme auch noch mal deswegen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich als Mega-Bob in Sachen Android oute; mein Browser stürzt auf pcgameshardware.de immer ab - ohne Fehlermeldung, soweit ich das beurteilen kann ("Verzeihung! Internet wurde unerwartet gestoppt.") Die Anwendung lautet "Internet" in der Version 6.5. 

Die Website läuft auf dem Mobile nur mit Chrome (wenn auch sehr langsam).

Schliesse mich btw. den Komplimenten zur Startseite an.


----------



## E-WoK (19. Dezember 2014)

Guten Tag,

Leider muss ich im Jahre 2014 (schon fast 2015) auf eine Handyversion meiner lieblings Hardware-, Softwarenewsseite verzichten. Ok, damit kann ich ja noch leben. Allerdings wird mir seit gestern Abend die Newsseite in einem absolut unbefriedigendem Zustand angezeigt. Ich habe mal einen Screenshot in den Anhang gelegt. Wie kann es denn bitte sein, dass die eigentlichen News gerade einmal 1/5 der Bildfläche einnehmen? Und das auch noch auf der Newsseite? Da bietet die Standardseite von PCGH ja bedeutend mehr Platz (ca. die Hälfte).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Dezember 2014)

An alle Android-User: Könnt ihr bitte euer Problem mit vollständigen Daten (Gerät, Android-Version, Browser + Version) posten?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Dezember 2014)

E-WoK schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Leider muss ich im Jahre 2014 (schon fast 2015) auf eine Handyversion meiner lieblings Hardware-, Softwarenewsseite. Ok, damit kann ich ja noch leben. Allerdings wird mir seit gestern Abend die Newsseite in einem absolut unbefriedigendem Zustand angezeigt. Ich habe mal einen Screenshot in den Anhang gelegt. Wie kann es denn bitte sein, dass die eigentlichen News gerade einmal 1/5 der Bildfläche einnehmen? Und das auch noch auf der Newsseite? Da bietet die Standardseite von PCGH ja bedeutend mehr Platz (ca. die Hälfte).



Wir haben die Start- und die Newsseite quasi getauscht. Das war jetzt sicher nicht elegant, aber die schnellste Lösung.

Einen klassischen Ticker gibt es beispielsweise noch hier: Classic-News zu Computer-Themen, IT-Technik und Spielen

Sorry für die Umstände. Wir werden da im neuen Jahr noch einen Umschalter für Classic nachliefern.

EDIT: Es gibt diesen Umschalter nun doch schon.


----------



## E-WoK (19. Dezember 2014)

Danke. Die Seite gefällt mir wesentlich besser.


----------



## KrHome (19. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> An alle Android-User: Könnt ihr bitte euer Problem mit vollständigen Daten (Gerät, Android-Version, Browser + Version) posten?


Mit dem *Moto G, Android 4.4.4, Chrome 39.0.2171.93* gibt es neuerdings absolut keine Probleme mehr. Die Website wird genauso wie auf dem Desktop dargestellt.

(Die alte Version eurer Seite vor ein paar Tagen lief mit o.g. Smartphome+Browser sehr buggy - es gab viele Darstellungsfehler, man konnte nicht nach rechts und links scrollen etc.)


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben die Start- und die Newsseite quasi getauscht. Das war jetzt sicher nicht elegant, aber die schnellste Lösung.
> 
> Einen klassischen Ticker gibt es beispielsweise noch hier: Classic-News zu Computer-Themen, IT-Technik und Spielen
> 
> ...



Bravo! Mit dem deutlich in den Vordergrund gerückten Newsticker ist die PCGH wieder meine Hauptanlaufstelle für Neuigkeiten rund um Hardware und PC Spiele.


----------



## Rarek (19. Dezember 2014)

man müsste jetzt nur noch "Newsticker" und "Classic" tauschen und dann wäre der Wechsel kommplett


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Dezember 2014)

Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz so klar, warum die Videoempfehlungen im rechten Block so weit oben gesetzt sind. Imo würden da die beliebesten Forenthreads, die neuesten Quickpolls, Lesertests und Specials mehr Sinn machen.

Zumindest ist mit dem großen Ticker der Funktionalitätsgedanke bei PCGH wieder eingekehrt. Da sage noch mal einer, die Jungs wären beratungsresistent... 


Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: warum sind eigentlich manche Tickermeldungen dick geschrieben und andere nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Dezember 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: warum sind eigentlich manche Tickermeldungen dick geschrieben und andere nicht?



Das sind eben Highlightings für besonders spannende Sachen.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das sind eben Highlightings für besonders spannende Sachen.


Also so quasi eine redaktionelle Vorauswahl?


----------



## Master-Thomas (19. Dezember 2014)

Eine Veränderung muss eine Verbesserung sein!, ist sie dass? Was mich betrifft-Nein. Ich fand die alte Seite gut, ich fand mich zurecht und es war alles da was ich brauchte.


----------



## Rarek (20. Dezember 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> ...



Mir kommt es so vor als sei der Beitrag überlesen worden...
Ich habe nämlich noch kein indirektes "nein" o.ä. vernommen

ps. wenn ich auf "Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen" gehe, wie kriege ich jenes Zitat dann in meine Antwort?


----------



## Homerclon (20. Dezember 2014)

Indem du auf "+ _Antworten_" klickst, und nicht die _Direktantwort_ verwendest.


----------



## Rarek (21. Dezember 2014)

die erweiterte Antwort verwende ich so oder so, nur wie kommt das Zitat da rein?
wenn ich z.B. deinen Beitrag auswähle, dann kommt davon nichts im Editor an...
edit:

ahh ich habe den Knopf gefunden, zwischem all dem Blau ist der gut Getarnt...
ich bin bisher immer im Direkt Anworten feld auf erweitert gegangen...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Dezember 2014)

Ist schon etwas nervig @PCGH.


----------



## locojens (23. Dezember 2014)

Noch immer ist die Seite mit OSX und Opera 12.15 nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## BigBubby (23. Dezember 2014)

Opera 12.15 wird wohl leider nichts passieren. Wie beim mobilen wohl auch...


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir ist mit Opera 12 die komplette Main _KURSIV_! Grässlich


----------



## Quat (24. Dezember 2014)

Ah zitieren geht wieder, mit Opera 12.17


----------



## mattinator (24. Dezember 2014)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Aktuell scheint es nur wenige Millisekunden zu sein, die man Zeit hat um den Zeiger von "News" (etc.) auf das Dropdown-Menü zu bewegen.
> 
> Habt ihr das Verhalten bei euch in der Redaktion/Privat-PCs nicht?
> Mir ist es jedenfalls schon von der PCGames-Seite bekannt, und auch dort sehr störend.
> ...



Bei mir (Firefox 30.0 unter Linux Mint 16) ist es so, dass ich es nicht schaffe, nach dem Dropdown des Menüs in das Untermenü zu kommen, bevor das Ganze wieder zuklappt. Damit ist die Seite praktisch nur noch über die Artikel auf den Hauptseiten oder per Suche nutzbar. Ob das schon immer so war, kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da ich meistens über die News-Artikel navigiert habe. Die Ausdauer, den ganzen Thread nach potenziellen Lösungen zu durchsuchen, habe ich jetzt nicht, evtl. kennt jemand eine schnelle Lösung. Aber nicht in der Art: "Spiel mal ein paar schnelle Shooter, dann sind auch Deinen Reflexe besser".

EDIT: Habe noch ein bisschen probiert und einen kleinen Trick gefunden, der manchmal funktioniert. Erst ein paar Sekunden nach dem Pulldown halten und dann schnell senkrecht (!) mit der Maus nach unten, aber auf keinen Fall zu weit. Erinnert mich ein bisschen an Tetris. Ich vermute auch, dass es dass von *Homerclon* oben rot markierte Problem des  des Menüs-Layouts ist. Bitte dringend beseitigen.
Bsp.:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT2: Das MEHR-Menü mit HEFT,APP,PCGH-PCS geht gleich gar nicht, da der geometrische  Abstand zwischen Menü-Kopf und dem "HEFT,APP,PCGH-PCS"-Pulldown-Menü quasi nicht ohne "Unterbrechung" erreichbar ist.


----------



## Arthax (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde immer noch das die Skalierung der Schrift absolut schlecht ist. Ebenso das man nicht auf 1920er Breite einstellen kann wie früher war.
Das alles immer so aussehen muss als ob man es mit dem Finger bedienen könnte auf seinem Handy, immerhin haben wir Mäuse und die sollten doch präzise genug sein für kleinere Darstellung^^
Muss sich noch mehr tun meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem Handy (Samsung Galaxy Note 3 mit Android 4.4.2) wird die Seite immer nur auf die halbe Bildschirmseite skaliert.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Dezember 2014)

Momentan ist die Seite zu mobil für Desktop und zu Desktop für Mobil


----------



## heizluefta (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe immer wieder Probleme mit der Darstellung von Umlauten (ä,ö,ü), zwischendurch bei Android auf meinem Galaxy Note 1, auch immer wieder Browser Abstürze und Performance Probleme. Das Galaxy Note ist up to date und alle plugins usw sind auf neuestem Stand. Seit der Umstellung eurer Website habe ich die Probleme


----------



## BigBubby (29. Dezember 2014)

Mobile haben alle Probleme damit, aber das stört hier niemanden, so lange du dich anmelden kannst.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Dezember 2014)

Nicht alle. Bei mir löppts. Sowohl auf WindowsPhone als auch auf iOS.


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir schmiert der Browser-Tab ab, sobald ich aufs 'C' für die klassische Ansicht klicke.

Win 8.1 | Chrome 39.0.2171.95 m


_edit: Sobald man den Beitrag geschrieben hat, gehts es natürlich ohne Probleme __
Darum vorerst einfach ingorieren ^^_


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Januar 2015)

Wann kommt denn die Opion für das alte, bessere Design endlich?


----------



## Rarek (3. Januar 2015)

warscheinlich garnicht... 
aber man ist ja willig es so gut wie möglich zu machen


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die Opion für das alte, _*in meinen Augen *_bessere Design endlich?



Für Dich korrigiert.


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2015)

Wichtig wäre (mir), dass das Pulldown Menü endlich korrekt funktioniert. Bisher hat sich von der Redaktion scheinbar noch niemand dazu geäußert. Gibt es eigentlich einen "Feedback-Feedback-Thread" oder irgendeine offizielle Buglist ?


----------



## BikeRider (4. Januar 2015)

Schade
Eigentlich habe ich mich auf den Classic-Bereich gefreut.
Nur wenn da trotzdem die ganzen Konsollen- Mobilfunkmeldungen und Co zu lesen sind, frage ich mich, was der Classic-Bereich bringen soll.


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2015)

Bitte die Usernews höher raufgeben (jedenfalls über die aktuellsten Forenposts).
Die Usernews waren früher mal belebt und wichtig, man las allerhand interessantes was es auf der Main nie gab aber doch zum Thema passte. Danke


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die Opion für das alte, bessere Design endlich?


Wahrscheinlich niemals mehr. Leider.


----------



## hurt- (6. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die Opion für das alte, bessere Design endlich?



Du meinst die erste Version von der neuen PCGH-Seite, oder? Die Version hätte ich auch ganz gerne zurück (optional). Gefiel mir wesentlich besser, da es einfach mehr in die aktuelle Stilrichtung des Webs passt. Auch die jetzige Newsseite stellt mich nicht wirklich zufrieden, auch wenn die etwas besser ist, als der aktuelle Standard oder die Classic Ansicht.


----------



## taks (7. Januar 2015)

Hab ich nur das Gefühl, oder sind seit dem die neue Homepage / Forum online ist mehr Besucher da?


----------



## S754 (7. Januar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hab ich nur das Gefühl, oder sind seit dem die neue Homepage / Forum online ist mehr Besucher da?



Ich hab das Gefühl, dass weniger los ist.


----------



## taks (7. Januar 2015)

Naja, ich geh eher nach dem "User online" auf der Mainpage.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind da durchschnittlich 500mehr online als vorher.

Aber ist eben nur ein Gefühl ^^


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2015)

heizluefta schrieb:


> Ich habe immer wieder Probleme mit der Darstellung von Umlauten (ä,ö,ü), zwischendurch bei Android auf meinem Galaxy Note 1, auch immer wieder Browser Abstürze und Performance Probleme. Das Galaxy Note ist up to date und alle plugins usw sind auf neuestem Stand. Seit der Umstellung eurer Website habe ich die Probleme


Jop bei mir auch.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die Opion für das alte, bessere Design endlich?



Was genau meinst Du damit?



Rollora schrieb:


> Bitte die Usernews höher raufgeben (jedenfalls über die aktuellsten Forenposts).
> Die Usernews waren früher mal belebt und wichtig, man las allerhand  interessantes was es auf der Main nie gab aber doch zum Thema passte.  Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Usernews waren auf der alten Seite viel weiter unten, btw. Aber das vergisst man leicht.


----------



## mattinator (8. Januar 2015)

@*PCGH_Thilo*
Gut, dass sich mal jemand aus der Redaktion meldet. Folgende zwei Probleme habe ich mit Firefox 30.0 unter Linux (Mint Mate 16 "Petra"), von denen das zweite auch unter Windows mit dem Firefox 34.0 existiert.
1. es existiert ein Abstand zwischen Menü-Balken und aufgeblättertem Pulldown-Bereich (im Bild rot markiertes Rechteck), wodurch beim Bewegen des Maus-Cursers in den Pulldown-Bereich dieser jedesmal wieder zugeklappt wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. wenn die Seite heruntergescrollt und das Menü mit nach unten bewegt wir, fehlt beim Aufblättern des Menü-Punktes MEHR, HEFT,APP,PCGH-PCS außer dem Text der komplette Bereich mit den Covers der aktuellen PCGH Print Ausgaben und weiterer Magazine sowie dem Untermenü (Vergleich zu Punkt 1.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: Auch wenn "Die Usernews waren auf der alten Seite viel weiter unten, btw. Aber das vergisst man leicht.", wäre es doch besser, diese weiter oben zu haben. Ihr könntet dazu mal einen Quickpoll machen. Ich vermute, die überwiegende Mehrheit wird es so wollen.


----------



## Seebaer (8. Januar 2015)

Ich habe zwar am Anfang böse rumgemosert, aber inzwischen habe ich keine Kritik mehr an der Seite.


----------



## TheSir99 (8. Januar 2015)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Schade
> Eigentlich habe ich mich auf den Classic-Bereich gefreut.
> Nur wenn da trotzdem die ganzen Konsollen- Mobilfunkmeldungen und Co zu lesen sind, frage ich mich, was der Classic-Bereich bringen soll.



Da hasst du nicht unrecht.
Sonnst sieht die Seite aber ganz gut aus.


----------



## mattinator (9. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> 1. es existiert ein Abstand zwischen Menü-Balken und aufgeblättertem Pulldown-Bereich (im Bild rot markiertes Rechteck), wodurch beim Bewegen des Maus-Cursers in den Pulldown-Bereich dieser jedesmal wieder zugeklappt wird
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin zwar kein Web-Programmierer, aber das Problem lässt sich z.B. umgehen wenn für die Main-Menüoptionen in general.css die "line-height" von 2.0rem auf 2.5rem vergrößert wird.

```
.pseudo.column, li, dt, dd {
    line-height: 2.5rem;
}
```
Das Layout sieht dadurch kaum anders aus (Firefox und Chrome unter Linux Mint Mate).

EDIT: Besser wäre die Angabe der Höhe in Pixeln, da auch die Höhe des Menüs in Pixeln definiert wird sowie die Fonts unter den verschiedenen Platformen nicht zwangsweise identisch sind:

```
.pseudo.column, li, dt, dd {
    line-height: 20px;
}
```
Mit 20 Pixeln sieht das Menü in Firefox unter Windows und Linux sowie im Chrome unter Linux identisch aus (mehr habe ich nicht getestet).


----------



## DaStash (9. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn es schon erwähnt wurde, so möchte ich mal ein Screenshot mit der Umlautproblematik zeigen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (9. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> EDIT: Besser wäre die Angabe der Höhe in Pixeln, da auch die Höhe des Menüs in Pixeln definiert wird sowie die Fonts unter den verschiedenen Platformen nicht zwangsweise identisch sind:


Ja, das muss in Pixeln sein aus dem genannten Grund. Den Abstand gibt es deswegen auch nicht bei Windows- oder iOS-Systemen (bei Verwendung von rem).

Ich habe einen entsprechenden Style eingefügt, allerdings nur für die Hauptmenüpunkte. Schau mal bitte ob es jetzt passt, ich habe gerade kein Linux-System zum Testen zur Hand.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Januar 2015)

DaStash schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schon erwähnt wurde, so möchte ich mal ein Screenshot mit der Umlautproblematik zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches Gerät war das noch mal?


----------



## DaStash (9. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welches Gerät war das noch mal?


Galaxy tab 10.1 mit cm11. Alte pcgh Seite lief ordentlich. 

MfG


----------



## mattinator (9. Januar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte ob es jetzt passt, ich habe gerade kein Linux-System zum Testen zur Hand.


Tut so in den genannten Browsern. Einen Effekt habe ich noch, der jedoch auch gewollt sein kann:


mattinator schrieb:


> 2. wenn die Seite heruntergescrollt und das Menü mit nach unten bewegt  wir, fehlt beim Aufblättern des Menü-Punktes MEHR, HEFT,APP,PCGH-PCS  außer dem Text der komplette Bereich mit den Covers der aktuellen PCGH  Print Ausgaben und weiterer Magazine sowie dem Untermenü (Vergleich zu  Punkt 1.)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markus Wollny (9. Januar 2015)

DaStash schrieb:


> Galaxy tab 10.1 mit cm11. Alte pcgh Seite lief ordentlich. MfG



Hallo,

Wir haben leider kein passendes Testgerät, um das zu reproduzieren. Tritt das Problem sowohl unter Chrome als auch auf dem Stock-Browser auf oder ist das auf einen Browser beschränkt? Es sieht so aus, als käme der Browser mit den Umlauten (bzw. vermutlich generell mit UTF-8) bei Webfonts nicht klar.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Homerclon (9. Januar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ja, das muss in Pixeln sein aus dem genannten Grund. Den Abstand gibt es deswegen auch nicht bei Windows- oder iOS-Systemen (bei Verwendung von rem).
> 
> Ich habe einen entsprechenden Style eingefügt, allerdings nur für die Hauptmenüpunkte. Schau mal bitte ob es jetzt passt, ich habe gerade kein Linux-System zum Testen zur Hand.



Bei mir ist das Problem mit dem DropDown-Menü nun weg (und ich nutze Windows). Also bitte nicht Rückgängig machen.


----------



## Rarek (9. Januar 2015)

jetzt kann ich das DropDown-Menü endlich auch mal durchstöbern ^^


----------



## DaStash (9. Januar 2015)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wir haben leider kein passendes Testgerät, um das zu reproduzieren. Tritt das Problem sowohl unter Chrome als auch auf dem Stock-Browser auf oder ist das auf einen Browser beschränkt? Es sieht so aus, als käme der Browser mit den Umlauten (bzw. vermutlich generell mit UTF-8) bei Webfonts nicht klar.
> 
> ...


Chrome geht. Aber es hat mit stock vorher auch problemlos funktioniert. Es passiert auch häufig das die tabs geschlossen werden und das tritt sehr sporadisch auf. Manchmal brauche ich 3 Anläufe bis ich eine Topic öffnen kann.

P.s. Bei pcgh.de funzt es aber da wird neuerdings das layout zerschossen. Das wurde mal prima angezeigt und da ich seit dem kein update gemacht habe muss es an einer design Änderung eurer seits liegen. Sah bei der Ursprungsstartseite des redesigns von euch auch so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s.2 Auf meinem S2@stock kann ich die normale Seite im Vergleich zu vorher gar nicht mehr nutzen, da das Menü so groß skaliert das ich den Maintopic nicht mehr sehen kann. Tapatalk ist eine schlechte alternative, da sich im landscape nur eine Zeile des Editors blicken lässt und man so beim schreiben nicht bzw. kaum sieht was bei rum kommt.  Sehr frustrierend.  [emoji19] 

MfG


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (12. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> 2. wenn die Seite heruntergescrollt und das Menü mit nach unten bewegt wir, fehlt beim Aufblättern des Menü-Punktes MEHR, HEFT,APP,PCGH-PCS außer dem Text der komplette Bereich mit den Covers der aktuellen PCGH Print Ausgaben und weiterer Magazine sowie dem Untermenü (Vergleich zu Punkt 1.)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aus Platzgründen sind im "Mehr"-Menü nur jeweils die verlinkten Unterpunkte enthalten (linke Seite in der großen Version), die man durch Klicken auf einen Oberpunkt öffnet/schließt. Allerdings sollte das Menü direkt unterhalb von "Mehr" auftauchen, das tut es unter Windows, iOS etc. auch, bei Dir unter Linux leider nicht. Das liegt daran dass die Abstände zwischen den Hauptmenüpunkten bei Dir viel zu breit sind, das liegt wohl auch am fehlerhaften Font-Rendering.

Es sollte so aussehen (Untermenü ausgeklappt, Win7 Chrome):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte das Menü direkt unterhalb von "Mehr" auftauchen, das tut es unter Windows, iOS etc. auch, bei Dir unter Linux leider nicht. Das liegt daran dass die Abstände zwischen den Hauptmenüpunkten bei Dir viel zu breit sind, das liegt wohl auch am fehlerhaften Font-Rendering.
> 
> Es sollte so aussehen (Untermenü ausgeklappt, Win7 Chrome):
> 
> ...



Im Firefox 34.0 unterWindows 7 sieht es bei mir aber auch anders aus, die o.g. Untermenüpunkte (Heftarchiv, PCGH-PCs etc.) fehlen komplett:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ähnliches Bild im aktuellen Chrome unter Linux Mint:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Im Firefox 34.0 unterWindows 7 sieht es bei mir aber auch anders aus, die o.g. Untermenüpunkte (Heftarchiv, PCGH-PCs etc.) fehlen komplett:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klick einfach mal auf "HEFT, APP, PCGH-PCS"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Januar 2015)

DaStash schrieb:


> Galaxy tab 10.1 mit cm11. Alte pcgh Seite lief ordentlich.
> 
> MfG



Reinhard meint: "Zumindest bei meinem Nexus 10 mit AOSP-Browser (den, den er auf dem Screenshot zu verwenden scheint), gab es bei mir keine Probleme. Die Umlaute werden alle korrekt dargestellt."

Deshalb noch mal die Frage: Welchen Browser GENAU verwendest Du da?


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klick einfach mal auf "HEFT, APP, PCGH-PCS"


Danke, oft sitzt das Problem doch vor dem Bildschirm. Allerdings komme im FF unter Linux Mint dort nicht wirklich hin, da der Untermenü-Kopf zu weit nach rechts verschoben ist und vorher das Pulldown-Menü zuklappt (s. Anhang 796545). Da bräuchte es dann ggf. doch noch eine Anpassung der Style-Sheets, oder ich wechsle mal auf das aktuelle Linux Mint.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Reinhard meint: "Zumindest bei meinem Nexus 10 mit AOSP-Browser (den, den er auf dem Screenshot zu verwenden scheint), gab es bei mir keine Probleme. Die Umlaute werden alle korrekt dargestellt."
> 
> Deshalb noch mal die Frage: Welchen Browser GENAU verwendest Du da?


Es ist der der CM11 4.2.2 AOSP browser. Seit der Designumstellung bestehen die beschrieben Probleme.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (13. Januar 2015)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist der der CM11 4.2.2 AOSP browser. Seit der Designumstellung bestehen die beschrieben Probleme.
> 
> MfG



Du meinst wahrscheinlich Android 4.4.2. Mir zumindest ist keine auf AOSP 4.2.2 basierende CM-Version bekannt, die firmieren afaik noch unter CM 10.x

Falls es es CM 11 (4.4.2) sein sollte: Genau damit habe ich es auch ausprobiert, wobei ich, wie Thilo schon sagte, keine Probleme feststellen konnte. Das Problem scheint also mit deinem Gerät - beziehungsweise da es mit Chrome funktioniert, speziell mit deinem AOSP-Browser - zusammenzuhängen. Hast du schon mal versucht, die Daten des Browsers in "Einstellungen" - "Apps" zu löschen? Das setzt ihn auf Werkseinstellungen zurück.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

In den Einstellungen könnt Ihr jetzt als eingeloggtes Mitglied neben dem Autostart von Videos auch einstellen, dass Videos immer als HD-Version starten, sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Quantor (13. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> In den Einstellungen könnt Ihr jetzt als eingeloggtes Mitglied neben dem Autostart von Videos auch einstellen, dass Videos immer als HD-Version starten, sofern vorhanden.




Ich wäre ja mal froh wenn Videos überhaupt starten würden wenn man sie anklickt und ich die Seite nicht erst 4-8mal aktualisieren muss bevor es funktioniert.... (Verhalten auf iPad 4) ... Das war auch vor dem Relaunch schon so... Vielleicht solltet Ihr mal überprüfen wie das Eure Kollegen aus dem eigenen Verlag bei Golem.de realisieren... Dort funktioniert alles auf Anhieb....


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2015)

also mir wäre es lieb, wenn die Viedeos erst abspielen wenn man es auch möchte... Ich habe nämlich keine so gute Leitung die sowas ab kann  sondern nur 75k


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> also mir wäre es lieb, wenn die Viedeos erst abspielen wenn man es auch möchte... Ich habe nämlich keine so gute Leitung die sowas ab kann  sondern nur 75k



Lies bitte noch mal den gesamten Text und folge dem Link


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2015)

also das hatte ich jetzt gekonnt überlesen ...
danke


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich Android 4.4.2. Mir zumindest ist keine auf AOSP 4.2.2 basierende CM-Version bekannt, die firmieren afaik noch unter CM 10.x
> 
> Falls es es CM 11 (4.4.2) sein sollte: Genau damit habe ich es auch ausprobiert, wobei ich, wie Thilo schon sagte, keine Probleme feststellen konnte. Das Problem scheint also mit deinem Gerät - beziehungsweise da es mit Chrome funktioniert, speziell mit deinem AOSP-Browser - zusammenzuhängen. Hast du schon mal versucht, die Daten des Browsers in "Einstellungen" - "Apps" zu löschen? Das setzt ihn auf Werkseinstellungen zurück.


Stimmt, meinte 4.4.2. Ansich kann ich deine Analyse nachvollziehen allerdings hatte ich ja auch geschrieben das mit der vorherigen Seite alles problemlos lief und diese Fehler erst mit dem relaunch auftraten. Da ich bei mir keine Updates gemacht habe muss der Fehler wohl offensichtlich bei der neuen Seite liegen. Allerdings stehen meine Chancen auf Besserung wohl eher schlecht da Minderheiten Problem?!?  

MfG


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Allerdings komme im FF unter Linux Mint dort nicht wirklich hin, da der Untermenü-Kopf zu weit nach rechts verschoben ist und vorher das Pulldown-Menü zuklappt (s. Anhang 796545).


Jetzt habe ich den Effekt auch im FF unter Windows 7. Allerdings ist jetzt im Linux und Windows eine kleine "Brücke" zwischen Pulldown-Menü-Auswahl "MEHR" und dem Pulldown-Menü "HEFT,APP,PCGH-PCS", so dass man mit etwas Geduld und vorsichtiger Maus-Positionierung dorthin kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Januar 2015)

DaStash schrieb:


> Stimmt, meinte 4.4.2. Ansich kann ich deine Analyse nachvollziehen allerdings hatte ich ja auch geschrieben das mit der vorherigen Seite alles problemlos lief und diese Fehler erst mit dem relaunch auftraten. Da ich bei mir keine Updates gemacht habe muss der Fehler wohl offensichtlich bei der neuen Seite liegen. Allerdings stehen meine Chancen auf Besserung wohl eher schlecht da Minderheiten Problem?!?
> 
> MfG



Das muss nicht mit alt oder neu zu tun haben. Wenn man Änderungen auf der Webseite live spielt, sollte man im besten Fall den Browser mal "durchbooten" (Caches löschen usw.).


----------



## DaStash (14. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das muss nicht mit alt oder neu zu tun haben. Wenn man Änderungen auf der Webseite live spielt, sollte man im besten Fall den Browser mal "durchbooten" (Caches löschen usw.).


Jop, hat aber leider nichs gebracht. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2015)

Wir haben eine Änderung am Ticker durchgeführt, um die Lesbarkeit oder Erfassbarkeit der Themen zu verbessern.

Dazu fetten wir jetzt die wichtigen Keywords vorne. Hoffentlich gefällt euch das. Wenn es irgendwo Probleme gibt, bitte hier melden.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Januar 2015)

Dunkelblau auf blau  Fett Schwarz wäre besser vom Kontrast gewesen.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2015)

Abgesehen von der Farbe die ruhig dunkler sein könnte, nicht unbedingt schwarz. Gefällt es mir.


----------



## Rarek (15. Januar 2015)

no coment...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Januar 2015)

Sagst Du uns auch, was das für ein OS ist?


----------



## Kusanar (16. Januar 2015)

Sieht stark nach Win7 aus. 32 oder 64bit sollte ja egal sein


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2015)

Da liegt der Fehler nicht an seinem Browser, sondern an der Mehrfach schon bemängelten Problematik in der Kompaitibilität von Windows Phone und dem mobilen Forum. Abgesehen von etwa hundert anderen Bugs und unzulänglichkeiten. Ich habe es aber aufgegeben mich zu beschweren, da es doch ignoriert wird, da man ja nur eine "Minderheit" ist. Dass das Forum in 90% der Unzulänglichkeiten Systemübergreifend ist, ist da egal. Mobil scheint PCGH gerade zu verschlafen, obwohl vermutlich zumindestens das Forum zu einem guten Anteil Mobil genutzt wird.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (16. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> no coment...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Problem ist nicht Dein Browser, sondern BigBubby und sein Windows Phone. Das schickt die Umlaute schon so ans Forum, das sieht dann bei jedem so aus. 

Das allein ist schon seltsam, noch seltsamer ist dass es nicht bei jedem Beitrag passiert - bei seinem neuen Beitrag hier im Thread von 08:59 Uhr passen die Umlaute wieder. 

@BigBubby: Hast Du ev. den einen Beitrag direkt im Artikel abgeschickt und den anderen im Forum?


----------



## Grestorn (16. Januar 2015)

Kann es sein, dass diese kaputten Umlaute von Tapatalk kommen (sprich, wenn jemand einen Beitrag mit Tapatalk verfasst)? In Tapa habe ich ständig Probleme mit den Umlauten. 

Diese App ist zwar gut gedacht aber schrecklich in der Ausführung!


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2015)

08:59 habe ich von einem "echten" PC geschrieben. Ich begebe mich nicht nur mit dem Smartphone ins Forum.
Ich versuche auch noch rauszufinden, wann es passiert und wann nicht.
Könnte ich mich mit dem Maxthon Browser unter WP im Forum anmelden, würde ich ja damit bei euch Posten, aber da kann ich mich gar nicht erst anmelden. (Der hatte die Probleme nicht)
Im UC Browser kann ich mich anmelden, habe aber eben das Problem mit ß ü ö ä, wobei manche manchmal gehen. Frag mich nicht warum es mal so mal so ist.


----------



## Homerclon (16. Januar 2015)

Wäre es möglich das man "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" in den das Dropdown-Menü (ob Mega-Dropdown oder User-Dropdown ist mir egal) der Hauptseite einfügt?
Bisher muss man immer erst ins Forum wechseln, um auf die Funktion zugreifen zu können. Von der Hauptseite aus geht es nicht, da steht nur "Meine Beiträge" Anzeigen zur Auswahl.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Januar 2015)

Irgendeine Chance, dass ich die Seite noch in nicht-kursiv zu sehen bekommen werde? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Opera 12.17 (64bit), Win 7 (64bit).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Januar 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Irgendeine Chance, dass ich die Seite noch in nicht-kursiv zu sehen bekommen werde?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht bei einem veralteten Browser, sagen die Entwickler.


----------



## Markus Wollny (19. Januar 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Irgendeine Chance, dass ich die Seite noch in nicht-kursiv zu sehen bekommen werde?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir unterstützen alle aktuellen Browser. Die aktuelle Version von Opera ist Opera 26. Der 12er-Serie von Opera fehlen viele wichtige HTML5- und JavaScript-Features und es würde den Code der Seite sowie auch den Entwicklungsaufwand unverhältnismäßig aufblähen, wenn wir für die diversen Probleme mit dieser alten Browserversion noch Workarounds umsetzen würden, sofern das überhaupt möglich wäre.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (19. Januar 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich das man "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" in den das Dropdown-Menü (ob Mega-Dropdown oder User-Dropdown ist mir egal) der Hauptseite einfügt?


Ist jetzt im User-Dropdown.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Januar 2015)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Wir unterstützen alle aktuellen Browser. Die aktuelle Version von Opera ist Opera 26. Der 12er-Serie von Opera fehlen viele wichtige HTML5- und JavaScript-Features und es würde den Code der Seite sowie auch den Entwicklungsaufwand unverhältnismäßig aufblähen, wenn wir für die diversen Probleme mit dieser alten Browserversion noch Workarounds umsetzen würden, sofern das überhaupt möglich wäre.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Markus



Unmittelbar nach dem Relaunch hat Opera die Seite nicht-kursiv angezeigt, zumindest wenn man einmal neugeladen hat. In Anbetracht des winzigen Marktanteils bedeutet die Bugsuche unangemessen viel Arbeitsaufwand, aber es müsste theoretisch möglich sein die gewünschte Optik mit dem gleichen Code und ohne Workaround sowohl in Blink als auch in Presto zu erzielen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Januar 2015)

Noch ein bug. Mit cm11 und der aktuellen off. chrome Version verschwinden immer die smilies nach dem man sie im Editor einfügt. Man klickt sie an, dann sieht man sie kurz und dann sind sie umgehend wieder weg.

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nicht bei einem veralteten Browser, sagen die Entwickler.





Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Wir unterstützen alle aktuellen Browser. Die aktuelle Version von Opera ist Opera 26. Der 12er-Serie von Opera fehlen viele wichtige HTML5- und JavaScript-Features und es würde den Code der Seite sowie auch den Entwicklungsaufwand unverhältnismäßig aufblähen, wenn wir für die diversen Probleme mit dieser alten Browserversion noch Workarounds umsetzen würden, sofern das überhaupt möglich wäre.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Markus


*schnief* 
Alles nach Opera 12.17 ist halt kein Opera mehr, wenn ich Chrome wöllte, würde ich Chrome benutzen 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Unmittelbar nach dem Relaunch hat Opera die Seite nicht-kursiv angezeigt, zumindest wenn man einmal neugeladen hat. In Anbetracht des winzigen Marktanteils bedeutet die Bugsuche unangemessen viel Arbeitsaufwand, aber es müsste theoretisch möglich sein die gewünschte Optik mit dem gleichen Code und ohne Workaround sowohl in Blink als auch in Presto zu erzielen.


Ich meine eben auch, dass die neue Seite anfangs nicht kursiv dargestellt wurde, es hat also offenbar schonmal funktioniert. (Ich beziehe mich allein auf das Schriftbild kursiv/nicht-kursiv - dass manche Elemente der neuen Seite mit Opera 12 nicht richtig funktionieren [können], ist nachvollziehbar.)


----------



## D0pefish (21. Januar 2015)

Ka. ob es schon erwähnt ist, mir fällt es erst heute auf: Immer wenn ein "i" auf ein "f" folgt hat es Serifen. Das hat doch so gar keinen Sinn.!?  
Siehe hier zBsp. beim Wort "Office": schnipp


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Januar 2015)

Also bei mir fehlen dort die "i-Punkte" wenn ein i einem f folgt


----------



## Rarek (22. Januar 2015)

1+

...


----------



## Kusanar (22. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+1

Neuester FF, Win7 64


----------



## dainless (22. Januar 2015)

Neuester Chrome mobile, Android 4.1.2 - genau das gleiche Phänomen, das i bei Office ist punktlos.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Januar 2015)

Das Pünktchen fehlt nicht es ist so nah am f, dass es aussieht, als wär das f oben einfach etwas breiter. Was sehr eigenartig aussieht. Ist aber schlicht eine Eigenart des Fonts, nichts weiter.


----------



## Kusanar (22. Januar 2015)

Scheint wohl am Font zu liegen, wenn das Plattform- und Browserübergreifend auftritt. Eventuell auch so gewollt? Keine Ahnung


----------



## D0pefish (22. Januar 2015)

Denke ich auch.
wollte nich gleich wieder auf der (imho ungeeigneten) Schriftart rumhacken


----------



## DerBlubbinator (23. Januar 2015)

Moin moin,

ich habe bei mir gerade noch ein paar Anzeigefehler entdeckt.

Browser: Chrome Version 40.0.2214.91 m
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64 bit
Auflösung; 1080p


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (23. Januar 2015)

DerBlubbinator schrieb:


> ich habe bei mir gerade noch ein paar Anzeigefehler entdeckt.


Sieht mir nach einer gezoomten Ansicht aus. Welche Zoomstufe verwendest Du?


----------



## DerBlubbinator (23. Januar 2015)

Das ist ganz ohne Zoom, hatte auch erst  gedacht, ich hätte gezoomt.


----------



## TheSir99 (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich dürcke öfters auf dieses C oben in der blauen Leiste.
Für was ist dies eigentlich gut ?


----------



## beren2707 (25. Januar 2015)

Das "C" führt zu dieser "Classic"-Ansicht der News-Seite. Die Classic-Seite wurde mWn ins Leben gerufen als Beschwerden über zu viele News zu Konsolen, Smartphones etc. laut wurden, sodass man mit dieser Ansicht nur die klassischen PCGH-Themen zu Gesicht bekommen sollte.


----------



## TheSir99 (25. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das "C" führt zu dieser "Classic"-Ansicht der News-Seite. Die Classic-Seite wurde mWn ins Leben gerufen als Beschwerden über zu viele News zu Konsolen, Smartphones etc. laut wurden, sodass man mit dieser Ansicht nur die klassischen PCGH-Themen zu Gesicht bekommen sollte.



OK - Danke
Dann funktioniert die "Classic"-Ansicht nicht so ganz.
Da kann man doch Nachrichten zu Playstation 4, XBox 1 und Handys lesen.
Ist das ein Fehler oder beabsichtigt ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Januar 2015)

TheSir99 schrieb:


> OK - Danke
> Dann funktioniert die "Classic"-Ansicht nicht so ganz.
> Da kann man doch Nachrichten zu Playstation 4, XBox 1 und Handys lesen.
> Ist das ein Fehler oder beabsichtigt ?



Bug und Feature. Die Seite war noch nicht korrekt eingestellt (warum auch immer). Jetzt sollten die meisten Nicht-Classic-News draußen sein. Alles können wir aber nicht filtern.


----------



## TheSir99 (27. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bug und Feature. Die Seite war noch nicht korrekt eingestellt (warum auch immer). Jetzt sollten die meisten Nicht-Classic-News draußen sein. Alles können wir aber nicht filtern.


  Super - Danke  für die Information.


----------



## -Kerby- (3. Februar 2015)

Ich weiss nicht was, aber ihr habt i-was
geändert an der Hauptseite mit den News.
(Der klassische Link "pcgameshardware.de")
Es ist ziemlich anstrengend nun mit dem
Smartphone (Google Chrome) die Seite zu bedienen. Wenn die Seite geladen wird, muss
man warten bis sie komplett geladen ist, denn dann springt die Website auf Zoom 0% und man
kann sich dadurch vertippen und das passiert
mir neuerdings besonders oft, was vorher nicht war - merkwürdiges Verhalten?! Auserdem ist die graue Leiste mit den Menüpunkten für ein Smartphone Display ungeeignet, da sie bei Zoom die Hälfte des Bildschirms übernimmt. Es war auf jedenfall vorher besser und ich darf mich deutlich
mehr abnerven mit dem Smartphone auf eurer Website ^^ schaut es euch am Besten selber an, wie es bei Euch mit dem Smartphone funktioniert und gebt mir Feedback, ob ihr versteht, was ich meine.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin ,
ich finde das Design der neuen Seite recht gut.
Trotzdem ist es sehr sehr schlecht mit Mobilgeräten. Werbung die überall im Weg ist, zu kleine Schrift und sehr schlecht funktionierende Inhalsverzeichnisfunktionen in den einzelnen Artikeln. 

Ihr hattet früher doch mal eine Für Mobilgeräte optimierte Seite, die lief super.


----------



## Astimon (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob ich der einzige bin, welcher sich an der allgemein sehr großen (auch Zeilenabstände) und auch sehr unterschiedlich großen Schrift stört?

Ich bin dazu übergegangen PCGH auf 80% zu lesen, aber leider sind dann Bilder und Benchmark so unübersichtlich klein, Artikelanrisse wie z.B. hier zu winzig, Überschriften teilweise immer noch zu groß, ...

Die Schriftgrößen wirken für mich extrem unabgestimmt aufeinander.

# Ich besuche die Webseite übrigens mit nem normalen 1080p Monitor.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Februar 2015)

AUf 80% kann ich den Text kaum noch lesen. Kannst Du mal einen Screenshot machen, wie groß die Texte bei Dir aussehen? Ich finde, die Texte auf 100 % schon ok. 

Allerdings ist das Layout in der Tat eher ausladend, vor allem verglichen mit dem alten Design. Ist Geschmacksache, aber das alte war schon sehr altbacken und überfrachtet, wogegen das neue eher ins andere Extrem tendiert. Trotzdem finde ich es besser.


----------



## Astimon (10. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab hier mal einige verschiedene Seiten zusammengestellt. Zoomstufe ist übrigens 75%, ich hatte 80% im Kopf, aber die gibts gar nicht.
Die Artikel sind so ganz gut, die Überschriften noch zu groß und der Rest zu klein.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Februar 2015)

Mir alten Knacker sind die Texte viel zu klein in Deinen Shots. 

Ich kann aber verstehen, dass Du die Überschriften zu groß findest - ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Februar 2015)

Es wäre nicht dumm beben der Auflösung auch die Diagonale zu nennen, denn 1080p hibts von 5Zoll Handy über 9-11 zoll tablets und 13-17Zoll notebooks bis hin zu 22-27zoll tfts.


----------



## Astimon (10. Februar 2015)

Da hast du natürlich Recht, ist ein 23 Zoll Monitor.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Februar 2015)

Darf ich fragen was der Kram soll?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ja ich bin AdBlock-Nutzer - ja, ich kaufe mir jeden Monat euer Magazin (wo schließlich auch Werbung drin ist), damit ich wegen dem AdBlocker kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss! 

Weiche ich halt auf andere Seiten aus.... Leider. denn das ist dann doch etwas zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Februar 2015)

Woah, noch einer der zum Lachen in den Keller geht...


----------



## Rarek (10. Februar 2015)

also ich kann die Werbung leider net reproduzieren 
und das warscheinlich nur weil ich Flash noch net mal net schief angucke
ich sehe immer nur das "Endproduckt"


----------



## Homerclon (10. Februar 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was der Kram soll?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, das ist interessant.
Schalte ich Adblock aus, sehe ich gar keine Werbung. Hab ich AdBlock aktiv, wird mir die Adblock-Evolve-"Werbung" angezeigt.


(Flash ist auch deaktiviert.)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Februar 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ja ich bin AdBlock-Nutzer - ja, ich kaufe mir jeden Monat euer Magazin (wo schließlich auch Werbung drin ist), damit ich wegen dem AdBlocker kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss!


Siehste, ich nutze AdBlocker, kaufe überhaupt nichts von PC Games Hardware, habe trotzdem kein schlechtes Gewissen, so ist mir die Werbung auch total egal gewesen. 



Homerclon schrieb:


> (Flash ist auch deaktiviert.)


Ich habe nicht mal Flash auf den PC installiert. Aber Google Chrome spielt es dennoch ab.

Am Anfang fand ich es noch lustig, da es so aussah als ob das Alien das AdBlock Plus Logo angreift. Aber mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Werbung, beim AdBlock Plus Logo im Kontextmenü auf "Element Blockieren" klicken, und die URL mit dem Teaser hinzufügen, lässt die Werbung verschwinden. Das einzige was bleibt ist der schwarze Hintergrund.


----------



## Seebaer (11. Februar 2015)

Schon mal jemand daran gedacht, das viele kostenlose Websites nur durch Werbung kostenlos unterhalten werden können? Man sollte schon überlegen wo man  AdBlock Plus einschaltet.


----------



## Grestorn (11. Februar 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Siehste, ich nutze AdBlocker, kaufe überhaupt nichts von PC Games Hardware, habe trotzdem kein schlechtes Gewissen, so ist mir die Werbung auch total egal gewesen.



Du toller Hecht, Du, jetzt bin ich aber wirklich beeindruckt.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Februar 2015)

AdBlock wurde bei PCGH eingeschaltet wegen der massiven Werbung. Zeitweise waren 4/5 der Seite mit Werbung überlagert. Regelmäßig ca. 50% der Fläche.
Keiner hat was gegen Werbung per se. Golem wird immer gerne genannt, ist auf der Whitelist. Die haben verstanden, wie man eine Seite trotz Werbung attraktiv gestaltet. PCGH (nicht die Redakteure, sondern die obere Schicht) scheint das noch nicht verstanden zu haben und versuchen durch mehrwerbung mehreinnahmen zu generieren.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du toller Hecht, Du, jetzt bin ich aber wirklich beeindruckt.


Ironie ich hör dir trapsen  Finde ich gut. Sollte allerdings jetzt nichts persönliches gegen dich sein. Es hat mir nur gerade gut in den Kram gepasst. 

Zum Thema:
Ich hab nichts gegen Werbung. Die Werbung für Evolve für AdBlock Nutzer fand ich witzig. Hat mich soweit auch nicht gestört, präsent aber dezent. Allerdings gibt es auch Werbung die ist penetrant und aufzwingend. Gegen solche Werbemittel hab ich dann doch was. Da besitze ich auch kein Mitleid.


----------



## uka (11. Februar 2015)

Hm ich habe schon öfter das Problem, das manche Artikel einfach nicht geladen werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hier der aktuelle Evolve Artikel)

Dabei ist egal ob ich den Link über's Forum(Kommentar zur News-Thema) benutzte oder die News auf der Hauptseite anklicke. 

Win7, aktuellster Chrome (ist aber schon länger mal ab und an aufgetreten mit dem neuen Design).


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Februar 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> AdBlock wurde bei PCGH eingeschaltet wegen der massiven Werbung. Zeitweise waren 4/5 der Seite mit Werbung überlagert. Regelmäßig ca. 50% der Fläche.
> Keiner hat was gegen Werbung per se. Golem wird immer gerne genannt, ist auf der Whitelist. Die haben verstanden, wie man eine Seite trotz Werbung attraktiv gestaltet. PCGH (nicht die Redakteure, sondern die obere Schicht) scheint das noch nicht verstanden zu haben und versuchen durch mehrwerbung mehreinnahmen zu generieren.



Computec versteht das nicht, da kann PCGH selber noch recht wenig dafür  

Die benötigte Rechenleistung der Werbung nervt mich momentan mehr als die Aufdringlichkeit dieser.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2015)

Wenn ihr Probleme mit Werbung habt, dafür gibt es einen anderen Thread.


----------



## mattinator (12. Februar 2015)

Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse / Entscheidungen bzgl. der Verschiebung der Unterpunkte des Pulldown-Menüs im Firefox unter Linux (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...en-pcgh-webseite-post7085335.html#post7085335) ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse / Entscheidungen bzgl. der Verschiebung der Unterpunkte des Pulldown-Menüs im Firefox unter Linux (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...en-pcgh-webseite-post7085335.html#post7085335) ?



Da wurde ja noch fleißig weiter diskutiert...


----------



## mattinator (12. Februar 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da wurde ja noch fleißig weiter diskutiert...



Ich würde sagen, die Style-Sheets bedürfen bzgl. Kompatibilität (und ggf. auch Auflösungen) generell einer Prüfung / Korrektur.


----------



## engl (12. Februar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich den Effekt auch im FF unter Windows 7. Allerdings ist jetzt im Linux und Windows eine kleine "Brücke" zwischen Pulldown-Menü-Auswahl "MEHR" und dem Pulldown-Menü "HEFT,APP,PCGH-PCS", so dass man mit etwas Geduld und vorsichtiger Maus-Positionierung dorthin kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du ein Addon für deinen Firefox in Benutzung welches dein Font-Rendering beeinflusst oder gar ein Addon für benutzerdefiniertes CSS über welches du die Schriftgröße auf PCGH reduzierst?


----------



## mattinator (12. Februar 2015)

Unter Windows kann ich momentan nicht prüfen, wahrscheinlich hat sich da das Problem jedoch erledigt. Werde morgen noch mal auf dem Rechner in der Fa. nachsehen. Mit Firefox 35.0.1 under Linux Mint Mate besteht es jedoch auch mit komplett deaktivieren Addons.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Unter Windows 7 passt es.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (13. Februar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mit Firefox 35.0.1 under Linux Mint Mate besteht es jedoch auch mit komplett deaktivieren Addons.


Das Problem ist dass er hier die Hauptmenüpunkte viel zu klein rendert, also nicht in der vom CSS vorgegebenen Größe. Dadurch verschieben sich die Menüpunkte alle nach links, und das Dropdownmenü scheint zu weit rechts positioniert. Das Dropdownmenü ist aber an der richtigen Stelle, nämlich da wo es sein muss wenn die Hauptmenüpunkte in korrekter Größe gerendert werden.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur warum er das unter Linux so macht, noch seltsamer ist außerdem dass es zwischenzeitlich auch bei Dir unter Windows nicht gepasst hat und jetzt plötzlich wieder passt (obwohl wir an der Stelle weder CSS noch Fonts geändert haben).


----------



## Laudian (13. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein paar Fehler die ich am iPhone so zu sehen bekomme.
Weitere folgen.


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass er hier die Hauptmenüpunkte viel zu klein rendert, *also nicht in der vom CSS vorgegebenen Größe*.


Ja, aber das letzte würde ich mal in Frage stellen.
Hier der direkte Vergleich Windows (Vordergrund) und Linux (Hintergrund).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier aus Linux mit aktiviertem Inspector.
- original mit "font size" aus css (62.5%):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- mit deaktivierter "font size" aus css:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- mit manuell "optimierter" "font size" aus css (76.22%):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Btw., es sollte für Euren Web-Designer / -Enwickler doch eigentlich kein Problem sein, das Ganze genau wie ich nachzuprüfen. Einen Live USB Stick von Linux (Mint) erstellt und bootet man in wenigen Minuten.


----------



## Arthax (5. März 2015)

Bei mir wirkt die Seite immer noch so riesig. Ich meine es sieht so aus als würde man die Seite nur mit seinen Fingern bedienen können. Warum gibt es nicht die eine Breite die man z.B. einstellen kann wie früher?
Schriftgröße ist aktuell schätzungsweise bei 26 oder so wenn ich durch die Themen scrolle aud der PCGH.de Seite. Im Forum finde ich das Design gut


----------



## bans3i (5. März 2015)

Habt ihr den Videoplayer für Safari gefixt? Das funktioniert jetzt endlich richtig, Danke


----------



## mattinator (5. März 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass er hier die Hauptmenüpunkte viel zu klein rendert, also nicht in der vom CSS vorgegebenen Größe. Dadurch verschieben sich die Menüpunkte alle nach links, und das Dropdownmenü scheint zu weit rechts positioniert. Das Dropdownmenü ist aber an der richtigen Stelle, nämlich da wo es sein muss wenn die Hauptmenüpunkte in korrekter Größe gerendert werden.
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt nur warum er das unter Linux so macht, noch seltsamer ist außerdem dass es zwischenzeitlich auch bei Dir unter Windows nicht gepasst hat und jetzt plötzlich wieder passt (obwohl wir an der Stelle weder CSS noch Fonts geändert haben).


Durch Zufall (oder Hartnäckigkeit) habe ich jetzt doch noch die Ursache gefunden: Ich hatte in den Firefox-Einstellungen die Größe der Schriftarten reduziert. Die Einstellungen hatte ich vom Windows in die Linux-Installation importiert, deshalb auch der Effekt unter Windows und Linux. Nach Übernahme der Einstellungen aus den Chrome-Defaults in den Firefox "klappt" es jetzt auch hier mit dem Menü.
Allerdings muss wohl doch etwas in den CSS-Daten der Seite nicht stimmen, wenn diese individuelle Anpassung so einen Effekt erzeugt. Wahrscheinlich werden unterschiedliche Maßstäbe an den Elementen verwendet, einmal Pixel und einmal relative Größe bezogen auf den Font. Das sollte schon korrigiert werden.


----------



## Rarek (5. März 2015)

das "C" für den Classicbereich wird übrigens aus den Clientfont genommen 
also ich finds gut, könntet ihr das auch mit der restlichen Seite machen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps.: es handelt sich hier um ne Rune


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (6. März 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Durch Zufall (oder Hartnäckigkeit) habe ich jetzt doch noch die Ursache gefunden: Ich hatte in den Firefox-Einstellungen die Größe der Schriftarten reduziert.


Ah gut zu wissen, Danke für Hartnäckigkeit  Daran hatten wir nicht gedacht.



> Allerdings muss wohl doch etwas in den CSS-Daten der Seite nicht stimmen, wenn diese individuelle Anpassung so einen Effekt erzeugt. Wahrscheinlich werden unterschiedliche Maßstäbe an den Elementen verwendet, einmal Pixel und einmal relative Größe bezogen auf den Font. Das sollte schon korrigiert werden.


Die Fontgröße im Hauptmenü verwendet Pixel, die Positionierung des "Mehr"-Untermenüs ebenfalls. Ist natürlich doof wenn man sich bei einer Pixelangabe dann trotzdem nicht auf das entsprechende Rendering verlassen kann, wenn die Fontgröße durch User-Einstellungen verändert wurde. In dem Fall könnte man wahrscheinlich mit einem calc() die "richtige" Position ermitteln, das ist aber nicht 100% kompatibel zu allen Browsern, gerade ältere IEs haben da Probleme. Außerdem kostet es zusätzlich Render-Performance.


----------



## gmb (7. März 2015)

PCGH hat sich mehr und mehr zur klickbaiting Seite entwickelt. Problem dabei ist immer, dass die Qualität darunter sehr leidet. Auch die Vermischung von Eigenwerbung unter die anderen News Beiträge ist nervig.


----------



## DaStash (10. März 2015)

Jop. Was mich insbesondere auf dem tablet extrem nervt ist das ständige umdesignen der Seite durch verspätetes laden von Werbeinhalten. So dauert es zum Teil ewig bis man mal etwas in Ruhe lesen kann  ohne das sich die Textposition und Größe ständig ändert. 

MfG


----------



## -Kerby- (13. März 2015)

Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen.
Mit dem Smartphone PCGH zu benutzen ist ein kompletter Grauß. Ich quäle mich jedesmal Minuten damit ab überhaupt ein Thema lesen zu können, denn sobald ich was anklicke, dass ich lesen möchte, wird ein komplett anderes Thema
angeklickt, weil sich plötzlich die Schriften für verschiedene News vergrössern und verkleinern, und und und... Ich blick ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr durch und die mobile Seite würde ich gerne besuchen, jedoch finde ich den Zugang nicht mehr, da ich leider ausversehen das X angeklickt habe. Das sollte leichter erreichbar sein. Warum ist das überhaupt noch Beta? Ich mein, dass war schon immer Beta. Ist es wirklich so schwer die mobile Website endlich richtig darzustellen bzw. aus der Beta
endlich eine fertige Seite zu machen?

Das Forum habt ihr perfekt hingekriegt,
aber die Main ist mMn noch unter aller Sau mobilseitig.


----------



## lg36 (13. März 2015)

Aus, ich boykottiere ab heute PCGH !!!  Diese Werbung ist einfach nur eine absolute Frechheit !  Jetzt kommt schon über die Werbung eine Werbung sodass man keins von beiden wegklicken kann!!!

Ab heute bin ich maximal noch im Forum unterwegs und das wars !!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. März 2015)

Unter Safari 7.1.3 sehen die "Gefällt mir" Links besonders nett mit Smilie aus. Sie sitzen zwar links, anstatt unter Windows rechts, dafür unter Windows ohne Smilie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2015)

Bei der mobilen Seite habe ich das Problem das jedes zweite touchevent slide nicht funktioniert.  Ich scrolle praktisch durch wischen runter und das zweite mal wischen funktioniert immer nicht.  Erst beim dritten mal klappt es wieder. Deshalb kann ich mit meinen smartphone seid dem redesign pcgh gar nicht mehr nutzen. 

MfG


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (13. März 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Unter Safari 7.1.3 sehen die "Gefällt mir" Links besonders nett mit Smilie aus. Sie sitzen zwar links, anstatt unter Windows rechts, dafür unter Windows ohne Smilie.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht nach veralteten Styles aus, lösche bitte mal den Browser-Cache (gesamter Zeitraum).


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. März 2015)

Verlauf, Cache, Webseitendaten, ... gelöscht (ohne eine Seite offen zu haben). Der Smilie und "Gefällt mir" sitzen immer noch links. Ist jetzt nicht die Welt, gewöhnt man sich dran halt unter Safari links auf "Gefällt mir" beim Smilie zu klicken.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (13. März 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Verlauf, Cache, Webseitendaten, ... gelöscht (ohne eine Seite offen zu haben). Der Smilie und "Gefällt mir" sitzen immer noch links. Ist jetzt nicht die Welt, gewöhnt man sich dran halt unter Safari links auf "Gefällt mir" beim Smilie zu klicken.


Sehe gerade der Smilie ist auch Teil des aktuellen Skins, allerdings wird der per CSS ausgeblendet. Ebenso wird das per CSS nach rechts gestellt. Das beides nicht im Safari funktioniert ist schon seltsam. Ich sehe auf dem Screenshot aber noch andere Darstellungsprobleme, die Pfeile in der Thread-Pagination stellt er auch nicht dar.

Nach Möglichkeit solltest Du es mal mit einem anderen Browser probieren.


----------



## Homerclon (13. März 2015)

Die "Schnäppchen-Tipps" unter jedem Artikel, das automatisch aufklappt, ist etwas störend.
Das zieht meinen Mauszeiger wie Magisch an, wenn ich runter zu den Kommentaren scrolle, was darin resultiert das alles zwei mal verschoben wird. (Erst runter, und nach dem weg ziehen des Zeigers wieder nach oben.)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. März 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Sehe gerade der Smilie ist auch Teil des aktuellen Skins, allerdings wird der per CSS ausgeblendet. Ebenso wird das per CSS nach rechts gestellt. Das beides nicht im Safari funktioniert ist schon seltsam. Ich sehe auf dem Screenshot aber noch andere Darstellungsprobleme, die Pfeile in der Thread-Pagination stellt er auch nicht dar.
> 
> Nach Möglichkeit solltest Du es mal mit einem anderen Browser probieren.


Kein Problem, hab ja  noch den Chrome Browser. Wobei ich den Smilie richtig gut finde. Den sehe ich eher als den Text.


----------



## klefreak (14. März 2015)

Die mobile Nutzung über anroid ist nach wie vor mangelhaft.
Die "desktop Seite" hüpft immer herum. Is alles geladen ist wodurch man des öfteren falsche links anklickt... Die mobile Version hingegen nervt ein bisschen bei der Menüführung da man den zurück button vom tablet nicht uneingeschränkt benutzen kann...
Am liebsten wurde ich hier die News über google play Kiosk lesen.. Spart Zeit beim laden und funktioniert zuverlässig (siehe golem.de)
Hoffe, dass ihr die mobile Nutzung besser in den griff bekommt ( downloadsparend wäre ebenso praktisch damit die Anzeige flotter erfolgt.. ( nutzt noch alters Android Geräte die nicht mehr so flink sind.

Update:

inzwischen läuft die mobile Versin (kein BETA) ganz gut und ist damit ein echter Mehrwert am Tablet (n7 2012)


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. März 2015)

Zum Vergleich mal die neue CB Aufmachung:
Sneak Preview - ComputerBase

Gefällt mir persönlich eine ganze Ecke besser. Hat zwar ebenfalls einen sehr weichgespülten Look, aber es ist alles gut und ohne Anstrengung lesbar.

Und ganz wichtig! Keine pfuschigen DropDown Menüs.


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2015)

PCGH hat den Fehler gemacht und die Community zu stark eingebunden. Rausgekommen ist dabei ein Flickenteppich an Kompromissen. Ganz stark negativ hat sich das auf die Startseitengestaltung ausgewirkt, mit dem Mengentext untereinander. Finde ich persönlich auch nicht besonders übersichtlich, somal es ja die Option gibt die Tickerseite mit gleicher Darstellung zu verwenden.^^

Allein die kleinen Teaserbildchen vor den News erhöhen die Wahrnehmung und Informationsaufnahme erheblich. Das sieht ansprechend aus.

Darüber hinaus ist die Seite full responsive, so wie es sein sollte und das trotz Werbung.

MfG


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. März 2015)

Sehe ich auch so.

Neben der Ansicht mit den Bildchen kann man schnell zu einer Ticker-Ansicht umschalten. Das geht voll dynamisch und endet nicht in einem Reload der Seite.

Die generelle Performance (CPU Last) der Seite ist zudem ein Traum im Vergleich zu PCGH.

Das neue CB Design ist für mich keine Ideale, aber es zeigt wie man Mobile und Desktop gut zusammenführen kann.


----------



## DaStash (18. März 2015)

Wow ein Traum.  Die seite von cb funktioniert bei mir tadellos auf meinem s2. Und die Performance ist wirklich vorbildlich. Es wäre schön wenn pcgh auch jenen Weg einschlagen würden. Dann gibt es halt einen relaunch 2.0.  

MfG


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2015)

CB hat auch nur 5 Tracker... 2x Werbung und 2X Analytics und noch ein normaler Google tracker


----------



## bans3i (22. März 2015)

Ich bekomme immer ein Popup auf eurer Seite: 
ih.adscale.de

Muss das heute wirklich noch sein? Verwende Safari auf OSX.


----------



## DaStash (24. März 2015)

Jop bekomme ich auch mit akt. IE.

MfG


----------

